# **WILL CONTAIN SPOILERS***OFFICIAL*** Anderson Silva vs. Demian Maia Pre/Post Fight



## TraMaI

*Demian Maia: "I'd be lying if I said I was going to exchange with Silva."*



bloodyelbow said:


> "I knew about it last night. I still can’t believe it. My manager called me and they asked if I wanted to fight for the belt. I said ‘of course, you don’t even have to ask it’."
> 
> "I’ll have time to prepare an strategy. I’m coming from a heavy training and I’m in a fight rhythm. I’ll let my body rest this week and I’ll start the training next week".
> 
> "...I’ll go train boxing with Luis Carlos Dorea (Nogueira brothers Boxing coach) for sure. My physical preparation wlll be with (Rafael) Alejarra."
> 
> "If I say to you that I’m gonna exchange with him I’ll be lying. It’s the same thing if I say he’ll go to the ground with me. But I’ll go to this fight ready for everything. It’s a title fight and the title always was my dream. I imagined having this title shot a year ago, but I had two more fights and God, for one reason, gave it to me now."


Source

His gameplan was never much of a question, still interesting to see what he has to say though.


----------



## alizio

Alizio: "I'd be lying if i said i was going to watch this fight"

Anderson via any way he wants to win, including on the ground.


----------



## Machida Karate

I respect his ground game and think he will come up with a good gameplan.

But the fight starts on the feet not the ground.....

My point being, i don't see Maia even touching Anderson with his hands, alone be able to grab a hold and get a takedown to top position....

I hope im wrong and Maia puts on an amazing show, but id be lying if i said i believed that

If the fight even touches the ground it would be because Maia like pulled guard, but like the Thales fight, Anderson would just land a couple shots and stand up....


----------



## TraMaI

Anderson wouldn't win a submission match and I'm hard pressed to believe he'll win on the ground unless Demian gets rocked and dropped or makes a massive mistake (latter of which won't happen).


EDIT: 


Maia by Flying Scissor Heel Hook. 


I went there.


----------



## Machida Karate

TraMaI said:


> Anderson wouldn't win a submission match and I'm hard pressed to believe he'll win on the ground unless Demian gets rocked and dropped or makes a massive mistake (latter of which won't happen).
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Maia by Flying Scissor Heel Hook.
> 
> 
> I went there.


 
I agree no Subs for Anderson unless he does what he did to Henderson, and then RNC....

And id mail u a 1000$ for guessing Flying Scissor heel hook like Torres.... EVen if i had to sell a kidney! LOL


----------



## TraMaI

It'll happen, watch. I bet Maia attempts at LEAST one flying sub in this fight.


----------



## Machida Karate

TraMaI said:


> It'll happen, watch. I bet Maia attempts at LEAST one flying sub in this fight.


 
LOL can see it now!

IT IS ALLLL OVER! DAMIAN MAIA WINS BY FLYING SCISSOR HEEL HOOK! WOOOW!

:thumbsup:


I think Anderson would cry if that happend twice....


----------



## TraMaI

Joe Rogan would say nothing, possibly start having a seizure/stroke. Goldberg would probably piss himself and throw out his voice screaming "OH MY GOD JOE DID YOU SEE THAT!?" while being less than an inch from Joe's seizing face. 


It's gonna be epic.


----------



## BobbyCooper

These BJJ guys are funny lol :laugh:


----------



## TraMaI

BobbyCooper said:


> These BJJ guys are funny lol :laugh:


It's what I do lol. Ever land a flying submission on someone? I landed a flying triangle on my training partner Justin in sparring once and he didn't say anything for about an hour. He's Italian and loud as they come, too.

They're THAT epic.


----------



## BobbyCooper

TraMaI said:


> It's what I do lol. Ever land a flying submission on someone? I landed a flying triangle on my training partner Justin in sparring once and he didn't say anything for about an hour. He's Italian and loud as they come, too.
> 
> They're THAT epic.


I believe you Tra I believe you^^ those are probably the supreme disciplines!


----------



## Machida Karate

Watching that Thales fight again, Anderson was doing some Funky leg/knee kicks, and with everything improved since then, this is going to be interesting to see how much Anderson has gotten better.


----------



## BrutalKO

...I was remembering Thales Leites when he kept stalling Anderson lying on his back, refusing to stand. Maia's Jiu Jitsu is a notch better than Silva's. I hope it doesn't turn into a stalemate like that fight was. 

_Here's a good gameplan for Maia- Attack Anderson with reckless abandon like Leben & Griffin...lol!:thumb02:_


----------



## Thelegend

TraMaI said:


> It's what I do lol. Ever land a flying submission on someone? I landed a flying triangle on my training partner Justin in sparring once and he didn't say anything for about an hour. He's Italian and loud as they come, too.
> 
> They're THAT epic.


lol, if maia does something like that *i* would piss myself. only thing is if he tries a flying sub woudn't he be open for silva to punch him in the face?

-i hope maia spends 24/7 training his standup for this fight. he might want to bring in jds,rampage,wanderlei,gsp, and bj penn just to make sure he covers all his bases in every weight class. If he does that he *might* be able to last long enough to somehow get silva down.


----------



## alizio

Machida Karate said:


> Watching that Thales fight again, Anderson was doing some Funky leg/knee kicks, and with everything improved since then, this is going to be interesting to see how much Anderson has gotten better.


 anderson was totally messing with Leites, he even threw punches to his thigh Lol man gotta love punches to the thigh


----------



## Machida Karate

alizio said:


> anderson was totally messing with Leites, he even threw punches to his thigh Lol man gotta love punches to the thigh


 
LOL! I know it was a first for me....

He was just trying to take away that "Burst" in his takedowns... LOL

I wonder if he planned to punch him there or just thought about hurting his legs so much that he threw a punch there....

Cause any leg kick would of been a much harder blow lol....

Could of been pure messing with him too like u said lol


----------



## Terror Kovenant

If Anderson loses, its going to be because of his ego. Theres always a chance that he takes Maia lightly, doesn't care about this fight, and thinks hes invincible going into it, then Maia jumps guard and triangles him.


----------



## Machida Karate

Terror Kovenant said:


> If Anderson loses, its going to be because of his ego. Theres always a chance that he takes Maia lightly, doesn't care about this fight, and thinks hes invincible going into it, then Maia jumps guard and triangles him.


I think Anderson is to much of a professional to take him lightly, and way to big and a winning record.... He wants to be undefeated in UFC when he leaves it


----------



## Indestructibl3

Silva v Leites pt II?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5

Machida Karate said:


> I respect his ground game and think he will come up with a good gameplan.
> 
> But the fight starts on the feet not the ground.....
> 
> My point being, i don't see Maia even touching Anderson with his hands, alone be able to grab a hold and get a takedown to top position....
> 
> I hope im wrong and Maia puts on an amazing show, but id be lying if i said i believed that
> 
> If the fight even touches the ground it would be because Maia like pulled guard, but like the Thales fight, Anderson would just land a couple shots and stand up....


i would say the SAME thing


----------



## The Legacy

The problem Maia has is actually getting this fight to the ground.

Everyone knows that Anderson Silva is the best striker in MMA and that if he has a weakness it would be on the mat, but can you guys see Maia getting a takedown? I can't, unless he closes the distance while avoiding being hit, presses Anderson against the cage and somehow gets a trip or something...

I would love to see Maia pull this off and submit Anderson though, it would be amazing.


----------



## burgito

This has Silva Vs Leites writting all over it......

I dont think Maia stands a chance..


----------



## VolcomX311

burgito said:


> This has Silva Vs Leites writting all over it......
> 
> I dont think Maia stands a chance..


Me either, but I hope full-heartedly that he wins.


----------



## M.C

Jesus.. is this fight really happening?

It's like.. I've never felt so "well, this is pointless" for a fight in a LONG time. The fight starts standing, and Silva is going to beat him down like Charlie Brown.

If by some chance it gets to the ground, that's a different story, of course. I highly doubt that, though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

*sigh*

I WANT VITOR NAO...


----------



## NATAS

Anderson wont get caught, one mistake and its all over for Maia.

Spider all the f'in way to the bank


----------



## Bonnar426

Indestructibl3 said:


> Silva v Leites pt II?


IMO, I think its going to be Silva vs. Irvin 2! One good punch from Anderson and I think Maia's done! Of course I have been wrong before.


----------



## kay_o_ken

id be lying if i said i think you'll win this fight maia


----------



## JimmyJames

Poor Anderson Silva has just about cleaned out his division. Outside of Sonnen and a rematch with Strikeforce's Dan Henderson there arent any fights for him at MW.

Of course some MMA fans will sh!t on Silva for this. Like it is his fault that there just isnt anybody for him to fight.

Looks like it is time for Silva to move up and fight at LHW and just drop the MW title.


----------



## 6toes

This is what I was hoping to hear from Maia. He'd either be lying or completely stupid to say he was going to stand and trade with Silva. I, like many others, have trouble seeing exactly how Maia gets this fight to the ground but if he can make it happen then it makes things much more interesting. Heres to hoping for a decently competitive match, but I have Silva winning this very decisively and very early if Maia is over aggressive standing.


----------



## Diokhan

Watch Maia play dirty and land a flying armbar when they touch gloves at the beginning. Would be freakin hilarious. 

I said this before, but here I go again: *If Lutter can take Silva down, anyone can!*

Maia is a huge underdog, but in my opinion he has way better chance to beat Silva than Hardy and Edgar do on their title fights against GSP and Penn.


----------



## TraMaI

Machida Karate said:


> LOL! I know it was a first for me....
> 
> He was just trying to take away that "Burst" in his takedowns... LOL
> 
> I wonder if he planned to punch him there or just thought about hurting his legs so much that he threw a punch there....
> 
> Cause any leg kick would of been a much harder blow lol....
> 
> Could of been pure messing with him too like u said lol


Silva was toying with him baaad dude lol. Remember that littl e"behind the back" kick he threw at him? Yeah, in no way did he take that shit seriously, he just wanted Thales to embarrass the shit out of himself.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

I gotta give this one to Anderson, Maia is good, really good even, but not good enough to beat Silva. 

If this fight stays standing, its done, Silva by KO. Maia doesn't have nearly good enough striking skills, and even if he worked on them, Anderson is miles ahead of him. 

If Maia goes for the takedown, Anderson's got good TDD and getting within takedown range of Silva is like swimming with Jaws after playing in a Chum bucket...It just doesn't end well. 

If it does get to the ground, there's little or no doubt that Maia has as good or better ground skills than Anderson in many respects. But Anderson has proved that even once he's on the ground he has ample skills to break away and get back up. And if Maia pulls guard, then Anderson just "Leites's" him and gets back up and stares at him like he's retarded. 

All in all Maia is just not a good enough fighter to hang with Silva. But it'll be great to watch! :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

TraMaI said:


> Silva was toying with him baaad dude lol. Remember that littl e"behind the back" kick he threw at him? Yeah, in no way did he take that shit seriously, he just wanted Thales to embarrass the shit out of himself.


I can't remember if it was Leites or Cote but I remember Silva punching one of them in the leg! haha that was great!


----------



## TraMaI

Pretty sure that was Thales. He also punched him in the foot too lol.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

TraMaI said:


> Pretty sure that was Thales. He also punched him in the foot too lol.


I was laughing so hard. I mean that's when you know that you really own someone. When you can do whatever you please.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

HitOrGetHit said:


> I can't remember if it was Leites or Cote but I remember Silva punching one of them in the leg! haha that was great!


It was Leites. Cote was the guy who stood with him and took a solid overhand and came right back. Honestly the only guy I've ever seen tank Silva's hits.


----------



## NATAS

> If Lutter can take Silva down, anyone can!


Double knee surgery, and he still lands a flying knee


----------



## BrutalKO

...I think Maia will get crushed within 3 rounds. If he even gets that far. If Maia makes 1 mistake on the feet, Anderson will make him pay...in goodnight fashion. The contrast between Silva's striking and Maia's Jiu Jitsu is huge. Maia's striking isn't even in the same catagory as Anderson's. In the Jiu Jitsu department, there isn't that much of a difference. Maia may be better. Silva was submitted...6 years ago. I think Anderson is about to make another classic highlight reel... 

...P.S. Too bad Vitor is out. I think he would have had a much better chance to win because of his dangerous hands...


----------



## undertow503

Diokhan said:


> Watch Maia play dirty and land a flying armbar when they touch gloves at the beginning. Would be freakin hilarious.
> 
> I said this before, but here I go again: *If Lutter can take Silva down, anyone can!*
> 
> Maia is a huge underdog, but in my opinion he has way better chance to beat Silva than Hardy and Edgar do on their title fights against GSP and Penn.


Not that Lutter comment again. Silva was easily taken down in that fight because he had double knee surgery weeks before the fight. Never was used for an excuse, but that's the probably the main reason why it wasn't hard. And Silva couldn't squeeze fully hard in that triangle choke he had on lutter because of those sore knees.


Maia is not ready for someone like Anderson Silva and he's gonna get destroyed, Mark my words.


----------



## Wookie

I hope this doesn't turn into another Leites fight. More than likely he's going to get dropped though. I still find it funny they didn't go with Sonnen for the title though after what he did to Nate. Must have been a time issue or something.


----------



## TraMaI

Wookie said:


> I hope this doesn't turn into another Leites fight. More than likely he's going to get dropped though. I still find it funny they didn't go with Sonnen for the title though after what he did to Nate. Must have been a time issue or something.


There was. Sonnen isn't allowed contact sparring for 30 days because of the cuts from Nat. This effectively gives him about an month and a half to train. Demian came out of his fight with Miller relatively unscathed.


----------



## DragonStriker

Regardless, should be a very interesting match indeed. I can't see Maia doing a leites at all but you never know but I highly doubt it. Should be a good match.


----------



## Damone

I don't know what happened to Thales. Guy had so much potential, and has sucked in his last 3 fights.

That being said, Maia is more aggressive on the ground and, unlike Leites, pulls guard and half guard to get there. Plus, he threw a great wrestler in Chael Sonnen down with ease.

Not saying Maia will win, but I don't see this becoming Leites vs Silva 2.


----------



## machidaisgod

I gotta give Maia a shot, all the pressure to win and win dominantly is on Anderson. If Maia fights smart there will come a time when he will have a chance to submit him, whether he suceeds or not he will get his chance and isnt this the 20th anniversary of the greatset upset in sports. Maia winning would not be on the same scale as Douglas over Tyson (32-1 shot). I am looking forward to a great fight as happens so often when people give a great fighter no chance. And his BJJ is not a tad better its a lot better.


----------



## TraMaI

Don't forget, Maia has some fantastic sweeps he displayed against Chael and Herman.


----------



## Mckeever

Well, i guess some one had to be fed to the beast.


----------



## KillerShark1985

am I the only one who is not jumping on the Maia bandwagon right now?

I dont think his last performance against Miller was all that impressive, least not enough to justify his title shot, and I am very serious when I say "I hope Anderson Knocks him the **** out" because I still want to see the Belfort/Silva fight at a later date.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

KillerShark1985 said:


> am I the only one who is not jumping on the Maia bandwagon right now?
> 
> I dont think his last performance against Miller was all that impressive, least not enough to justify his title shot, and I am very serious when I say "I hope Anderson Knocks him the **** out" because I still want to see the Belfort/Silva fight at a later date.


I honestly don't care if it is for a title or not, I want to see Silva/Vitor for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever

Im honestly suprised as to how many people are giving Maia a chance in this thread. I think in this fight we will see the most soul destroying Silva performance yet. Silva wins via complete domination.


----------



## KillerShark1985

HitOrGetHit said:


> I honestly don't care if it is for a title or not, I want to see Silva/Vitor for sure! :thumbsup:


that fight still happening just seems like a real long shot right now, more I think about it its maybe more likely to happen if Silva looses, with Sonnen been garunteed a title shot, he would be Silva's next opponent should he win, which puts Vitor a long time away.

Then even if he looses what then a move to LHW or does Silva retire, anything is possible, hopefully in this case Vitor would be his next opponent, but then I really dont think Maia will beat him anyway, I just wish they had moved this fight back until he was fit to fight, or if that was too long, until Sonnen was fit, then Victor switched face the winner of that fight, strong chance then this fight could have still happened,


----------



## HitOrGetHit

KillerShark1985 said:


> that fight still happening just seems like a real long shot right now, more I think about it its maybe more likely to happen if Silva looses, with Sonnen been garunteed a title shot, he would be Silva's next opponent should he win, which puts Vitor a long time away.
> 
> Then even if he looses what then a move to LHW or does Silva retire, anything is possible, hopefully in this case Vitor would be his next opponent, but then I really dont think Maia will beat him anyway, I just wish they had moved this fight back until he was fit to fight, or if that was too long, until Sonnen was fit, then Victor switched face the winner of that fight, strong chance then this fight could have still happened,


The MW rankings are extremely messed up right now. You have the # 1 contender in Vitor who is injured. Then you also have Sonnen who is supposed to get the next shot as well. Then you have Maia getting an actual shot who is ranked lower than both Vitor and Sonnen. Marquardt is mixed up in the rankings somewhere. Henderson was a top contender who left for Strikeforce. Silva can't decide which division he wants to fight in anymore. I mean that division is a complete mess right now.


----------



## jonnyg4508

HitOrGetHit said:


> I honestly don't care if it is for a title or not, I want to see Silva/Vitor for sure! :thumbsup:


I honestly wouldn't be mad if I never saw the Belfort/Silva fight. Would I rather see it than this fight? Yea. Is Belfort perhaps the best test for Anderson in the UFC at MW? Yea most likely. But Anderson would/will still destroy him. Belfort will charge forward and Anderson will dodge like usual sidestep and KO him. Belfort loses to most all his tougher competition while beating the lesser fighters. I see him as no real challenge, just a fighter with a better shot at getting the 1 clean shot. But in all seriousness he isn't on the same level as Anderson in striking and has no other way to really win (wrestling, subs, insane cardio) Anderson just needs to move up and fight Rampage, Rashad, Shogun, Jon Jones. Those are the fight I want to see even though Anderson would be the favorite in all of those as well.


----------



## Damone

People forget that Vitor wilts when he gets hit. if he can't get off first (hurr hurr), then he will lose.

Oh my, have people been fooled by this Belfort.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Damone said:


> People forget that Vitor wilts when he gets hit. if he can't get off first (hurr hurr), then he will lose.
> 
> Oh my, have people been fooled by this Belfort.


Nice to see someone see the light as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

TraMaI said:


> Anderson wouldn't win a submission match and I'm hard pressed to believe he'll win on the ground unless Demian gets rocked and dropped or makes a massive mistake (latter of which won't happen).
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Maia by Flying Scissor Heel Hook.
> 
> 
> I went there.


Doesn't have to beat him there, just has to defend. I'm aware of the possibility of this fight hitting the ground, but I believe Anderson would sustain little damage. 

He'll knock out Maia before he thinks about a takedown/pulling guard.


----------



## BobbyCooper

jonnyg4508 said:


> I honestly wouldn't be mad if I never saw the Belfort/Silva fight. Would I rather see it than this fight? Yea. * Is Belfort perhaps the best test for Anderson in the UFC at MW? Yea most likely.*


I think the toughest tests for Anderson are top notch Wrestlers like Sonnen like GSP. A striker is always and will always be the underdog against the best Striker in the World. But still Belfort was an very intersting fight, I still wanna see someday.


----------



## Diokhan

BobbyCooper said:


> I think the toughest tests for Anderson are top notch Wrestlers like Sonnen like GSP. A striker is always and will always be the underdog against the best Striker in the World. But still Belfort was an very intersting fight, I still wanna see someday.


The difference bitween Silva and Vitor is very small, plus their styles are very different. Vitor is easily the best boxer in ufc and his hand speed is better than Silva's. Silva has sick Muay Thai though and his punches are extremely accurate. Its very hard to call someone "best striker of mma" if he doesn't fight any strikers.
Out of the people Silva has fought recently, which of them is exactly known as KO artist? Cote is pretty much the only person, and against Cote Silva was VERY cautios and unwilling to engage. On his LHW trips he hasn't really fought any high caliber strikers either, which is pretty funny as that division is pretty full of them. Even at HW he wanted to fight Mir instead of someone like Mirko, JDS or Kongo.
I love Silva's fights just as much as everyone else, but PLEASE people don't buy all the hype that easily. You can't really call someone best striker, wrestler or grappler if he doesn't fight other guys with similiar style. 
GSP's wrestling can be called best in mma because he has outwrestled guys like Kos and Hughes pretty easily.
Now if Silva actually drops guys like Vitor, Cote and perhaps couple LHW strikers like Shogun or atleast Rampage THEN I can buy the Silva hype too. But it doesn't take THAT good technique to outstrike someone like Leites, Griffin, Franklin, Leben and Nate.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

jonnyg4508 said:


> I honestly wouldn't be mad if I never saw the Belfort/Silva fight. Would I rather see it than this fight? Yea. Is Belfort perhaps the best test for Anderson in the UFC at MW? Yea most likely. But Anderson would/will still destroy him. Belfort will charge forward and Anderson will dodge like usual sidestep and KO him. Belfort loses to most all his tougher competition while beating the lesser fighters. I see him as no real challenge, just a fighter with a better shot at getting the 1 clean shot. But in all seriousness he isn't on the same level as Anderson in striking and has no other way to really win (wrestling, subs, insane cardio) Anderson just needs to move up and fight Rampage, Rashad, Shogun, Jon Jones. Those are the fight I want to see even though Anderson would be the favorite in all of those as well.


I do think that Silva is the best striker in MMA. But do I know it? No. He has not faced 1 top striker at all. Cote, Henderson and Marquardt are good strikers, but by no means are they top strikers. Vitor has the best striking of any of Anderson'e opponents by far. I am not saying that Vitor would win or lose, I just think that people are too sold on Anderson's striking. Like I said, I think he is the best striker, but I am just not completely sold.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Diokhan said:


> The difference bitween Silva and Vitor is very small, plus their styles are very different. Vitor is easily the best boxer in ufc and his hand speed is better than Silva's. Silva has sick Muay Thai though and his punches are extremely accurate. Its very hard to call someone "best striker of mma" if he doesn't fight any strikers.
> Out of the people Silva has fought recently, which of them is exactly known as KO artist? Cote is pretty much the only person, and against Cote Silva was VERY cautios and unwilling to engage. On his LHW trips he hasn't really fought any high caliber strikers either, which is pretty funny as that division is pretty full of them. Even at HW he wanted to fight Mir instead of someone like Mirko, JDS or Kongo.
> I love Silva's fights just as much as everyone else, but PLEASE people don't buy all the hype that easily. You can't really call someone best striker, wrestler or grappler if he doesn't fight other guys with similiar style.
> GSP's wrestling can be called best in mma because he has outwrestled guys like Kos and Hughes pretty easily.
> Now if Silva actually drops guys like Vitor, Cote and perhaps couple LHW strikers like Shogun or atleast Rampage THEN I can buy the Silva hype too. But it doesn't take THAT good technique to outstrike someone like Leites, Griffin, Franklin, Leben and Nate.


True that! :thumbsup:

I know that he hasn't faced a top notch Striker yet, but you can see when somebody tools his opponents like he does on the feet against at least decent Striker like Forrest and Franklin, that he is something very special in this category. 



HitOrGetHit said:


> I do think that Silva is the best striker in MMA. But do I know it? No. He has not faced 1 top striker at all. Cote, Henderson and Marquardt are good strikers, but by no means are they top strikers. Vitor has the best striking of any of Anderson'e opponents by far. I am not saying that Vitor would win or lose, I just think that people are too sold on Anderson's striking. Like I said, I think he is the best striker, but I am just not completely sold.


Thats about how I feel about it! I think he is the best Striker in MMA, he just needs to prove it against somebody like Vitor.


----------



## TraMaI

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Doesn't have to beat him there, just has to defend. I'm aware of the possibility of this fight hitting the ground, but I believe Anderson would sustain little damage.
> 
> He'll knock out Maia before he thinks about a takedown/pulling guard.


What I meant by Silva winning on the ground would be successfully defending. I don't expect Silva to be going for subs if it hits the ground


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

BobbyCooper said:


> Thats about how I feel about it! I think he is the best Striker in MMA, he just needs to prove it against somebody like Vitor.


He's already proved it and doing it against Vitor would help his cause slightly. Vitor is mentally weak and crumbles if one small thing goes wrong. Silva exposes weaknesses in stand-up. It would take..hm, 15 seconds for Silva to expose something and Vitor would have been done for against a shark like that.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Alex_DeLarge said:


> He's already proved it and doing it against Vitor would help his cause slightly. Vitor is mentally weak and crumbles if one small thing goes wrong. Silva exposes weaknesses in stand-up. It would take..hm, 15 seconds for Silva to expose something and Vitor would have been done for against a shark like that.


He is very good at exposing weaknesses, but what top striker has he faced? Franklin? Forrest? Cote? Leben? Marquardt? These fighters are not top fighters. He has proved he can tool fighters but not top strikers yet. You may be right and he may tool Vitor as well. But I am not completely sold until I see it happen.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Alex_DeLarge said:


> He's already proved it and doing it against Vitor would help his cause slightly. Vitor is mentally weak and crumbles if one small thing goes wrong. Silva exposes weaknesses in stand-up. It would take..hm, 15 seconds for Silva to expose something and Vitor would have been done for against a shark like that.


Right, thats what I truly believe as well! I doupt that Vitor would have been able to beat Silva in a Striking match. 
But the thing is, many ppl think he hasn't proved anything yet because he hasn't fought a top Striker in the World, and I kinda agree with that! You can't count Forrest, Franklin, Nate or Leben in that category. But you can see on how he played with all of them, that he is something very special in this MMA aspect. Thats why I think as well, that he deserves to be called the best Striker!


----------



## Mckeever

HitOrGetHit said:


> He is very good at exposing weaknesses, but what top striker has he faced? Franklin? Forrest? Cote? Leben? Marquardt? These fighters are not top fighters. He has proved he can tool fighters but not top strikers yet. You may be right and he may tool Vitor as well. But I am not completely sold until I see it happen.


Answer me this. What top notch strikers has Vitor fought and beat? Other than the Wanderlei silva fight.


----------



## VolcomX311

Vitor used to box. I'm not saying he's better or worse then Silva, but his technical boxing is legit.


----------



## VolcomX311

I'm rooting for Demian all the way, but I'm fully expecting him to lose.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Mckeever said:


> Answer me this. What top notch strikers has Vitor fought and beat? Other than the Wanderlei silva fight.


I am not saying that Vitor is the best striker there is at all. I am not saying he is better than Silva either. I am just saying that Silva has not beaten a top striker yet.

Vitor hung in there with Liddell, beat Wanderlei handily, KO'd Franklin very easily and took less damage than Silva did.

Like I said, I am not saying that he is the most elite striker. But he has arguably the fastest hands in MMA. He is very accurate, and he has KO power in both hand Is. He is the best striker Silva will have faced. That doesn't mean that I think Vitor is the best though.


----------



## vandalian

This is rather refreshing. Not only is Maia coming off as humble, but he is also avoiding the ususal I'm-so-confident-in-my-standup nonsense, when you know he's looking to take to the floor anyway.


----------



## TraMaI

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am not saying that Vitor is the best striker there is at all. I am not saying he is better than Silva either. I am just saying that Silva has not beaten a top striker yet.
> 
> Vitor hung in there with Liddell, beat Wanderlei handily, KO'd Franklin very easily and took less damage than Silva did.
> 
> Like I said, I am not saying that he is the most elite striker. But he has arguably the fastest hands in MMA. He is very accurate, and he has KO power in both hand Is. He is the best striker Silva will have faced. That doesn't mean that I think Vitor is the best though.


Both Wand and Chuck are miles away from Silva in the striking department. Wand is an all out type of guy who just throws constantly and is really aggro with his striking, Chuck is a counter puncher that throws almost nothing but power in big looping shots. Rich, while more technical that either of the latter, has no where near as much power as Silva. Silva is a different beast than Vitor has ever faced and while the same holds true for Vitor in his own right, I think Silva's striking will endure in this fight due to it being more diverse. Silva is going to look for loads of kicks, elbows and knees while Vitor is going to do nothing more than box and throw in a few leg kicks. IMO, Vitor would get shut down pretty quick.


----------



## leifdawg

*My Quick Take on Silva vs Maia*



> Through a convoluted series of events, Demian Maia now finds himself on the doorstep of his dream of becoming a UFC champion. After Vitor Belfort, due to a shoulder injury, had to drop out of his UFC 112 title bout against Anderson Silva, UFC president Dana White and matchmaker Joe Silva scrambled to find a replacement. Through Euclidian-esque formulae, they used MMA math do determine the best replacement, Demian Maia.
> 
> The other fighters that could have made claim to the number one spot are Chael Sonnen and Nate Marquardt. Nate “the Great” was the clear cut favorite before losing to Sonnen a tough fight to Sonnen at UFC 109 earlier this month. So Sonnen is the guy right? Guess again, not only did he lose to Maia back at UFC 95, he suffered a cut at UFC 109 that would likely keep him off the UFC 112 card. So even though Maia was knocked out by Marquardt without even landing a punch back at UFC 102, Demian gets the nod as the only fighter of the three to have won his last fight and come out healthy.
> 
> Demian Maia is an Abu Dhabi grappling champion, a five-time Brazilian Jiu-jitsu world champion, and he is 12-1 in MMA, but many are already speculating that matching Silva with the submission machine will result in another lackluster performance akin to Silva’s fight with Thales Leites at UFC 97. Once again the Spider will be facing world champion black belt with questionable takedown skills and mediocre standup. In the fight against, Leites, Silva was by far the superior striker however, when Leites was unable to bring the fight to the mat the action stalled because Thales refused to engage Silva on the feet.
> 
> Once again Silva will have a sizable advantage in the striking department when he faces Maia in April. Demian Maia has some of the best Brazilian Jiu-jitsu in the world which he has adapted seamlessly into mixed martial arts. However, it is an oft made mistake that Anderson’s ground game is sorely overlooked. Silva, after all does hold a Brazilian Jiu-jitsu black belt awarded by the Nogueira brothers as well as a black belt in Judo.
> 
> Despite the odds stacked against him as well as a short turn around, Demian Maia wasn’t about to pass up a shot at the title.
> 
> “This is the opportunity I can’t pass up,” Maia told GracieMag.com. “It may happen only once in my lifetime. It’s not the ideal amount of time, but at the same time, it’s not bad. I’m coming off a fight and I’m not out of rhythm.”​ At UFC 109, Maia won a unanimous decision against Dan Miller, by surprisingly out striking Miller for three rounds. However, don’t expect Maia to stand and trade with Silva. Maia had this to say in an interview with TATAME.com, “If I say to you that I’m gonna exchange with him I’ll be lying. It’s the same thing if I say he’ll go to the ground with me.”
> 
> So, this fight can go one of three ways. In the first scenario, Demian Maia is able to get Anderson Silva to the mat where can use his excellent Jiu-jitsu to try and submit Silva before he gets back up or the round ends. In the next situation, Maia is unable to get the fight to the ground and decides to play it safe like Leites did at UFC 97; this is a fairly uneventful fight where Silva picks Maia apart for 5 yards en route to a lopsided decision. The final possible outcome is that Maia is unable to takedown Silva, but decides to engage like Forrest Griffin, Rich Franklin, etc.; at which point the fans will most likely be treated to a brutal knockout.


http://www.csn365.com/?p=87


----------



## Spec0688

my QUICK take:

Silva RD1 KO!


----------



## Inferno

If you were to ask Anderson who he would be more confident fighting; Nate or Maia, I would bet his answer would be Maia. Nate would have been a more entertaining fight which is unfortunate. Maia is going to get crushed. The second he engages and feels a taste of Anderson's power and speed...if he isn't unconscious.... he will turtle up like Leites and everyone will shit on Anderson again. Hell, pull Wandy from the Bisping fight and put him in there, at least it will be entertaining. Where or where is Hendo when you need him.


----------



## JoshKnows46

Inferno said:


> If you were to ask Anderson who he would be more confident fighting; Nate or Maia, I would bet his answer would be Nate. It would have been a more entertaining fight too. Maia is going to get crushed. The second he engages and feels a taste of Anderson's power and speed...if he isn't unconscious.... he will turtle up like Leites and everyone will shit on Anderson again. Hell, pull Wandy from the Bisping fight and put him in there, at least it will be entertaining. Where or where is Hendo when you need him.


Hendo already got destroyed by anderson, and finished in under 2 rounds.


----------



## Inferno

I wouldn't say he got destroyed. I think he has given Anderson his toughest fight in the UFC. I'm just bummed dude, I really want to see someone challenge Silva for once and Maia isn't going to cut it.


----------



## JoshKnows46

i don't think hendo really challenged him, but thats just me...i'd rather see someone new get a crack, hendo's game hasn't changed or evolved since his fight against anderson, he is still the same fighter...i don't think any middlewieght is gonna cut it.

don't see maia getting it to the ground before getting ko'd.

sonnen seems to have the best gameplan to beat him, but i can see anderson wrapping his legs around sonnen's head, and makin him tap.

I'd much rather see him fight sho-gun, rashad, rampage, frank mir.


----------



## Spec0688

Hendo didnt get destroyed, He gave a solid 1st round, but Silva is known to have his weakest rounds being the first, because he likes to get his timing into place and figure fighters out a bit.


----------



## JoshKnows46

Spec0688 said:


> Hendo didnt get destroyed, He gave a solid 1st round, but Silva is known to have his weakest rounds being the first, because he likes to get his timing into place and figure fighters out a bit.


hendo got him down twords the end of the round if i remember correcty, idk...and he didn't do much damage....all his takedown attempts in the second round were stopped....nate has improved since his fight with anderson, and i'd rather see him get another crack before hendo, who i don't think has improved in years. it would be the same fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper

The reason why Hendo lost is, that he didn't followed the Gameplan. He tried to stand with Silva in the 2 Round, to prove something..:sarcastic09:

I doupt that he would make the same mistake twice guys! Same thing with Sonnen, he knows where his strenght is and won't even think about using his weakness for a millisecond.


----------



## JoshKnows46

BobbyCooper said:


> The reason why Hendo lost is, that he didn't followed the Gameplan. He tried to stand with Silva in the 2 Round, to prove something..:sarcastic09:
> 
> I doupt that he would make the same mistake twice guys! Same thing with Sonnen, he knows where his strenght is and won't even think about using his weakness for a millisecond.


no, hendo tryed to take anderson silva down in the second, and he couldn't.


----------



## Toxic

BobbyCooper said:


> The reason why Hendo lost is, that he didn't followed the Gameplan. He tried to stand with Silva in the 2 Round, to prove something..:sarcastic09:
> 
> *I doupt that he would make the same mistake twice guys*! Same thing with Sonnen, he knows where his strenght is and won't even think about using his weakness for a millisecond.


 Really? Dan Henderson has always wanted to stand and prove something and your probably right he wouldn't try to stand and prove something in the second, he would try to in the first and never see the second.


----------



## BobbyCooper

True, he actually did that in there first fight as well! I really like Hendo and I truly believe that he is a smart guy. You learn from your mistakes.. I guess..I hope...^^


----------



## Wookie

Anybody would have been better than Maia. How the hell did he get the shot anyways? He just lost to Nate one fight ago! I can totally see this being Leites all over again. Even before the fight starts he knows he isn't going to stand with Silva, so how is this fight ever going to be different than Leites who obviously had the same gameplan. Good choice Joe!


----------



## AceCombat

I am extrmely disappointed with this match-up. I have nothing against Demian Maia, but literally, his ONLY chance of winning is by sub assuming he can even get Anderson to the ground - and keep him there long enough to set up a submission - which IMO is highly unlikely. 

Personally, I think the UFC would have been better off postponing the fight. This fight doesn't even intrigue me in the slightest; its like Silva vs. Leites 2.0.


----------



## dlxrevolution

I wouldn't put down maia down so quickly. I'm quite surprised that everybodies overlooking Demian Maia so easy. I actually thought this would be an interesting match up even before this fight was signed. Maia's BJJ is a step above Leites and itf this fight goes to the ground its almost a rap.


----------



## AceCombat

I agree that Maia's BJJ is better than Leites, but he didn't sub Miller. Why assume he would he be able to sub Anderson if he got him to the mat


----------



## BrutalKO

...My quick take on Silva vs. Maia. If Nate Marquardt can KO Maia, I'm even more sure Anderson would as well. I look at it this way: The grappler vs. The striker/grappler

STRIKING- Maia's hands don't even come close to 
Anderson's.

JIU JITSU- Maia is better but Anderson's is 
lethal too. If Maia can even 
get the takedown, Silva will
hold his own and not get submitted.

* I think Anderson will force Maia to stand with him thus creating another spider highlight reel...


----------



## Indestructibl3

BobbyCooper said:


> I doupt that he would make the same mistake twice guys! Same thing with Sonnen, he knows where his strenght is and won't even think about using his weakness for a millisecond.


That's why I'm dying to see Silva v Sonnen.


----------



## Calminian

*Maia vs. A. Silva at 112?*

Is this for real? Man I feel bad for Maia if it is. The guy needs more time. This could be really sad. If Maia had GSP take downs, I may give him like a 10% chance, but even those won't work apart from effective striking. I'm not sure, who'd be a better replacement, but Maia's in too deep. 

article


----------



## hixxy

Have you been asleep for the past week or so?


----------



## Calminian

I guess _so_.


----------



## Indestructibl3

hixxy said:


> Have you been asleep for the past week or so?


lmao be nice.










But yeah, I do agree with OP - Maia has a few too many things he needs to work on in a short(ish) amount of time in order to be able to cope with Silva. He needs to of course improve his striking offense/defense, footwork/head-movement, but also - his takedowns, because the second he attempts to clinch to pull guard, he's getting K'ed the F out.


----------



## Calminian

Even it it goes to the ground, Silva's ground striking is brutal. If Maia pulls guard, I see Silva quickly KOing him from the top.


----------



## Banana Pants

Maia is like a 185 Shinya Aoki, dude has some serious skills.





Nate got lucky. Maia via first round submission.


----------



## adobostreak

*New UFC Anderson vs Maia Trailer (new never before seen angles)*

check out 0:41


----------



## Spec0688

just add another highlight KO to Anderson's resume. I just hope Maia doesnt try fall down on the ground on purpose and expect Silva to follow him.


----------



## BlacklistShaun

Doesn't sound like a good matchup at all to me. Maia needs to get some stand up skills before he goes fighting guys like Anderson.


----------



## hommage1985

Another easy win for the spider.


----------



## UFCFAN89

BlacklistShaun said:


> Doesn't sound like a good matchup at all to me. Maia needs to get some stand up skills before he goes fighting guys like Anderson.


Yeah, he doesn't have near the same standup as Anderson...but Maia looked decent on his feet against Miller. Still doesn't change the fact that Silva takes this one easily imo.


----------



## Soojooko

*Demian Maia convinced he can submit Anderson Silva*






Does anyone give Maia a shot? I like Maia a lot but find it difficult giving him any kind of chance. Any Maia groupies out there wanna feed me some confidence?

* sound of wind and tumbleweeds *


----------



## DahStoryTella

If it ends up a grappling match (Which I highly doubt, but hope it happens), then yeah I think he can submit Anderson.

I see Anderson avoiding the takedown and clowning Maia with his striking.


----------



## michelangelo

Anderson has BJJ too. Plus, he is longer and stronger than Maia. Don't underestimate Anderson's jitz. 

If Anderson could add some wrestling to his offensive arsenal, he could be the undisputed #1 in the world P4P...just saying...


----------



## Thelegend

has maia worked on takedowns? i hope so because if not he wont be able to pull silva into guard easily. coming off that loss to marquart and win over miller i hope his standup is decent enough so that he can survive.


----------



## Damone

Maia had no problem throwing Sonnen, though he clinched in ugly fashion (Throwing sloppy punches).

People would be split if Maia didn't get whomped by Nate.


----------



## JimmyJames

Can he submit Silva, sure he can.

Will he??? Probably not........


----------



## Spec0688

No he wont, He doesnt stand a chance at taking Silva down. I see him trying to pull guard and hoping Silva follows him, which will get several boo's from the crown.


----------



## Diokhan

I'll go ahead and play the "If Lutter can take Silva down, anyone else can too!" -card once more. Im 100% sure Maia CAN take Silva and sub him within 30 seconds he gets that takedown, but there is a good chance he'll get dropped by Silva before that happens.
Silva is one of the best strikers around and Maia is one of the best grapplers around. If it stays standing Silva wins, if it goes to ground Maia wins, its really that simple. As all the fights start standing Silva has the advantage. 

Either way I really doubt this fight will last all 5 rounds. And yes I do give Maia pretty decent odds at winning this. It wont be as one sided as GSP vs. Hardy was for example.


----------



## Mjr

Maia easily has the ability to submit Anderson. The problem lies in getting the fight to the ground. 

Maia's BJJ is far superior to Andersons IMO, but I just can't see him closing the distance or achieving any sort of take down.


----------



## osmium

I'm sure Lutter, Leites, and Forrest all thought they could sub Andy too. The problem is Andy is actually good at bjj and Maia stinks at striking so another ric flair faceplant is more likely than a submission.


----------



## michelangelo

The UFC's matchmaking policy and logic are completely screwed up. They say they want to please the fans and put on exciting fights, so they give us: Anderson vs. Maia, Thales Leites and Patrick Cote. These are dreadful matchups to watch, which anticipated basically zero fan interest. Chael Sonnen is up next but not many fight fans care about that matchup much either. 

Might as well give us Wanderlei vs. Anderson, and Yushin vs. Anderson. Or Aki vs. Anderson. It may not be "fair" to hotshot these guys to a title fight, especially Wanderlei and Aki but they sure would sell tickets. Yushin has a couple of losses, but they are to highly ranked MW's. 

I really wish Joe Silva and Dana would give fight fans something to pay attention to at 185 lbs.


----------



## Thelegend

michelangelo said:


> *The UFC's matchmaking policy and logic are completely screwed up. They say they want to please the fans and put on exciting fights, so they give us: Anderson vs. Maia*, Thales Leites and Patrick Cote. These are dreadful matchups to watch, which anticipated basically zero fan interest. Chael Sonnen is up next but not many fight fans care about that matchup much either.
> 
> Might as well give us Wanderlei vs. Anderson, and Yushin vs. Anderson. Or Aki vs. Anderson. It may not be "fair" to hotshot these guys to a title fight, especially Wanderlei and Aki but they sure would sell tickets. Yushin has a couple of losses, but they are to highly ranked MW's.
> 
> I really wish Joe Silva and Dana would give fight fans something to pay attention to at 185 lbs.


so were gonna ignore the injury that set this fight up? nice


----------



## MikeHawk

I bet Maia will sub him. Anderson is incredibly weak when it comes to flying subs.

I'll go with Maia via flying triangle RD1


----------



## Mjr

osmium said:


> I'm sure Lutter, Leites, and Forrest all thought they could sub Andy too. The problem is Andy is actually good at bjj and Maia stinks at striking so another ric flair faceplant is more likely than a submission.


The thing is Forrest and Leites are nowhere near the level of grappler that Lutter and Maia are. Maia alone has way more grappling credentials than Lutter and his style seems to translate better into MMA.

To rule out Maia submitting Silva is ludicrous, saying


> The problem is Andy is actually good at bjj


 means absolutely nothing. There is a big difference between being a "good" grappler and Demian Maia.


----------



## towwffc

I don't know...it's possible but Maia definitely has his work cut out for him. It's all about the takedown because on the feet it's not even a question what would happen. Maia HAS to get this to the ground to have a chance.


----------



## TraMaI

Ryo Chonan says "Check out this flying scissor heel hook!"


If Maia can pull off something fantastic and unorthodox he can definitely sub him. Even if he manages to get Silva to the floor, Silva is in a world of trouble. That being said, Anderson has a ton of reach on him and knows how to stay standing. 

I want to see Maia attempt at LEAST one flying submission beacause I think that's his best chance at winning TBH. Not just because Ryo did it, but because it's unorthodox, unexpected and I'm sure Demian can apply them very well from a technical aspect. If he catches one of Silva's kicks I want to see a flying knee bar. If Silva clinches him I want to see Maia either drop to the floor or jump and snag an arm and drag it down with him. I'm doubting it will happen but I hope so.


----------



## jcal

QUOTE=JimmyJames;1151374]Can he submit Silva, sure he can.

Will he??? Probably not........[/QUOTE]

Thats what I was gonna post


----------



## Icculus

Hendo and Lutter were able to have some success grappling with Silva, and Maia is as dangerous as they come when he's got ahold of his opponent. I still think this fight will look just like Daley v Hazelett, with Maia getting Koed before he can get his clinch timing down, but its definitely an interesting fight.

It will be all about Maia clinching Silva. Silva has got to know that so he will probably make Maia look pretty stupid as he reaches in for the clinch.


----------



## Life B Ez

He's got a shot at it, the problem is, this fight will begin and end standing in the the first.


----------



## Wookie

Anderson isn't a slouch when it hits the ground either. Maia's BJJ is on a whole different level though. I think he could sub Anderson but I doubt that Andy isn't expecting it. I totally expect to see Damian get knocked out.


----------



## Halebop

I consider Maia's statement "The thing anyone would say given the circumstances." Therefore this statement does nothing to change my pre-this-thread opinion that Maia will be asleep soon into the fight. However, Silva should probably not toy with Maia as he did the last Brazilian he attempted to make look good in battle (BACKFIRE LIETES). I also hope Silva doesn't swan dive to the ground like he did against Marquardt. And as someone said before, opinion would be much diff if it weren't for Maia v. Marquardt but you have to consider it. Silva will be a nice addition to my parlays that evening with BJ and hopefully some fights with better odds as well.


----------



## Guy Incognito

i don't think maia will have any problem taking him down if he can get a hold of silva as he never has showed great TDD


----------



## machidaisgod

It would be nice to see Maia after getting beaten drop down to WW and sub GSP, now that is possible.


----------



## TraMaI

^ Oh God yes. He could definitely make the weight too it seems... idk though because he looked just as big if not BIGGER than Nate at their weigh in... Maia is actually a pretty large dude.




guy incognito said:


> i don't think maia will have any problem taking him down if he can get a hold of silva as he never has showed great TDD


If anything Maia will jump guard and sweep him like he's done to EVERYONE else in the UFC so far.


----------



## 154rambo

I think Silva will dominate, and he'll be on his feet for most of the match...but then again, I could be a little biased, lol!


----------



## Biowza

It could happen, sure. But lets face it people...Anderson Silva is the better mixed martial artist of the two. Maia could win, but 8 or 9 times out of ten, Anderson wins it. If he wins, good for him, he deserves it but we all know who the better fighter is.


----------



## xeberus

Sure maia *can* submit silva.

But so could I, I mean if silva got wasted and passed out I would arm-bar that mofo like no tomorrow.

Seriously I dont give him a great chance.


----------



## osmium

Mjr said:


> The thing is Forrest and Leites are nowhere near the level of grappler that Lutter and Maia are. Maia alone has way more grappling credentials than Lutter and his style seems to translate better into MMA.
> 
> To rule out Maia submitting Silva is ludicrous, saying means absolutely nothing. There is a big difference between being a "good" grappler and Demian Maia.


The problem with what you are saying is that Silva can flash KO Maia with ease and it is going to be pretty hard for Maia to hit a quick submission on someone as good at bjj as Silva. He has been getting quick subs on chumps with no bjj skills. MacDonald took him to the third Maia isn't lasting that long against Andy if he is trying to get inside on him.


----------



## RHYNO2K

xeberus said:


> Sure maia *can* submit silva.
> 
> But so could I, I mean if silva got wasted and passed out I would arm-bar that mofo like no tomorrow.
> 
> Seriously I dont give him a great chance.


+ Rep, that was funny and I would also do it.

And I don´t think that fight will never make it to the ground... And I´m a Maia fan


----------



## Icculus

machidaisgod said:


> It would be nice to see Maia after getting beaten drop down to WW and sub GSP, now that is possible.


See this is why GSP is such an amazing mixed martial artist, GSP could easily keep himself out of Maia's submission game and dominate with his superior striking. Grapplers of GSP's caliber dont have anywhere near the striking he has. He is the whole package and can determine where the fight takes place against anyone and exploit their weaknesses.

If Maia had KO power or elite striking he would be a threat, but not without it IMO.


----------



## Xerxes

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Anderson "The Spider" Silva facing Demian Maia in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Xerxes

vbookie: http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-vbookie-betting/74372-anderson-silva-vs-demian-maia.html


----------



## Indestructibl3

The question is not whether Maia can submit Anderson Silva, but rather can he get him to a position where the opening arises? I say no, and I do not want to see Silva v Leites II.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

I fully expect Anderson to dominate this fight. With that being said I'm going to bet $50.00 on Maia because I think an upset is very possible in this fight. The odds on the fight should pay pretty nice if there is an upset.


----------



## Life B Ez

PheelGoodInc said:


> I fully expect Anderson to dominate that fight. With that being said I'm going to bet $50.00 on Maia because I think an upset is very possible in this fight. The odds on the fight should pay pretty nice if there is an upset.


Only $50!?!? Man if you pick an upset you have to go balls deep for it, put at least $100 on him. Have some faith in your upset pick.


----------



## NATAS

> Im 100% sure Maia CAN take Silva and sub him within 30 seconds


ur fucked up of crack if u think he can take him down and sub in 30 seconds, that is nonesense...


----------



## joey__stalin

Maia wins via flying armbar 4:30 into the first round! 

You heard it here first!


----------



## limba

I'm sure he could submit Silva. But will he..?!!
That one remains to be seen.
Silva doesn't have weak BJJ, is just that he's been finnishing people on the stand-up like crazy and his striking has been this impressive.
But on the ground, i will give the edge to Maia, for sure.
I think there is a reason why Silva didn't wanna go on the ground with Leites either...:confused02:


----------



## Guy Incognito

limba said:


> I'm sure he could submit Silva. But will he..?!!
> That one remains to be seen.
> Silva doesn't have weak BJJ, is just that he's been finnishing people on the stand-up like crazy and his striking has been this impressive.
> But on the ground, i will give the edge to Maia, for sure.
> I think there is a reason why Silva didn't wanna go on the ground with Leites either...:confused02:


yeah ando has the most criminally underrated ground game in MMA but still maia is on another planet in bjj


----------



## T.Bone

I'll always back Silva but if it does go to the ground anything can happen, If Maia sees an opportunity he's gonna try his hardest to take it. Still I think Silva's gonna fight his fight and put on a show.

Silva TKO rd2.


----------



## Danm2501

Silva vs Leites comes instantly to mind. I just hope the fight doesn't go the same way, but I think there's every chance that it could. Maia did out-grapple Sonnen, but I'm not sure if he'll be able to do it to Anderson. Hopefully we'll get to see Silva work his magic.


----------



## MMA-Matt

Can't find a reason to bet against Silva. I really wanna see him utilize his clench game, he's so damn vicious with it.


----------



## T.Bone

Danm2501 said:


> *Silva vs Leites comes instantly to mind*. I just hope the fight doesn't go the same way, but I think there's every chance that it could. Maia did out-grapple Sonnen, but I'm not sure if he'll be able to do it to Anderson. Hopefully we'll get to see Silva work his magic.


I think Maia's a bit more willing to leave it all on the line to go for the kill, whereas Leites just wasn't willing to engage at all, and therefore couldn't/wouldn't take any risks.

I'd like to think Maia has a bit more pride than just pulling gaurd every time things get hairy.


----------



## Guymay

I'm maia nut-hugging since ufc 77 . but i think he doesn't *Stand* a chance .


----------



## Soojooko

Guymay said:


> I'm maia nut-hugging since ufc 77 . but i think he doesn't *Stand* a chance .


This is soooo how I feel. I dont want to feel like this though. Theres nothing I would love more than Maia subbing Silva. I just cant see it. If it actually happened, I'll wet my knickers.


----------



## G0K0S

Maia not getting knocked out is like Hardy not getting taken down at will by GSP... dude's gonna fall hard.


----------



## Biowza

Maia will get this fight to the ground...when he's KO'd face down on the mat.


----------



## oldfan

A lot of people dismiss the human factor. These guys are not machines equipped with only certain tools. It is very possible for Silva to sub Maia. An inch here or there and Maia just might ko Silva. You never know. That's why it's so fun to watch.


----------



## ptw

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that Silva will end up submitting Maia. I don't understand why this guy's getting a shot at Silva, then again...the only MW who gave Silva a good fight is in strikeforce now...


----------



## The Dark Knight

I like Maia too. Yeah, there is very little chance in him being the victor but if the fight somehow gets to the ground then he has more than a fair shot at Silva. The ground is Maia's kingdom. He is the daddy when it comes to ground grappling. Anderson has very good BJJ too, though, so it will still be quite a struggle. 

That said, the saying goes..every fight starts on it's feet..


----------



## Stapler

lol at the idea of a guy who is just a black belt under the Nog's submitting a 5 time world champion.

Maia isn't a nearly hydrated Lutter, Silva won't be sumbitting him with a triangle choke any time soon. I'm sure Silva might be able to avoid being submitted if this does happen to go to the mat, but I don't think that he even thinks that he would get the better of a grappling match. Silva will probably be avoiding the ground for a reason. He will keep this one standing like he should and win by technical knock out eventually in my opinion.


----------



## oldfan

Nick_V03 said:


> lol at the idea of a guy who is just a black belt under the Nog's submitting a 5 time world champion.
> 
> Maia isn't a nearly hydrated Lutter, Silva won't be sumbitting him with a triangle choke any time soon. I'm sure Silva might be able to avoid being submitted if this does happen to go to the mat, but I don't think that he even thinks that he would get the better of a grappling match. Silva will probably be avoiding the ground for a reason. He will keep this one standing like he should and win by technical knock out eventually in my opinion.


That's exactly what will *probably* happen. But anyone might sub a 5 time world champ after he's just been kicked in the head. And just about anyone could ko silva when he's just escaped a tight guillotine.


----------



## Rauno

He definitely has the tools, and he can submit him. I just don't see him taking Anderson down.


----------



## osmium

Nick_V03 said:


> lol at the idea of a guy who is just a black belt under the Nog's submitting a 5 time world champion.
> 
> Maia isn't a nearly hydrated Lutter, Silva won't be sumbitting him with a triangle choke any time soon. I'm sure Silva might be able to avoid being submitted if this does happen to go to the mat, but I don't think that he even thinks that he would get the better of a grappling match. Silva will probably be avoiding the ground for a reason. He will keep this one standing like he should and win by technical knock out eventually in my opinion.


BJJ defense doesn't work too well when you have a concussion.


----------



## streetpunk08

Even if the fight does go to the ground I don't think it will be some automatic 30 second sub, JMac hung with Maia for 3 rounds, Anderson's experienced. As far as the Lutter fight, that fight was 3 years ago, I'm sure Anderson's been working hard on his TDD in those 3 years. Maia's only shot here is to pull guard but that is very dangerous with a guy with the long reach and power of Anderson, see the Marquardt or Irving fights, Anderson on top of you is deadly, he doesnt miss and him on top amplifies his power.


----------



## punchbag

Soojooko said:


> Does anyone give Maia a shot? I like Maia a lot but find it difficult giving him any kind of chance. Any Maia groupies out there wanna feed me some confidence?
> 
> * sound of wind and tumbleweeds *


I don't see how maia wins this fight, I think even if he does manage to get Silva to the ground, without being kneed or kicked on the way in, I see Anderson having good enough bjj to avoid the sub and get back to feet, which I feel Maia will be lucky to survive round 1, if he spends it engaging Anderson in strikes.


----------



## Freiermuth

Maia is a great fighter and I like his mentality going into the fight, but would be lying if I thought he would win. I just hope it's a good fight and doesn't go to the judges.

On a side note, I would love to see a sub guy with a title, just doesn't seem like it's going to happen again. I know AS, GSP and BJ (especially BJ) could and have subbed people, its not really thier bread and butter technique.


----------



## kgilstrap

Silva has embarassed much better strikers than Maia, this will not last long


----------



## Diokhan

kgilstrap said:


> Silva has embarassed much better strikers than Maia, this will not last long


Maia has embarassed much better grapplers than Silva, this will not last long

Seriously though I don't get it why people are writing Maia off so easily. Maia has taken down and subbed guys with way better wrestling/jitsu than Silva, and Silva got taken down and nearly finished by Travis "out of gas" Lutter who has never been known for great takedowns.
Silva's weakness is Maia's strenght and other way around, so while Maia is the underdog I do think that stylisticly he is Silva's biggest challenge so far (after Hendo, who I think would win the rematch if he sticked with his game plan). 

Silva couldn't finish Leites in 25 minutes, and even though that is partially because Leites was very passive and unwilling to strike with Silva, Anderson wasn't willing to take many risks trying to finish Leites either. 
Basically what Im thinking is that if Silva was scared of Leites' ground game and was playing it very safely against him, do you really think he'll go after Maia, a grappler way better than Leites, more aggressively?


----------



## Halebop

Diokhan said:


> Seriously though I don't get it why people are writing Maia off so easily.


I won't argue I will just answer the question. People are doubting Maia so much because of the awful showing against Marquardt. People, rightfully so IMO, are looking at that performance and then, in their heads, inserting Anderson Silva in Marquardt's place and nobody is thinking that this switch in opponent is good for Maia. 

Silva v. Maia is going to suck for Maia fans like BJ v. Diego sucked for me. Go ahead, get your hopes up....lol..but I promise if you give Maia a chance in this fight its going to sting later.


----------



## oldfan

Diokhan said:


> Maia has embarassed much better grapplers than Silva, this will not last long
> 
> Seriously though I don't get it why people are writing Maia off so easily. Maia has taken down and subbed guys with way better wrestling/jitsu than Silva, and Silva got taken down and nearly finished by Travis "out of gas" Lutter who has never been known for great takedowns.
> Silva's weakness is Maia's strenght and other way around, so while Maia is the underdog I do think that stylisticly he is Silva's biggest challenge so far (after Hendo, who I think would win the rematch if he sticked with his game plan).
> 
> Silva couldn't finish Leites in 25 minutes, and even though that is partially because Leites was very passive and unwilling to strike with Silva, Anderson wasn't willing to take many risks trying to finish Leites either.
> Basically what Im thinking is that if Silva was scared of Leites' ground game and was playing it very safely against him, do you really think he'll go after Maia, a grappler way better than Leites, more aggressively?


I think he'll be much more aggressive because of the leites fight and therefore will be in much more danger. Maia by standing guillotine. Silva won't tap, he's going to sleep. You heard it here first.


----------



## mattreis324

I'm actually more excited for this fight than I was for the Vitor fight. Whoever beats Silva isn't going to do it on his feet, so I'm more interested in seeing how Maia does. He was able to take down and submit Sonnen, who obviously has much better wrestling than Silva. That said, I don't think either Maia or Belfort have much of a chance.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

I think anyone with a brain has the idea that Maia can submit Anderson. Regardless, Maia has the fought opponents that Anderson would have no problem submitting. 

Silva kills him standing, plain and simple.


----------



## Indestructibl3

Silva takes this, for sure.


----------



## No_Mercy

The classic striker vs submission artist fight. Hope Maia doesn't implement the Thales Leites tactic. Abu Dhabi is super lucky to get these two championship fights in one night!


----------



## kgilstrap

Diokhan said:


> Maia has embarassed much better grapplers than Silva, this will not last long


The problem with your thinking is the fight starts standing. Maia has to last long enough to get him to the ground. Hopefully he goes for the takedown and doesnt just fall into guard or we are going to end up with another Leites fight.

And yes I agree Maia has embarassed other top level grapplers, but again, the fight has to go there for him to have that advantage.


----------



## Wombatsu

i think its fair to think that Maia could submit Silva, BUT i just cant see him getting him to the ground to even get it done.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Diokhan said:


> *Maia has embarassed much better grapplers than Silva, this will not last long*
> 
> Seriously though I don't get it why people are writing Maia off so easily. *Maia has taken down and subbed guys with way better wrestling/jitsu than Silva,*





kgilstrap said:


> The problem with your thinking is the fight starts standing. Maia has to last long enough to get him to the ground. Hopefully he goes for the takedown and doesnt just fall into guard or we are going to end up with another Leites fight.
> *
> And yes I agree Maia has embarassed other top level grapplers, but again, the fight has to go there for him to have that advantage.*


Who actually are these grapplers???:confused02: Maia has a lot of submission wins in his MMA fights, but who of these guys was actually on a Black Belt level like Anderson?? I don't remember, that he ever subbed a guy *in an MMA fight* with better grappling credentials then Anderson! Can you name those guys? Who are supposed to have more credentials?? 

And I mean MMA not grappling Tournaments. I know that he won several tournament's against the World elite, but grappling tournaments aren't MMA fights. 

I do know and believe, that Maia is by far the best MMA BJJ Artist who really transfered the pure BJJ to MMA, but as far as I know, he never subbed a fighter with a BJJ resume like himself *in an MMA fight!*

Or am I really fairly mistaken??


----------



## Halebop

F*** this people who think Maia has a chance to beat ANDERSON SILVA. If you think Maia has a chance or if you buy into the hype only for a moment...you are a ***** idiot. 

Sorry Im arguing this like Dana White and Im arguing it as hard as I shoulda argued Mister Man Randy Cuture v. Brock Lesnar. Ohhhhhh there was alot of trivial arguing on that fight.....sigh....anyway, Maia is going to be smashed into the ground by Silva. LOLOLOLOLOL You are just MMA fackin stupid if you believe otherwise like the jaggoffs that believed Randy could beat Brock Lesnar. 

Maia > Silva = very hopeful fans that can have money taken from them easily. K? mmmmK? Good.


----------



## Halebop

*Lets Hope Maia Recieves Proper Med Attention When Sacrificed to the #!1 P4P*

It's Easter Sunday and anyway its close enough to start praying for Damian Maia. Lord, let his eager heart still beat after Anderson Silva KO's him. Let Maia realize he is a WW not because I want him to be, not because so many people disagree with me...but because of the way A. Silva is going to KO him. 

Lord....you have shown who your fav. MMA fighter is...let him have the grace Nate Marquardt had when he sent Maia flying to his back with a punch. Make it quick Lord and let us all get to a real argument in MMA like Palhares v. Silva or Chonnen v. Silva. 

We have sufferd Leites v. Silva, lord....por favor let us see the only P4P champion kinda earn his paycheck with a better fight than Maia.....


----------



## oldfan

Halebop said:


> F*** this people who think Maia has a chance to beat ANDERSON SILVA. If you think Maia has a chance or if you buy into the hype only for a moment...you are a ***** idiot.
> 
> Sorry Im arguing this like Dana White and Im arguing it as hard as I shoulda argued Mister Man Randy Cuture v. Brock Lesnar. Ohhhhhh there was alot of trivial arguing on that fight.....sigh....anyway, Maia is going to be smashed into the ground by Silva. LOLOLOLOLOL You are just MMA fackin stupid if you believe otherwise like the jaggoffs that believed Randy could beat Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Maia > Silva = very hopeful fans that can have money taken from them easily. K? mmmmK? Good.


Well, you have spoken huh? ... There really is no need to have the fight now is there. Why don't you fill us ******* idiots on the rest of the card then no one will need to buy it. Since I'm pretty sure Dana wouldn't want to put on a fight where one fighter had zero chance that makes him a mma idiot like me. Maybe he could come to work for you. Or maybe you could climb down off your high horse and admit you don't have a clue and that's why your gonna watch just like the rest of us ******* idiots


----------



## Halebop

oldfan said:


> Well, you have spoken huh? ... There really is no need to have the fight now is there. Why don't you fill us ******* idiots on the rest of the card then no one will need to buy it. Since I'm pretty sure Dana wouldn't want to put on a fight where one fighter had zero chance that makes him a mma idiot like me. Maybe he could come to work for you. Or maybe you could climb down off your high horse and admit you don't have a clue and that's why your gonna watch just like the rest of us ******* idiots


No. I'm riding the high horse and love it. You don't have to be an idiot that believes Maia can beat Silva. It's not my fault if you are...please as a fellow MMaforum member, don't put money on Maia beating Silva...but that's the best I can do for you....sorry. I do happen to believe Silva is going to beat the everloving shit out of Maia and I am front loading my shit talk on this one like I wish I had done with Couture v. Lesnar where people talked themselves into believing a tiny man could beat Lesnar. 

Anyway, yeah....I am saying that if you believe Maia can beat Anderson Silva then you are a mark....hey I've been one..Sanchez v. Penn Johnson v. Kos....it happens to all of us so Im just the guy screaming not to bet on Maia, K?


----------



## BrianRClover

Amen...


----------



## Rusko

I hope he is somehow ready to stand up with silva and not jump guard everytime silva comes in punching


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I'm buying into the hype because it's boring not to.  

WAR MAIA!!!


----------



## oldfan

If you watched randy/brock and all you saw was a tiny man getting beat, then there is no hope for you please go back to wwe where you belong. Randy is the only one yet to make brock look human and beatable. Yes he got caught and he can't take 'em like he used to but before that big punch he was taking brock to school. If you think Randy had no chance and you think maia has no chance then I'm afraid there is no chance for you to ever get a clue and appreciate the great unpredictability of this sport. Silva is human, *WHEN* he finally loses a fight I'm sure you'll be one of the first geniuses here to tell us idiots that he was never that good.


you really should stick with hulk hogan and things you can understand


----------



## oldfan

I want to apologize for being rude halebop.

*HAPPY EASTER MY FRIENDS AND FELLOW LOVERS OF THE WORLDS GREATEST SPORT!*


----------



## Toxic

BobbyCooper said:


> Who actually are these grapplers???:confused02: Maia has a lot of submission wins in his MMA fights, but who of these guys was actually on a Black Belt level like Anderson?? I don't remember, that he ever subbed a guy *in an MMA fight* with better grappling credentials then Anderson! Can you name those guys? Who are supposed to have more credentials??
> 
> And I mean MMA not grappling Tournaments. I know that he won several tournament's against the World elite, but grappling tournaments aren't MMA fights.
> 
> I do know and believe, that Maia is by far the best MMA BJJ Artist who really transfered the pure BJJ to MMA, but as far as I know, he never subbed a fighter with a BJJ resume like himself *in an MMA fight!*
> 
> Or am I really fairly mistaken??



Its actually a fairly accurate statment, J-Mac is a black belt but not a high level one. Gustavo Machado is a second degree Gracie black belt but Maia was unable to submit him.


----------



## Halebop

Jeezy creezy its easter sunday and all props to jezus but I have to say lets bless Halebop....lets bless Damone...lets bless people who give Maia a chance...in your name Lord..AMEN


----------



## oldfan

i JUST SPENT THE LAST FEW MINUTES LMAO because I finally realized that a guy who bet on sanchez against BJ is giving the reat of us mma advice. That is priceless.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Toxic said:


> Its actually a fairly accurate statment, J-Mac is a black belt but not a high level one. Gustavo Machado is a second degree Gracie black belt but Maia was unable to submit him.


Yea I guess peoples mindset is, what he can do in an BJJ Tournament is nothing different then in an MMA fight. But I think it's a huge difference! But like I said, I don't think there is anybody else, who transfered the pure grappling better to MMA then Demian Maia. 

Plus Dan Miller was another Black belt he was unable to submit! But he wanted to show off his striking in that fight so I don't count this one. Didn't really saw many attempts from Maia in that fight.


----------



## Spec0688

its a chiwawa getting served up to a rottweiler. It is not a pretty sight.


----------



## oldfan

Nice. is this similar to the prayer you said for BJ before the nightmare was unleashed on him?

y'know, A. silva recently told people that Marquart was the best mw out there and the future of the division. This was just before his last fight. so my question is... if the #1pfp guy in the world can't tell who's going to win How do you do it? Please share.


----------



## KillerShark1985

I have to say, although I would never write off a fighters chances completely before a fight I dont believe Maia is going to be able to take Silva down in this fight and even if he does get a odd few takedown who is to say he will be able to finish Silva on the ground, if Silva does keep this fight standing for the majority of the fight which I think he will do quite easily then this should be an easy win for Anderson.

In fact staying on the feet for the majority of the fight could be irrelevant he only need to keep him on his feet long enough to catch him, hurt him and finish him which is how I see this fight ending.


----------



## oldfan

All sarcasm and irritation with know it alls aside, I believe his best (small) chance is to get his hands on silva in the first minute. even if he can only clinch. If anderson gets the 60 to 90 seconds he usually takes to adjust to his opponents timing .....well, I'm glad you guys are praying for him.


----------



## Diokhan

BobbyCooper said:


> Plus Dan Miller was another Black belt he was unable to submit! But he wanted to show off his striking in that fight so I don't count this one. Didn't really saw many attempts from Maia in that fight.


Obviously Maia thought his striking was better than Miller's and as he didn't have to worry about Miller going for takedown he felt like it was better for him to keep it as a kickboxing match while Miller has to constantly worry about getting taken down. Has nothing to do with Maia not being able to sub him, though.

Either way what I was saying is that I don't get why people think that Maia wont be able to take the fight to the ground. Silva has shown some weakness with his tdd before and Maia took Sonnen (one of the best wrestlers in ufc right now) down easily enough. 

Silva has also been very careful with his striking against people who can drop him standing (Cote) or people with better ground game than his (Leites). Sure he tooled Forrest recently, but Forrest really isn't known as great grappler or striker and I REALLY doubt Silva will be as eager to go after Maia as he was against Forrest as a single mistake by him might cost him the fight just as it might for Maia.

Yes Maia is the underdog, but I'll be shocked if Silva "destroys" Maia in round 1 like many people seem to be predicting.


----------



## Davisty69

If Maia attempts to prove that he can stand with Silva for any serious period of time, Silva will show how his standup is still amateurish. It is going to be rough...


----------



## UFCFAN89




----------



## coldcall420

This could.......could....be intresting if it gets on the gound......def a rough road to haul for Maia.....


----------



## HitOrGetHit

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea I guess peoples mindset is, what he can do in an BJJ Tournament is nothing different then in an MMA fight. But I think it's a huge difference! But like I said, I don't think there is anybody else, who transfered the pure grappling better to MMA then Demian Maia.
> 
> Plus Dan Miller was another Black belt he was unable to submit! But he wanted to show off his striking in that fight so I don't count this one. Didn't really saw many attempts from Maia in that fight.


Maia transfers his BJJ to MMA better than anyone in my opinion. I am completely confident that he could have submitted Miller. Miller just got his black belt. Not taking anything away from him, but Maia is a 5 time world champion who has made a name for himself in MMA by submitting his opponents. I really think he was trying to show off his striking after the Marquardt fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

coldcall420 said:


> This could.......could....be intresting if it gets on the gound......def a rough road to haul for Maia.....


Agreed. Standing up, this fight is a no-brainer. But on the ground, it would have me extremely interested!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

This fight will be extremely intriguing if it makes it to the ground. :thumbsup:


----------



## Damone

I just wish more people would realize that Maia has a shot if this hits the ground.

I do not think he'll win, but damn, the guy has a better shot than Wiltor Belfort.


----------



## LOJ

I'm not convinced that Anderson Silva can beat Demian Maia. I won't be convinced until it is all said and done either. If Maia doesn't go for it all, and doesn't follow the game plan; he will end up like Griffin. However I see him going for broke and pulling off the W.

Silva's not invincible, he will be broken; it's just a matter of time.

If I didn't believe Maia could win this fight, I wouldn't have bet $100.00 on him, and I wouldn't have bet 700,000 credits here on him.

Going for broke, Maia pulls off the unthinkable. 
- _decision or via submission._

Remember this? 































If these things can happen, why can't Maia get the take downs he wants and sub Silva or get an unanimous decision win?


----------



## LOJ

Spec0688 said:


> its a chiwawa getting served up to a rottweiler. It is not a pretty sight.


If the Chiwawa is smart enough, he will win.


----------



## Rygu

I wouldn't totally write Maia off just yet. Don't forget he was able to take Sonnen down and that's not very easy to do. 

If Maia can't get the fight to the ground it's obviously a lopsided fight, but i believe he will at least once and once is all he would need especially if it's in the first round.


----------



## Uchaaa

Maia could win when it goes to the ground but that wont happen because he cant take silva down. He is like a pistol with no bullets.


----------



## oldfan

I have meditated and prayed to the fight gods 420 times and they have answered my prayer and revealed the future to me so listen up.
Maia will rush fearlessly to close the distance as soon as the fight starts. Silva welcomes this and pulls him into a tai clinch and starts firing knees. Maia catches a knee and sweeps/trips Silva to the ground with a move he has developed just for the spider. Maia cannot hold silva down he's too fresh and too good. In the scramble to the feet Maia catches him in a guillotine. Silva stands up straight in an attempt to power out but maia grapevines him and holds on. becoming desperate Siva throws himself backward in an attempt to put maia on his face. He breaks the hold, but Silva is light headed and Maia has landed in mount.Maia postures up, His first punch KO's Silva but he continues to bounce his head off the floor as a stunned ref looks on in disbelief. Finally someone gets the cage open and stops the action. steve mazzagatti is banned from the ufc.


----------



## Halebop

Wow without a bottle of Jim Beam I really regret starting this thread coz it goes against everything I like about MMA which is that in every fight, both opponents have a chance. Evidently I imbibed a lot of akihaul last night and let the world know exactly how I felt....lol. That was my douchebag night...everyone gets 3 a year, right?


----------



## Don$ukh

I think Maia will take Silva down via hip toss not your normal conventional method like a double leg etc. I then think he will lock an armbar relatively quickly.

There you guys go, Yes I just said that!!
For some reason I fully beleive that is going to happen. 
5 time world JJ champ.


----------



## oldfan

Halebop said:


> Wow without a bottle of Jim Beam I really regret starting this thread coz it goes against everything I like about MMA which is that in every fight, both opponents have a chance. Evidently I imbibed a lot of akihaul last night and let the world know exactly how I felt....lol. That was my douchebag night...everyone gets 3 a year, right?


Hah! I tried to rep you for this but it's too soon from all the bad rep I gave you. ....go get a bottle and let's fight!:thumb02:


----------



## Hiro

It's funny how people give Vitor Belfort a real chance but not Maia, considering Maia is actually better than Anderson at one aspect of the game. Belfort would get overwhlmed, I am certain of that, but Maia can go for desperate takedowns like Lutter and try to take Anderson away from his biggest strength.

If Maia does manage to get Anderson down everyone is gonna shit bricks, particularly Dana White.


----------



## No_Mercy

Silva looks a lot more ripped than usual based on his training pics. 

http://www.sherdog.com/pictures/event/Pictures-Silva-Trains-for-Maia-23640


----------



## jcal

Don$ukh said:


> I think Maia will take Silva down via hip toss not your normal conventional method like a double leg etc. I then think he will lock an armbar relatively quickly.
> 
> There you guys go, Yes I just said that!!
> For some reason I fully beleive that is going to happen.
> 5 time world JJ champ.


I would have believed that Maia would have a better chance with Silva IF i didnt see him go to a decision with Miller. IMO Silvas Jitz is light years ahead of Millers.


----------



## vilify

May god bless Maia's soul


----------



## towwffc

I seriously hope this doesn't turn out like Leites vs Silva did. I'm just curious how will Maia react if he realizes that he can't get Silva down? Will he just fall to the floor constantly like Thales did. If he does I don't see Anderson hopping in his gaurd, which could mean an unfortunate repeat. Maia HAS to be aggressive, smart, and creative to get this fight to the ground as quick as possible. Silva knows he will try to do this, so he has to be clever and aggressive like he was againt Chael.


----------



## coldcall420

HitOrGetHit said:


> Agreed. Standing up, this fight is a no-brainer. But on the ground, it would have me extremely interested!


 
Def worth paying for the worst would be if Anderson just walked out and like dropped Maia.....that would def


----------



## BobbyCooper

Why is he practising striking?? :confused03:

shouldn't he be rolling around the floor?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

BobbyCooper said:


> Why is he practising striking?? :confused03:
> 
> shouldn't he be rolling around the floor?


Well he is going to need some defense so he doesn't get caught when he comes in. He has probably been rolling a lot. He knows he has to submit Silva.


----------



## Don$ukh

jcal said:


> I would have believed that Maia would have a better chance with Silva IF i didnt see him go to a decision with Miller. IMO Silvas Jitz is light years ahead of Millers.


I understand where your coming from but Maia wanted to atone for the Marquardt loss when most people beleived he had no striking game. Thats why he stood with Miller and proved he can stand even though his striking is mediocre.
He probably spent 90% of his training camp on striking for that fight.

I really do beleive that Maia would always beat Silva 19 out of 20 times in any submission grappling match. That is why I give Maia a very decent chance of capturing the belt.


----------



## Diokhan

Im an atheist so I don't relly do this praying thing... However lets hope that Silva taps on time before Maia snaps his arm, we don't want him to have another surgery so soon.


----------



## NotDylan

Diokhan said:


> Im an atheist so I don't relly do this praying thing... However lets hope that Silva taps on time before Maia snaps his arm, we don't want him to have another surgery so soon.


That would take an act of God :thumb02:

Seriously though, I'd love to see an upset.


----------



## mvan3000

he may be able to submit anderson its very unlikely but it is not impossible


----------



## Biowza

*Can anyone else see this being Leites/Silva 2?*

Similar sort of situation going on. Anderson is not going to want ANY of Maia's ground game, nor will Maia want any of the stand-up. This could just cancel out with 5 rounds of tentative stand-up sort of in the same way that the Leites fight went. 

Leites and Maia sort of similar fighters as well. Great BJJ, pretty abysmal stand-up. With all the calls for blood, I'm just making sure people don't forget the last time we had a fight like this. Don't get me wrong, I want a bloodbath but...lest we forget.


----------



## T.Bone

Nah, Maia's far more aggresive than Leites and isn't afraid to engage. 

All Leites would do is pull gaurd whereas Maia get's inside his opponents range (and takes risks) then tries everything in his power to sweep or drag his opponents down. 

I think Leites was just too afraid to engage Silva which is sad really because even if you're a ground fighter you've gotta be able to move into range to try and get the opposition to the ground. It's all about risk and I just don't think Leites was willing to take any.


----------



## Uchaaa

I have a feeling it will be similar to marquardt - maia.


----------



## rabakill

Uchaaa said:


> I have a feeling it will be similar to marquardt - maia.


sonnen>marquardt>maia = title shot for maia = awsome!


----------



## Indestructibl3

T.Bone said:


> Nah, Maia's far more aggresive than Leites and isn't afraid to engage.


This ^^. I have to admit that after the Marquardt fight, i thought Maia would be a little gunshy on his feet - but he proved otherwise against Dan Miller. He believes in his standup (obviously knows its not his strongest point) and won't be afraid to stand, although he'll definitely be looking for the TD.

It won't be a Leites/Silva repeat.


----------



## mvan3000

no maia has a very different style than leites


----------



## limba

rabakill said:


> sonnen>marquardt>maia = title shot for maia = awsome!


You forgeot something: Maia>Sonnen! That is awesome !



Biowza said:


> *Don't get me wrong, I want a bloodbath* but...lest we forget.


Personaly, I want a good fight. Bloodbath...sounds more like UFC 1 to UFC 15 ..something like that.
And i am rooting for Maia. I know all Silva needs is a tenth of a second and it's all over. But all Maia needs is pretty much the same. To get close and try to sweep, and take the fight to the ground. Silva's ground game is very underestimated, but compared to Maia's...Maia is way better.
All i want is for the fight to get to the ground.


----------



## Rusko

Biowza said:


> Similar sort of situation going on. Anderson is not going to want ANY of Maia's ground game, nor will Maia want any of the stand-up. This could just cancel out with 5 rounds of tentative stand-up sort of in the same way that the Leites fight went.
> 
> Leites and Maia sort of similar fighters as well. Great BJJ, pretty abysmal stand-up. With all the calls for blood, I'm just making sure people don't forget the last time we had a fight like this. Don't get me wrong, I want a bloodbath but...lest we forget.


That's what I am afraid of. I hope Maia steps up.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I think Maia will be too scared of Wandy to not engage with Anderson.


----------



## BobbyCooper

HitOrGetHit said:


> Well he is going to need some defense so he doesn't get caught when he comes in. He has probably been rolling a lot. He knows he has to submit Silva.


I meant Anderson! 

Silva was on the pics Boxing.. why is he doing that?? I wouldn't even spend 1 single minute training my striking. For what?? You already are light years ahead of him there, so why training it? 

I would spend every minute training TDD and submission defense from every ankle.


----------



## limba

I'm rooting for Maia in this one. And i am taking a bet on him subbing Anderson.
Might would consider this blasphemy, but hey, somebody has to root for Maia.
This fight is easy to anticipate.
maia said it himself: he wants to go the ground. He is not stupid (like Forrest was) to keep the fight standing and strike with the best striker. Maia said in an interview: "they call him the spider...he has many legs, i hope i can take one home with me". That said it all. He is reallistic about his chances, and i like that about him. He won't do the same mistake like he did with Marquardt (hopefully).
As for Silva, he said it: he wants to dictate where the fight is going..and i am pretty sure that means keeping it on the feet.


----------



## Joabbuac

Maia will get knocked clean out, i like Maia but he is too agressive for a guy with such bad stand up....Silva will greet him with a knee to the face then GnP him.


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/55364-ufc-101-penn-vs-florian-9.html#post938173

My last prediction here lol

B.J. Penn vs. Kenny Florian

I think Penn will dominate standing up first and then get a sub when Florian gets desperate at around 2-3 rounds.

Anderson Silva vs. Forrest Griffin

Silva will pick Griffin apart every time Griffin goes for something Silva will get a strike in. I truly think griffin is the kind of guy Silva will look amazing against.


----------



## MooJuice

if silva wants to gain some serious fans he should pull guard when the fight starts. if he did that and won, even by decision, he'd make a lifelong fan out of me and many others.


otherwise all i can see is another silva vs leites


----------



## Diokhan

MooJuice said:


> if silva wants to gain some serious fans he should pull guard when the fight starts. if he did that and won, even by decision, he'd make a lifelong fan out of me and many others.
> 
> 
> otherwise all i can see is another silva vs leites


Silva pulling guard vs. Maia would be hilarious. Its equal to Maia going for that "hands behind back KO" -move by RJJ vs. Silva. VERY likely to fail, but the comedy value of both moves would be HUGE!.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

I see Maia getting a few takedowns, but I see Silva either, 1. Nullifying the groundgame and getting back up. Or, 2. Holding Maia down until the ref stands them up. I think Silva has underrated groundgame, but not good enough to submit Maia. And though Maia has great ground, I don't think he's good enough to get the sub unless Silva makes a mistake. I see him playing strategy to keep it standing, and then knock Maia out or TKO him. Though Maia does have a puncher's chance in the standup.


----------



## osmium

BobbyCooper said:


> I meant Anderson!
> 
> Silva was on the pics Boxing.. why is he doing that?? I wouldn't even spend 1 single minute training my striking. For what?? You already are light years ahead of him there, so why training it?
> 
> I would spend every minute training TDD and submission defense from every ankle.


I think his training regiment has served him well thus far. He needs to train striking to stay at his current level and get even better you can't just stop training one discipline for months and not expect to fall off some. I'm sure he is spending a lot of time grappling as well.


----------



## jcal

Don$ukh said:


> I understand where your coming from but Maia wanted to atone for the Marquardt loss when most people beleived he had no striking game. Thats why he stood with Miller and proved he can stand even though his striking is mediocre.
> He probably spent 90% of his training camp on striking for that fight.
> 
> *I really do beleive that Maia would always beat Silva 19 out of 20 times in any submission grappling match.* That is why I give Maia a very decent chance of capturing the belt.


I dont doubt that at all. I know Maia has better jitz than Silva of course, but to be honest I really dont know how good Silvas jitz is! It looked great against Lutter and subbing Hendo aint an easy task either. Im rootin for Silva (cause im a huge fan) but i like Maia too, just not as much so im a little biased.


----------



## drey2k

Spider via murder.


----------



## TViddy

Mark my words. Maia via flying arm bar! :wink03:


----------



## ScouseMMAfan

If Maia get the fight to the ground there is a danger but andy is no slouch on the ground and i wouldnt be overly nervouse if maia is in andys guard as a body triangle should lock his arse up although if maia lands in side control ill shit my pants. With that said andy is gunna catch maia while maia will be coming through to clinching range.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Once again I find myself favoring the underdog. Maia via some sort of arm/leg bar/lock/hold. WAR MAIA!!!


----------



## TLC

Anderson has a really good guard for MMA, but he's not impervious to takedowns or submissions. Let's not act like Maia doesn't have a shot in hell. All he needs is a good trip or a good double and he's got Anderson where he wants him. Anderosn has been taken down by Leites, Henderson, Lutter and Marquardt, so I think Maia will get him on the ground. But it's not necessarily easy to submit someone just like that, so I think Anderson has the overall edge, as he CAN knock Maia out just like that, and has shown the abiltiy to KO even the top guys in the sport.


----------



## 154rambo

TLC said:


> Anderson has a really good guard for MMA, but he's not impervious to takedowns or submissions. Let's not act like Maia doesn't have a shot in hell. All he needs is a good trip or a good double and he's got Anderson where he wants him. Anderosn has been taken down by Leites, Henderson, Lutter and Marquardt, so I think Maia will get him on the ground. But it's not necessarily easy to submit someone just like that, so I think Anderson has the overall edge, as he CAN knock Maia out just like that, and has shown the abiltiy to KO even the top guys in the sport.


Totally Agree. I don't know if people realize, but A. Silva actually has GREAT jujitsu. He's rolled on the ground with people with strong in jujitsu before. Not to say Maia doesn't have a chance in hell because I really don't know much about him, but i doubt he'll win...


----------



## Toxic

Don$ukh said:


> I understand where your coming from but Maia wanted to atone for the Marquardt loss when most people beleived he had no striking game. Thats why he stood with Miller and proved he can stand even though his striking is mediocre.
> He probably spent 90% of his training camp on striking for that fight.
> 
> I really do beleive that *Maia would always beat Silva 19 out of 20 times in any submission grappling match*. That is why I give Maia a very decent chance of capturing the belt.


Are you crazy? You realize by saying that your saying that Anderson would win 1/20. Do you realize the credentials of a guy like Maia while Anderson has absolutely none. Maia wins 999/1000 grappling matches.


----------



## drey2k

You're nuts... A. Silva is not slouch.

I doubt Maia can submit him, he couldn't do it against the shlub he beat in his last fight...

A. Silva will absolutely demolish him, it won't be pretty.


----------



## LOJ

Maia is going to shock the world, and I'm gonna love every minute of it.


----------



## Maaz

What a waste of an anderson silva fight.


----------



## Toxic

drey2k said:


> You're nuts... A. Silva is not slouch.
> 
> I doubt Maia can submit him, he couldn't do it against the shlub he beat in his last fight...
> 
> A. Silva will absolutely demolish him, it won't be pretty.


In a pure grappling match which is what the person I quoted was suggesting it isn't even competitive. Maia is one of the best pure BJJ practitioner's in the world, there are lot of elite level grapplers who are miles ahead of anything Anderson Silva has to offer. Anderson Silva is not even an elite level grappler by mma standards and the standards of grapplers that Maia faces in submission grappling competitions are far superior.Before Travis Lutter ran out of gas he was owning Anderson Silva on the ground and Lutter is not even in the same stratosphere as Maia in terms of grappling. Will Maia win the fight? No, not likely as I don't think his striking is good enough to let him survive an get a takedown but make no mistake if he somehow manages to get the takedown he will have a substantial advantage.


----------



## JoshKnows46

Maaz said:


> What a waste of an anderson silva fight.


this^^ 

1st round KO


----------



## mxmxrxmx

Does anyone remember the Travis Lutter fight? That slob took Silva down and mounted him pretty easily. He was an out of shape, sloppy mess, so he couldn't do anything with it - but if Maia takes him down and gets mount just as easily, it really could be trouble for Silva. I think Maia's bjj is just at a different level.


----------



## BrutalKO

...It's very doubtful that Anderson will lose this fight. One (so called) hole Silva has is takedown defense. It's hard to even call it a hole. The scary thing is...Anderson is not out of his comfort zone on his back. Even though Maia probably has the tightest JJ in the UFC, Silva's is top notch. If Maia even gets a takedown, I highly doubt he'll submit Anderson. 
...Silva would have to make a serious error to get caught. Silva has those long legs and if he's on his back, you know he will look for the body triangle. The chances of Anderson clipping Maia and finishing him are so much greater than Maia getting the submission. 1st rd. Anderson will do his usual feelout process. If it goes to the 2nd, that's when Silva will go in for the kill. If Nate Marquardt can KO Maia, then it would be an easier task for the spider...


----------



## Toxic

I don't buy the if Marquardt can do it Anderson can. Its all fine and dandy to say it but the truth is that Anderson has historically failed to really show aggression with the BJJ guys. Expect a bit of a stalemate fight with Anderoson not wanting to over commit and risk being taken down. Maia will be under aggressive for fear of being knocked out. The difference maker will be Silva has a substantial size and reach advantage that he will be able to use to create and maintain distance.


----------



## 420atalon

I just hope we get to see some more knee punches and awesome moves like that. Poor Maia is going to be humiliated.


----------



## IronMan

I've said for a long time that I think Demian Maia has the best chance of beating Anderson out of all of the guys in the middleweight division. I still think that.

In order to beat Anderson, a fighter is going to have to do two things: (1) get the fight to the ground and (2) finish it.

The best way to fight Anderson is to put him on the mat. Nobody wants to stand with him because he's so tough to hit and so devastating. Standing with Anderson, especially for five rounds, is not a reasonable approach for anyone in the middleweight division.

That said, I don't think taking Anderson down and working from the top with lay-and-pray is a reasonable gameplan either. It's not that it's impossible, but it's really hard to take down a striker that good off of his back foot five times (at least) and keep him there. He's a good BJJ blackbelt and can work his own attack off of his back, but it's a helluva lot harder when all he needs to do is just force the scramble and escape.

The best option is to try and get him down and submit him quickly. It seems much more reasonable to submit him than to try and pound him out, given that ground for ground-and-pound gives a him a lot of opportunities to create that scramble.

Demian Maia seems like the best candidate for doing that, though (maybe) Ronaldo Jacare has the more adaptable BJJ game when it comes to no-gi and MMA. Of the guys in the UFC middleweight division, Maia is by far the best at finishing fights on the ground, and that gives him the best shot at Silva.

That said, I'm picking Anderson. After Maia got KO'd by Marquardt, especially the way that he did, it's hard to see him effectively closing the distance on Anderson without just getting destroyed.


----------



## BrutalKO

IronMan said:


> I've said for a long time that I think Demian Maia has the best chance of beating Anderson out of all of the guys in the middleweight division. I still think that.
> 
> In order to beat Anderson, a fighter is going to have to do two things: (1) get the fight to the ground and (2) finish it.
> 
> The best way to fight Anderson is to put him on the mat. Nobody wants to stand with him because he's so tough to hit and so devastating. Standing with Anderson, especially for five rounds, is not a reasonable approach for anyone in the middleweight division.
> 
> That said, I don't think taking Anderson down and working from the top with lay-and-pray is a reasonable gameplan either. It's not that it's impossible, but it's really hard to take down a striker that good off of his back foot five times (at least) and keep him there. He's a good BJJ blackbelt and can work his own attack off of his back, but it's a helluva lot harder when all he needs to do is just force the scramble and escape.
> 
> The best option is to try and get him down and submit him quickly. It seems much more reasonable to submit him than to try and pound him out, given that ground for ground-and-pound gives a him a lot of opportunities to create that scramble.
> 
> Demian Maia seems like the best candidate for doing that, though (maybe) Ronaldo Jacare has the more adaptable BJJ game when it comes to no-gi and MMA. Of the guys in the UFC middleweight division, Maia is by far the best at finishing fights on the ground, and that gives him the best shot at Silva.
> 
> That said, I'm picking Anderson. After Maia got KO'd by Marquardt, especially the way that he did, it's hard to see him effectively closing the distance on Anderson without just getting destroyed.


*..."In order to beat Anderson you have to get the fight to ground and finish it". *That's been proven to be much easier said than done. Silva has been on his back in a lot of his fights and still was not finished. If Anderson's JJ was crappy, then for sure Maia could win. As Mike Goldberg puts it "Silva is known for his striking but equally as impressive is his groundgame"...


----------



## Don$ukh

Toxic said:


> Are you crazy? You realize by saying that your saying that Anderson would win 1/20. Do you realize the credentials of a guy like Maia while Anderson has absolutely none. Maia wins 999/1000 grappling matches.


I was speaking more so figuratively about Maia winning 19 out 20 times in pure submission grappling. 

People have to realise Maia has way better BJJ then Leites and is way more mentally astute. Im trying to say he would totally out grapple Leites on the ground so lets not judge Maia by looking at Leites vs Silva.

The only doubt I have is looking at the first Jacare vs Miller fight in the way Miller managed to escape all them submissions. Perhaps Jacare didnt take him seriously but if Maia gets one of them submissions, its likely he will finish. I would say Maia is slightly better in MMA BJJ compared to Jacare, not that I am an expert or anything.


----------



## oldfan

420atalon said:


> I just hope we get to see some more knee punches and awesome moves like that. Poor Maia is going to be humiliated.


Especially if Silva beats him by punches to the knee:wink01:


----------



## BlacklistShaun

Man, lot of doubters of Maia on here. Not to mention a lot of guys giving Silva a ton more credit than what he has shown on the ground.

IMO grappling there is no comparison because even though Silva may be a black belt in BJJ he's nowhere near the caliber of someone like Damian Maia (a multiple time world champion). Then again the same goes the other way; although Maia can strike he's nowhere near the level of Silva.


----------



## alizio

world champion of BJJ just doesnt get the job done without standup.

bj is a world champion too, where would he be without his boxing??

he would be maia or Gonzaga (who has decent standup, but not that good). a guy who will never be champ.

Maia is James Toney but reversed and not an old ass man.

if James Toney joined MMA in his prime he would win a few fights but never be champion cuz ppl would take him down. kinda like Maia, he can win a few fights til he meets guys he cant take down, then he is hopeless.

and yes, ive watched every fight of his in the UFC. his standup is one of the worst in the divison.


----------



## Wasp

Wow, really surprised with all of the Maia support in here. Remember Marquardt? Remember how the Spider made Forrest Griffin, whose striking is far superior technically to Maia, look like a complete joke?

The gap between Silva's striking and Maia's striking is *much, much, MUCH* greater than the gap between Maia's BJJ and Silva's BJJ. And guess what? The fight starts on your feet, not on the ground.

Maia's face will look like a cranberry pancake after this fight is done, and believe me it'll be done VERY quickly.


----------



## Fieos

I think Sonnen has the best chance of beating Silva.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Fieos said:


> I think Sonnen has the best chance of beating Silva.


me too :thumbsup:

and Maia is number two!


----------



## IronMan

BrutalKO said:


> *..."In order to beat Anderson you have to get the fight to ground and finish it". *That's been proven to be much easier said than done. Silva has been on his back in a lot of his fights and still was not finished. If Anderson's JJ was crappy, then for sure Maia could win. As Mike Goldberg puts it "Silva is known for his striking but equally as impressive is his groundgame"...


I'm not saying it's easy. In fact, I pretty much said that I expect Anderson to destroy Maia.

If you really believe that his groundgame is as impressive as his striking, well, you're just wrong. It's not.

Anderson's standup is some of the best the sport of MMA has ever seen.

His groundgame is very good. It may be fair to say its underrated. But it is not at all among the best we've seen in the sport of MMA.

He's been submitted twice in his MMA career. And even if you're one of the people who thinks the Chonan loss was a fluke, the Takase loss was not. Anderson is a serious and devastating thai style striker. His jiu-jitsu is not top ten, or even top twenty, in his weightclass.


----------



## NATAS

> I'm not saying it's easy. In fact, I pretty much said that I expect Anderson to destroy Maia.
> 
> If you really believe that his groundgame is as impressive as his striking, well, you're just wrong. It's not.
> 
> Anderson's standup is some of the best the sport of MMA has ever seen.
> 
> His groundgame is very good. It may be fair to say its underrated. But it is not at all among the best we've seen in the sport of MMA.
> 
> He's been submitted twice in his MMA career. And even if you're one of the people who thinks the Chonan loss was a fluke, the Takase loss was not. Anderson is a serious and devastating thai style striker. His jiu-jitsu is not top ten, or even top twenty, in his weightclass.


Tell that to Travis Lutter. I agree he isnt top in his weight class, but not even top 20? How would such a great striker even have the chance to showcase his ground skill.


----------



## Ninjadude

*Silva wins*

Silva will win it. Maia doesnt have a chance...

Silva is good on the ground also, he submited Dan Anderson. Silva's ground is good enough that he can defend very well against Maia, and yes, even submit him... Silva just has that killer instinct.

Some day Anderson Silva will loose. But that time is far away.


----------



## Fieos

Anderson is the top striker in MMA. His ground game was more than Henderson, Marquardt, and Lutter could handle. Those three are highly accomplished in different areas of grappling and Anderson finished all three of them.

He may not have the accomplishments that others have in BJJ, but MMA isn't BJJ. In MMA Silva is a beast wherever the game goes.


----------



## swpthleg

Last year, half this forum wanted to have Maia's babies.

I imagine he's been training standup to prepare for A. Silva. Like, lots and lots.


----------



## Inkdot

swpthleg said:


> Last year, half this forum wanted to have Maia's babies.
> 
> I imagine he's been training standup to prepare for A. Silva. Like, lots and lots.


Gief baby!! :eek03:


----------



## underover

Spec0688 said:


> its a chiwawa getting served up to a rottweiler. It is not a pretty sight.


Maia is never going to try a flying knee as the bell sounds, as he did against Nate "The Great". This fight will start with both fighters being very cagey in there tactics.
The Spider's lost most of his fights by submission so will definately be wary of Maia's A1 BJJ.
I foresee a fight that goes into the championship rounds.
Silva wins by TKO in the 4th. But id love to see "The Spider" with a spectacular KO in thre first?


----------



## IronMan

NATAS said:


> Tell that to Travis Lutter. I agree he isnt top in his weight class, but not even top 20? How would such a great striker even have the chance to showcase his ground skill.


You want me to walk through the list of grapplers who are clearly better than Anderson in that weightclass.

If I put Anderson under 88kg, he's in a weightclass with Braulio Estima, Ronaldo Jacare, Andre Galvao and Rafael Lovato Jr. He's not even in the same tier as those guys.

If I'm really generous and put Anderson in the same tier as Bruno Bastos and Tarsis Humphreys, it's still hard to place him near the top of that group.

The world of grappling is very, very competitive now, and the two no-gi weightclasses Anderson can be discussed in (88kg and -99kg) are way too competitive for him to be a serious world class contender.

Realistically, Maia is only one of many guys who's in that top tier with Estima and Jacare (the two winners who proceeded him at ADCC) and that's what makes him competitive.

Obviously MMA and pure grappling are different. But being a top tier pure grappler does give you an advantage in MMA. And it gives him an advantage that none of Anderson's previous opponents have had. That's what makes this fight interesting, despite Anderson being a deservedly massive favorite.


----------



## TLC

swpthleg said:


> Last year, half this forum wanted to have Maia's babies.
> 
> I imagine he's been training standup to prepare for A. Silva. Like, lots and lots.


He could train standup from now until the rest of his life and at no point would he manage to win one round striking against Anderson.

At best, he could hope to turtle up and survive a la Thales Leites.


----------



## Uchaaa

TLC said:


> He could train standup from now until the rest of his life and at no point would he manage to win one round striking against Anderson.
> 
> At best, he could hope to turtle up and survive a la Thales Leites.


Thats true. He should train much wrestling go get a greater chance to get it to the ground.


----------



## coldcall420

TLC said:


> He could train standup from now until the rest of his life and at no point would he manage to win one round striking against Anderson.
> 
> At best, he could hope to turtle up and survive a la Thales Leites.


 
Retarded.....what do you mean???? His striking has improved and I'm not about to say its on Anderson's level but to act like Maia isn't a legit threat to Anderson, especially if it goes to the ground is dumb......period:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic

NATAS said:


> Tell that to Travis Lutter. I agree he isnt top in his weight class, but not even top 20? How would such a great striker even have the chance to showcase his ground skill.


Am I the only one who thinks if Travis Lutter even knew how to spell cardio he would have probably won that fight? Lutter had Anderson in trouble in the first round but in Travis Lutter fashion all he had was one round.


----------



## coldcall420

Toxic said:


> Am I the only one who thinks if Travis Lutter even knew how to spell cardio he would have probably won that fight? Lutter had Anderson in trouble in the first round but in Travis Lutter fashion all he had was one round.


 
I think I have started threads on this very issue....he had issues with his girl while on the show...then the shitty weight cut just made it a bad fight for him, he was in some dominant positions but at the same time he hung in Anderson's triangle for like 2 mins.....he ended up tapping after multiple strikes to the head....

I agree with you basically....


----------



## Diokhan

Toxic said:


> Am I the only one who thinks if Travis Lutter even knew how to spell cardio he would have probably won that fight? Lutter had Anderson in trouble in the first round but in Travis Lutter fashion all he had was one round.


Oh yeah even though I like making fun of Lutter alot there is no denying that he has some sick skills too. He nearly finished both Silva and Franklin in a row and if someone had taught him how to cut weight properly and how to have enough fuel for atleast 2 full rounds he just might have the MW belt on his shoulder still instead of having to fight some C level nobodies in some crappy organizations.

Another hilarious fact; TUF 10 cast member Justin Wren used to train with Lutter in Travis Lutter's Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu Academy. Wren has pretty solid ground game (good wrestling base + some jitsu thanks to Lutter),, but just like Travis his crappy gas tank pretty much cost him the fight against Nelson on TUF. xD


----------



## oldfan

I can't believe this thread is still going.
halebop you should be proud (and drink more)


----------



## jongurley

:thumb02:Silva by overhand right decapitation


----------



## MooJuice

maia should be training 30% cardio 70% flying subs


----------



## the ultimate

Silva to knock him out. Hopefully Maia is more active than Thales Leites and tries to hit him and go for some submissions. However, I can't see Maia being able to take Anderson's best shots.


----------



## Bonnar426

I can honestly say this fight doesn't excite me at all! Maia couldn't even go 1 minute with Nate Marquardt what chance does he have against Anderson Silva?


----------



## BobbyCooper

Maia in my mind, has the second best chance from all the MW's in the world right now!


----------



## The Legacy

I like this fight, I like it a lot.

I don't think this will be anything like that Thales Leites fight. Maia is more aggressive and he can close the distance and wrestle you to the floor much more effectively than Leites can. Not to mention Maia is a notch above everybody else in BJJ in regards to MMA.

Saying that, I still see the Spider winning. I don't think this will be a blowout like when Marquardt destroyed Maia in seconds with a huge punch. However I think that Silva will manage to sprawl on Maia's first few takedown attempts before rocking him on the way back up. Then he'll go in for the kill. Who knows, we may even get to see Silva's dreaded Muay Thai clinch again.


----------



## Halebop

oldfan said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going.
> halebop you should be proud (and drink more)


Dude I tried to green rep you too but my computer keeps freezing when I try! Same to you to Swpthleg and Machidaisgod!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I expect Silva to come out aggressively and threatening with leg kicks, but he wont over-commit to anything in the early rounds. His strategy obviosly is to sprawl and brawl although it's really not brawling but picking Maia apart. He has to make Maia pay for every takedown attempt or he will just keep coming and eventually it's gonna end up on the floor. I reckon he will try to use his thai clinch every time Maia is trying to create some distance after a stuffed takedown. If Maia doesn't know how to defend it, then good night Irene!

On the other hand that thai clinch could be Anderson's downfall. If Maia has trained for it, he's going to be able to close the distance FAST and take Silva down when in the clinch. Maia is training with Wandy so I bet he will be crazy enough to take a knee just to catch Silva off balance and get the takedown. It will be interesting to see if Silva is good enough off his back to get back up again. Personally I don't see it happen. If Maia gets on top of Silva, he stays there until the round is over or Silva is tapping. Nobody so far has survived being on the ground with Maia.

Since I'd really like to see a title change in the MW division to make things more exciting, I'm hoping Maia pulls off another submission of the night. It's probably just a hopeful thought, but judging from his fights with Lister and Lindland Anderson will be in trouble in this one. In reality Maia's chances are probably slim, but I like those chances...


----------



## coldcall420

http://www.mmaforum.com/middleweight-division/67337-travis-lutter-game-opponent-what.html


:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

BobbyCooper said:


> Maia in my mind, has the second best chance from all the MW's in the world right now!


I dunno, Maia managed to get Chael to the ground and defeat him so I think he may have a better shot. If you are referring to Sonnen when you say that Maia has the second best chance.


----------



## BobbyCooper

HitOrGetHit said:


> I dunno, Maia managed to get Chael to the ground and defeat him so I think he may have a better shot. If you are referring to Sonnen when you say that Maia has the second best chance.


you are spot-on like always Hit 

I just think, that really Sonnen is absolutely the worst matchup for Anderson. 
And Maia was actually the worst possible matchup for Chael Sonnen. 

I really don't know how a second fight between Maia and Sonnen would turn out, but I believe he would beat him again via submisson. 

The thing why I put Sonnen ahead of Maia, is that Anderson is in my mind a really legit BJJ Black belt. And to submit a Black Belt like Anderson, even though your name is Demian Maia.. very unlikely still!
But Chael comes in with this huge strenght Anderson, always showed trouble with. So I believe that Sonnen has the best shot, even though he lost to Demain. Just a different Matchup for a different fight.

And Chael finally stopped with the BJJ is gay nonsense.. so this guy has a chance and the will to take it to Anderson :thumbsup:


----------



## LOJ

The only round I can remember Silva losing was to Henderson's superior wrestling. Maia's got to get Silva down, and make him work. Which will result in Silva getting tired and Maia's chances going up by the second.


----------



## No_Mercy

One thing I wanted to point out is that Chael is a wrestler and the fact is Maia did him take him down however if the fight progressed Maia would negate any of Chael's hope for a take down. So Chael would try to keep the fight standing up. Frankly he's (Chael) just not that great of a fighter. 

This is very reminiscent of the old school UFC days. Striker vs grappler. 

I like how someone mentioned that Maia "might be crazy enough to eat a knee in the clinch to get a takedown." Hahah...it's probably true or it can be lights out before he even knows what happens.


----------



## streetpunk08

Gotta go with Silva here, Maia isn't ready yet and was rushed into this fight. I think Maia has a better chance then Sonnen. I really don't get this Sonnen hype, the guy has wrestling that's it, his striking is bleh and his sub defence is horrible, you need more than "just wrestling" to beat someone the calibur of Anderson, at least Vitor and Dan had puncher's chances. Henderson may try and strike with people but at least his power keeps Anderson somewhat honest, where as soon as Sonnen makes a move Silva knows it's a shot and will backpeddle away long before Sonnen can even grab for a leg, Silva is far superior to Nate and understands distance much better than Nate. If Sonnen got out of the first round I'd be absolutely blown away. Chael's only chance is to hold Silva down for 5 rounds without getting caught by the best striker in the history of the sport, that ain't happening.


----------



## Halebop

IronMan said:


> I've said for a long time that I think Demian Maia has the best chance of beating Anderson out of all of the guys in the middleweight division. I still think that.
> 
> In order to beat Anderson, a fighter is going to have to do two things: (1) get the fight to the ground and (2) finish it.
> 
> The best way to fight Anderson is to put him on the mat. Nobody wants to stand with him because he's so tough to hit and so devastating. Standing with Anderson, especially for five rounds, is not a reasonable approach for anyone in the middleweight division.
> 
> That said, I don't think taking Anderson down and working from the top with lay-and-pray is a reasonable gameplan either. It's not that it's impossible, but it's really hard to take down a striker that good off of his back foot five times (at least) and keep him there. He's a good BJJ blackbelt and can work his own attack off of his back, but it's a helluva lot harder when all he needs to do is just force the scramble and escape.
> 
> The best option is to try and get him down and submit him quickly. It seems much more reasonable to submit him than to try and pound him out, given that ground for ground-and-pound gives a him a lot of opportunities to create that scramble.
> 
> Demian Maia seems like the best candidate for doing that, though (maybe) Ronaldo Jacare has the more adaptable BJJ game when it comes to no-gi and MMA. Of the guys in the UFC middleweight division, Maia is by far the best at finishing fights on the ground, and that gives him the best shot at Silva.
> 
> That said, I'm picking Anderson. After Maia got KO'd by Marquardt, especially the way that he did, it's hard to see him effectively closing the distance on Anderson without just getting destroyed.


This perfectly articulates my feelings on Silva v. Maia and enjoyed the clarity. Building off of your post I have to ask given your conclusion (I agree) that Maia won't effectively close the distance to do the deed, why doesn't Palhares deserve your consideration as the #1 threat to Silva? (Im off topic here so if you've already posted on this subject just direct me to the thread.)


----------



## BobbyCooper

streetpunk08 said:


> Gotta go with Silva here, Maia isn't ready yet and was rushed into this fight. I think Maia has a better chance then Sonnen. I really don't get this Sonnen hype, the guy has wrestling that's it, his striking is bleh and his sub defence is horrible, you need more than "just wrestling" to beat someone the calibur of Anderson, at least Vitor and Dan had puncher's chances. Henderson may try and strike with people but at least his power keeps Anderson somewhat honest, where as soon as Sonnen makes a move Silva knows it's a shot and will backpeddle away long before Sonnen can even grab for a leg, Silva is far superior to Nate and understands distance much better than Nate. If Sonnen got out of the first round I'd be absolutely blown away. Chael's only chance is to hold Silva down for 5 rounds without getting caught by the best striker in the history of the sport, that ain't happening.


The thing is every striker has a worse chance then every Wrestler or grappler for example. 
Because every striker would strike with the best in the business wich is bad! But a Wrestler does not play into the man's strenght and elusiveness! Silva can not pull of a Forrest Griffin on Sonnen or Maia, cause no wrestler except Hendo..:confused05: would be stupid enough to stand more then a couple of seconds in front of him.

And Nate is a much better Wrestler then Anderson and he couldn't stop the TD from Mr. Sonnen. So how should a guy who is known for his weak TDD stop them??

And he survived against a BJJ Black Belt guard already, a Black Belt who gives out Belts in his camp. So he worked on that weakness immensely.


----------



## Thelegend

i dont give maia much of a shot here. silva will have the fight in his best and most comfortable area at the start of the fight. Maia needs takedowns to get this fight where he wants it-on the ground. silva's tdd is assumed to be bad because lutter and hendo, two olympic calibur wrestlers took him down which is surprising.

he wont want the fight on the ground obviously but i havent seen the takedowns from maia that make me think he can get silva to the ground without pulling guard, or getting silva to jump into his guard after maia gets knocked down and silva goes in for the finish. after marquart gotm him with one punch im seriously question his ability to take a punch,knee, or kick from silva.which he might have to endure in order to get the fight to the ground-matter of fact maia better hope that silva gets over agressive and follows him into a sub if he wants to win imo.


----------



## LOJ

If I recall correctly, Travis Lutter was the only guy that was able to secure the mount position on Silva. At least in the UFC anyways. Nobody gave Lutter a chance, but that changed when he mounted Silva for the first time.

If Lutter can do it, Maia can do it. Period. But if Maia does, the result will be different for sure.

War.

Demian.

Maia.


----------



## Machida Karate

*Demian Maia Training for Anderson Silva! (Video)*

*



*


----------



## box

Silva is a scary man, just his composure at the weigh ins was crazy. If I went on gut feeling, Silva is gonna walk through him, if Maia doesn't play the Thales gameplan.


----------



## osmium

BobbyCooper said:


> And Nate is a much better Wrestler then Anderson and he couldn't stop the TD from Mr. Sonnen. So how should a guy who is known for his weak TDD stop them??
> 
> And he survived against a BJJ Black Belt guard already, a Black Belt who gives out Belts in his camp. So he worked on that weakness immensely.


The Silva/Nate fight says Silva has far better wrestling than Nate. He couldn't take Andy down when he caught his leg from a flying knee Silva eventually pulled guard with a guillotine because he was tired of hopping on one foot. He finished the fight by hitting a switch(wrestling) and brutally GNPing him out. Silva has very good wrestling and bjj and would sub Sonnen if it went to the ground.


----------



## No_Mercy

I'm pumped for all these fights! One thing is for sure Demian is not scared and will go out fighting. Thales in the stare down actually took a step back when A. Silva came up towards him. But that KO must be in the back of Demian's mind. I think Demian is going to shoot in as quickly as he can to close the distance. 

Man what I would give to see another flying knee KO while Demian is shooting in or sprawling.


----------



## xeberus

Anderson will KO him standing and never make it to the ground. 

If it goes to the ground maia has a good chance, he is slick as bill clinton... and that man is ******* slick and i'd vote for him in a second.


----------



## drey2k

I'm really worried for Maia...


----------



## Tehboyd

*Fight Vids*

Anderson Silva will win again .

This is the Sylvia vs. Pudzianowski* FIGHT !*

I added this pic so you know the link is REAL and O.K. NOT FAKE . And there is no spoiler in my pic the fight did not even started when I captured it . 




http://hotfile.com/dl/44113210/fdb1989/P_Sv.avi.html

This is for all mma fans .
Enjoy watching this MMA Fight . 

Tim Sylvia was better . Pudz is strong but he doesn't have the experience . 

Each fight has only *ONE LINK* . You don't have to download 2 or 3 links to see the fight you like . Enjoy watching Shogun's MMA Fights . 


SHOGUN RUA vs. RAFAEL CAPOEIRA 



http://hotfile.com/dl/43990048/51e913d/S_1.avi.html



SHOGUN RUA vs. ANGELO ANTONIO



http://hotfile.com/dl/43987529/49e33f5/S_2.avi.html


SHOGUN RUA vs. EVANGELISTA SANTOS



http://hotfile.com/dl/43989039/ee97a3b/S_3.avi.html


SHOGUN RUA vs. ERIC WANDERLEI



http://hotfile.com/dl/43993087/bc9b6d8/S_4.avi.html


SHOGUN RUA vs. RENATO SOBRAL



http://hotfile.com/dl/43997151/a8152f0/S_5.avi.html 



SHOGUN RUA vs. AKIRA SHOJI



http://hotfile.com/dl/43994911/cc85a64/S_6.avi.html



SHOGUN RUA vs. AKIHIRO GONO



http://hotfile.com/dl/43999316/31aea0f/S_7.avi.html



SHOGUN RUA vs. YASUHITO NAMEKAWA



http://hotfile.com/dl/44013521/adf8247/S_8.avi.html



SHOGUN RUA vs. HIROMITSU KANEHARA



http://hotfile.com/dl/44011751/5ef2cd8/S_9.avi.html



SHOGUN RUA vs. RAMPAGE JACKSON




http://hotfile.com/dl/44012716/dd7eec0/S_10.avi.html



SHOGUN RUA vs. ROGERIO NOGUEIRA 



http://hotfile.com/dl/44026873/39b4052/S_11.avi.html



SHOGUN RUA vs. ALISTAIR OVEREEM



http://hotfile.com/dl/44024978/9ad416b/S_12.avi.html



SHOGUN RUA vs. RICARDO ARONA




http://hotfile.com/dl/44032571/9112161/S_13.avi.html



SHOGUN RUA vs. MARC COLEMAN




http://hotfile.com/dl/44030192/9477d48/S_14.avi.html



SHOGUN RUA vs. Cyrille Diabate




http://hotfile.com/dl/44033100/b5f767f/S_15.avi.html



SHOGUN RUA vs. KEVIN RENDLEMAN



http://hotfile.com/dl/44040993/7dcb88d/S_16.avi.html



SHOGUN RUA vs. KAZUHIRO NAKAMURA



http://hotfile.com/dl/44042588/c658097/S_17.avi.html



SHOGUN RUA vs. ALISTAIR OVEREEM



http://hotfile.com/dl/44082491/e11facb/S_18.avi.html



SHOGUN RUA vs. FORREST GRIFFIN




http://hotfile.com/dl/44088239/dd74584/S_19.avi.html



SHOGUN RUA vs. CHUCK LIDDELL



http://hotfile.com/dl/44042781/ce36d1f/S_21.avi.html







This post is for all mma fans . 

This is the first episode of TUF 10 . Here you see how it all began between *RAMPAGE *and *RASHAD *coatchin' on The Ultimate Fighter. 





And let's not forget the battle between *ABE WAGNER* vs. *JON MADSEN * . This battle is a MUST SEE ! Why ? Let's just say Dana's words can explain that for you :

*"That's the bloodiest Ultimate Fighter f***ing fight ever ! "*


http://hotfile.com/dl/43971045/3e89db5/T_1.avi.html


Enjoy . 

Cigano's last three BATTLES . I like how this guy fights. I like his style . I hope he gets a title shot soon . Enjoy watchin' him fight . 

*Junior Dos Santos vs. Mirco CroCop*



http://hotfile.com/dl/43937278/fc2f3ae/JD_1.avi.html



*Junior Dos Santos vs. Gylbert Yvel*




http://hotfile.com/dl/43937041/635e311/JD_2.avi.html


*Junior Dos Santos vs. Gabriel Gonzaga*



http://hotfile.com/dl/43934740/d4b6b13/JD_3.avi.html

Josh Koscheck fighting Frank Trigg . It was Frank Trigg's return to MMA . Enjoy . 




http://hotfile.com/dl/44144614/db3fafa/JK_FT.avi.html

This is *SHOGUN RUA's* last battle inside the octogon . His Championship battle . This is for all MMA fans . High Quality , not a low resolution streaming video . Enjoy watchin' this in HighDefinition. 





http://hotfile.com/dl/44020494/ece034f/S_23.mkv.html


*SHOGUN RUA* is a TRUE CHAMPION ! I'm looking forward to see his next MMA fight . 

This is his last fight in the UFC . He will make his return this November . He will fight for the middleweight title . I'm looking forward to see him fight again .  If *Anderson Silva* beats Sonnen , then he will face *Vitor Belfort* . Now that would be great match!





http://hotfile.com/dl/43955702/961f9cd/V_F.avi.html


----------



## Toxic

Anyone not picking Anderson really?


----------



## LOJ

Toxic said:


> Anyone not picking Anderson really?



I'm all in on Maia winning this fight.


----------



## Indestructibl3

LOJ said:


> I'm all in on Maia winning this fight.


Good luck bro, I'd love to see Maia take this one ...


----------



## Hellboy

Let's hope another title changes hands.


----------



## tasshal

no way 2 upsets in one night happening, silva wins this most probably by the second round via tko


----------



## xeberus

i noticed dan is the ref :boo01:


----------



## Toxic

If Maia wins the collective MMA world will completely shit a brick.


----------



## Dakota?

xeberus said:


> i noticed dan is the ref :boo01:


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Can lightening strike twice? Yes. Will lightening strike twice? ______.


----------



## Dakota?

Lol @ Silva messing with Maia


----------



## xeberus

butt scoot -.-


----------



## footodors

Silva make it fair: 1 hand behind your back


----------



## Dakota?

I feel bad for Maia... Silva isnt even trying.... he knows this is a joke.


----------



## chinwaggler

funniest round


----------



## tasshal

this is embarassing.....


----------



## luckbox

Anderson Silva really is an arrogant prick. Rip his arm off Demian, come on.


----------



## Dakota?

luckbox said:


> Anderson Silva really is an arrogant prick. Rip his arm off Demian, come on.


Lol you tell him he cant be arrogant.....:sarcastic12:


----------



## aerius

Goddamnit Silva, just put him out of his misery already.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Whether I can tell him he's arrogant or not, it doesn't make him any less classy. You'd never see Fedor or GSP pulling this type of nonsense. Oh, yeah... I can whoop this guy with ease, but it's not enough... I'll just make him feel like a complete disgrace at the same time. No call for it. Anderson has all my respect as a fighter. But as a human being, he's a choad.


----------



## AlphaDawg

This was funny to a certain point, now he's just being a dick.


----------



## SigFig

Silva is such a d*ck.

Let him fight Konga at HW if all he wants to do is kickbox...

(and he'd probably win)


----------



## Gyser

how very odd.


----------



## Jesy Blue

that's some people's style.... it's mind game fighting. once they get frustrtated they leave an opening and POW.... win.


----------



## luckbox

Canadian Psycho said:


> Whether I can tell him he's arrogant or not, it doesn't make him any less classy. You'd never see Fedor or GSP pulling this type of nonsense. Oh, yeah... I can whoop this guy with ease, but it's not enough... I'll just make him feel like a complete disgrace at the same time. No call for it. Anderson has all my respect as a fighter. But as a human being, he's a choad.


+1

If you are so good Anderson, knock him the **** out. You are looking like a complete tosser tonight, I'm sorry.


----------



## Hellboy

Let's all become Chael Sonnen fans.


----------



## Leed

Ok, Andy, enough with the stand-up... and not the fighting, but stand-up comedy.. c wut i did ther?


----------



## Jesy Blue

Hellboy said:


> Let's all become Chael Sonnen fans.


ooooh can i, please!!!!?


----------



## Dan0

Silva-Leites II


----------



## Toxic

F*** I hate Anderson Silva. I want Cote to get one more shot. Lay the cocky F****ER OUT.


----------



## JoshKnows46

what a waste of a anderson silva fight...

i think this is silva's way of telling joe silva that..

i'm a huge anderson silva fan, but he's being way disrespectful here. not a fan of that.

all that talk, anderson better finish this fight or he'll look dum.


----------



## Jesy Blue

i hope Vitor gets well soon; think of how great this fight would have been.....


----------



## AlphaDawg

Dan Mirgliotta sure is the man, pushing Silva like that for no reason. God I hate that guy.


----------



## Dakota?

JoshKnows46 said:


> what a waste of a anderson silva fight...
> 
> i think this is silva's way of telling joe silva that..


This.


----------



## Guymay

Toxic said:


> F*** I hate Anderson Silva. I want Cote to get one more shot. Lay the cocky F****ER OUT.


this . i respect his talent . but i just hate him , cocky bastard .


----------



## gosuu

I knew it was going to be a Silva Leites II rofl. I'm not watching it atm but from what I'm seeing of peoples replies, it sounds like Maia is desperately trying to get it down and Anderson not being retarded, isn't letting him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

And I'd agree with you, Josh. If he's going to be a clown until he gets the 'right' competition, then stop babying this knob and let him fight at HW, or at least against the proper people at LHW. His next fight had better be against someone like Shogun, because stunts like this will end up costing him fans. He comes off as so phony... praising Maia in the Countdown show, yet openly and condescendingly mocking him during the fight. Put this guy in there with someone who won't give him the opportunity to drop his hands. How anyone could not love Chael for knocking this goof is beyond me.


----------



## chinwaggler

if this isn't finished i'll be annoyed


----------



## footodors

gsp chants. crowd's rockin


----------



## luckbox

Loving the Maia chants.


----------



## SigFig

If Silva was as tough as he thinks he is...

He'd jump into Maia's guard ;p


----------



## AlphaDawg

What is Silva f*cking doing? Jesus, he's pissing me off.


----------



## footodors

maia calling out silva for running, lol


----------



## Redline7

I now hate Anderson Silva.


----------



## ash

I'm not sure how mocking Maia and drawing out the embarassment gets the point to Joe Silva any better than just knocking him out and walking out of the ring.

There's no reason this fight should have gone on longer than a round. He's not crapping on Joe Silva in there, he's crapping on a fellow competitor who's clearly outclassed. Not cool.


----------



## gosuu

I think this one will go to a decision. Maia shouldn't be in there with Silva and if you were Silva, why even take a risk when the reward isn't going to be that great? They really just need to put him in there with guys who will make it a fight. I don't think they'll ever let him fight someone like Rampage, but I think that would be a sick fight. Someone who will actually pose a threat.


----------



## UFCFAN89

It was funny watching Anderson dance around for 2 rounds but now its really old. Finish him already...


----------



## JoshKnows46

Canadian Psycho said:


> And I'd agree with you, Josh. If he's going to be a clown until he gets the 'right' competition, then stop babying this knob and let him fight at HW, or at least against the proper people at LHW. His next fight had better be against someone like Shogun, because stunts like this will end up costing him fans. He comes off as so phony... praising Maia in the Countdown show, yet openly and condescendingly mocking him during the fight. Put this guy in there with someone who won't give him the opportunity to drop his hands. How anyone could not love Chael for knocking this goof is beyond me.


yeah, i'm not really a fan of this...anderson better finish the fight.

anuff of the middlewieghts, he needs to move to lightheavywieght if he's bored with this division.

i like watchin him fight, but he needs to fight, not play around for 5 rounds.


----------



## Spec0688

THIS IS WORSE THEN GSP!! WTF IS SILVA DOING!! I am a HUGE silva fan but HE COULD HAVE FINISHED MAIA AGES AGO!!!


----------



## kilik

People dont pay money to watch someone just walk around the ring andf barely throw punches and kicks. ******* fight this aint ballet


----------



## AlphaDawg

Redline7 said:


> I now hate Anderson Silva.


I'm getting to that point. First round, hilarious. Second round, alright. Third, enough. Fourth, f*ck you.


----------



## footodors

war maia


----------



## Spec0688

And You People Compalin About Gsp, This Is Ridiculous!


----------



## Dan0

Anderson earlier doing his Elvis impression now doing his Kalib Starnes impression


----------



## JoshKnows46

i never thought i'd say this, but i'll probable hate anderson if he doesn't finish this fight.

i bet on him to finish by KO.

i think he could be payed off to go to desison....

fuckin bullshit.


----------



## AlphaDawg

WHAT IS HE DOING!? Anderson can lose the decision because he's doing NOTHING! Just nothing!


----------



## footodors

whoa ref threatening a point off silva


----------



## M.C

Jesus, I've been hard on GSP lately, but this is a lot worse.


----------



## luckbox

I can not believe what I'm seeing. Anderson is a bitch.


----------



## Spec0688

wooow!

am I ever glad I didnt spend money on this card!


----------



## Freiermuth

Totally confused.


----------



## JoshKnows46

anderson just lost me as a fan, **** HIM.

**** you anderson. worst than fukin gsp....

straight bitch


----------



## godson

I think A.Silva did his best.. he damaged Maia and him gave a fucked up nose and eye. You are all saying you hate A.Silva now.. next thing you know he TKOs someone then you guys are fans again :/


----------



## gosuu

All it took for everyone to forgive GSP was this one A Silva fight hahahaha


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Maia finally says let's dance, and Anderson decides to do the running man.



gosuu said:


> All it took for everyone to forgive GSP was this one A Silva fight hahahaha


That's always been the way, lol. If GSP can't finish his next fight, people will forgive Anderson. BJ did them both a solid tonight, anyway


----------



## Toxic

F**** I have never hated anybody as much as I hate Anderson Silva. 

And F*** Soares I guarantee that is not what he said.


----------



## footodors

Anderson apologizing lol


----------



## Freiermuth

I can't wait to hear Dana's opinion, I'm sure he is livid.


----------



## UFCFAN89

godson said:


> I think A.Silva did his best.. he damaged Maia and him gave a fucked up nose and eye. You are all saying you hate A.Silva now.. next thing you know he TKOs someone then you guys are fans again :/


Did his best? LOL dancing around for 5 rounds?


----------



## GriffinFanKY

3rd Anderson Silva Headlining PPV and its ridiculous I dont wanna hear anybody complain about GSP bc this is 10 times worse only A Silva ppv I will buy is when he fights GSP and I will be cheering loud for GSP This is BS


----------



## aerius

AlphaDawg said:


> I'm getting to that point. First round, hilarious. Second round, alright. Third, enough. Fourth, f*ck you.


No kidding. The first round had comedic value and sent a message to everyone watching. But enough is enough, dragging it out as long as he did was just disgraceful and completely lacking in respect.


----------



## JoshKnows46

its kinda like anderson just took the ufc hostage...they need some kind of punishment for this...**** you anderson, you piece of shit.


----------



## Jesy Blue

Freiermuth said:


> I can't wait to hear Dana's opinion, I'm sure he is livid.


i see a new F-BOMB record coming up


----------



## luckbox

I loved the half assed calling by Bruce Buffer when he called Anderson as the winner. Dana must be pissed. And what the **** is Anderson playing at? Next time this won't happen? I think we have heard that shit before.


----------



## chosenFEW

Toxic said:


> F**** I have never hated anybody as much as I hate Anderson Silva.
> 
> And F*** Soares I guarantee that is not what he said.



lol i also want an accurate translation.... not what soares said


----------



## Spec0688

I do not accept you people back to the GPS bandwagon! You guys were on him like a pitbull is on a chuwawa, It takes this type of fight you make you guys think again and I WILL NOT HAVE IT!!


----------



## FrankMir20

what the **** was this, this was embarresing for anderson, yeah he is the best and better then maia but we all knew that...first he showboats for 2 rounds disrespecting the hell out of maia and not being humble atall..and then he gets punched a couple of times and does nothing????????????????????????????

what thehell!?


----------



## Gyser

even Rogan gave him the cold shoulder, WTF was that all about? very odd fight.


----------



## chinwaggler

Honestly I'm a Silva fan but this fight just pissed me off......


----------



## Guymay

Anderson ruined an amazing card . :thumbsdown:


----------



## Soldier16

it pisses me off that we didnt get to know the scores?!?!?! i would say it was 48-47 for anderson ...


----------



## TraMaI

Well my respect levels for Anderson just fell through the ******* floor. My respect level for Maia for actually trying to win even after all of Silva's horse shit went up by over 9000


----------



## Canadian Psycho

As much as I want to dump all over Silva, and I will to a degree, this is also Dana and the UFC's doing. Stop *babying* this man. He's obviously good... so much so that he can pull stunts like this. No more Irvins. No more Griffins. No more Maias. You have the talents who can push this man to fight, and fight his best. Use them, for ****'s sake.


----------



## Indestructibl3

Such lack of respect shown by Anderson. I do not understand why he appears to be so respectful before and after the fight - then acts like a disgraceful bitch during it.

Even Mirigliotta was pissed off, see him raise/drop his hand at the end?


----------



## footodors

Need to stop sending turds Silva's way. Bring on the heavyweights.


----------



## alizio

so what?? Anderson gassed out and coasted cuz Maias standup is worse then advertised??

i bet Maia gets all kindsa props on here for taking a 5 round beating. He can have a seat beside Dan Hardy in the never be champion or a real contender hall of fame.

as for Anderson. Like Machida, he is so good at hiding his fatigue and pain. 

He was gassed and played it safe. oh well.

get somebody that can take advantage of that or just keep crying about it.


----------



## DropKick

I had to work so I couldn't watch it live. Sounds pretty bad, what were Rogan and Goldie saying during the fight?


----------



## jonniz

seems like he won 3 rounds,then thats it. he knew he got it in the bag. 
just hope he ko's his next opponent.


----------



## AlphaDawg

paquitao said:


> vitor lost the tittle if was him today he would desroy silva one punsh


lolwut?


----------



## M_D

Freiermuth said:


> I can't wait to hear Dana's opinion, I'm sure he is livid.


no crap he is pissed he did not even get into the ring to put the belt back on silva


----------



## G0K0S

paquitao said:


> vitor lost the tittle if was him today he would desroy silva one punsh


lol...


----------



## chinwaggler

It's a fair point that the UFC need to give Silva someone worth a fight... To be honest I'd have rather waited for Vitor or Chael to be healthy than watch this crap.


----------



## godson

UFCFAN89 said:


> Did his best? LOL dancing around for 5 rounds?


Uhm.. did he not **** up Maia? did you see Maia's face... Maia did punch Silva a few times but his punches weren't doing any damage..


----------



## ash

I disagree with Anderson's tactics and think that this sucks big time.

That being said, the end result will probably be a good thing. I don't think the end justifies the means here, but at least after this there will be some serious pressure to match Anderson up with some legitimately dangerous competition.

F' it, give him:
Rampage
Bones
JDS
Brock

I wonder how funny this whole thing would be then? I know there are some reasons why those matchups might not make sense right now but they would be good fights and I get the feeling Anderson would be a bit more humble when it's all over.


----------



## FrankMir20

please feed this dude to cain valesquez...god i cant wait for cain to whooooooop his ass


----------



## jonniz

DropKick said:


> I had to work so I couldn't watch it live. Sounds pretty bad, what were Rogan and Goldie saying during the fight?


stated silva couldve been possibly gassed out cos of the humidity and didnt wanna show that he was puffed


----------



## TraMaI

godson said:


> Uhm.. did he not **** up Maia? did you see Maia's face... Maia did punch Silva a few times but his punches weren't doing any damage..


He broke Maia's nose with a single punch, that's hardly doing his best. His eye was swollen because, like Joe said, he blew his nose between rounds (huge mistake). Anderson did nothing but act like a classless asshat during that whole fight in my opinion. I can understand doing that for the first round, maybe part of the second. If I was a judge I would've scored that fight 48-47 Maia.


Also: I'm all for Silva vs Jones. I think Dana is ready to feed him to GSP too. I think at 170 GSP takes him too.


----------



## TLC

That was BS. The only excuse I can possibly make for him was maybe the layoff messed up with his cardio.

I think Anderson was just so afraid of the takedown he was content to cruise to a decision win.


----------



## Toxic

Give him Shane Carwin so I can see his nose go through the back of his head.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

M_D said:


> no crap he is pissed he did not even get into the ring to put the belt back on silva


You have to consider just how big this event was. I'm positive this isn't what Dana wanted his first time out into the middle east. You're trying to get your company and your sport out there, hook new fans, and this is what you give them? Anderson may as well have bent Dana over a table. Hopefully this will push the bald headed schnook to actually give Anderson people who can push him.


----------



## TLC

TraMaI said:


> He broke Maia's nose with a single punch, that's hardly doing his best. His eye was swollen because, like Joe said, he blew his nose between rounds (huge mistake). Anderson did nothing but act like a classless asshat during that whole fight in my opinion. I can understand doing that for the first round, maybe part of the second. If I was a judge I would've scored that fight 48-47 Maia.


Agreed. Kinda fishy they didn't read the official scores.


----------



## lvkyle

**** anderson. If a good wrestler like GSP or even sonnon can weather the early storm and take him into the late rounds, they have a chance of putting him on his back and finishing him imo. Maia also landed some good shots in the 4-5 round.

I think dan henderson got caught to early. I think even he has a good chance to beat him in a rematch. Just wait until he gasses then attack.

Anderson at Heavyweight? LMAO. Yeah his strikes are accurate but if he can't 1 shot ko Maia any top Heavyweight will walk right through them.

Athletic Wrestlers will be the future of this sport and this division. Silva's time is almost up and he knows it.

I for one will never buy a PPV of his. $50 for running around the ******* ring? Robbery! That wasn't a fight it was a circus act.


----------



## Sterl

All I have to say is that was incredibly pathetic and that he better stop doing things like this because its only entertaining for so long. He needs to take his cardio and opponent more seriously especially when he fights GSP.


----------



## Simmi

Dana didn't even get in the ring at the end. Bad BAAAD night for the UFC. Two unmarketable champions...

If Silva didn't wanna fight he shouldn't have taken the fight. What started as amusing just turned sour basically. Most disrespectful thing I've seen in a long long time. He'd completely emasculated Maia by mid-R2 but to then drag it out over five rounds without any intent to finish the fight is unforgivable.

I wonder what Wanderlei thinks about that?


----------



## Toxic

I guy who is a champion and supposedly one of the top P4P fighters in the world got a warning for running in a fight. Think about that.

I have been captaining the "I hate The Arrogant **** That Is Anderson Silva" train for awhile. Dont worry there is room for everyone but I think I need to go pick up a pile of new cars to fit all the new passengers. No worries I think the Dan Hardy war wagon has some they aren't using anymore..


----------



## TaprooT

P4P? **** right off, he sucks, people say he's a god, he's always apologising at the end of his "fights". He "outstruck" Maia...not really. Maia should have went for broke, you get one shot, and **** it, you take it. No one gives anyone a chance against Anderson,by this performance, he looked shit, Maia should have went for it man.


----------



## michelangelo

Mr. Anderson (in the nefarious sense) is the UFC's P.R. leverage in the P4P wars against rival orgs, namely Strikeforce, M-1, and Fedor. 

Therefore, the UFC will continue to feed Anderson easy opponents as long as Fedor can still be credibly discussed as the current P4P "emporer."
*
It really is painful watching one of the most gifted martial artists of all time act like a snotty, spoiled-rotten, overly indulged, stereotypical fat rich kid. *



Canadian Psycho said:


> As much as I want to dump all over Silva, and I will to a degree, this is also Dana and the UFC's doing. Stop *babying* this man. He's obviously good... so much so that he can pull stunts like this. No more Irvins. No more Griffins. No more Maias. You have the talents who can push this man to fight, and fight his best. Use them, for ****'s sake.


----------



## AHagglund

Maybe instead of giving such a large win bonus, they should give a finish bonus instead. Perhaps if there was an incentive for Silva to finish the fight, he would have tried harder.


And yes, it is ridiculous that we have to have this discussion.


----------



## Toxic

TaprooT said:


> P4P? **** right off, he sucks, people say he's a god, he's always apologising at the end of his "fights". He "outstruck" Maia...not really. Maia should have went for broke, you get one shot, and **** it, you take it. No one gives anyone a chance against Anderson,by this performance, he looked shit, Maia should have went for it man.


When he did briefly in the 5th he was doing great to. I almost shite myself.


----------



## chosenFEW

Canadian Psycho said:


> As much as I want to dump all over Silva, and I will to a degree, this is also Dana and the UFC's doing. Stop *babying* this man. He's obviously good... so much so that he can pull stunts like this. No more Irvins. No more Griffins. No more Maias. You have the talents who can push this man to fight, and fight his best. Use them, for ****'s sake.




i totally agree.


ufc should give this guy the cream of the crop. I think they wont because he might demolish them all. Do you know how bad it would be for the UFC PR and Marketing if silva were to pull this on GSP and be successful?!

at the same time i dont think many people are willing to sign up for a fight against silva either. belfort was said to have wanted more time before he recieved a title shot, and what happened??? he got injured when it was his turn against silva...


----------



## godson

TLC said:


> That was BS. The only excuse I can possibly make for him was maybe the layoff messed up with his cardio.


Hmm.. probably.


----------



## M_D

Canadian Psycho said:


> You have to consider just how big this event was. I'm positive this isn't what Dana wanted his first time out into the middle east. You're trying to get your company and your sport out there, hook new fans, and this is what you give them? Anderson may as well have bent Dana over a table. Hopefully this will push the bald headed schnook to actually give Anderson people who can push him.


curious as to who you think can push anderson in his division?


----------



## Mirage445

He took the showboating to a whole new level today...

Somehow I feel like he just used this fight to build up a superfight with GSP...honestly, who doesn't wanna see GSP smash him now?

I can see it now, the pre-fight hype: GSP gets angry because Anderson doesn't respect his opponents, Anderson comes back basically saying "Give me a reason to respect you".

I hope Anderson shows GSP some of his dance moves....right before GSP plants him on his ass and grinds out the rounds.


----------



## TLC

Well, I guess we will see how this turns out if and when Anderson fights GSP at 170.


----------



## creepjacker

Its obvious no one in the middleweight division even holds a candle to Silva. Its time to force him up. Light Heavyweight has plenty of quality fighters, I think its natural he should just be there, especially since its closer to his natural weight. If he blows through people there like in the middleweight division, then I think its safe to say he truely is the best fighter on Earth. 

You know, maybe Silva is just getting tired of this "competition" Dana keeps feeding him. Silva is a competitor, contrary to what many of you want to believe. Its not like these guys fighting Silva are supposed to be chumps, he just makes them look that way. Not even the almighty Fedor beats people with the ease that Silva does.


----------



## LOJ

M_D said:


> curious as to who you think can push anderson in his division?


I would like to know what happened to Silva after the show boating rounds.

This was by far the worst, most disrespectful fight in UFC history. Something that cannot be forgiven or fixed. I thought that he would have at least finished Maia in second if not late in the first. 

I'm assuming Silva wanted to make a statement by show boating. But he ****** himself over here, because so many people are pissed and have lost all respect for him as a fighter.

The next PPV should no doubt be free.


----------



## Freelancer

What a weird, schizophrenic performance. Very disappointing. :thumbsdown:


----------



## R3353

Im a big A Silva fan but that was just stupid. Very disrespectful and just uncomfortable to watch. Give him fights he wants and he might actually preform. I wonder if he is even interested in fighting anyone at MW now?? I think just give him the fights he wants and whatever weights he can make, and we will see the full extent of his talent. Fights like that are just a waist of everyone's time and money.

Not impressed with Silva at all tonight!

Dana is going to be beyond MAD, looking forward to hear from him!


----------



## Toxic

M_D said:


> curious as to who you think can push anderson in his division?


I still think Cote can. Despite Anderson's goofing around Cote stuck to his game plan and when you compare the amount of strikes landed in that fight its fairly even. Cote didn't back off he threw right back and was never hesitant with Silva just not overly aggressive the way Forrest was. Please on more fight and I will be every credit I have and take every sig bet that Cote lays Silva out.


----------



## michelangelo

Hmmmmm, did Dana even bother to come inside the cage to give Mr. Anderson his belt????


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Damien Maia has my respect, and Anderson Silva has no class.

It's one thing to talk shit, but it seems as Silva can't speak English he has decided to act like shit instead.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## TLC

Anything on Dana's twitter?


----------



## Toxic

LOJ said:


> I would like to know what happened to Silva after the show boating rounds.
> 
> This was by far the worst, most disrespectful fight in UFC history. Something that cannot be forgiven or fixed. I thought that he would have at least finished Maia in second if not late in the first.
> 
> I'm assuming Silva wanted to make a statement by show boating. But he ****** himself over here, because so many people are pissed and have lost all respect for him as a fighter.
> 
> The next PPV should no doubt be free.


If this had been on Spike I would have changed the channel.


----------



## alizio

Toxic said:


> I still think Cote can. Despite Anderson's goofing around Cote stuck to his game plan and when you compare the amount of strikes landed in that fight its fairly even. Cote didn't back off he threw right back and was never hesitant with Silva just not overly aggressive the way Forrest was. Please on more fight and I will be every credit I have and take every sig bet that Cote lays Silva out.


 COOL STORY, BRO

thank god u dont run the UFC and we wont waste Andersons time or the fans with a fight nobody but you and Cote fans and maybe Cote himself (im not sure, he didnt really do anything) want.

his biggest win is Almeida and he hasnt fought in ages and really his record isnt that impressive and altho he won a few in a row none of them are top guys besides almeida if u wanna make that case. u are talking as a Cote fan and being more unrealistic even the most delusional Fedor fans.

forget that. Give Anderson LHWs and HWs.


----------



## lvkyle

I think we all see a big weakness in his game now. In rounds 4 and 5 Maia was somewhat successful with his OWN STRIKES, and almost had him down.

It's quite obvious GSP is now p4p 1, and after this fight I actually believe he has a good chance to beat silva, seeing as how he is probably just as fast and quick if not faster than silva, and has much better wrestling and cardio.

I think the UFC should add a rule for running, first a warning, then a point, then a disqualification. 

If you're not here to fight and give the fans a show who spent hard earned money on a PPV, get the **** out of the cage. I'd rather watch two TUF kids brawl any day over garbage Anderson Silva fights.

Chael Sonnen was right, Silva sucks ass.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

M_D said:


> curious as to who you think can push anderson in his division?


Truth be told, very few. I think with Vitor, we'd at least see a finish from Silva, in that he'd be aware of Vitor's striking power and ability to one punch KO his opponents. I think that alone would push Andy to take him out, and take him out quickly. Or at least make the attempt. Assuming we go the 'Silva beats Belfort' route of thinking of course. The same goes for Chael Sonnen, a powerful wrestler who can bully and beat up his opponents whilst taking a walloping himself. Put Anderson on his back, and he livens up. He either submits you, or he goes for broke on his feet, before you can have another chance to put him on the mat. When it comes to MW, it isn't about who can beat Anderson, but more so who can push him to a good, entertaining fight. Obviously, Maia wasn't that fighter. Chael and Vitor, however, very much are.

At LHW, I think the most sensible fight is Shogun vs. Silva. If Shogun can do what he did to Machida, he can certainly push Anderson to a great fight. Depending on what we see come May 8th, people might well start to believe that Shogun has what it takes to _defeat_ Silva. The only way to get Anderson to perform is to put him in there with people who threaten him, be it on the ground, or on the feet. Much as I like Griffin, his power was never enough to intimidate Silva. Whereas Rampage's power might. And while Maia might not be able to take Silva down, Jon Jones probably could... and from there, it's open season unless Anderson decides to perform. There are plenty of fighters who can certainly push Anderson. And while he might well be capable of beating them all, I think people have finally reached the point where they want to see this guy fighting legitimate competition.

I'm not talking about him facing good fighters. I'm talking about him facing great fighters. They're there.


----------



## bcneil

Classless performance.

I dont get why GSP Silva would be at 170
How does that benefit GSP? He should just say, lets fight at 185 then, you put up your belt.

I know people that spent a lot of money to see this UFC, they must be pissed


----------



## JoshKnows46

i'm so disapointed in anderson and bj...they pretty much fucked up what was turning into a great card....not as much bj, as anderson...but i wanted bj to win.


----------



## psy

Can anyone please explain to me what happens in the nose or in the eye if you blow your broken nose?
I saw what happened, yes but i would like to hear a good explanation.
Thanks!


----------



## TLC

Hopefully Anderson puts up a better performance next time. As of now it is very hard to like the guy.


----------



## TraMaI

psy said:


> Can anyone please explain to me what happens in the nose or in the eye if you blow your broken nose?
> I saw what happened, yes but i would like to hear a good explanation.
> Thanks!


There's a seperation of tissue when your nose is broken. When you blow your nose, all of that blood and nastiness gets blown into the sinuses under your eyes.



Also: Dana on the situation



> To end it the way that we did was an embarrasment for me, the ufc, the fertittas, the ufc
> 
> 
> I will, I dont know how yet, but I will make this up to the fans. - DW
> 
> 
> 
> iF YOU'RE that talented, be mike tyson. go in there and finish -- DW.
> 
> I'm so blown away and disgusted and saddened. -- DW
> 
> dw: this one took the cake - when asked if this was more embarrassing than 97
> 
> Dw -- I don't want to steal @frankieedgar 's moment
> 
> Someone asked dana if Silva has a future in the UFC, he said yes. Sorry
> 
> *DW - I don't want to see GSP vs. Silva after tonight. Silva might be the first champion fighting on a prelim. I don't want to see that sh*t*
> 
> DW -- I wouldnt come here if I was (anderson)
> 
> For something like this happen, I honestly ... I apologize and I embarrassed -- DW
> 
> dw -- I guarantee you, I will make it up to the fans


That's from Halwani's twitter.


----------



## 219rolling

Biggest dissapointment in mma so far this year for me. I expected much more. To be the "best" in the world, and act like that. Its really just a huge dissapointment.

From the above post, It looks like Dana will try his hardest to make things difficult for Anderson. Hell, Anderson is prolly higher on his shit list then Fedor at this point.


----------



## Freiermuth

It looked like AS could have finished it in the 1st or 2nd and I'm not sure why he didn't, especially after it was obvious his taunting wasn't luring Demian to go reckless. Maybe in the 5th he was tired, but he wasn't that active so I'm skeptical of that...well tired I can deal with but he wasn't 'gassed'.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

At least Rich Franklin never had a boring fight, hes still my Mw champ! hah. 

I see Vitor definitely KOing Anderson


----------



## Mirage445

*Official Post-Fight Translation*

Does anyone here speak Portuguese that can confirm what Sorres translated was true?


----------



## streetpunk08

I don't mind what he did at all, boxers do it religiously so I guess I'm used to it. Don't let your anger cloud your judgement, there's noone at 185 or 205 that's gonna beat this guy let alone enough of them to make a list saying they will lay him out. Cote would get tooled, Rampage and his predictable left hook uppercut routine would get tooled, Bones Jones would get tooled at this point, Kongo would get ahnilhiated. I love how this guy was as invincible as a fighter gets and just cuz people get angry over 1 of his fights suddenly there's lists of people that can lay him out puhlease if they coulda they woulda


----------



## Toxic

I would love to see Anderson put his hands down against Vitor. Belfort is fast and would turn the lights out before Andy knew what happened.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Toxic said:


> I would love to see Anderson put his hands down against Vitor. Belfort is fast and would turn the lights out before Andy knew what happened.


Exactly. Belfort has incredible one punch power and the moment that Andy thinks hes getting the better of him and gets cocky, Vitor will have his head on a stick. Anderson is not invincible, no matter what he thinks of himself


----------



## Freiermuth

Toxic said:


> I would love to see Anderson put his hands down against Vitor. Belfort is fast and would turn the lights out before Andy knew what happened.


Would love to see it, but as crazy as AS is, I'm sure his coaches would be drilling him before the fight not to do that.


----------



## 420atalon

Toxic said:


> I would love to see Anderson put his hands down against Vitor. Belfort is fast and would turn the lights out before Andy knew what happened.


Belfort would fall the same way Griffin did. He would charge and Silva would make him look like a fool for it.


----------



## alizio

maybe Anderson is so smart and knows BJJ and getting subbed is his weakness that he has purposely made his fights with BJJ guys this boring??

if so, he is smart as hell.

if not, he gassed.

i dont see any other logical reason he would this.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

The hypocracy kills me! Anderson Silva is one of the greatest MMA fighters in history? Yes. Was he kind of a d-bag embarassing Maia? Yeah, absolutely. How are those at all related? 

No one gave Belfort more than a puncher's chance before Anderson's latest showboating stint, why give him one now? He'd get Forrest Griffin'd but he'd make it to rd 2 I think. No one at 185 stands a chance, and Silva knows it. He may not be the most humble fighter, but he's damn good. Stop being so hypocritical. 90% percent of today's Silva haters still have his ball sweat on their hands!


----------



## Canadian Psycho

streetpunk08 said:


> I don't mind what he did at all, boxers do it religiously so I guess I'm used to it. Don't let your anger cloud your judgement, there's noone at 185 or 205 that's gonna beat this guy let alone enough of them to make a list saying they will lay him out. Cote would get tooled, Rampage and his predictable left hook uppercut routine would get tooled, Bones Jones would get tooled at this point, Kongo would get ahnilhiated. I love how this guy was as invincible as a fighter gets and just cuz people get angry over 1 of his fights suddenly there's lists of people that can lay him out puhlease if they coulda they woulda


I'm not saying that any fighter could lay Anderson out, but there is certainly a list of fighters far more intimidating and challenging than those Silva has faced to date. Fighters who would push him to not only perform, but also to finish. At MW, Sonnen and Belfort pose much more of a threat than the likes of Leites, Cote, or Maia, and while neither might necessarily defeat The Spider, he'd certainly be less inclined to showboat and dance around the cage. The same can be said of the LHW division. You're telling me that the likes of Jones, Rampage, Machida, or Shogun won't light a fire under Silva's ass more so than names like Irvin or Griffin? There are better ways to prove your invincibility than what we were treated to tonight.

And as far as I'm concerned, Anderson is capable of tooling none of these fighters until we actually see it happen. No one can predict what will happen come fight night. Case and point: BJ Penn vs. Frankie Edgar. It's an absolute fact that there are far more challenging competitors in the UFC than 98% of the names Anderson has faced. He obviously needs a boost in competition at this point. As for your comment about how 'if they could have, they would have'... makes little sense, given Anderson hasn't even faced those who 'could or would'.


----------



## alizio

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm not saying that any fighter could lay Anderson out, but there is certainly a list of fighters far more intimidating and challenging than those Silva has faced to date. Fighters who would push him to not only perform, but also to finish. At MW, Sonnen and Belfort pose much more of a threat than the likes of Leites, Cote, or Maia, and while neither might necessarily defeat The Spider, he'd certainly be less inclined to showboat and dance around the cage. The same can be said of the LHW division. You're telling me that the likes of Jones, Rampage, Machida, or Shogun won't light a fire under Silva's ass more so than names like Irvin or Griffin? There are better ways to prove your invincibility than what we were treated to tonight.
> 
> And as far as I'm concerned, Anderson is capable of tooling none of these fighters until we actually see it happen. No one can predict what will happen come fight night. Case and point: BJ Penn vs. Frankie Edgar. It's an absolute fact that there are far more challenging competitors in the UFC than 98% of the names Anderson has faced. He obviously needs a boost in competition at this point. As for your comment about how 'if they could have, they would have'... makes little sense, given Anderson hasn't even faced those who 'could or would'.


 so beating the greatest Pride MW of all time and the greatest UFC MW of all time was just a walk in the park compared to the "real" threats at MW??

Sorry, that is doo-doo. Andy owns that division. Rich used to own it and would still tool everybody but Anderson in it IMO 

thats how good Andy is. Bring on whoever but it aint happening at MW.

Belfort will play right into Andys hands, his headmovement and angles are lightyears ahead of Belforts striking , he will get tooled.

Sonnen likely wont get a takedown, his striking is worse then Maias and his striking defense is non existment.

altho i think he fairs better cuz i guess getting Andy on his back is the way to beat him, Andy scramled way too well and has good subs and guard. I think its a tooling tbh


----------



## Canadian Psycho

lol, what are you on about, you whack-job? I'm trying not to place the whole of the blame on Anderson by touching upon how UFC hasn't challenged him as of late, which is why stunts like this are happening. Yes, Rich and Dan were challenging fights, but look at how long ago those were. And that's precisely what I'm getting at to begin with. Look at how amazing he looked in those fights. He fought, and he fought to finish. He didn't do that here tonight. And he's not done so three times now. He needs a return to challenging opposition, much like Dan Henderson or Rich Franklin. People with names or with skills that will give him some actual drive to perform and to finish. Those fighters very much exist, and are indeed in his and the LHW division. 

Whether Vitor or Chael can beat him or not wasn't at all my point, so I'm not sure why you decided to take it there. I simply stated that both would likely instill within the champion the actual desire to end the fight. Is Anderson going to drop his hands and stick out his tongue against Vitor? Or is he going to go for a finish before a potentially devastating blow can land? Is he going to dance against Chael? Or is he going to try and finish the fight before the inevitable take down? This fight with Maia never should have happened. We know it, and apparently, Anderson knew it. Proper competition exists, and the UFC needs to capitalize on it, as proper competition is what made Silva famous in the first place. 

Stop reading into my posts and finding what was never there. It vexes me.


----------



## Toxic

I love how some people will always side against the crowd so they can be "controversial". Nobody really believes any of the excuses and nobody enjoyed that crap storm.


----------



## deadly3

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, what are you on about, you whack-job? I'm trying not to place the whole of the blame on Anderson by touching upon how UFC hasn't challenged him as of late, which is why stunts like this are happening. Yes, Rich and Dan were challenging fights, but look at how long ago those were. And that's precisely what I'm getting at to begin with. Look at how amazing he looked in those fights. He fought, and he fought to finish. He didn't do that here tonight. And he's not done so three times now. He needs a return to challenging opposition, much like Dan Henderson or Rich Franklin. People with names or with skills that will give him some actual drive to perform and to finish. Those fighters very much exist, and are indeed in his and the LHW division.
> 
> Whether Vitor or Chael can beat him or not wasn't at all my point, so I'm not sure why you decided to take it there. I simply stated that both would likely instill within the champion the actual desire to end the fight. Is Anderson going to drop his hands and stick out his tongue against Vitor? Or is he going to go for a finish before a potentially devastating blow can land? Is he going to dance against Chael? Or is he going to try and finish the fight before the inevitable take down? This fight with Maia never should have happened. We know it, and apparently, Anderson knew it. Proper competition exists, and the UFC needs to capitalize on it, as proper competition is what made Silva famous in the first place.
> 
> Stop reading into my posts and finding what was never there. It vexes me.


Some people are called "KO FANS" the symtomes are usually ignoring everything about the fight and posting things based on knockouts, i suggest u to ignore them


----------



## alizio

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, what are you on about, you whack-job? I'm trying not to place the whole of the blame on Anderson by touching upon how UFC hasn't challenged him as of late, which is why stunts like this are happening. Yes, Rich and Dan were challenging fights, but look at how long ago those were. And that's precisely what I'm getting at to begin with. Look at how amazing he looked in those fights. He fought, and he fought to finish. He didn't do that here tonight. And he's not done so three times now. He needs a return to challenging opposition, much like Dan Henderson or Rich Franklin. People with names or with skills that will give him some actual drive to perform and to finish. Those fighters very much exist, and are indeed in his and the LHW division.
> 
> Whether Vitor or Chael can beat him wasn't my point, so I'm not sure why you decided to take it there. I simply stated that both would likely instill within the champion the actual desire to end the fight. Is Anderson going to drop his hands and stick out his tongue against Vitor? Or is he going to go for a finish before a potentially devastating blow can land? Is he going to dance against Chael? Or is he going to try and finish the fight before the inevitable take down? This fight with Maia never should have happened. We know it, and apparently, Anderson knew it. Proper competition exists, and the UFC needs to capitalize on it, as proper competition is what made Silva famous in the first place.
> 
> Stop reading into my posts and finding what was never there. It vexes me.


 Sonnen was getting outstruck by Maia for a bit before it hit the ground and he got subbed.... i dont know why ppl think he will do this and that to Anderson. 

Im actually a Sonnen fan too.

Im not find stuff that isnt there. your post vexxed me cuz its silly. Andy is demolished all ranked guys in the division he is the champion in. 

How is that being protected? who should he be fighting at MW?? he was signed to fight Vitor. now ppl are gonna say Sonnen?? the same Sonnen that lost to Maia easily in the 1st round??

Vitor said he WASNT READY FOR ANDY. but the fight was forced and was gonna happen... then this mysterious injury.... not ready and suddenly injured. cool story, bro.

Vitor dont want Anderson but now he is the man to beat him?? gl with all that guys.

ok fine. Sonnen. And after Andy embbarrasses him you can come and post how the UFC isnt challenging him.

its not that. Andy is just so much better then EVERYBODY at MW.

I agree about moving to LHW but he is the current MW Champion so it should hardly be forced on him cuz he is that damn good.


----------



## deadly3

Toxic said:


> I love how some people will always side against the crowd so they can be "controversial". Nobody really believes any of the excuses and nobody enjoyed that crap storm.


wow, i didnt know that facts like-
injury, outdoor arena, fighting a really good JJ guy, ring rust. were excuses.. forgot.. "KO FAN"


----------



## Toxic

deadly3 said:


> wow, i didnt know that facts like-
> injury, outdoor arena, fighting a really good JJ guy, ring rust. were excuses.. forgot.. "KO FAN"


Yes, I am a KO fan, one of my favorite fighters is Jeff Monson but you know Im only a fan because of all the knock outs he gets. Blah blah injury blah blah outdoors. None of it matters he had the physical ability and the skills to end the fight anytime he wanted and CHOSE not to. Anderson said at the post fight conferance that he CHOSE to do it because he felt Maia disrespected him. Your making excuses that contradict the man himself.


----------



## alizio

Anderson would unlikely admit to gassing.

this is the same guy that said Machida won all 5 rounds masterfully.

the man who said Nog would beat him and is better then him.

in his eyes, his friends and him are untouchable and dont gas, lose rounds or make mistakes. just how it rolls with team blackhouse.

think about that.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

deadly3 said:


> Some people are called "KO FANS" the symtomes are usually ignoring everything about the fight and posting things based on knockouts, i suggest u to ignore them


Yep, that's me. Captain KO Fan. So much so that I defend GSP's performance against Dan Hardy every chance I get. Because I'm not at all a fan of anything other than knockouts. This is where you tell me that I should go and watch K1. But it's also where I tell you that if you were happy with what Silva did tonight, you should go and watch Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## Toxic

You know how pathetic this all was, my wife never watches mma with me, she ussually leaves the house when its on because it bores her but since this one was during the day she was at home and she kept asking me why doesn't he knock him out? Why does he keep messing with him like that this is stupid.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Toxic said:


> I love how some people will always side against the crowd so they can be "controversial". Nobody really believes any of the excuses and nobody enjoyed that crap storm.


I agree there are alot of people who deliberately make waves as it were. But do you really think all of a sudden, because he's not a humble monk, people now hate Anderson Silva? 

I respect his skill, not his personality. I could care less about that. I don't know why people are so distraught by him being a showboating prick. He's always been a showboating prick, he just used only frolick about embarass cans, now he does it against everyone....maybe that's cuz almost all he's fought are comparative cans.


----------



## Toxic

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yep, that's me. Captain KO Fan. So much so that I defend GSP's performance against Dan Hardy every chance I get. Because I'm not at all a fan of anything other than knockouts. This is where you tell me that I should go and watch K1. But it's also where I tell you that if you were happy with what Silva did tonight, you should go and watch Dancing with the Stars.


Joe Rogan once called what Anderson did a ballet of violence. Somewhere along the way he forgot the violence.


----------



## deadly3

Toxic said:


> Yes, I am a KO fan, one of my favorite fighters is Jeff Monson but you know Im only a fan because of all the knock outs he gets. Blah blah injury blah blah outdoors. None of it matters he had the physical ability and the skills to end the fight anytime he wanted and CHOSE not to. Anderson said at the post fight conferance that he CHOSE to do it because he felt Maia disrespected him. Your making excuses that contradict the man himself.


*what you expect him to do? say that he did that to make him strike so he can counter? kinda hard when ur known as the best fighter in the world, im not contradicting anyone, and ur funny, what u think he didnt want to finish the fight? lol.. alot is at stake when hes known as the best and fight the best JJ fighter, so dont judge him like you do and call facts "excuses" cuz u even know its not true*


----------



## alizio

yea. so? my wife loved the clinic anderson put on and altho she was disappointed by the gassing finish and lacklustre last 2 rounds we were both amazed by the things the guy can do to world class fighters.

treat them like kids.

put in a man and maybe he wont do that. unfortunately nobody can test him at MW imo, altho a couple strikes could force less showboating out of him, its his game to counter, would play right into his hands and end up in a KO imo

plus my wife is bi and invites "friends" over all the time to "roll" with us.

i win


----------



## Leed

Maia said at the post-fight interview that Silva was swearing in the match.. :confused02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho

alizio said:


> yea. so? my wife loved the clinic anderson put on and altho she was disappointed by the gassing finish and lacklustre last 2 rounds we were both amazed by the things the guy can do to world class fighters.


True, but we all know how easily impressed your wife must be. She's married to you, after all.

:cheeky4:


----------



## deadly3

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yep, that's me. Captain KO Fan. So much so that I defend GSP's performance against Dan Hardy every chance I get. Because I'm not at all a fan of anything other than knockouts. This is where you tell me that I should go and watch K1. But it's also where I tell you that if you were happy with what Silva did tonight, you should go and watch Dancing with the Stars.


did i say i was happy about his performance? no but the way you put it is totally out of reality.
you think he did what he did to mock maia and dont understand the technique behind it.


----------



## Toxic

alizio said:


> yea. so? my wife loved the clinic anderson put on and altho she was disappointed by the gassing finish and lacklustre last 2 rounds we were both amazed by the things the guy can do to world class fighters.
> 
> treat them like kids.
> 
> put in a man and maybe he wont do that. unfortunately nobody can test him at MW imo, altho a couple strikes could force less showboating out of him, its his game to counter, would play right into his hands and end up in a KO imo
> 
> plus my wife is bi and invites "friends" over all the time to "roll" with us.
> 
> i win


Cool story bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Canadian Psycho

deadly3 said:


> did i say i was happy about his performance? no but the way you put it is totally out of reality.
> you think he did what he did to mock maia and dont understand the technique behind it.


Sorry... the sign says 'Do not feed the trolls'.


----------



## deadly3

alizio said:


> yea. so? my wife loved the clinic anderson put on and altho she was disappointed by the gassing finish and lacklustre last 2 rounds we were both amazed by the things the guy can do to world class fighters.
> 
> treat them like kids.
> 
> put in a man and maybe he wont do that. unfortunately nobody can test him at MW imo, altho a couple strikes could force less showboating out of him, its his game to counter, would play right into his hands and end up in a KO imo
> 
> plus my wife is bi and invites "friends" over all the time to "roll" with us.
> 
> i win


great words my friend, hope some of the ppl here will see this and the bubble they live in will pop.
thanks.


----------



## alizio

i remember the lsat time Jabroni fans and Dana were mad at an Anderson performance.


Ill see u guys back on Andersons nuts in a few months once Dana convinces Frank Mir to fight him.

Oh yea, you will be gargling again ppl. and deep down, you all know it.

i save my time and just stay on the mans nuts. if it isnt obvious he is the best in the world ATM then i feel bad for you.


----------



## M_D

deadly3 said:


> wow, i didnt know that facts like-
> injury, outdoor arena, fighting a really good JJ guy, ring rust. were excuses.. forgot.. "KO FAN"


show boating, cockiness, are. 

He could of finished that fight anytime he wanted instead he made fun of maia for not attacking when he did the same thing in later rounds. if the reasons are that andy did not attack in the later rounds because he gased then he should of attacked more in the beginning rounds, 

allot of people were saying that was andy's game game to get maia to strike um....maia is not the striker andy is. 

ever think it was maia's game plan to get andy to strike so he could try to get he fight close and take it to the ground, 

I love how you try and call people Ko fans because they want people to actually give it their all and fight and not showboat around and then just stand there the last rounds because he got tired from showboating. 

oh and please call me a ko fan ...sense I actually dislike KO's and would much prefer a 5 round war or a grueling chess match on the ground . 

Andy has the skills of a Champion no one can dispute that but he does not have the heart of one or at least he did not show that in this fight. 

now I still like andy which is surprising because I hate rashad for the same things andy just did nut at least andy has the mad skills to back it up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Anderson fears GSP more than Cain fears Dos Santos. 

Best in the world my arse.


----------



## deadly3

Canadian Psycho said:


> Sorry... the sign says 'Do not feed the trolls'.


so that's what you post when you have nothing to say and understand ur wrong?
cool.
you sure mommy lets you watch UFC? sounds like a 5 year old.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

deadly3 said:


> so that's what you post when you have nothing to say and understand ur wrong?
> cool.
> you sure mommy lets you watch UFC? sounds like a 5 year old.


Nope. That's what I post when someone has a lot to say about nothing, and is clearly only here for attention. I won't feed your insecurities and Daddy issues any longer.


----------



## Toxic

Cut the crap I am have already handed out to many infractions today.


----------



## streetpunk08

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm not saying that any fighter could lay Anderson out, but there is certainly a list of fighters far more intimidating and challenging than those Silva has faced to date. Fighters who would push him to not only perform, but also to finish. At MW, Sonnen and Belfort pose much more of a threat than the likes of Leites, Cote, or Maia, and while neither might necessarily defeat The Spider, he'd certainly be less inclined to showboat and dance around the cage. The same can be said of the LHW division. You're telling me that the likes of Jones, Rampage, Machida, or Shogun won't light a fire under Silva's ass more so than names like Irvin or Griffin? There are better ways to prove your invincibility than what we were treated to tonight.
> 
> And as far as I'm concerned, Anderson is capable of tooling none of these fighters until we actually see it happen. No one can predict what will happen come fight night. Case and point: BJ Penn vs. Frankie Edgar. It's an absolute fact that there are far more challenging competitors in the UFC than 98% of the names Anderson has faced. He obviously needs a boost in competition at this point. As for your comment about how 'if they could have, they would have'... makes little sense, given Anderson hasn't even faced those who 'could or would'.


I agree almost with everything you said except Sonnen, if he could actually finish a fight then maybe but your not gonna lay on Silva for 5 rounds. I really don't get why they wasted a fight on Maia, Maia was not ready. His last fight was against a guy most had in their top 5 LHW rankings and was a formal world champion and it was the most embarassing humiliating loss I've ever seen. I wanna see him fight Rampage even though ever since the Hendo fight I think Rampage has looked like shit personally. The Shogun fight's the one I really wanna see. I think Belfort would get KO'd, I've been coming to these boards for awhile and after a card it's always the same thing, people overract to every outcome, Sonnen goes from being a nobody to being the greatest fighter ever, Silva goes from being the best p4p easily to people making lists of who will lay him out it's priceless really. People also said after the Cote and Leites fights maybe Anderson wasn't as great or invincible then the Forrest fight happened which I already mentioned was the biggest tooling I've ever seen


----------



## deadly3

M_D said:


> show boating, cockiness, are.
> 
> He could of finished that fight anytime he wanted instead he made fun of maia for not attacking when he did the same thing in later rounds. if the reasons are that andy did not attack in the later rounds because he gased then he should of attacked more in the beginning rounds,
> 
> allot of people were saying that was andy's game game to get maia to strike um....maia is not the striker andy is.
> 
> ever think it was maia's game plan to get andy to strike so he could try to get he fight close and take it to the ground,
> 
> I love how you try and call people Ko fans because they want people to actually give it their all and fight and not showboat around and then just stand there the last rounds because he got tired from showboating.
> 
> oh and please call me a ko fan ...sense I actually dislike KO's and would much prefer a 5 round war or a grueling chess match on the ground .
> 
> Andy has the skills of a Champion no one can dispute that but he does not have the heart of one or at least he did not show that in this fight.
> 
> now I still like andy which is surprising because I hate rashad for the same things andy just did nut at least andy has the mad skills to back it up.


if he could finish the fight, he would finish it, i dont know anyone who hates winning, maybe he was threatened by maia's JJ dont forget hes the best in the world at JJ so consider that as part of the fight, the mocking was his gameplan to make maia strike so he can counter him, thats just how silva works, look at his fights, 90 % of the KO's are counters

*also, if he wanted to mock maia so bad he wouldnt show him that much respect @ the end & at the begining of the fight*


----------



## Canadian Psycho

streetpunk08 said:


> I agree almost with everything you said except Sonnen, if he could actually finish a fight then maybe but your not gonna lay on Silva for 5 rounds. I really don't get why they wasted a fight on Maia, Maia was not ready. His last fight was against a guy most had in their top 5 LHW rankings and was a formal world champion and it was the most embarassing humiliating loss I've ever seen. I wanna see him fight Rampage even though ever since the Hendo fight I think Rampage has looked like shit personally. The Shogun fight's the one I really wanna see. I think Belfort would get KO'd, I've been coming to these boards for awhile and after a card it's always the same thing, people overract to every outcome, Sonnen goes from being a nobody to being the greatest fighter ever, Silva goes from being the best p4p easily to people making lists of who will lay him out it's priceless really. People also said after the Cote and Leites fights maybe Anderson wasn't as great or invincible then the Forrest fight happened which I already mentioned was the biggest tooling I've ever seen


And I agree. It happens all the time. GSP whoops on Jon Fitch for five rounds, and because it involves some stand up and ground and pound, he's a hero. He goes on to dominate Dan Hardy for five rounds, but because he focuses on wrestling, submissions, and the less 'sexy' aspects of MMA, he's a bum. BJ Penn wipes the floor with Diego and is Godly because of it. I think you know where this is going... I don't even want to see what people will have to say after tonight, despite the fact that BJ was clearly fighting with an injury (this coming from a non-Penn and hence, non-biased fan). It's the way of MMA fans... we're fickle. 

That said, I've been saying the same thing for some time about wanting to see Anderson fight bigger names. Bigger tests. Bigger competition. I'm talking your Shogun and Machida type fighters. He's earned the right to face the cream of the crop, as even good fighters don't seem to be cutting it anymore. But apparently, my want for these types of fights makes me a KO fan :sarcastic12:


----------



## M_D

deadly3 said:


> if he could finish the fight, he would finish it, i dont know anyone who hates winning, maybe he was threatened by maia's JJ dont forget hes the best in the world at JJ so consider that as part of the fight, the mocking was his gameplan to make maia strike so he can counter him, thats just how silva works, look at his fights, 90 % of the KO's are counters
> 
> *also, if he wanted to mock maia so bad he wouldnt show him that much respect @ the end & at the begining of the fight*


there is a difference between being a counter puncher and doing what andy did, heck chuck is one of the greatest counter punchers of all time and if he ever did this kind of performance he would kick his own ass afterwards


----------



## streetpunk08

Canadian Psycho said:


> And I agree. It happens all the time. GSP whoops on Jon Fitch for five rounds, and because it involves some stand up and ground and pound, he's a hero. He goes on to dominate Dan Hardy for five rounds, but because he focuses on wrestling, submissions, and the less 'sexy' aspects of MMA, he's a bum. BJ Penn wipes the floor with Diego and is Godly because of it. I think you know where this is going... I don't even want to see what people will have to say after tonight, despite the fact that BJ was clearly fighting with an injury (this coming from a non-Penn and hence, non-biased fan). It's the way of MMA fans... we're fickle.
> 
> That said, I've been saying the same thing for some time about wanting to see Anderson fight bigger names. Bigger tests. Bigger competition. I'm talking your Shogun and Machida type fighters. He's earned the right to face the cream of the crop, as even good fighters don't seem to be cutting it anymore. But apparently, my want for these types of fights makes me a KO fan :sarcastic12:


exactly. He does fight top guys he just doesn't fight them every fight, I mean he fought Franklin twice, he fought Hendo, he fought Forrest all of which were top 3 in their divisions at the time he fought them but then they give him fights like Irvin(lol), Leites, Maia, even Cote to a certain extent. MW is not packed with elite fighters, he needs to move to 205 permanately imo, MW is offically cleared out and no Sonnen doesn't have a chance and it will be another wasted fight. Also Vitor should fight at 205 imo


----------



## deadly3

M_D said:


> there is a difference between being a counter puncher and doing what andy did, heck chuck is one of the greatest counter punchers of all time and if he ever did this kind of performance he would kick his own ass afterwards


that's just silva's way to make the other fighter strike, it worked so far, in his other fights, but now the other fighters just dont want to fight him maia did nothing tonight, didnt land 2 hits to save his life, it was a bad night for silva, but it wasnt his fault alone there are other factors to his lack of performance


----------



## FrankMir20

**SPOILERS* Chael Sonnen Comments on Anderson/ Maia fight*



UFC middleweight champion Anderson Silva's refusal to engage Demian Maia at Saturday's UFC 112 event left many MMA observers both shocked and appalled.

Top contender Chael Sonnen was not among them.

After hearing of Silva's in-cage antics during the night's main event, Sonnen told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) he wasn't surprised. After all, according to the Team Quest fighter, "The Spider's" actions weren't exactly out of character.

"I wasn't surprised," Sonnen said. "It is par for the course."

Silva began the fight by taunting his opponent through the opening two rounds. With Maia unable to match the speed and precision striking offered by Silva, the champion was in complete control.

Some considered the actions over the line, but Sonnen actually defended his budding nemesis by professing that Silva often uses a bit of psychological warfare in the cage to bait his opponents into making a mistake.

"I don't find it unsportsmanlike, because I don't know why he's doing it," Sonnen said. "He could well be doing one of those antics to try to get his opponent to engage. But I have a hard time blaming him for that. 

"I [saw] those antics against Forrest (Griffin); Forrest got baited into it and got knocked out for his efforts, so I don't blame [Silva] for doing that stuff, and I don't consider it unsportsmanlike because I don't know what's in his heart. Meaning to be a jerk, well, that's unsportsmanlike. When he doesn't mean to be a jerk, it's kind of hard to pin that on him." 

Sonnen has yet to see the fight with his own eyes as he was busy in Reno, Nev., coaching 34 kids from his wrestling team at the World of Wrestling Championships. However, he was getting blow-by-blow updates from one of his friends back on Oregon, who filled him in on the details of Silva's odd behavior, his refusal to engage over the final three rounds, and the crowd's voracious boos.

Sonnen, by virtue of his February win over Nate Marquardt, may be next in line for Silva. The Oregonian said he'll check out today's action when he has a chance, but he doesn't anticipate his own plans changing based on what he sees.

"I'll watch the fight, but Silva's been in my crosshairs anyway, whether it's beating him for the belt or to win the belt and go beat him up after that." Sonnen said. "He's getting beaten up in 2010 by Chael Sonnen. That's been the story from the jump.

"There's people out there that need (to be) beaten up – he's one of them. And I have a moral obligation to society to beat him up."

And while Silva refused to touch his opponent's glove from the outset of today's disappointing UFC 112 finale, Sonnen says he couldn't care less. A fight's a fight, and Sonnen plans on backing up every claim he's already made – along with all those yet to come.

"[Silva] is a dirtbag anyway, whether he went out there and shook hands and was gracious or he didn't," Sonnen said. "Who cares? I don't know why sportsmanship needs to be involved, anyways. It's a fight – go do whatever you want. 

"So, yes, I will do whatever I want. And when my music hits those speakers, I will make that walk and answer for my words."

For complete coverage of UFC 112, including the night's official results, check out the UFC Events section of MMAjunkie.com.


----------



## LOJ

After a performance like this, we're not going to see Silva fight for a while. This was bad on so many levels, bad for the fans, bad for business and bad for the sport. This is clearly not what MMA is about.

Bad stuff by Silva.


----------



## deadly3

streetpunk08 said:


> exatly, he does fight top guys he just doesn't fight them every fight, I mean he fought Franklin twice, he fought Hendo, he fought Forrest all of which were top 3 in their divisions at the time he fought them but then they give him fights like Irvin(lol), Leites, Maia, even Cote to a certain extent. MW is not packed with elite fighters, he needs to move to 205 permanately imo, MW is offically cleared out and no Sonnen doesn't have a chance and it will be another wasted fight. Also Vitor should fight at 205 imo


i agree, dana has done some really stupid fights.
i mean, grey mainard should of got the titleshot he beat frank edgar and is unbeaten in the ufc, had alot of fights and won them


----------



## M_D

deadly3 said:


> that's just silva's way to make the other fighter strike, it worked so far, in his other fights, but now the other fighters just dont want to fight him maia did nothing tonight, didnt land 2 hits to save his life, it was a bad night for silva, but it wasnt his fault alone there are other factors to his lack of performance


oh by all means i dont only blame andy, maia did not throw a punch at all tell the last round ...with that being said i do blame andy more the maia because andy is a striker and maia is far ...far from being a striker.


----------



## UFC on VHS

I never did agree with Chael's troll aproach with ripping on Mark Coleman for no reason etc but I always have understood the things he say's about Silva. I have always been a hater but haven't said too much about Silva but today im letting it fly haha.


----------



## deadly3

M_D said:


> oh by all means i dont only blame andy, maia did not throw a punch at all tell the last round ...with that being said i do blame andy more the maia because andy is a striker and maia is far ...far from being a striker.


That's true, I guess everyone got their good & really bad nights lol


----------



## capjo

I haven't watched the fight yet but it sounds like Silva was playing that almighty arrogant role again.

Maybe Dana should have him fight Toney. I think this ego Silva has about his stand up will go away super fast.


----------



## M_D

capjo said:


> I haven't watched the fight yet but it sounds like Silva was playing that almighty arrogant role again.
> 
> Maybe Dana should have him fight Toney. I think this ego Silva has about his stand up will go away super fast.


I dont really want to jump on the bandwaggon defending andy by any means lol, but I do have to say that he is a smart enough fighter to know not to pull this crap against a great striker, he did it in this fight because he knew maia stood no chance against him on the feet...heck this is one of the first fights I can remember when I dont think the fighter (maia) even had a lucky punchers chance


----------



## Hiro

> "There's people out there that need (to be) beaten up – he's one of them. And I have a moral obligation to society to beat him up."


LOL :thumb02:


----------



## deadly3

I'm almost sure that dana white wont put a JJ guy against him anymore lol, from now on strikers


----------



## R3353

I have no interest in seeing Silva fight any of the MW contenders. No one is going to out strike him at MW and he just plays with ground fighters at that weight as well. Paul Harris would be the same as maia/leties. Sonnen has very little to offer, it just seems like a wait of time. I think he should just vacate the title and go walkabout the weight divisions and fight LHW and HW so that he actually feels challenged and dose not pull this crap again.

I dont think there are even many people at 205 that are going to give him a problem, shogun, bones (given some time). I think he would have to fight at HW to be in genuine danger of losing, someone like cain would be a huge test.


----------



## Iuanes

FrankMir20 said:


> And while Silva refused to touch his opponent's glove from the outset of today's disappointing UFC 112 finale,


This why I hate media generally. Yeah, Silva didn't touch gloves, but he bowed to Maia.

Anyways, some pretty cool comments from Sonnen, and I agree with his neutrality on the Silva issue. I mean, I have no ******* clue what Anderson is thinking, and I have no problem with some gamesmanship.


----------



## capjo

*Silva unapologetic, says Maia disrespected him*



> "Unfortunately, not every fight turned out the way everyone would like," Silva uttering almost identical words to his odd, action-less fights at UFC 90 and UFC 97. "Demian disrespected me, not as a person, but as a fighter."
> 
> Silva, who did 99 percent of the gesturing and clowning featured in the fight, said his issues with Maia came before the fight.
> 
> "I'm not too sure what [jiu-jitsu] school Demian came from," said Silva. "I sent a message because he disrespected morally by the things that he said. "I'm a black belt, and would never say the things that he said."
> 
> So Silva is clearly stating that he knew exactly what he was doing. That's odd, in front of the 11,000-plus booing fans in the arena, he had a different story.
> 
> "I don’t know what got into me tonight," Silva told UFC analyst Joe Rogan in the Octagon. "I wasn't as humble as I should've been."
> 
> Silva wasn't humble or ready to show contrition once the media got to him. He was asked if he owed the fans, who paid $45 and $55 to watch the pay-per-view and $107-$1,007 in person, an apology.
> 
> "I don't feel like I owe anyone an apology right now," said Silva. "Sometime's fights turn out good, sometimes they turn out bad."
> 
> Silva was pleased with his performance.
> 
> "The way I feel, my mission was completed, I came in and dominated the fight, I did what I had to do, That's how I feel."


http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/cagewriter/post/Silva-unapologetic-says-Maia-disrespected-him-?urn=mma,233390


----------



## 420atalon

You can't believe anything that Silva says in the octagon or anywhere. It is so blatantly obvious that what he says is not what is translated to the crowd.


----------



## saspool

*Anderson and the mental game*

This is my personal opinion but I don't believe Anderson Silva is as good as he is praised to be. Is he better than most? Maybe, but is he the best? No.

I believe the reason why Maia lost today wasn't because Anderson was better than him by miles, but because he did not go in with the right game plan. Everybody knew BJJ was Maia's strength and that's what he will be relying on throughout the fight, however, if Maia had taken a risk like he did in the final rounds of the fight, he would have had a lot more opportunities for take downs and possibly knocking Anderson out.

The problem as I see it is: Maia was mentally beaten right from the start. When you keep hearing how "Anderson is the best P4P," "Anderson has the best stand up in MMA" then that debilitates you as a fighter. There were a number of times throughout the fight that I honestly thought Maia could have finished the fight. For instance when Anderson was on his knees with his chin high, it would have been a perfect opportunity for a kick or a knee to the face. Or when Maia had Anderson against the cage he should have attempted to finish him rather than go for the take down (I do understand tho that he might have been acting on instincts and didn't think twice about it.) It is this reluctance that causes fighters to buckle and not take a chance, much like when Forest just gave up.

Again this is all an opinion, not fact or law and you are welcome to yours; but please be civil.


----------



## Toxic

420atalon said:


> You can't believe anything that Silva says in the octagon or anywhere. It is so blatantly obvious that what he says is not what is translated to the crowd.


I am sick of that the UFC needs to hire a translator for Andy and quit letting Soares do it.


----------



## Mirage445

Toxic said:


> I am sick of that the UFC needs to hire a translator for Andy and quit letting Soares do it.


Yep, UFC should hire translators to jump in on commentary.

Edit: Better yet, they should do so for the next Anderson fight, and not bother to tell Sorres about it.


----------



## deadly3

saspool said:


> This is my personal opinion but I don't believe Anderson Silva is as good as he is praised to be. Is he better than most? Maybe, but is he the best? No.
> 
> I believe the reason why Maia lost today wasn't because Anderson was better than him by miles, but because he did not go in with the right game plan. Everybody knew BJJ was Maia's strength and that's what he will be relying on throughout the fight, however, if Maia had taken a risk like he did in the final rounds of the fight, he would have had a lot more opportunities for take downs and possibly knocking Anderson out.
> 
> The problem as I see it is: Maia was mentally beaten right from the start. When you keep hearing how "Anderson is the best P4P," "Anderson has the best stand up in MMA" then that debilitates you as a fighter. There were a number of times throughout the fight that I honestly thought Maia could have finished the fight. For instance when Anderson was on his knees with his chin high, it would have been a perfect opportunity for a kick or a knee to the face. Or when Maia had Anderson against the cage he should have attempted to finish him rather than go for the take down (I do understand tho that he might have been acting on instincts and didn't think twice about it.) It is this reluctance that causes fighters to buckle and not take a chance, much like when Forest just gave up.
> 
> Again this is all an opinion, not fact or law and you are welcome to yours; but please be civil.


LOL, answer this-
Did you ever see anyone beat Chris Leben like andy did?
Did you ever see anyone beat Forrest Griffin like andy did?
Did you ever see anyone beat Rich Franklin(x2) like andy did?
Did you ever see anyone beat Dan Henderson like andy did?
Did you ever see anyone beat Nate Marquardt like andy did?
Did you ever see anyone beat James Irvin like andy did?
I guess not.. all of them had bad gameplans? everyone has their shitty days..
& even if maia came with a master gameplan he wouldnt have a chance, different level.


----------



## 420atalon

deadly3 said:


> LOL, answer this-
> Did you ever see anyone beat Chris Leben like andy did?
> Did you ever see anyone beat Forrest Griffin like andy did?
> Did you ever see anyone beat Rich Franklin(x2) like andy did?
> Did you ever see anyone beat Dan Henderson like andy did?
> Did you ever see anyone beat Nate Marquardt like andy did?
> Did you ever see anyone beat James Irvin like andy did?
> I guess not.. hes just that good, everyone has his shitty days..


Have you noticed that all the fighters you have listed actually tried to fight Silva and strike with him instead of turtleing like Leites and Maia did?

Silva doesn't take risks with BJJ fighters and when they refuse to stand up with him it annoys him.


----------



## deadly3

420atalon said:


> Have you noticed that all the fighters you have listed actually tried to fight Silva and strike with him instead of turtleing like Leites and Maia did?
> 
> Silva doesn't take risks with BJJ fighters and when they refuse to stand up with him it annoys him.


exactly.. some people dont understand that..


----------



## Wombatsu

just give Sonnen to Silva, at least Sonnen has balls of steel, it wont be a boring fight anyhow.


----------



## Spec0688

Belfort vs Silva is gonna happen next, You know the UFC want someone who will take risks vs Silva. You cant have a passive guys like Maia who keep going for takedowns even though they are not setting it up properly with striking. People are scared to punch Silva. 

I dont know what happen to Silva in rounds 4 and 5 because he didnt land more then 5 strikes in both of those rounds. I think he might of gassed out since hes been off for so long and fighting outside in a humid location doesnt help either.


----------



## JoshKnows46

420atalon said:


> Have you noticed that all the fighters you have listed actually tried to fight Silva and strike with him instead of turtleing like Leites and Maia did?
> 
> Silva doesn't take risks with BJJ fighters and when they refuse to stand up with him it annoys him.


Right

joe silva needs to stop matching him up with bjj fighters, becuase silva isn't stupid anuff to go to the ground with them, and it will be a boring fight every time....silva seems content on winning 3 rounds and going to desision against this type of fighter....i don't understand why anderson doesn't just finish these below average strikers quickly, it makes no sense??

i got tons more respect for maia though, he was striking with the most deadly striker in the game from his knees, with one eye completly shut, thats a fighter...silva on the other hand, i lost respect for him, maia showed more fighter spirt in the loss than he did in the win. (and that is coming from a former huge anderson silva supporter, he was kinda my favorite fighter before this shit, lol.)

hope they put him in there against someone that will force him to fight next time.


----------



## deadly3

JoshKnows46 said:


> Right
> 
> joe silva needs to stop matching him up with bjj fighters, becuase silva isn't stupid anuff to go to the ground with them, and it will be a boring fight every time....silva seems content on winning 3 rounds and going to desision against this type of fighter....i don't understand why anderson doesn't just finish these below average strikers quickly, it makes no sense??
> 
> i got tons more respect for maia though, he was striking with the most deadly striker in the game from his knees, with one eye completly shut, thats a fighter...silva on the other hand, i lost respect for him, maia showed more fighter spirt in the loss than he did in the win. (and that is coming from a former huge anderson silva supporter, he was kinda my favorite fighter before this shit, lol.)
> 
> hope they put him in there against someone that will force him to fight next time.


maia has done nothing tonight his performance was so bad, he couldnt land 1 solid shot.. dunno how u can say that.. maia had no fighting spirit.. he only survived the lack of performance of silva.. thats all there is to it


----------



## rabakill

Gsp Gsp Gsp Gsp


----------



## JoshKnows46

deadly3 said:


> maia has done nothing tonight his performance was so bad, he couldnt land 1 solid shot.. dunno how u can say that.. maia had no fighting spirit.. he only survived the lack of performance of silva.. thats all there is to it


he did all his abiltys would allow him to do against anderson silva, he was the agressor in the last 2.5 rounds....anderson performed 10X under his ability's, he just acted like a lil bit.ch the entire fight, he didn't try to finish at all, and he ran away from a medocre striker, LMAO, the ref even had to tell him he needs to stop running, he should be imbarrased of himself....when you run from someone thats below your skill set, you have no fighter spirt, if your running out clock to a desision, that isn't having fighter spirt??....when you are chasing down the most deadly striker in the game with one eye shut, and swinging from your knees, just to get the other guy to engage you a little like maia did, that is a ton of heart....maia never got one solid punch off, you must have missed the whole last round....

i'm just gonna put you on ignore, cus you have no clue what your talking about, try to take a step back and be objective for a second here....

i personally hate gsp, but atleast gsp has never ran away from a opponete....silva is gonna have to do alot to get me back as a fan, he's still the best fighter in the world, but he's a below average human being, and doesn't have much of a fighters heart or spirt.

you will never see guys like bj penn, spencer fisher, kurt pellegrino, etc, run from a opponette for 2 and a half rounds.... (LMAO, he ran from demian maia's stand-up, unexcusable....bet you never see nate marquart run from demiam maia's standup)


----------



## Diokhan

So how did everyone score this fight? Personally I could even see Maia winning the whole thing 47-46 (Silva winning first 3 rounds 10-9 and Maia winning the last 2 rounds where *atleast* 1 could have easily been scored a 10-8 round). 

Could have easily been scored as 47-47 draw though (which is how I saw it, but as I said I wouldn't have complained about 47-46 win for Maia either), kinda why Im curious why the scorecards weren't even announced at the end.


----------



## deadly3

JoshKnows46 said:


> he did all his abiltys would allow him to do against anderson silva, he was the agressor in the last 2.5 rounds....anderson performed 10X under his ability's, he just acted like a lil bit.ch the entire fight, he didn't try to finish at all, and he ran away from a medocre striker, LMAO, the ref even had to tell him he needs to stop running, he should be imbarrased of himself....when you run from someone thats below your skill set, you have no fighter spirt, if your running out clock to a desision, that isn't having fighter spirt??....when you are chasing down the most deadly striker in the game with one eye shut, and swinging from your knees, just to get the other guy to engage you a little like maia did, that is a ton of heart....maia never got one solid punch off, you must have missed the whole last round....
> 
> i'm just gonna put you on ignore, cus you have no clue what your talking about, try to take a step back and be objective for a second here....
> 
> i personally hate gsp, but atleast gsp has never ran away from a opponete....silva is gonna have to do alot to get me back as a fan, he's still the best fighter in the world, but he's a below average human being, and doesn't have much of a fighters heart or spirt.
> 
> you will never see guys like bj penn, spencer fisher, kurt pellegrino, etc, run from a opponette for 2 and a half rounds.... (LMAO, he ran from demian maia's stand-up, unexcusable....bet you never see nate marquart run from demiam maia's standup)


Put me on ignore, you obviousle dont know anything about MMA..


JoshKnows46 said:


> he(maia) was the agressor in the last 2.5 rounds....





JoshKnows46 said:


> when you are chasing down the most deadly striker in the game with one eye shut


you call that agressor? you call that chasing down? man you need a guide for MMA lol you know nothing..


----------



## JoshKnows46

Diokhan said:


> So how did everyone score this fight? Personally I could even see Maia winning the whole thing 47-46 (Silva winning first 3 rounds 10-9 and Maia winning the last 2 rounds where *atleast* 1 could have easily been scored a 10-8 round).
> 
> Could have easily been scored as 47-47 draw though (which is how I saw it, but as I said I wouldn't have complained about 47-46 win for Maia either), kinda why Im curious why the scorecards weren't even announced at the end.


o 

probable becuase the annoncer was imbarrased he even had to annonce anderson silva the winner, and wanted to get out the ring as soon as possible...i got the sense that everyone was a little disgusted by anderson silva's performace, from the ref, to joe rogan, pretty much everyone in attendance...it was a fuckin disgrace to himself, to maia, and to the sport.


----------



## JoshKnows46

deadly3 said:


> Put me on ignore, you obviousle dont know anything about MMA..
> 
> you call that agressor? man you need a guide for MMA lol you know nothing..


okay, whatver you say dude, thats why you have a full red bar..your a complete fuckin moron.

dana white, the ref, joe rogan, and everyone at the fight think the same way i do, yet your stupid fuckin ass is the one that's right here...everyone else must not know nothing about mma.

get the **** out.

everybody listin up to deadly, he's the only one that knows anything about mma, lol no one cares...your the only one that agrees with you.


----------



## deadly3

JoshKnows46 said:


> okay, whatver you say dude, thats why you have a full red bar..your a complete fuckin moron.
> 
> dana white, the ref, joe rogan, and everyone at the fight think the same way i do, yet your stupid fuckin ass is the one that's right here...everyone else must not nothing about mma.
> 
> get the **** out.


who cares about a bar, i got the bar cuz i "insulted" you lol.. about the fans that are in the arena, LOL you're one of them "fans" who boo when a fight goes to the ground etc etc.. you go with the crowd.. i wouldnt be prowd of that, seriously you know nothing about MMA and your saying same things that joe rogan said so go learn a little about MMA and dont say what joe rogan say cuz you know nothing about the sports.
i really feel sorry for you.
im the only one agrees with me? lol scroll up the last pages, or maybe u need glasses..


----------



## TraMaI

deadly3 said:


> who cares about a bar, i got the bar cuz i "insulted" you lol.. about the fans that are in the arena, LOL you're one of them "fans" who boo when a fight goes to the ground etc etc.. you go with the crowd.. i wouldnt be prowd of that, seriously you know nothing about MMA and your saying same things that joe rogan said so go learn a little about MMA and dont say what joe rogan say cuz you know nothing about the sports.
> i really feel sorry for you.
> im the only one agrees with me? lol scroll up the last pages, or maybe u need glasses..


No, sir, you got that nice red bar because you're being completely ignorant. You're getting an infraction because you insulted him. Calm down and debate like an adult and stop insulting him or it's going to end in a ban.


EDIT: Guess he didn't learn from the first two, oh well.


----------



## osmium

Maia fans are bigger jokes than his standup. Seriously what happened to how he wasn't going to be afraid to engage and make real takedown attempts. He looked worse than Leites. 

Andy did try to finish him in the first three rounds he just ended up beating his ass and busting up his face, ribs, and leg(and kick his left arm). He already won the fight it isn't on him to keep engaging. The challenger who couldn't win a decision didn't up the tempo outside of 15 seconds in the final two rounds it is completely Maia's fault.


----------



## footodors

So who's going to step up and call out Silva and give him an actual fight for a change? 
Perfect time for someone with a big mouth and some credentials to make a name for themselves.
Kongo, Mir, Couture?
C'mon, someone step up and be a Buster Douglas.


----------



## limba

I will try to be quick and on the subject.
SILVA - won the fight, could have finnished it, don't know what got into him in the first 2 rounds, that "monkey business-"this is my street-style" just doesn't do it in a UFC ring. Round 4 and 5, Silva looked like he was running away from Maia - something like that. Realy strange.
MAIA - maybe he should have tried more, trying to take Silva to the ground, but Silva is not stupid. I can't complain about Maia's stand-up. Every fighter that fight Silva has a big disadvantage on the feet against Silva. He tried to take him to the ground on a few occasions, didn't happen...that's it....move on.
This wasn't Silva-Leites!!! Not at all, but...i have a big regret about the way the fight went.
Just wanna see Silva fight *BELFORT* and then move up to LHW, so he can stop fooling arround.


----------



## DropKick

limba said:


> Just wanna see Silva fight *BELFORT* and then move up to LHW, so he can stop fooling arround.


Belfort should really be fighting at 205 anyway. They should both go to 205.


----------



## JoshKnows46

footodors said:


> So who's going to step up and call out Silva and give him an actual fight for a change?
> Perfect time for someone with a big mouth and some credentials to make a name for themselves.
> Kongo, Mir, Couture?
> C'mon, someone step up and be a Buster Douglas.


if silva felt disrespected by what maia said, i'd love for him to fight chael sonnon....just because i think we would see a angry silva in that fight, he'd really feel desrespected against cheal pre fight...would be alot of bad blood. cheal hyped that fight so good, i kinda wanta see it, but beside that fight, i don't wanta see anderson at middlewieght anymore.

move up to lhw permently, and fight a hw, **** middlewieghts, they have nothing to offer anderson. i can't stand another fight like we had tonight, and if anderson puts up another performace like that, just shiit can his asss...it's imbarrasing.

i could understand if he was fighting someone dangerous in the stand-up, but he was never in danger against maia, finish the dam fight, and stop being a douche.


----------



## TraMaI

footodors said:


> So who's going to step up and call out Silva and give him an actual fight for a change?
> Perfect time for someone with a big mouth and some credentials to make a name for themselves.
> Kongo, Mir, Couture?
> C'mon, someone step up and be a Buster Douglas.


Seems Chael Sonnen has already started


----------



## osmium

Chael would probably get tagged once and then run away for the entire fight, **** him. Bring on Belfort to be sacraficed atleast he isn't a coward and has a legitimate chance at doing some kind of damage. 

Are people going to stop with the Andy can't defend takedowns nonsense now. That shit was always a myth he almost never gets straight up taken down it is always off of some flying knee.


----------



## Danomac

Chael(R), where are you? We need your witty insults more than ever!

It's pretty bad when Demian Maia, a guy know as a submission fighter, wants Anderson Silva of all people to ******* fight. Anyone who says Silva is P4P best after that shit is an idiot.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

Danomac said:


> Chael(R), where are you? We need your witty insults more than ever!
> 
> It's pretty bad when Demian Maia, a guy know as a submission fighter, wants Anderson Silva of all people to ******* fight. Anyone who says Silva is P4P best after that shit is an idiot.


Is that a joke? Of course Silva is the p4p best. When people get furious that you didnt finish a fight that you could easily finish you know youre the best. He straight up embarassed Maia and showed how much better he is than him. He literally put his hands on his waist and told Maia to punch him and he wouldnt even do that. Maia is a *****, Silva is amazing.


----------



## JoshKnows46

osmium said:


> Chael would probably get tagged once and then run away for the entire fight, **** him. Bring on Belfort to be sacraficed atleast he isn't a coward and has a legitimate chance at doing some kind of damage.
> 
> Are people going to stop with the Andy can't defend takedowns nonsense now. That shit was always a myth he almost never gets straight up taken down it is always off of some flying knee.


I agree, anderson doesn't have bad takedown defense at all, he just usally isn't worried about it, if he isn't fighting someone like maia or leithes, he is comfrotable on his back against most guys, so he goes all out with his striking.

still, chael is a GREAT wrestler, and he would take anderson down a couple times, i don't think he'd finish anderson, or win, but he'd inflict a little damage, then we get to see a angry anderson silva unleasy vengful furry on cheal sonnen, someone i hate, and would love to see smashed....anderson needs a little beating, and cheal needs it worst, so i think it will be a win win for me.

think dana has bigger plans for anderson now though....lhw or hw fights, sonnen might have missed his chance...


----------



## footodors

1 scratch, 1 welt, 1 bruised thigh (even slightly) on Anderson!
Anyone out there?
Helllllo?
Or is this just too much to ask from any opponent of Anderson?
...maybe it is....sigh!!!!


----------



## Toxic

If Silva teaches guys a lesson by not finishing them then Chael Sonnen is gonna beat that ass. Really Chael should be able to control the fight but has to worry about getting knocked out but maybe if he keeps talking Anderson will want to teach him a lesson. Turns out you want to talk trash to Anderson Silva otherwise your gonna get knocked out.


----------



## 420atalon

I don't get how anyone could appreciate Maia's performance tonight. All Silva had to do for the first 4 rounds was wink at Maia and he would flinch. And if Silva got close to Maia looking to do some damage Maia would throw himself on the ground hoping Silva would let him grab onto his leg or something. 

Silva toyed with Maia for the first 3 rounds and then got bored from not being challenged and stopped caring because he had already won the fight. Instead of brutally finishing Maia he chose to let him finish the fight and give himself a chance to win. Silva didn't just run like some people are saying, he stood there a lot of the time, he even had a couple back and forths with Maia when Maia finally starting to throw punches. After that he walked around Maia... Walked, not run. Had Maia of wanted to catch up to him he would have had no problem but he was scared shitless.

Silva was giving Maia every opportunity in the world to make this a fight. Standing still with his hands at his waist, leaning forward with his jaw extended within reach of Maia, kneeling on the mat... And all Maia would do is stand there pretending to be holding his arms in boxing position...

Why should Silva fight if his opponent isn't willing to fight? Why should Silva throw himself at his opponent when he can win by walking in a circle? He outclassed Maia beginning to end and it doesn't take a knockout for us to realize this. I think it is actually kind of sad that people would have been so much happier if Silva had just finished him off, it wouldn't have changed a thing.

Maia needs to 

1) Figure out some sort of stand up game(throwing a punch would be a start)
2) Learn how to go for a takedown. Throwing yourself on the ground and butt slides don't cut it.
3) Realize that if you can't finish a fight you have to win the decision and that you can't do that by refusing to fight for 4 rounds.

I can't wait till Silva's next fight. I hope they give him a competent fighter because watching him is amazing. No one else can do what he does, no one. He makes his opponents look like children out there.


----------



## Toxic

420atalon said:


> I don't get how anyone could appreciate Maia's performance tonight. All Silva had to do for the first 4 rounds was wink at Maia and he would flinch. And if Silva got close to Maia looking to do some damage Maia would throw himself on the ground hoping Silva would let him grab onto his leg or something.
> 
> Silva toyed with Maia for the first 3 rounds and then got bored from not being challenged and stopped caring because he had already won the fight. Instead of brutally finishing Maia he chose to let him finish the fight and give himself a chance to win. Silva didn't just run like some people are saying, he stood there a lot of the time, he even had a couple back and forths with Maia when Maia finally starting to throw punches. After that he walked around Maia... Walked, not run. Had Maia of wanted to catch up to him he would have had no problem but he was scared shitless.
> 
> Silva was giving Maia every opportunity in the world to make this a fight. Standing still with his hands at his waist, leaning forward with his jaw extended within reach of Maia, kneeling on the mat... And all Maia would do is stand there pretending to be holding his arms in boxing position...
> 
> Why should Silva fight if his opponent isn't willing to fight? Why should Silva throw himself at his opponent when he can win by walking in a circle? He outclassed Maia beginning to end and it doesn't take a knockout for us to realize this. I think it is actually kind of sad that people would have been so much happier if Silva had just finished him off, it wouldn't have changed a thing.
> 
> Maia needs to
> 
> 1) Figure out some sort of stand up game(throwing a punch would be a start)
> 2) Learn how to go for a takedown. Throwing yourself on the ground and butt slides don't cut it.
> 3) Realize that if you can't finish a fight you have to win the decision and that you can't do that by refusing to fight for 4 rounds.
> 
> I can't wait till Silva's next fight. I hope they give him a competent fighter because watching him is amazing. No one else can do what he does, no one. He makes his opponents look like children out there.


Silva didn't run? In the 5th round Maia stood in the center of the cage with his arms at his side while Anderson did laps until the ref had to tell him to quit stalling.


----------



## 420atalon

Toxic said:


> Silva didn't run? In the 5th round Maia stood in the center of the cage with his arms at his side while Anderson did laps until the ref had to tell him to quit stalling.


I take it Maia was trying to Darth Vader choke Anderson by using the force?

Maia proved that when in the 2 cases he actually went after Silva that he could get his hands on him. One time he actually landed a couple punches and the other he had him against the cage.

Maia was the one losing the fight not Silva.


----------



## footodors

420atalon said:


> I don't get how anyone could appreciate Maia's performance tonight. All Silva had to do for the first 4 rounds was wink at Maia and he would flinch. And if Silva got close to Maia looking to do some damage Maia would throw himself on the ground hoping Silva would let him grab onto his leg or something.
> 
> Silva toyed with Maia for the first 3 rounds and then got bored from not being challenged and stopped caring because he had already won the fight. Instead of brutally finishing Maia he chose to let him finish the fight and give himself a chance to win. Silva didn't just run like some people are saying, he stood there a lot of the time, he even had a couple back and forths with Maia when Maia finally starting to throw punches. After that he walked around Maia... Walked, not run. Had Maia of wanted to catch up to him he would have had no problem but he was scared shitless.
> 
> Silva was giving Maia every opportunity in the world to make this a fight. Standing still with his hands at his waist, leaning forward with his jaw extended within reach of Maia, kneeling on the mat... And all Maia would do is stand there pretending to be holding his arms in boxing position...
> 
> Why should Silva fight if his opponent isn't willing to fight? Why should Silva throw himself at his opponent when he can win by walking in a circle? He outclassed Maia beginning to end and it doesn't take a knockout for us to realize this. I think it is actually kind of sad that people would have been so much happier if Silva had just finished him off, it wouldn't have changed a thing.
> 
> Maia needs to
> 
> 1) Figure out some sort of stand up game(throwing a punch would be a start)
> 2) Learn how to go for a takedown. Throwing yourself on the ground and butt slides don't cut it.
> 3) Realize that if you can't finish a fight you have to win the decision and that you can't do that by refusing to fight for 4 rounds.
> 
> I can't wait till Silva's next fight. I hope they give him a competent fighter because watching him is amazing. No one else can do what he does, no one. He makes his opponents look like children out there.


Exactly!
Reminds me of when I play fight my daughter. Can't do anything unless I let her, which of course I do.


----------



## osmium

The ref was wrong in that situation he wasn't running away from him he was circling him which is allowed. Maia could have just cut him off but he didn't want any part of Andy.


----------



## Danomac

Not P4P because when you don't show up to fight and you look like an idiot in the process, you aren't the best P4P. He didn't look good at anything tonight, he just proved he could last longer than Liddell on Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## DJ Syko

420atalon said:


> I don't get how anyone could appreciate Maia's performance tonight. All Silva had to do for the first 4 rounds was wink at Maia and he would flinch. And if Silva got close to Maia looking to do some damage Maia would throw himself on the ground hoping Silva would let him grab onto his leg or something.
> 
> Silva toyed with Maia for the first 3 rounds and then got bored from not being challenged and stopped caring because he had already won the fight. Instead of brutally finishing Maia he chose to let him finish the fight and give himself a chance to win. Silva didn't just run like some people are saying, he stood there a lot of the time, he even had a couple back and forths with Maia when Maia finally starting to throw punches. After that he walked around Maia... Walked, not run. Had Maia of wanted to catch up to him he would have had no problem but he was scared shitless.
> 
> Silva was giving Maia every opportunity in the world to make this a fight. Standing still with his hands at his waist, leaning forward with his jaw extended within reach of Maia, kneeling on the mat... And all Maia would do is stand there pretending to be holding his arms in boxing position...
> 
> Why should Silva fight if his opponent isn't willing to fight? Why should Silva throw himself at his opponent when he can win by walking in a circle? He outclassed Maia beginning to end and it doesn't take a knockout for us to realize this. I think it is actually kind of sad that people would have been so much happier if Silva had just finished him off, it wouldn't have changed a thing.
> 
> Maia needs to
> 
> 1) Figure out some sort of stand up game(throwing a punch would be a start)
> 2) Learn how to go for a takedown. Throwing yourself on the ground and butt slides don't cut it.
> 3) Realize that if you can't finish a fight you have to win the decision and that you can't do that by refusing to fight for 4 rounds.
> 
> I can't wait till Silva's next fight. I hope they give him a competent fighter because watching him is amazing. No one else can do what he does, no one. He makes his opponents look like children out there.


completely disagree, When has Maia ever been noted to have good stand up? never, Anderson is the best stand up fighter by far in the whole of MMA, so why and earth would Maia charge in and try KO him? he wouldnt and he shouldnt simple as that. 

To say Maia was scared also is complete nonsense, the guy had a broken nose, one eye and was on his knees and still throwing punches at anderson, Andersone was running away from him for 2 and half rounds so how on earth can you say Maia was scared?

Anderson was just by far the better fighter, thats why Maia couldnt get much offense going, he wasnt scared at all and fought with a lot of heart IMO.


----------



## 420atalon

Danomac said:


> Not P4P because when you don't show up to fight and you look like an idiot in the process, you aren't the best P4P. He didn't look good at anything tonight, he just proved he could last longer than Liddell on Dancing with the Stars.


Do you really think that?

GSP comes under this exact same criticism as Silva. Why didn't he strike with Hardy late in the fight and try to KO him? Why did he play it safe and continuously take the fight to the ground? Why didn't he go hardcore looking for the finish in final round? The answer is the same as Silva's fight tonight. They had already won the fight... You take risks when you are losing a fight, not when you are winning one.

GSP and Silva make their opponents look stupid. They make the fights look like a waist of time because that is exactly what they are. This isn't the Ultimate Knockout Championships, this is the Ultimate Fighting Championships and you can't argue that you think Maia or Hardy won their fights recent fights.


----------



## Toxic

420atalon said:


> I take it Maia was trying to Darth Vader choke Anderson by using the force?
> 
> Maia proved that when in the 2 cases he actually went after Silva that he could get his hands on him. One time he actually landed a couple punches and the other he had him against the cage.
> 
> Maia was the one losing the fight not Silva.


Maia was swinging big looping punchs throwing from the freaking knees with all the power he could but leaving him self wide open, those things were the stuff a guy like Chuck Liddell dreams of his opponents throwing and what did Anderson do, he dodged them with ease since my grandmother could have seen them coming a mile away but he never threw back. He did nothing.


----------



## Diokhan

osmium said:


> The ref was wrong in that situation he wasn't running away from him he was circling him which is allowed. Maia could have just cut him off but he didn't want any part of Andy.


Well technically Starnes was "circling" away from Nate too, by that logic. You can call it whatever you want but fact is Maia was the one chasing Silva and he actually threw and landed more hits than Silva on that round. 
Also when was the last time the champion got warned for stalling/running away in ufc?


----------



## sg160187

Hi I'm a long time reader and after reading alot of the posts in this thread I signed up to join the debate.

Now the fight I watched seemed to be a lot different to fight most of you must have seen. You all seem to be bashing Silva for 'running away' for the final 2 rounds?

How I saw it was...

1. Anderson does the usual 'feel the guy out' for the first minute or so then picks up the tempo attacking Maia.

2. Maia gets knocked about a bit gets put on the ground and turtles up to scared to even get up.

3. Silva keeps hitting Maia. Every time he does this and knocks Maia down, Maia curls up in a ball on the floor refusing to get up until the ref makes him.

4. Silva starts practically begging him to take a shot at him and give the fans what they want.

5. Round 3 comes around Maia is still yet to throw let alone land a punch and his face is smashed up. 

6. Silva decides that he should just run around for the rest of the fight getting cautioned by the ref for doing so.

I mean did I get any of that right?

Why didn't the ref tell Maia to fight in the first 3 rounds where he did nothing? I mean he just laid on his back or backed off the whole time and no caution?

What Maia did was basically run away and hide for the first 3 rounds anyway. Can you honestly say he even came to fight?

I would like to see the stats for punchees thrown and landed in the first 3 rounds, anyone got a link?


----------



## SigFig

420atalon said:


> GSP and Silva make their opponents look stupid. They make the fights look like a waist of time because that is exactly what they are. This isn't the Ultimate Knockout Championships, this is the Ultimate Fighting Championships and you can't argue that you think Maia or Hardy won their fights recent fights.


Although I think you're being a bit tough on Maia here, I gotta rep you for the above.

Silva and GSP are one in the same (with the exception that GSP actually displays respect)...

They are so good in one facet of their games (GSP - wrestling and Silva - striking), and so well rounded in the other facets that they can dictate when and where any fight goes it seems. Its not their fault that their opponents can't TAKE their respective titles from them. So a lot of people find their fights boring, but in most cases I am impressed by their sheer dominance. However, today, Silva took it to a low level and lost me, as he COULD have finished that one, no question; In the way that Hughes kinda let his fight drag on with Renzo, but then said fuggit and closed the deal...


----------



## 420atalon

DJ Syko said:


> completely disagree, When has Maia ever been noted to have good stand up? never, Anderson is the best stand up fighter by far in the whole of MMA, so why and earth would Maia charge in and try KO him? he wouldnt and he shouldnt simple as that.
> 
> To say Maia was scared also is complete nonsense, the guy had a broken nose, one eye and was on his knees and still throwing punches at anderson, Andersone was running away from him for 2 and half rounds so how on earth can you say Maia was scared?
> 
> Anderson was just by far the better fighter, thats why Maia couldnt get much offense going, he wasnt scared at all and fought with a lot of heart IMO.


You are right, Maia should just stick to his game plan of standing in the center of the octagon with his arms raised in the air because he can't do anything to win the fight. Better yet he should probably of just let Silva KO him so that he wouldn't have been humiliated like he was.

Maia was scared(or maybe mentally beat is a better word for it) from the very beginning of the fight. Either that or he really thought that those head thrusts were going to knock him out. Yes he did show desperation at that one point but after that didn't work he gave up once again. 

Maybe Maia didn't watch Silva fight Leites but he should have known that Silva would refuse to fight him on the ground. Most people knew that this would be the case.



Toxic said:


> Maia was swinging big looping punchs throwing from the freaking knees with all the power he could but leaving him self wide open, those things were the stuff a guy like Chuck Liddell dreams of his opponents throwing and what did Anderson do, he dodged them with ease since my grandmother could have seen them coming a mile away but he never threw back. He did nothing.


You would have got your wish on Maia being knocked out had he of tried those punches earlier or for more then 1 minute in the 5th round when both fighters are tired. I don't buy that Silva was gassed but he was tired enough(Maia did less then him and you could tell Maia was out of gas as well) that landing a counter in that half minute flurry is difficult(and when Maia was on his knees swinging Silva was right there trying for the counter).


----------



## TraMaI

420atalon said:


> I don't get how anyone could appreciate Maia's performance tonight. All Silva had to do for the first 4 rounds was wink at Maia and he would flinch. And if Silva got close to Maia looking to do some damage Maia would throw himself on the ground hoping Silva would let him grab onto his leg or something. [/b]
> 
> I didn't see that at all actually, not until Maia started trying to actually take him down. The couple times he did fall was when Silva was charging at him, which is actually a decent strategy. Think of it as when you counter someone over committing to a punch with a takedown, it's the same thing but he's pulling guard because he can hold Silva down better from there, where as Leites just plopped down and butt scooted after him for 5 rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silva toyed with Maia for the first 3 rounds and then got bored from not being challenged and stopped caring because he had already won the fight. Instead of brutally finishing Maia he chose to let him finish the fight and give himself a chance to win. Silva didn't just run like some people are saying, he stood there a lot of the time, he even had a couple back and forths with Maia when Maia finally starting to throw punches. After that he walked around Maia... Walked, not run. Had Maia of wanted to catch up to him he would have had no problem but he was scared shitless.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Silva toyed with him in the first round and then shit all over the UFC and MMA. This is a sport and that was extremely unsportsman like. This is akin to a wide reciever catching a touchdown and having a God damn tea party in the end zone for 15 minutes.
> 
> And actually, he did run. Mirg, in the first good call of his entire career, almost gave him a card for it. At one point he RAN BEHIND THE REF... It wasn't that he was running scared but he was running regardless.
> 
> As far as Maia being scared shitless, of course he was, who the hell isn't scared shitless of standing in front of Anderson let alone he's a ground fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silva was giving Maia every opportunity in the world to make this a fight. Standing still with his hands at his waist, leaning forward with his jaw extended within reach of Maia, kneeling on the mat... And all Maia would do is stand there pretending to be holding his arms in boxing position...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's called baiting and ask Forrest Griffin how that worked out for him when Anderson was "giving him the opportunity to make it a fight."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should Silva fight if his opponent isn't willing to fight? Why should Silva throw himself at his opponent when he can win by walking in a circle? He outclassed Maia beginning to end and it doesn't take a knockout for us to realize this. I think it is actually kind of sad that people would have been so much happier if Silva had just finished him off, it wouldn't have changed a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Maia WAS willing to fight. If he wasn't he wouldn't have followed Anderson around the cage for 4 rounds. At least Maia was TRYING to catch him, while Anderson did Jack shit outside the first 2.5 rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maia needs to
> 
> 1) Figure out some sort of stand up game(throwing a punch would be a start)
> 2) Learn how to go for a takedown. Throwing yourself on the ground and butt slides don't cut it.
> 3) Realize that if you can't finish a fight you have to win the decision and that you can't do that by refusing to fight for 4 rounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) Sort of agreed. It's clearly evident his striking isn't his strong suit, but he's come a long way since his debut (Ask Miller). Him even attempting to strike with Silva when he was at that level is suicide
> 2) I don't know if you know a lot about BJJ, but Maia wasn't doing that. He was attempting to grab one of Anderson's legs and trip him or pull him into his guard. He's done it countless times and won fights by doing so.
> 3)Refusing to fight is different than your opponent running. The only difference between this fight and Nate Quarry vs Kalib Starnes is that Anderson threw a few punches and kicks in the first couple rounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait till Silva's next fight. I hope they give him a competent fighter because watching him is amazing. No one else can do what he does, no one. He makes his opponents look like children out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly I hope he fights on the undercard. What he did is a massive disrespect not only to the UFC and it's fans but to the sport as a whole. We're not barbarians or jackasses, we're ******* martial artists. This isn't a street fight or a pick up game of ******* basketball. In my opinion Silva should have half of his purse cut for unsportsman like conduct. I really, really hope Dana and the UFC start adding clauses for that shit in the near future.
Click to expand...


----------



## machidaisgod

Yeah this sums it up prtty good, at least it was more exciting than GSp's fight. Anyone who bet would go 5 rounds must have known something, not saying it was fixed but AS could have finished him any time if he wanted. Maia was jumping back at every faint. Why people are critsizing AS is absurd, maybe BJ fought better than AS today but I am glad the way it ended. The line on a AS - GSP fight is gonna move down to pick-em and maybe GSP will actually fight him after seeing such a poor performance. Is not that ther fight we all want to see?


----------



## marcthegame

I hate Sonnen with a passion but I want to see this fight. Hopefully Sonnen would not be a pu**Y and is all talk. If he is gonig in there to bang with Anderson this will be a good fight.


----------



## 420atalon

SigFig said:


> They are so good in one facet of their games (GSP - wrestling and Silva - striking), and so well rounded in the other facets that they can dictate when and where any fight goes it seems. Its not their fault that their opponents can't TAKE their respective titles from them. So a lot of people find their fights boring, but in most cases I am impressed by their sheer dominance. However, today, *Silva took it to a low level and lost me, as he COULD have finished that one*, no question; In the way that Hughes kinda let his fight drag on with Renzo, but then said fuggit and closed the deal...


The one thing that I don't think people are giving Maia enough credit for is keeping himself safe. He always(literally always...) had his hands up protecting his face. Silva could kick him in the legs, arms or punch him in the knee etc but he was not getting openings to go for killing blows. 

Silva is a fighter who makes fighters pay for their mistakes and Maia wasn't making those mistakes because he wasn't fighting back. Maia was turtleing hoping for Silva to give him a chance at a submission. Maybe Silva could have manhandled Maia and completely overwhelmed him then finished the fight in a knockout but that leaves openings, the kinds of openings Maia was looking for(and whenever Silva did try something like this earlier in the fight Maia would drop down looking to grab a leg). 

In short I don't think Silva could have knocked Maia out at will. He is good but he isn't that good.


----------



## swpthleg

OK Chael, now you can shut up and get in the gym, if you want A. Silva that bad.


----------



## Harness

In the mood that Dana is in, it will be Sonnena and Belfort taking on Silva in one night.


----------



## truebluefan

I dont like the toying done by silva


----------



## Thiago_Alves

Sorry

Is there any gif of SILVA pullin a face when Maia tries to strike him at the begginin of round 2? That was hilarious xD


----------



## DropKick

I just watched it. Silva was just so dominant I think he knew he could finish it at any time. After landing baisically every punch and kick he threw including a flying knee in the first 2.5 rounds he just took it easy for the rest of the fight. There is no doubt he could have seriously hurt Maia had he wanted to. Silva knew Maia couldn't do anything to him and he could pretty much do what he wanted to Silva. It seemed liked he was just proving the point that Maia shouldn't have been in there with him. And honestly, the fight wasn't nearly as bad as some of you are making it out to be. Sure, Silva could have taken him out at any point, but really why hurt a guy that can't do anything to you. It's like throwing a little kid in with a grown man.


----------



## Toxic

sg160187 said:


> Hi I'm a long time reader and after reading alot of the posts in this thread I signed up to join the debate.
> 
> Now the fight I watched seemed to be a lot different to fight most of you must have seen. You all seem to be bashing Silva for 'running away' for the final 2 rounds?
> 
> How I saw it was...
> 
> 1. Anderson does the usual 'feel the guy out' for the first minute or so then picks up the tempo attacking Maia.
> 
> 2. Maia gets knocked about a bit gets put on the ground and turtles up to scared to even get up.
> 
> 3. Silva keeps hitting Maia. Every time he does this and knocks Maia down, Maia curls up in a ball on the floor refusing to get up until the ref makes him.
> 
> 4. Silva starts practically begging him to take a shot at him and give the fans what they want.
> 
> 5. Round 3 comes around Maia is still yet to throw let alone land a punch and his face is smashed up.
> 
> 6. Silva decides that he should just run around for the rest of the fight getting cautioned by the ref for doing so.
> 
> I mean did I get any of that right?
> 
> Why didn't the ref tell Maia to fight in the first 3 rounds where he did nothing? I mean he just laid on his back or backed off the whole time and no caution?
> 
> What Maia did was basically run away and hide for the first 3 rounds anyway. Can you honestly say he even came to fight?
> 
> I would like to see the stats for punchees thrown and landed in the first 3 rounds, anyone got a link?


Maia was at least trying to grab Silva, he was doing something not just running away. Of course he stayed down till the ref stood him up. What happened was Silva would attack Maia would try to grab any appendage he could and pull Silva down. Silva was not gonna be take down. (fine) Maia waited to be stood up obviously scared of being knocked out while trying to get up. Maia's game plan was never to trade punches, the ref was not telling Silva he had to punch Maia, had Silva tried to take Maia down that would have been fine. Silva did NOTHING. That is the difference. The ref does't tell people how they have to fight but he can tell them they need to.



420atalon said:


> You are right, Maia should just stick to his game plan of standing in the center of the octagon with his arms raised in the air because he can't do anything to win the fight. Better yet he should probably of just let Silva KO him so that he wouldn't have been humiliated like he was.
> 
> Maia was scared(or maybe mentally beat is a better word for it) from the very beginning of the fight. Either that or he really thought that those head thrusts were going to knock him out. Yes he did show desperation at that one point but after that didn't work he gave up once again.
> 
> Maybe Maia didn't watch Silva fight Leites but he should have known that Silva would refuse to fight him on the ground. Most people knew that this would be the case.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have got your wish on Maia being knocked out had he of tried those punches earlier or for more then 1 minute in the 5th round when both fighters are tired. I don't buy that Silva was gassed but he was tired enough(Maia did less then him and you could tell Maia was out of gas as well) that landing a counter in that half minute flurry is difficult(and when Maia was on his knees swinging Silva was right there trying for the counter).


Maia spent 4 rounds failing to try to implement his gameplan. Anderson spent those 4 rounds practically trying his best not to finish his clearly outclassed opponent. In the 5th round Maia gave Anderson exactly what he wanted he engaged him and swung so wildly Forrest Griffen would have been proud and yet Anderson did NOTHING. There is no defending it, it wasn't a clash of styles it was Anderson doing the absolute bare minimum to win and then running like a bitch.


----------



## streetpunk08

TraMaI said:


> Honestly I hope he fights on the undercard. What he did is a massive disrespect not only to the UFC and it's fans but to the sport as a whole. We're not barbarians or jackasses, we're ******* martial artists. This isn't a street fight or a pick up game of ******* basketball. In my opinion Silva should have half of his purse cut for unsportsman like conduct. I really, really hope Dana and the UFC start adding clauses for that shit in the near future.


Just because he showboats doesn't mean he's "barbaric", some of the greatest boxer's of all time were the biggest showboaters, they put on a show i.e Ali,Mayweather,RJ, i could go on forever


----------



## 420atalon

TraMaI said:


> I didn't see that at all actually, not until Maia started trying to actually take him down. The couple times he did fall was when Silva was charging at him, which is actually a decent strategy. Think of it as when you counter someone over committing to a punch with a takedown, it's the same thing but he's pulling guard because he can hold Silva down better from there, where as Leites just plopped down and butt scooted after him for 5 rounds.


Those could barely be considered takedowns. 90% of them he was wildly throwing himself at Silva's leg and the chances of him actually getting Silva down were next to none. I think there was 1 time the whole fight where he actually had a chance with that move. And it is that move that annoyed Silva and made it so that he didn't want to push the pace in the fight. Why should he keep putting himself in danger when he can just stand there and win the fight?




TraMaI said:


> And actually, he did run. Mirg, in the first good call of his entire career, almost gave him a card for it. At one point he RAN BEHIND THE REF... It wasn't that he was running scared but he was running regardless.


I actually thought him hiding behind Miragliotta was hilarious...  He wasn't running though, avoiding contact yes but running no. He was always staying close enough that if Maia wanted to he could engage him(as Maia showed at a couple points)



TraMaI said:


> It's called baiting and ask Forrest Griffin how that worked out for him when Anderson was "giving him the opportunity to make it a fight."


Griffin came an inch away from making that fight interesting. That is a lot more then Maia did. I would feel worse being Maia after tonight then if I were Griffin after that fight. 



TraMaI said:


> 2) I don't know if you know a lot about BJJ, but Maia wasn't doing that. He was attempting to grab one of Anderson's legs and trip him or pull him into his guard. He's done it countless times and won fights by doing so.
> 3)Refusing to fight is different than your opponent running. The only difference between this fight and Nate Quarry vs Kalib Starnes is that Anderson threw a few punches and kicks in the first couple rounds.


I know what Maia was attempting but it was a lousy effort in a lost cause the way he was doing it most of the time. His takedown attempts were about as dangerous as his striking...

And Silva wasn't running anywhere in the first 3 rounds... He was practically handing his jaw to Maia on a silver platter and Maia refused to even take a shot at it... I would like to know if Maia even landed a punch in the first 3 rounds... He didn't land any takedown attempts or have any serious submission attempts. Protecting yourself for the first 3 rounds isn't fighting.


----------



## Danomac

WTF are you talking about? I didn't say Hardy or Maia should've won. I certainly didn't compare GSP to Silva. At least GSP was still trying to finish the god damn fight in the championship rounds. At least GSP didn't show disprespect by taunting his opponent. At least GSP didn't backpedal from Hardy when he was coming towards him.

I don't think GSP should be disregarded at all when it comes to P4P, but when someone says Silva should be at the top of the list when he has stupid fights like this is ridiculous.

If anyone asks if I would rather have Silva just KO him in the 1st, yes, I would want that because at least that proves he is still proving a point. That he can win when he wants.

******* around for at least 4 rounds at a big event that's been hyped up for quite some time is not cool. I don't get the justification. I just don't.


----------



## truebluefan

That was the worse fight I have ever seen Silva fight.


----------



## SigFig

As Toxic has pointed out... Maia wasn't Leites here. Yeah, Maia did try a butt scoot a few times, but he also made efforts for ankles, legs, etc. Did he fail -- sure. But he was much more aggressive than Leites imho. Woefully outclassed (technically, not personally ;p) against Silva, but he doesn't deserve Leites-like criticism here. And he engaged with monocular vision in the final round. I give him credit... I woulda tapped to Silva at the weigh-in staredown.


----------



## 420atalon

Danomac said:


> WTF are you talking about? I didn't say Hardy or Maia should've won. I certainly didn't compare GSP to Silva. At least GSP was still trying to finish the god damn fight in the championship rounds. At least GSP didn't show disprespect by taunting his opponent. At least GSP didn't backpedal from Hardy when he was coming towards him.
> 
> I don't think GSP should be disregarded at all when it comes to P4P, but when someone says Silva should be at the top of the list when he has stupid fights like this is ridiculous.
> 
> If anyone asks if I would rather have Silva just KO him in the 1st, yes, I would want that because at least that proves he is still proving a point. That he can win when he wants.
> 
> ******* around for at least 4 rounds at a big event that's been hyped up for quite some time is not cool. I don't get the justification. I just don't.


P4P is measured by ability not on whether a fighter fights the way people want him to. This fight may have proven that Silva isn't a fan favorite but it did nothing to alter his P4P status. 

Silva may be an asshole but he is an asshole who can fight like no other man.


----------



## texturedleech

First time post.

After watching this fight i have mix feelings about the fight.

Anderson was too good for Maia which was clear too see in the first three rounds but as soon as Silva gassed Maia got into the fight and was more even fight.

What showed was Maia wasn't ready for Silva like Hardy wasn't ready for GSP both have to develop striking and takedown defense respectfully. That was main key on why both fights sucked. That blame should be down to both the matchmakers and Maia.

Anderson again could be and should be blamed for acting like a fanny and not trying to put the guy to sleep which he could of done it anytime in the first three rounds.

The fight sucked big time but if you give Anderson someone that will engaged i think you see a forrest griffin type ko and everybody be back in love of him again.


----------



## Toxic

texturedleech said:


> First time post.
> 
> After watching this fight i have mix feelings about the fight.
> 
> Anderson was too good for Maia which was clear too see in the first three rounds but as soon as Silva gassed Maia got into the fight and was more even fight.
> 
> What showed was Maia wasn't ready for Silva like Hardy wasn't ready for GSP both have to develop striking and takedown defense respectfully. That was main key on why both fights sucked. That blame should be down to both the matchmakers and Maia.
> 
> Anderson again could be and should be blamed for acting like a fanny and not trying to put the guy to sleep which he could of done it anytime in the first three rounds.
> 
> The fight sucked big time but if you give Anderson someone that will engaged i think you see a forrest griffin type ko and everybody be back in love of him again.


A fight goes two ways. You can't just keep feeding Anderson guys who go in swinging wildly with there chins out. Sometimes you need to implement your game plan not sit around and wait for your opponent to implement it for you.


----------



## Bonnar426

Somewhere out there Dan Henderson is laughing his ass off!


----------



## Toxic

Bonnar426 said:


> Somewhere out there Dan Henderson is laughing his ass off!


Yup, him and Scott Coker.


----------



## aerius

texturedleech said:


> The fight sucked big time but if you give Anderson someone that will engaged i think you see a forrest griffin type ko and everybody be back in love of him again.


Not me. My opinion of him now is and will remain the same one I had of Matt Hughes way back when: I'll respect him for his accomplishments but dislike him as a person and a fighter because he's a peckerhead. I gave him a pass for the Thales Leites fight, then he dicks it up again today. He's gotta do a lot, and I mean a lot more than knock out the next guy to get my respect & support back.


----------



## Blitzz

Not going to even bother watching this fight.


----------



## Toxic

Blitzz said:


> Not going to even bother watching this fight.


Lucky you, all it did for me was inspire anger and hatred.


----------



## sg160187

Toxic said:


> Maia was at least trying to grab Silva, he was doing something not just running away. Of course he stayed down till the ref stood him up. What happened was Silva would attack Maia would try to grab any appendage he could and pull Silva down. Silva was not gonna be take down. (fine) Maia waited to be stood up obviously scared of being knocked out while trying to get up. Maia's game plan was never to trade punches, the ref was not telling Silva he had to punch Maia, had Silva tried to take Maia down that would have been fine. Silva did NOTHING. That is the difference. The ref does't tell people how they have to fight but he can tell them they need to.


I counted maybe 4 takedown attempts from Maia the whole fight. Most of which were less than even half hearted.

You say that Silva did nothing? As in the same 'nothing' that Maia did for 4 rounds? All I saw Maia do was get hit and lay on his back. Get his nose broken then swing from his knees.

Lets be realistic for Maia this was a payday, He had a shot and bottled it. He went in as such an underdog he should of thrown everything at Silva! 

Did being a pansy get him anywhere other than a broken nose? Take Hardy for example now I like the kid and after that display against GSP (where to be fair he was outclassed) He showed heart, still lost but gained a lot of respect.

Maia on the other hand came in, got hit, knew he was in way over his head and decided to waste as much time laying on his back and holding his hands up high.

Another example is BJ Penn tonight can anyone honestly of seen anything but a Penn win? Well Edgar came in knowing he was an underdog and look what he went home with. He put it on the line and got his reward.

As for the whole Maia's gameplan was to not trade punches, I'm sure Silva's gameplan was to stand up. The difference being that Silva's gameplan worked (refer to Maia's face for the evidence)

What winds me up is that you stand there slating Silva for following his gameplan and nullifying the threat of Maia. I don't agree with the extent he went in humiliating Maia but what is Silva meant to do when you throw him a chump to fight who point blank refuses to fight back? 

Every good fighter starts off with a gameplan, it takes a great one to be able to adapt to the situation in front of him.


----------



## texturedleech

Toxic said:


> A fight goes two ways. You can't just keep feeding Anderson guys who go in swinging wildly with there chins out. Sometimes you need to implement your game plan not sit around and wait for your opponent to implement it for you.


I don't mean guys who just swinging widely. I just want a guy who is confortable on the feet and the ground because you have to be both to fight a guy like Silva.


----------



## osmium

SigFig said:


> As Toxic has pointed out... Maia wasn't Leites here. Yeah, Maia did try a butt scoot a few times, but he also made efforts for ankles, legs, etc. Did he fail -- sure. But he was much more aggressive than Leites imho. Woefully outclassed (technically, not personally ;p) against Silva, but he doesn't deserve Leites-like criticism here. And he engaged with monocular vision in the final round. I give him credit... I woulda tapped to Silva at the weigh-in staredown.


You Maia defenders are fairly delusional. Just making shit up about the fight. Maia went balls to the wall for about 15-25 seconds out of the last 2 rounds after losing the first three convincingly. Maia absolutely refused to engage for the vast majority of the fight that isn't a gameplan that is being afraid for good reason as his face and lead leg showed. Silva got down on one knee directly infront of him and he did nothing. Andy was constantly standing infront of him with his hands down sticking his chin out and Maia did nothing. Explain to me how diving at Andy's legs from 6 feet out is a viable attempt at winning a fight. 

Silva won the fight and took a walk it isn't his fault Maia didn't make a serious attempt at winning. Seriously what is wrong with these BJJ guys. Your face is already fucked up and you can't win a decision just go after him who cares if it probably won't work. A 1% chance of success is better than the 0% you get from standing in the center of the octagon bleeding on yourself.


----------



## Toxic

texturedleech said:


> I don't mean guys who just swinging widely. I just want a guy who is confortable on the feet and the ground because you have to be both to fight a guy like Silva.


Patrick Cote was game to do both but Silva spent more time posturing and trying to throw Cote off his game then actually fighting.



osmium said:


> You Maia defenders are fairly delusional. Just making shit up about the fight. Maia went balls to the wall for about 15-25 seconds out of the last 2 rounds after losing the first three convincingly. Maia absolutely refused to engage for the vast majority of the fight that isn't a gameplan that is being afraid for good reason as his face and lead leg showed. Silva got down on one knee directly infront of him and he did nothing. Andy was constantly standing infront of him with his hands down sticking his chin out and Maia did nothing. Explain to me how diving at Andy's legs from 6 feet out is a viable attempt at winning a fight.
> 
> Silva won the fight and took a walk it isn't his fault Maia didn't make a serious attempt at winning. Seriously what is wrong with these BJJ guys. Your face is already fucked up and you can't win a decision just go after him who cares if it probably won't work. A 1% chance of success is better than the 0% you get from standing in the center of the octagon bleeding on yourself.


Diving form 20 feet out is still a better attempt at an attack than dancing and running.


----------



## NotDylan

osmium said:


> You Maia defenders are fairly delusional. Just making shit up about the fight. Maia went balls to the wall for about 15-25 seconds out of the last 2 rounds after losing the first three convincingly. Maia absolutely refused to engage for the vast majority of the fight that isn't a gameplan that is being afraid for good reason as his face and lead leg showed. Silva got down on one knee directly infront of him and he did nothing. Andy was constantly standing infront of him with his hands down sticking his chin out and Maia did nothing. Explain to me how diving at Andy's legs from 6 feet out is a viable attempt at winning a fight.
> 
> Silva won the fight and took a walk it isn't his fault Maia didn't make a serious attempt at winning. Seriously what is wrong with these BJJ guys. Your face is already fucked up and you can't win a decision just go after him who cares if it probably won't work. A 1% chance of success is better than the 0% you get from standing in the center of the octagon bleeding on yourself.


Talk about being delusional. Silva is the best striker in MMA, Maia is far from it. Silva is laying a trap when he's down on one knee and you want Maia to engage then? That's exactly what Silva wants too! You're complaining that Maia looked uncomfortable on his feet against the best striker in MMA? Shocking.

Now, if you want to bitch and moan about someone not willing to engage, let's talk about Silva in rounds 4 and 5.


----------



## osmium

Toxic said:


> Patrick Cote was game to do both but Silva spent more time posturing and trying to throw Cote off his game then actually fighting.
> 
> 
> Diving form 20 feet out is still a better attempt at an attack than dancing and running.


Yeah I guess he badly damaged Maia's face, body, and right leg by running, right. Silva didn't beat the shit out of him inbetween and during those taunts. You are just making shit up to justify hating on Andy. If you didn't like how he fought or him shit talking and mocking Maia that is fine but don't pretend he didn't beat the crap out of him or that Maia was putting on a Rocky like performance.



NotDylan said:


> Talk about being delusional. Silva is the best striker in MMA, Maia is far from it. Silva is laying a trap when he's down on one knee and you want Maia to engage then? That's exactly what Silva wants too! You're complaining that Maia looked uncomfortable on his feet against the best striker in MMA? Shocking.
> 
> Now, if you want to bitch and moan about someone not willing to engage, let's talk about Silva in rounds 4 and 5.


It makes more sense to dive at his lead leg at that point than when he has more time and ability to react when he is standing. The less skilled fighter needs to take more risks to win that is the way it works. Silva already won the fight why should he engage he did his job.


----------



## SigFig

osmium said:


> You Maia defenders are fairly delusional...
> 
> Silva won the fight and took a walk it isn't his fault Maia didn't make a serious attempt at winning. Seriously what is wrong with these BJJ guys. Your face is already fucked up and you can't win a decision just go after him who cares if it probably won't work. A 1% chance of success is better than the 0% you get from standing in the center of the octagon bleeding on yourself.


Ok bossman... I guess Silva dancing around for the final three rounds is good enough for you...


----------



## Toxic

sg160187 said:


> I counted maybe 4 takedown attempts from Maia the whole fight. Most of which were less than even half hearted.
> 
> You say that Silva did nothing? As in the same 'nothing' that Maia did for 4 rounds? All I saw Maia do was get hit and lay on his back. Get his nose broken then swing from his knees.
> 
> Lets be realistic for Maia this was a payday, He had a shot and bottled it. He went in as such an underdog he should of thrown everything at Silva!
> 
> Did being a pansy get him anywhere other than a broken nose? Take Hardy for example now I like the kid and after that display against GSP (where to be fair he was outclassed) He showed heart, still lost but gained a lot of respect.
> 
> Maia on the other hand came in, got hit, knew he was in way over his head and decided to waste as much time laying on his back and holding his hands up high.
> 
> Another example is BJ Penn tonight can anyone honestly of seen anything but a Penn win? Well Edgar came in knowing he was an underdog and look what he went home with. He put it on the line and got his reward.
> 
> As for the whole Maia's gameplan was to not trade punches, I'm sure Silva's gameplan was to stand up. The difference being that Silva's gameplan worked (refer to Maia's face for the evidence)
> 
> What winds me up is that you stand there slating Silva for following his gameplan and nullifying the threat of Maia. I don't agree with the extent he went in humiliating Maia but what is Silva meant to do when you throw him a chump to fight who point blank refuses to fight back?
> 
> Every good fighter starts off with a gameplan, it takes a great one to be able to adapt to the situation in front of him.


Silva had Maia completely out classed, I mean it wasn't even funny, it was just sad. I can honestly say I think Maia did his best, it wasn't even remotely in the same realm as being enough but he gave it his best shot at winning the fight (he was not gonna win standing so trying would be stupid) Silva on the other hand despite being the vastly superior fighter never really tried to put Maia away. Maia couldn't even fight back that is how outclassed he was and Silva couldn't put him away?



osmium said:


> Yeah I guess he badly damaged Maia's face, body, and right leg by running, right. Silva didn't beat the shit out of him inbetween and during those taunts. You are just making shit up to justify hating on Andy. If you didn't like how he fought or him shit talking and mocking Maia that is fine but don't pretend he didn't beat the crap out of him or that Maia was putting on a Rocky like performance.


Anderson being able to damage Anderson at will is exaclty what I am talking about, every little attempt to hurt Maia did just that. Maia wasn't Rocky, Maia was a can that should have been crushed instead it just had a couple dents put in it.


----------



## Freiermuth

osmium said:


> You Maia defenders are fairly delusional. Just making shit up about the fight. Maia went balls to the wall for about 15-25 seconds out of the last 2 rounds after losing the first three convincingly. Maia absolutely refused to engage for the vast majority of the fight that isn't a gameplan that is being afraid for good reason as his face and lead leg showed. Silva got down on one knee directly infront of him and he did nothing. Andy was constantly standing infront of him with his hands down sticking his chin out and Maia did nothing. Explain to me how diving at Andy's legs from 6 feet out is a viable attempt at winning a fight.
> 
> Silva won the fight and took a walk it isn't his fault Maia didn't make a serious attempt at winning. Seriously what is wrong with these BJJ guys. Your face is already fucked up and you can't win a decision just go after him who cares if it probably won't work. A 1% chance of success is better than the 0% you get from standing in the center of the octagon bleeding on yourself.



I'm glad Maia didn't give AS the satisfaction of getting the KO, so now AS has to deal with the shit-storm from his boss and fans.


----------



## Toxic

Freiermuth said:


> I'm glad Maia didn't give AS the satisfaction of getting the KO, so now AS has to deal with the shit-storm from his boss and fans.


I think he was trying to go out on his shield in the 5th swinging wildly, dropping his hands. He tried to serve Anderson a KO on a platter, all Anderson had to do was swing.


----------



## osmium

He hit a flying knee(the move he gives up most of his takedowns on) on supposedly the best bjj blackbelt in MMA. How is that not trying to finish? He landed several brutal shots in the first 3 rounds. Give Maia credit for surviving those he wasn't helpless he just was too afraid of being knocked out to take the chances he needed to to get inside. I didn't care for 4 and 5 but that is on Maia he had already lost on the cards he needed to finish Andy to win and he didn't throw caution to the wind to do it. How can you call yourself a professional fighter if you aren't willing to risk getting KOed when that is your only option at winning the world title?


----------



## coldcall420

All I can say is Anderson Siva is a scary man......


WHAO.......I mean serious toying going on, begging for someone to engage him....WOW, he needs to step up to 205 and fight Shogun once Lyoto beats him again.....


Shogun wont like that taunting....it wont meatter, but at the same time, we'll see what happens....


Miai looked like he totally didnt belong out there, he kept trying to fall into guard it was sad....


----------



## 154rambo

A. Silva's tha man! Im impressed that it came down to decision though...


----------



## Toxic

osmium said:


> He hit a flying knee(the move he gives up most of his takedowns on) on supposedly the best bjj blackbelt in MMA. How is that not trying to finish? He landed several brutal shots in the first 3 rounds. Give Maia credit for surviving those he wasn't helpless he just was too afraid of being knocked out to take the chances he needed to to get inside. I didn't care for 4 and 5 but that is on Maia he had already lost on the cards he needed to finish Andy to win and he didn't throw caution to the wind to do it. How can you call yourself a professional fighter if you aren't willing to risk getting KOed when that is your only option at winning the world title?


He landed brutal shots that clearly hurt Maia and did nothing to follow them up, yeah he threw the knee but come on he had pretty good reason to be confident as Maia wasn't trying to really set up any kind of take down he was just diving at any appendage like a scared little kid.


----------



## osmium

coldcall420 said:


> All I can say is Anderson Siva is a scary man......
> 
> 
> WHAO.......I mean serious toying going on, begging for someone to engage him....WOW, he needs to step up to 205 and fight Shogun once Lyoto beats him again.....
> 
> 
> Shogun wont like that taunting....it wont meatter, but at the same time, we'll see what happens....
> 
> 
> Miai looked like he totally didnt belong out there, he kept trying to fall into guard it was sad....


Shogun/Silva does need to happen really the only guys who have the tools theoretically to make Silva work in the UFC are GSP, the top 5 at LHW, and Belfort. He would probably beat them all convincingly too.



Toxic said:


> He landed brutal shots that clearly hurt Maia and did nothing to follow them up, yeah he threw the knee but come on he had pretty good reason to be confident as Maia wasn't trying to really set up any kind of take down he was just diving at any appendage like a scared little kid.


That is his strategy against really good BJJ players. It is a shame too since his GNP is brutal on a Bones level but he feels that if a grappler wants to fight him on the ground he is going to have to take him down and I can't really fault him for that. GSP wasn't exactly trying to finish Hardy on the ground outside of like 4 submission attempts in 5 rounds he wasn't going hard with GNP so he didn't lose positioning. He did what he needed to win and so did Silva. I can't ask either of them to alter their strategy when they are dominating with it. The guy losing is the one that needs to change what he is doing.


----------



## DropKick

*Spoiler - Maia talks about the fight*

http://www.mmabay.co.uk/2010/04/11/demian-maia-reveals-he-was-verbally-abused-by-anderson-silva-during-fight-in-abu-dhabi/

UFC middleweight, Demian Maia has revealed he was “sworn at and disrespected” during his title fight tonight with champion, Anderson Silva, a fight that saw “The Spider” dance around and make hand gestures towards him for five rounds.

According to Fighters Only Magazine, a source close to the fighter revealed that the comments kept coming for the entire twenty five minutes and that was the main reason why he didn’t shake hands at the end.

Maia also revealed that he has a fracture of the eye socket and is “probably” suffering from a broken nose from the series of heavy shots sustained early on in the fight. Stay tuned to MMABay for more updates as we get them.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Does anyone know what Maia actually did to anger Silva? What Silva did seemed unwarranted.


----------



## DropKick

Maia reportedly has a fractured eye socket and broken nose. Should Silva have hurt him more?

Edit - The taunting was uncalled for.


----------



## Toxic

DropKick said:


> Maia reportedly has a fractured eye socket and broken nose. Should Silva have hurt him more?
> 
> Edit - The taunting was uncalled for.


Yes, He should have finished him when he had him hurt. Instead he would hurt him, and then let him recover so he could hurt him again.


----------



## machidaisgod

I would still take Silva:thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame

Man if anderson felt disrespect by Maia comments, Imagine what is instore for Sonnen in terms of Anderson mind set.


----------



## DropKick

Toxic said:


> Yes, He should have finished him when he had him hurt. Instead he would hurt him, and then let him recover so he could hurt him again.


I agree, he should have thrown a couple strikes at Maia's head when he went down from the knee. The ref probably would have stopped it right there.


----------



## coldcall420

Do we actually know anderson swore a him??? Maybe Maia is pissed cuz he was disresected and outclassed???


----------



## osmium

AlphaDawg said:


> Does anyone know what Maia actually did to anger Silva? What Silva did seemed unwarranted.


We really need someone who speaks portuguese to tell us what Andy is actually saying. Supposedly Andy felt that Maia was completely disrespecting his grappling with some stuff he said before the fight. I don't know if that is true or not maybe it is a sensitive subject for him since everyone talks shit about his wrestling and BJJ like he is Melvin Manhoef on the mat or something when he is actually really good. 

Shit talking and hot dogging during a fight are fine in my book, if you don't like it shut them up, it is a fight that option is available. People hated Ali for doing it at the time too. What Silva did will be seen as quaint and amusing in 25 years when people are making documentaries about how he was the greatest of all time.


----------



## Toxic

marcthegame said:


> not as stupid as the fight i paid 60 dollars to watch today. Would u pay 60 dollars to watch a dude stand there while the other guy dances around him tauting him for 25 mins.


Maybe the other guy should try finishing the fight instead of dancing? If you want to dance there are shows for that. When Chuck Liddell wanted to dance he went on Dancing With The Stars, when Chuck stepped into the cage he did it to fight.


----------



## coldcall420

Toxic said:


> Yes, He should have finished him when he had him hurt. Instead he would hurt him, and then let him recover so he could hurt him again.


 
So should GSP......sorry you walked into that......and u know I love GSP.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic

coldcall420 said:


> So should GSP......sorry you walked into that......and u know I love GSP.....:thumbsup:


Thats fine but at no point was Hardy in the same kind of risk of being finished. Silva literally could have ended that fight at any given moment. And I hate Dan Hardy.


----------



## Indestructibl3

Harness said:


> In the mood that Dana is in, it will be Sonnena and Belfort taking on Silva in one night.


lmao so true ...


----------



## xbrokenshieldx

osmium said:


> We really need someone who speaks portuguese to tell us what Andy is actually saying. Supposedly Andy felt that Maia was completely disrespecting his grappling with some stuff he said before the fight. I don't know if that is true or not maybe it is a sensitive subject for him since everyone talks shit about his wrestling and BJJ like he is Melvin Manhoef on the mat or something when he is actually really good.
> 
> Shit talking and hot dogging during a fight are fine in my book, if you don't like it shut them up, it is a fight that option is available. People hated Ali for doing it at the time too. What Silva did will be seen as quaint and amusing in 25 years when people are making documentaries about how he was the greatest of all time.


I don't disagree with you. But Ali also fought. He did a lot more than just dancing. If he was showboating and fighting and crushed Maia, fine with me. But all he did was showboat. That is my problem with it.

The thing is, he has the talent to just blow through Maia, but its like he chooses not to. That is my biggest issue with him.


----------



## coldcall420

Toxic said:


> Thats fine but at no point was Hardy in the same kind of risk of being finished. Silva literally could have ended that fight at any given moment. And I hate Dan Hardy.


 
My point was that we both know GSP could have finished him, he could have postured up and GnP hardy....I mean he didnt taunt him, but in a way he just used him.....

Anderson did that tonight, he just was super flashy with it and I think that Maia probably has no answer but to complain.....rightfully so to many it seems including Dana....


----------



## Toxic

GSP played it safe and didn't take any risks it may not be commendable depending on peoples opinions but it is hardly in the same league as what Anderson did.


----------



## Toxic

AlphaDawg said:


> Does anyone know what Maia actually did to anger Silva? What Silva did seemed unwarranted.


Apparently Silva tried to dodge the question at the post fight press conference before finally saying is was because Maia talked about breaking his arm. Yes he got mad that the most decorated grappler in his division thought he could submit him . The nerve of Maia to have a bit of confidence.
e before the Forrest


----------



## JoshKnows46

dana should be upset, it wasn't the same situation as gsp/hardy.

anderson could have finished that fight anytime he wanted, he chose not to, he chose to not fight with 100% of his potental...gsp wouldn't have been able to finish hardy if they fought 20 rounds, and gsp's gameplan is just to lay on people, so i guess dana's use to it...this wasn't the normal anderson performance, i figure thats why he's more disapoint in anderson, plus the disrespectful showboating, if your gonna showboat like that you should finish, or you just look stupid..

gsp going to desision is expected, he doesn't have the skill set of anderson, or he atleast hasn't used it since the serra fight. gsp is expected to be scared of contact, cus we're use to it, we're not use to anderson silva running from contact for 2.5 rounds.


----------



## acowyes

osmium said:


> We really need someone who speaks portuguese to tell us what Andy is actually saying. Supposedly Andy felt that Maia was completely disrespecting his grappling with some stuff he said before the fight. I don't know if that is true or not maybe it is a sensitive subject for him since everyone talks shit about his wrestling and BJJ like he is Melvin Manhoef on the mat or something when he is actually really good.
> 
> Shit talking and hot dogging during a fight are fine in my book, if you don't like it shut them up, it is a fight that option is available. People hated Ali for doing it at the time too. What Silva did will be seen as quaint and amusing in 25 years when people are making documentaries about how he was the greatest of all time.


First of all, Silva is not going to be considered the greatest of all time. The greatest of all time does not spend two rounds running away from his opponent. 

Further, if Silva was really mad about what Maia said and wanted to prove his BJJ skills are legit, he should have submitted Maia. That is how you prove yourself. That is what "the greatest of all time" would do. 

I think one can make a good argument that Silva was scared of Maia's BJJ. All Silva wanted to do was counterstrike because that's his strength. He used taunts to attempt to accomplish this. Maia, not being a fool, wanted nothing to do with it.


----------



## marcthegame

Toxic said:


> Apparently Silva tried to dodge the question at the post fight press conference before finally saying is was because Maia talked about breaking his arm. Yes he got mad that the most decorated grappler in his division thought he could submit him . The nerve of Maia to have a bit of confidence.


ya man not blaming Maia but if that ticked Anderson off, i can just imagine how anderson mind set must be regarding Sonnen.


----------



## Iuanes

I don't know, to me, a good way to get back at someone for disrespecting you is too beat them up and knock them out. I guess Anderson felt that since Maia disrespected him he should let him off the hook for 3 rounds, have the fans get behind him and chant his name.

I seriously have no idea what goes on that man's head.


----------



## osmium

acowyes said:


> First of all, Silva is not going to be considered the greatest of all time. The greatest of all time does not spend two rounds running away from his opponent.


Well you can continue to live in the moment and ignore reality but that doesn't change the fact that he is the greatest striker ever in MMA. He has the best highlight reel and will probably run through the majority of the LHW division at its most stacked in history. He could seriously go on a streak of like 20 wins in a row in the UFC defending a title and moving up in weight for super fights. No one is going to care that you feel cheated out of 50 dollars because silva only beat the shit out of some guy for 3 rounds instead of 5 in 25 years.


----------



## oldfan

acowyes said:


> First of all, Silva is not going to be considered the greatest of all time. The greatest of all time does not spend two rounds running away from his opponent.
> 
> Further, if Silva was really mad about what Maia said and wanted to prove his BJJ skills are legit, he should have submitted Maia. That is how you prove yourself. That is what "the greatest of all time" would do.
> 
> I think one can make a good argument that Silva was scared of Maia's BJJ. All Silva wanted to do was counterstrike because that's his strength. He used taunts to attempt to accomplish this. Maia, not being a fool, wanted nothing to do with it.


Most sensible post in this thread. It's easy to understand everyones anger. I think it's misplaced when directed at Maia, ....But please don't call the man a ***** on here when you know you wouldn't do it to his face if you had a stick in your hand.


----------



## coldcall420

Toxic said:


> Apparently Silva tried to dodge the question at the post fight press conference before finally saying is was because Maia talked about breaking his arm. Yes he got mad that the most decorated grappler in his division thought he could submit him . The nerve of Maia to have a bit of confidence.
> e before the Forrest


 

Its not just that he stated he would be taking the belt from Anderson and bringing it home with him, I mean there was talk before the fight and Maia was gonna school him in jitz i just think Anderson was pissed and had heard that Maia is working his stand up and should be able to hang , not win or dominate but allow him to get the fight where he wanted it.....

Clearly this wasn't the case and I think Anderson was kind of insulted by that......it's a 2 way street ya know???


----------



## TraMaI

marcthegame said:


> Plain and Simple Maia is a Pu**Y if a man is point at you and tauting you y the hell would you just knock him out. Maia stood there and took it did aint even try to hit anderson when he was pointing at him.


Yeah because a smart man gets angry and starts throwing wild punches at someone who is possibly the greatest striker in the world. 

/facepalm


----------



## Toxic

coldcall420 said:


> Its not just that he stated he would be taking the belt from Anderson and bringing it home with him, I mean there was talk before the fight and Maia was gonna school him in jitz i just think Anderson was pissed and had heard that Maia is working his stand up and should be able to hang , not win or dominate but allow him to get the fight where he wanted it.....
> 
> Clearly this wasn't the case and I think Anderson was kind of insulted by that......it's a 2 way street ya know???


Not really, Anderson's opponents are now supposed to say that Anderson is gonna destroy him? Maia wasn't disrespectful and if Anderson thought it was so disrespectful for Maia to say he could submit him why didn't he jump into his guard and prove it?


----------



## HellRazor

Big problem with this fight is the respect factor. Or lack thereof. In general, in mma, guys usually offer at least token respect for the fact that other guy trains hard. This fight ..... I'd never treat a guy I respected the way Silva treated Maia, and there's no way Maia could respect Silva afterward.

I'd rather get my ass handed to me a hundred times than shake the hands of a fighter I didn't respect. I'll spit at you and say 'break the other arm' first. Everybody gets beat down some time. It's part of the fight game. I've dished it out, and I've had to take it. But if you can't the opponent's willingness to get into the ring, something's wrong with you. It's not quite as bad as instructors who beat on their students, but it's close.

How much of an ass do you have to be for Chael Sonnen's comments about you to make sense?


----------



## Toxic

TraMaI said:


> Yeah because a smart man gets angry and starts throwing wild punches at someone who is possibly the greatest striker in the world.
> 
> /facepalm


Worked for Forrest didn't it?


----------



## towwffc

I don't care what was said before the fight he could have humiliated him all he wanted but he should have atleast tried to finish the fight before the 25 minutes was up.


----------



## coldcall420

JoshKnows46 said:


> dana should be upset, it wasn't the same situation as gsp/hardy.
> 
> anderson could have finished that fight anytime he wanted, he chose not to, he chose to not fight with 100% of his potental...gsp wouldn't have been able to finish hardy if they fought 20 rounds, and gsp's gameplan is just to lay on people, so i guess dana's use to it...this wasn't the normal anderson performance, i figure thats why he's more disapoint in anderson, plus the disrespectful showboating, if your gonna showboat like that you should finish, or you just look stupid..
> 
> *gsp going to desision is expected, he doesn't have the skill set of anderson, or he atleast hasn't used it since the serra fight.* gsp is expected to be scared of contact, cus we're use to it, we're not use to anderson silva running from contact for 2.5 rounds.


 
This just made the point of what I was saying.....I never said it was like the GSP fight, but GSP has all the tools to have beaten Hardy and didnt.....therefore I made the comparison and you confirmed it....if he wasn't so afraid to get cleaned he prob would and def could have finished Hardy......:thumbsup:


----------



## JoshKnows46

coldcall420 said:


> This just made the point of what I was saying.....I never said it was like the GSP fight, but GSP has all the tools to have beaten Hardy and didnt.....therefore I made the comparison and you confirmed it....if he wasn't so afraid to get cleaned he prob would and def could have finished Hardy......:thumbsup:


man, i wish the gsp of old would step into the ring sometime soon.

i miss the karate 

i hate his wrestling, i like other guys wrestling, but i don't like his, my sister has better gnp than him, its weak...his karate is much better.


----------



## coldcall420

Toxic said:


> Not really, Anderson's opponents are now supposed to say that Anderson is gonna destroy him? Maia wasn't disrespectful and if Anderson thought it was so disrespectful for Maia to say he could submit him why didn't he jump into his guard and prove it?


 
All I'm saying is there was pre fight talk, Anderson maybe took it wrong, what I posted that Maia said is just an example....I dont give a dam what it was but something clearly pissed Anderson off about Maia....

I read all kinds of stuff about being able to strike with Anderson enough to get the fight where Maia wanted it...


As far as not jumping into his guard, I dunno maybe he wanted to prove a point after the striking comment.....I agree he should have just k/o'd Maia....I also think he is trying to show people that he is way above this league....


Why didn't GSP stand with hardy and TKO him if he is a real Martial Artist....same shit.....nothing in my heart doesnt believe that GSP wouldnt have out struck hardy...he just was willing:dunno:


----------



## coldcall420

limba said:


> I will try to be quick and on the subject.
> SILVA - won the fight, could have finnished it, don't know what got into him in the first 2 rounds, that "monkey business-"this is my street-style" just doesn't do it in a UFC ring. Round 4 and 5, Silva looked like he was running away from Maia - something like that. Realy strange.
> MAIA - maybe he should have tried more, trying to take Silva to the ground, but Silva is not stupid. I can't complain about Maia's stand-up. Every fighter that fight Silva has a big disadvantage on the feet against Silva. He tried to take him to the ground on a few occasions, didn't happen...that's it....move on.
> This wasn't Silva-Leites!!! Not at all, but...i have a big regret about the way the fight went.
> Just wanna see Silva fight *BELFORT* and then move up to LHW, so he can stop fooling arround.


 
LOL...I saw this on page 26......Im only laughing at the page # and the hope to put this to bed.....:thumbsup:


----------



## acowyes

osmium said:


> Well you can continue to live in the moment and ignore reality but that doesn't change the fact that he is the greatest striker ever in MMA. He has the best highlight reel and will probably run through the majority of the LHW division at its most stacked in history. He could seriously go on a streak of like 20 wins in a row in the UFC defending a title and moving up in weight for super fights.


I don't see how you can say Silva is the greatest striker in MMA history. He is a good striker, that is all. He is no better than any of the other current greater strikers that are in MMA. Also, he wouldn't last in K-1. 



> No one is going to care that you feel cheated out of 50 dollars because Silva only beat the shit out of some guy for 3 rounds instead of 5 in 25 years.


No one is going to care about a fighter in 25 years who runs away from opponents and showboats like a moron. As i said previously, that is not what great champions do.


----------



## coldcall420

acowyes said:


> I don't see how you can say Silva is the greatest striker in MMA history.* He is a good striker, that is all. He is no better than any of the other current greater strikers that are in MMA. Also, he wouldn't last in K-1. *
> 
> 
> 
> *No one is going to care about a fighter in 25 years who runs away from opponents and showboats like a moron. As i said previously, that is not what great champions do*.


 

Posts like these let me know its time to leave the thread......:thumbsdown: We're not watching K-1 and respectfully I think your totally wrong he is an excellent Striker....


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

coldcall420 said:


> Do we actually know anderson swore a him??? Maybe Maia is pissed cuz he was disresected and outclassed???


Exactly. Anderson looked at him like he was a piece of trash and wasn't even worthy of being a highlight reel. If I were Maia, I'd be mad too.

I give Maia MAD props though. After taking a severe beating in the first 3 rounds, he still fought on and tried to take out Silva, meanwhile Leites just continued to flop like a fish.

Man, I'm *****.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I am tired of fights like this with Silva. That was pure arrogance in there. I mean when the ref has to yell at you for walking around doing nothing, there is a problem.


----------



## box

I just rewatched this fight, and I think Silva deserves alittle less heat, and alittle more on Maia. The first two rounds Silva pressed and pressed and tried to engage seriously, then once he saw Maia was playing the bs runaway game, he said screw it, it's not worth the trouble. Atleast thats what I got out of watching it the second time.


----------



## streetpunk08

HitOrGetHit said:


> I am tired of fights like this with Silva. That was pure arrogance in there. I mean when the ref has to yell at you for walking around doing nothing, there is a problem.


I think Silva could have been more aggressive but cmon man this is a fight this isnt basketball you have every opportunity to shut him up or stop the dancing by fighting him.


----------



## supermel74

Toxic said:


> I still think Cote can. Despite Anderson's goofing around Cote stuck to his game plan and when you compare the amount of strikes landed in that fight its fairly even. Cote didn't back off he threw right back and was never hesitant with Silva just not overly aggressive the way Forrest was. Please on more fight and I will be every credit I have and take every sig bet that Cote lays Silva out.


and you'd lose it all. Cote has ZERO chance against Silva. If they fought again Cote would be KO'D in round 1.


----------



## Toxic

box said:


> I just rewatched this fight, and I think Silva deserves alittle less heat, and alittle more on Maia. The first two rounds Silva pressed and pressed and tried to engage seriously, then once he saw Maia was playing the bs runaway game, he said screw it, it's not worth the trouble. Atleast thats what I got out of watching it the second time.


You sat through that twice? Intentionally? My hat is off to you my freind, I barely resisted the urge to throw my remote through the tv the first time.


----------



## Liddellianenko

HellRazor said:


> Big problem with this fight is the respect factor. Or lack thereof. In general, in mma, guys usually offer at least token respect for the fact that other guy trains hard. This fight ..... I'd never treat a guy I respected the way Silva treated Maia, and there's no way Maia could respect Silva afterward.
> 
> I'd rather get my ass handed to me a hundred times than shake the hands of a fighter I didn't respect. I'll spit at you and say 'break the other arm' first. Everybody gets beat down some time. It's part of the fight game. I've dished it out, and I've had to take it. But if you can't the opponent's willingness to get into the ring, something's wrong with you. *It's not quite as bad as instructors who beat on their students, but it's close.
> *
> How much of an ass do you have to be for Chael Sonnen's comments about you to make sense?


Well that part right there is what was probably going through Silva's head. To the people thinking Silva didn't finish the fight because he can only counterstrike, I say watch the Fraklin fight or the Lee fight or half a dozen others. He broke Maia's orbital bone and nose in like two punches when the dude wasn't even engaging ... a KO would not have been much harder. 

The reason the guy is doing this crap IMO is temper tantrums for CONSISTENTLY putting guys in there with him that are ZERO threat to him. To him, it IS like beating on his students. And when you do that and steal someone's soul like Griffin's it probably weighs on you. The guy needs real opponents.

I was appalled when before the fight people were buying the hype about Maia having a decent chance because dude took Chael Sonnen down etc. Anderson has amazing counterstriking and TDD, you need an elite wrestler to fight him, not grapplers who flop and pull guard. I said way back when this fight was announced, this was going to be a repeat of Silva Vs. Leites ... this guy had no business being in the octagon with Silva, replacement or not. I mean "heart" is nice, but it just makes it more pathetic when there isn't the least amount of threat to back it up.

I'm not defending Silva, but I don't believe the guy did this because he was "afraid" or only a counterstriker. The guy threw a tantrum plain and simple. I say give him GSP and smash his bloated head back into the ground for good. Even Sonnen at least has the tools and the trash talk to push Anderson.


----------



## footodors

100k bonus for first fighter to cause a welt, a scratch, a bruise, even a knick on Silva.

There's some motivation.


----------



## 420atalon

box said:


> I just rewatched this fight, and I think Silva deserves alittle less heat, and alittle more on Maia. The first two rounds Silva pressed and pressed and tried to engage seriously, then once he saw Maia was playing the bs runaway game, he said screw it, it's not worth the trouble. Atleast thats what I got out of watching it the second time.


That is exactly what happened. Anyone who says Silva was running around for the first 3 rounds is full of it. He was trying to do damage and he tried to put on a show. He got frustrated with Maia refusing to strike and throwing himself at his feet every time he tried to get him to engage. Then he said screw it and didn't want to risk anything so he took the easy way out of the fight.


----------



## Neto_Brazil

*Poor event !*

I'm from Curitiba Brazil, same city as Anderson.

Probably you guys did not understood what his corner was saying, but it was always: "Go there, anderson, hurt his legs, make the first movement, go inside him"... I can't understand why he didn't do anything after round 2. 

Not sure if could have been better with Vitor, we have seen him few times after the long stop... I really belive the next fight should be Anderson vs GSP !


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Toxic said:


> You sat through that twice? Intentionally? My hat is off to you my freind, I barely resisted the urge to throw my remote through the tv the first time.


I almost left Hooters man. This fight was terrible and Silva's arrogance is really getting on my nerves. I agree with Dana White. He said he would rather have people not want to buy Silva' PPV's because he finishes fights too fast instead of not buying it because he runs around the whole time.


----------



## 420atalon

Neto_Brazil said:


> I'm from Curitiba Brazil, same city as Anderson.
> 
> Probably you guys did not understood what his corner was saying, but it was always: "Go there, anderson, hurt his legs, make the first movement, go inside him"... I can't understand why he didn't do anything after round 2.
> 
> Not sure if could have been better with Vitor, we have seen him few times after the long stop... I really belive the next fight should be Anderson vs GSP !


Hey, can you provide a translation of Silva's post fight speech? Some of us do not believe that he said what Soares stated.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

streetpunk08 said:


> I think Silva could have been more aggressive but cmon man this is a fight this isnt basketball you have every opportunity to shut him up or stop the dancing by fighting him.


Yes but it still doesn't take away from the fact that Anderson Silva intentionally avoided contact throughout the fight and was walking around in circles doing nothing at the end.


----------



## 420atalon

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yes but it still doesn't take away from the fact that Anderson Silva intentionally avoided contact throughout the fight and was walking around in circles doing nothing at the end.


The fight was already over, who cares.

Maia landed 1 kick in the whole first 2 rounds of a stand up fight and had no successful take downs or submission attempts.

1 measly leg kick in 2 full rounds of fighting...

Silva landed more strikes in every single round even though he was "running" away and "just dodging"...


----------



## Neto_Brazil

420atalon said:


> Hey, can you provide a translation of Silva's post fight speech? Some of us do not believe that he said what Soares stated.


Translating EXACTLY Anderson after fight speech when asked what happened after the first 2 rounds;

Anderson: "No, Demian is a great figther. He fought very well. Placed some punches that I did not expected and actually surprised me. But this is not how I am, I want to apologies everyone. I think I went overboard, it's time to get back and reflect because my humillty is what made me be how I am, and today for sure...... (and stopped there)"


----------



## Toxic

supermel74 said:


> and you'd lose it all. Cote has ZERO chance against Silva. If they fought again Cote would be KO'D in round 1.


yeah, yeah, heard it all last time from everyone how he wouldnt make it outta the first minute of the first round. Funny he took everything Silva had and ate a viscous knee and didn't even blink.


----------



## elardo

You could tell that Silva was talking to him, so I believe it. Silva screwed the UFC tonight. The fact that the crowd was cheering for Maia really says something. Silva needs to fight Vitor. And the whole P4P argument really took a hit tonight. Neither GSP or Fedor would have let a fight like that go to decision.


----------



## marcthegame

elardo said:


> You could tell that Silva was talking to him, so I believe it. Silva screwed the UFC tonight. The fact that the crowd was cheering for Maia really says something. Silva needs to fight Vitor. And the whole P4P argument really took a hit tonight. Neither GSP or Fedor would have let a fight like that go to decision.


wtf gsp has been letting fights go to a decision.


----------



## osmium

Toxic said:


> yeah, yeah, heard it all last time from everyone how he wouldnt make it outta the first minute of the first round. Funny he took everything Silva had and ate a viscous knee and didn't even blink.


Cote clearly blew his own knee out as to avoid a further ass kicking.

I didn't see anything from Cote that said he could beat Andy you don't win fights by eating knees I don't really understand your obsession over this.


----------



## 420atalon

Neto_Brazil said:


> Translating EXACTLY Anderson after fight speech when asked what happened after the first 2 rounds;
> 
> Anderson: "No, Demian is a great figther. He fought very well. Placed some punches that I did not expected and actually surprised me. But this is not how I am, I want to apologies everyone. I think I went overboard, it's time to get back and reflect because my humillty is what made me be how I am, and today for sure...... (and stopped there)"


Thanks.


----------



## mathruD

Liddellianenko said:


> Well that part right there is what was probably going through Silva's head. To the people thinking Silva didn't finish the fight because he can only counterstrike, I say watch the Fraklin fight or the Lee fight or half a dozen others. He broke Maia's orbital bone and nose in like two punches when the dude wasn't even engaging ... a KO would not have been much harder.
> 
> The reason the guy is doing this crap IMO is temper tantrums for CONSISTENTLY putting guys in there with him that are ZERO threat to him. To him, it IS like beating on his students. And when you do that and steal someone's soul like Griffin's it probably weighs on you. The guy needs real opponents.
> 
> I was appalled when before the fight people were buying the hype about Maia having a decent chance because dude took Chael Sonnen down etc. Anderson has amazing counterstriking and TDD, you need an elite wrestler to fight him, not grapplers who flop and pull guard. I said way back when this fight was announced, this was going to be a repeat of Silva Vs. Leites ... this guy had no business being in the octagon with Silva, replacement or not. I mean "heart" is nice, but it just makes it more pathetic when there isn't the least amount of threat to back it up.
> 
> I'm not defending Silva, but I don't believe the guy did this because he was "afraid" or only a counterstriker. The guy threw a tantrum plain and simple. I say give him GSP and smash his bloated head back into the ground for good. Even Sonnen at least has the tools and the trash talk to push Anderson.


i agree with all this. i think anderson is pissed about having to fight these guys when he knows they don't have a chance.

i think gsp would at least bring the fight to silva, but he would get ko'd for his troubles. but at least gsp would try. maia was willing to engage here and there, but for the most part he didn't give it his all. when you are down 3 rounds to none you have to either finish the other guy or get finished, but maia never went for it..............not that it would have ended well for him, but at least he would have tried.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Ignore elardo. He's kind of...

Anyway, yeah, Silva needs to fight Vitor, because Vitor would put the pressure on Anderson..thus being knocked out. Haha, great assessment.


----------



## elardo

Find a fight with GSP where he's warned by the worst ref in the business to fight. GSP fights the whole time, Silva danced around like a jerkoff for 3 rounds. GSP didn't have Hardy on the verge of being finished, except with the submissions that he tried for. Really, watch the post event interviews with Dana. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Toxic

osmium said:


> Cote clearly blew his own knee out as to avoid a further ass kicking.
> 
> I didn't see anything from Cote that said he could beat Andy you don't win fights by eating knees I don't really understand your obsession over this.


The game plan going into the fight with Silva that Cote had worked out with Delagrotte was to make Anderson be the aggressor and wear him out going into the championsip rounds. I don't know why everyone thinks you need to be able to out point Anderson. I said before they fought that I fully expected Anderson to be the technically better striker. That was no surprise. What Cote brought was an iron jaw and the ability to throw bombs. They don't have to be pretty to be effective. Andrei Arlovski was a better technical striker than Fedor, how did that one end?


----------



## elardo

Sonnen has a personality disorder. I'm not even talking trash, I really think that it's true. He's messed up in the head.


----------



## osmium

Toxic said:


> The game plan going into the fight with Silva that Cote had worked out with Delagrotte was to make Anderson be the aggressor and wear him out going into the championsip rounds. I don't know why everyone thinks you need to be able to out point Anderson. I said before they fought that I fully expected Anderson to be the technically better striker. That was no surprise. What Cote brought was an iron jaw and the ability to throw bombs. They don't have to be pretty to be effective. Andrei Arlovski was a better technical striker than Fedor, how did that one end?


With Arlovski leading glassjaw first flailing like a retard unprotected with no technique at Fedor. Please don't tell me you actually think something like that would happen with Silva and Cote that is a joke. That strategy doesn't even make sense how would Silva blow up from beating on Cote it isn't like Andy throws nonstop with all his might or Cote was landing enough to really slow him down. Andy has never been KOed in a fight either that is like planning your entire future around winning the lottery.


----------



## TraMaI

osmium said:


> With Arlovski leading glassjaw first flailing like a retard unprotected with no technique at Fedor. Please don't tell me you actually think something like that would happen with Silva and Cote that is a joke. That strategy doesn't even make sense how would Silva blow up from beating on Cote it isn't like Andy throws nonstop with all his might or Cote was landing enough to really slow him down. Andy has never been KOed in a fight either that is like planning your entire future around winning the lottery.


You have to take into account that not only did Cote blow out his knee going INTO that fight but his knee was injured and damn near blowing out before he even stepped foot in the cage. 


That being said, Toxic, just like Fitch is never going to touch GSPs belt unless someone else beats him, Cote won't either... gotta have some humility on it right?


----------



## TraMaI

elardo said:


> Find a fight with GSP where he's warned by the worst ref in the business to fight. GSP fights the whole time, Silva danced around like a jerkoff for 3 rounds. GSP didn't have Hardy on the verge of being finished, except with the submissions that he tried for. Really, watch the post event interviews with Dana. I'm an idiot.


GSP never had Hardy on the verge of finishing him because he never TRIED to...


----------



## elardo

Yeah, those submission attempts were faked. Rogan and Goldy were in on it. UFC is the new WWE....w/e.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

And the "knock out attempts" were faked too?

GSP couldn't finish Hardy because he didn't have the submission skills to do so and he was afraid to take a risk.

Anderson didn't finish Maia simply because he's a cocky asshole and just didn't care and looked down on Maia as if he wasn't worthy of being a highlight reel.

They are both at fault, don't be a blind nuthugger and fault one but not the other.


----------



## elardo

Nuthugger? Find a thread where I am praising GSP. I don't give a crap about him. But I can't compare Silva's fight against Maia to any of GSP's. There is no logic in the attempt to do so.


----------



## SUR1109

*Silvas true reasons*

i am going to state all this as my opinion 1st i beleive silva didnt finish the fight out of frustration with the lack of challenge and my only other reason i could think of is he was trying to make a statement to GSP of wat a 5 rounder looks like with him once again all my opinion


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Wow, i can't believe this has been debated for 30+ pages.

It's quite clear that Silva missed a couple of early opportunities to end the fight, and as the rounds got later he had less chances to counter (when silva is at his best), it looked to me like he got tired and probably couldn't take as many chances aswell.

Despite all that, Silva was acting like a dick and although i fully respect him as a fighter (agree he is p4p aswell) i lost some respect for the man after that...

:thumbsdown:


----------



## NZL

elardo said:


> Nuthugger? Find a thread where I am praising GSP. I don't give a crap about him. *But I can't compare Silva's fight against Maia to any of GSP's*. There is no logic in the attempt to do so.





elardo said:


> You could tell that Silva was talking to him, so I believe it. Silva screwed the UFC tonight. The fact that the crowd was cheering for Maia really says something. Silva needs to fight Vitor. And the whole P4P argument really took a hit tonight. *Neither GSP or Fedor would have let a fight like that go to decision*.


Do you always contradict yourself or is it just when you post for the sake of posting, and offer nothing to the original topic?

Also, you make comments, and don't actually explain yourself, for example:


elardo said:


> And the whole P4P argument really took a hit tonight.


Why? Even though most people don't agree with how he fought tonight, no one can argue the fact that he is on a completely different level to Maia and in fact everyone else in the middleweight division.

He is absolutely deserving of a #1 P4P rating. It isn't a personality contest, in case you didn't already know (but it seems I cannot assume even the most simple of things when you are involved)


----------



## kay_o_ken

its weird, everyone always loves to complain about how gsp takes it safe and wont take risks but really, that exactly what silva doe. he seems to refuse to be the aggressor and will only countstrike

that being said i still think silva is the best fighter on the planet, cant wait to see him fight gsp if it actually goes down


----------



## elardo

Dana asked the audience how he will promote Anderson Silva on the undercard. That's the harshest criticism of a UFC champion ever. Anderson hasn't fought great fighters. It's obvious. That's why his P4P status is affected. Also, even though Maia wasn't competition for him, he should have finished him before the 3rd round. It was the weirdest title fight ever. Most champions would have put someone like Maia away a lot faster. Silva never put him away. It went to the judges...that's why he looks like an ass.


----------



## No_Mercy

After reading all the different sites and threads related to this as usual there's mix reactions. What I saw was a man who's leagues above any other fighter and was able to display an array of arsenal that is only reserved for movies.

- shin/thigh kick although I think it might have been aimed at the thighs like in the Thales Leites fight to slow down the shot of Maia
- kick to the calf is fairly innovative as it shortens the distance and doesn't leave one as open as if he was aiming for the thighs, mid section, or head
- he also landed high kicks too
- kicking Maia's hand, wrist, forearm while he's on the ground
- side kick ala GSP, Jones, Siver
- well timed jabs
- flying knee that hits em right on the button. This is a super high risk maneuver against a BJJ artist. The last time he did this he paid for it against Lutter cuz he got taken down. 

ALL THAT IN TWO ROUNDS. Maia wasn't [couldn't] do anything else. 

In an interview he said he wanted to "Maia to feel vulnerable." First two rounds he struck him out will. The last two and half he let Maia try to attack while he was completely defensive. 

That is the message Anderson "The Spider" Silva was trying to send. Send Vitor, GSP, or him up to the LHW/HW division for a challenge. 

I'll say on the record Chael Sonnen is going to be put into retirement and will pursue a career as a politician when he faces Silva next.


----------



## No_Mercy

Don't ever put another BJJ grappler against him. Anybody ever think about his title, win streak, and legacy was on the line. For him to win regardless it was "boring" was acceptable. His only losses were against submission artists. IMO the fight wasn't boring at all. He implemented a lot of tactics including mind games which definitely could be viewed as clowning around, but he was trying to goad em. 

The UFC wanted to test em by putting in Thales and now Maia. Now it's time to put in Vitor or Chael then move him up to LHW and HW. 

Let me ask any naysayers...did Anderson Silva disappoint at LHW or against fighters who were willing to truly engage?


----------



## osmium

elardo said:


> Dana asked the audience how he will promote Anderson Silva on the undercard. That's the harshest criticism of a UFC champion ever. Anderson hasn't fought great fighters. It's obvious. That's why his P4P status is affected. Also, even though Maia wasn't competition for him, he should have finished him before the 3rd round. It was the weirdest title fight ever. Most champions would have put someone like Maia away a lot faster. Silva never put him away. It went to the judges...that's why he looks like an ass.


Most champions would have gotten subbed by someone as good as Maia. Do you really think Jake Shields, Hendo, Jacare, Cung Le, or any other middle weight would make Maia look like some guy that just came in off the street. His competition hasn't been amazing but it isn't like he is fighting cans these are all top 2-15 MWs. He is just that good. By the way Fedor, GSP, and Penn haven't exactly been fighting guys on their level either. It is because there really aren't many people on the same level as these guys. LHW is the only division where you can really say there is an unbelievable top 10 of mostly complete and dynamic fighters.


----------



## vaj3000

*spoiler! pride style penalty card system have made a difference in Maia V silva?*

Just thinking that if the refs could hand out a penalty card and deduct from a fighters purse that silva would have been forced to cut the crap and engage Maia alot more.

The UFC and dana have placed a great deal of emphasis on fighters pressing the action and although handing out bonuses would be motivation for some a infight penalty system may help!


----------



## sg160187

vaj3000 said:


> Just thinking that if the refs could hand out a penalty card and deduct from a fighters purse that silva would have been forced to cut the crap and engage Maia alot more.
> 
> The UFC and dana have placed a great deal of emphasis on fighters pressing the action and although handing out bonuses would be motivation for some a infight penalty system may help!


I agree Maia should of been forced to press forward and at least stop laying on his back the ref did nothing for 3 rounds as Silva tried to push forward and attack breaking Maia's nose in the process.

Oh wait my bad your just trashing Silva like the rest of the UFC fanbase are at the minute.

Any chance Matt Hughes gets a mention for not pushing enough? 

I say give him a real challenge and make GSP move up and fight him.

Oh wait my bad again GSP doesn't have the bottle to do that.


----------



## lvkyle

sg160187 said:


> I agree Maia should of been forced to press forward and at least stop laying on his back the ref did nothing for 3 rounds as Silva tried to push forward and attack breaking Maia's nose in the process.
> 
> Oh wait my bad your just trashing Silva like the rest of the UFC fanbase are at the minute.
> 
> Any chance Matt Hughes gets a mention for not pushing enough?
> 
> I say give him a real challenge and make GSP move up and fight him.
> 
> Oh wait my bad again GSP doesn't have the bottle to do that.


:confused05: what drugs are you on and where can I get some? Matt Hughes finished his fight standing, can't knock him for him wanting to do that. 

Screw Silva any top 205 guy would smash his face in and a Heavyweight would take his head off. I agree with Dana, put his title defenses on the prelim people can buy them off UFC/live if they want to watch garbage.

No one wants to watch Anderson Silva, he was warned once about exactly what he did tonight at UFC97, and he said screw the fans and did it again. Let him finish his contract on the prelims and then send him into retirement. 

The secret is out anyway, he gasses after 2-3 rounds. Any wrestler with a brain will weather the storm then G&P him to death. 

The dude is seriously over rated. He may be the best middleweight now, but eventually a quick wrestler will easily dethrone him, if Dan Henderson had more patience he would of probably beat him.

GSP is quick and fast enough to avoid his strikes for 2 rounds, and I would pick him to beat silva, but now I don't want to see the fight.

GSP won the fight in my mind and eyes last night without even fighting....

Seriously screw silva I will never support or pay for a PPV for him again. HE can care less about fans who paid money for a PPV during the worst economy in 100 years, so screw him let him rot in hell.


----------



## sg160187

Negative feedback on that last post? Seriously?

Don't know who gave it to me but try answering back to the points instead of being a douche.


----------



## Celtic16

*I've an idea on what to do with Silva*

Dana was speaking about he had no idea what to do with Silva next...

Well, he's been talking about Afghanistan. Why not make Silva go and fight over there. Make a recording of it and put it on the TUF finale. 

Anyone else like the idea of Silva VS Belfort in Afghanistan?


----------



## Spec0688

umm...no

I want Silva to fight in a live event regardless of how he did yesterday. That event over there will be more like a fight night card with a bunch of young talent and prolly Diaz.


----------



## Celtic16

Spec0688 said:


> umm...no
> 
> I want Silva to fight in a live event regardless of how he did yesterday. That event over there will be more like a fight night card with a bunch of young talent and prolly Diaz.


Well he's still the champ and Belfort is the number one contender at 185. Just figured it'd be a lesson to Silva as I'm sure he doesn't wana go out there... but if he's making his living in the states, he should go out and entertain the troops right? ya know.....after all.. he is a showman these days eh? lol


----------



## lvkyle

Celtic16 said:


> Dana was speaking about he had no idea what to do with Silva next...
> 
> Well, he's been talking about Afghanistan. Why not make Silva go and fight over there. Make a recording of it and put it on the TUF finale.
> 
> Anyone else like the idea of Silva VS Belfort in Afghanistan?


I have a better idea. Ignore him like he ignored the fans last night. Put his title defense on the prelim until his contract expires. Match him only against good big strong wrestlers with great take downs like Sonnen, and if Silva loses then show the fight on the main card, if he wins ignore him and don't even mention his name during the PPV.

On top of that set new rules that points can be taken a round during a fight if a fighter refuses to fight, and disqualify him if possible.

Seriously screw him, he is no Top P4P anyway. Top 205 guys would easily blast him and Heavyweights would kill him. Not to mention GSP would probably beat him.

/ignore Anderson Silva


----------



## Indestructibl3

Celtic16 said:


> Well he's still the champ and Belfort is the number one contender at 185. Just figured it'd be a lesson to Silva as I'm sure he doesn't wana go out there... but if he's making his living in the states, he should go out and entertain the troops right? ya know.....after all.. he is a showman these days eh? lol


Well yes Belfort was originally slated to take on Silva, but the thing is - he has never fought at 185 in the UFC. So really, Chael is the #1 contender, however they decided to give Belfort the shot after he quickly demolished Rich Franklin at 195.

Anyway, there's been way too much Anderson Silva talk as of late ...


----------



## boney

*Did Silva Embarass*

THE UFC in front of the abu dhabi crowd??? 

i know i was like wtf is he doin. lol:thumb02:

i heard dana ran over to silvas corner pissed off and big dan had to scold him like a 2nd grader..:sarcastic12:
to funny.
i will give my hat off to demian. he showed true heart and never gave up. i also think demian was the agressor...

my $.02


----------



## Rusko

I found it actually quite amusing, on one point he even imitated machida


----------



## Nomale

His antics has been compared with Mohammad Ali's, but the thing that makes Anderson's a bit shittier in my opinion is all that theatrical bowing he does all the time. It's not a show of respect but pompous theatrics, in complete opposition to the disrespectful clowning in the fight. It's a vulgar display of hypocrisy.


----------



## tomjones

I wonder if Silva just started a new craze in the fight world!
Forget about fighting, just go in their and act like a madman!


----------



## Joabbuac

Silva seemed really scared to let Maia grab him....so much that he wasnt comitting to his strikes. Only threw one knee in the whole fight and it planted maia on his ass. 

Was really disapointed in this, it was another Thales fight.


----------



## limba

There's not much more to say about this fight.
I think Silva's behavior was out of line. Don't realy know what he wanted to achieve with that "sudden loss of common sense". He dominated rd 1-3, could have finnished, for some reason he didn't. Rd 4-5 was disrespectful to everyone: Maia, the fans, his coaches...and to himself.
Maybe he felt like Maia wasn't a good challenge for him...don't know.
I want him to face Belfort know, because i know he won't try that "monkeyness" with Vitor. Sonnen would get a beating imo, so i don't see the reason for that fight to happen.
But i think he would get a tough 205-er as his next opponent. he kinda needs to make up for last night.
As for Maia...just respect. I couldn't ask for more from Maia: he didn't jump to the ground, evn though on a couple of occasions he tried to invite Silva to the mat. I think his boxing has improved a lot, but let's be honest, compared to Silva's stand-up 95% of the fighters in the UFC look like amateurs. I loved the fact that Maia kept on coming in rounds 4 and 5, even though he knew he could get tagged easily, wich happened on some occasions. Hats down Maia. :thumbsup:


----------



## arkanoydz

yes it was very disappointing because no one can deny Anderson Silva's talent. The 'clowning around' could maybe have been justified if it had been followed by a 'finish' (still, I think an athlete of his caliber is, unfortunately or not, in such a position that he is no longer just a 'fighter' but a 'personality', a public figure). I was a huge fan of his (even though his earlier antics did bother me) but he lost a lot of respect with that BS. 

I really look forward to Silva vs Belfort - I still think Silva is favourite but I want to see him fight to his best, period.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I fast forwarded through everything after round two, so I can't really say alot about the fight itself - or maybe that says it all? Anderson really went overboard this time. It looks like he doesn't even want to be in the octagon. Out of the two fighters Maia seemed like he wanted it more which is actually fascinating since he got his ass handed to him. Anderson just looked bored throughout the whole fight and that's not good for the fans, the MW division, his opponent, the UFC and MMA as a whole. It sounds like an oxymoron, but his level of skill automatically makes a mockery of every fight he's in. He needs to leave this division as soon as possible and move up to LHW or even HW full time. Maybe he will find somebody worth fighting that he can't stand in front of with his hands down at his knees all the time.


----------



## DahStoryTella

Loved this fight.

Absolutely hilarious, would definitely watch again.

But yeah, hopefully his next fight is with someone he feels he'll have to try against to win.


----------



## swellin

I have no respect for either of them, first 3 rounds were the only time is was exceptable for Maia to **** around like that and try to just play defense and hope Andy made a mistake, even then Anderson was wide ******* open so many times, yes it was bait but come on? That was his only chance at winning was a 1 hit KO and he did not even TRY not once. He never even swung for the fences in the final round, right to the end he was still hoping for some miraculous mistake that Andy would make. Pathetic on both ends.


----------



## Crester

I actually thought it was funny at first... like when he started imitating Machida's style I burst out in laughter. But for somebody to showboat like that... he should've finished the fight... that's the only thing I didn't like.

But I think Silva is bored and tired of people who come to the ring and won't fight him. I mean there was a point where Silva stood completely still... and Maia STILL didn't attack him.

I think Silva is just fed up and doesn't care. If people actually fought him... he'd fight back.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

It was funny for one round. After that... it would have been funny if he imitated himself and ran out of the stadium.


----------



## boney

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> It was funny for one round. After that... it would have been funny if he imitated himself and ran out of the stadium.


lol lol :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Couchwarrior

Well he wanted to make a statement.

Little did we know though that the statement he wanted to make was that he's a complete asshole who doesn't care if people hate him as long as he can make fun of his opponent for no specific reason.

It would have been hilarious if Maia had managed to grab a hold of that leg in the 5th and submitted him. Either way, acting like Silva did and then not being able to finish = Epic fail.


----------



## Neto_Brazil

Is there anything from Dana already ? I'm anxious to check his anoucement regarding this _failed_ event !


----------



## Crester

I think that's it right there... it's okay to showboat but you have to FINISH if you do.


----------



## prolyfic

I think dana is pissed at the showboating without an end. Dana would've forgiven all of that had it ended in spectacular fashion. I think that when fighters don't engage then its really hard for someone like Silva to get off cause hes a counter puncher in general and especially against BJJ guys. He isn't willing to get reckless and go in for the kill when to be honest it isn't necessary. When other fighters do this we call it a good game plan, but since we hold Anderson to this inhuman level then when he executes a game plan we say hes bored or has just lost his mind. 

Fact is Maia either couldn't execute or didn't have a game plan and criticizing Silva for not going for broke is very hypocritical seeing as how it took Maia 3 and a half rounds to actually throw a punch. Take away some of the things Silva did, to entertain the crowd (and I believe thats what he was trying to do), he fought a smart fight. Hit accurately and not get caught up in Maia's strengths.


----------



## boney

prolyfic said:


> I think dana is pissed at the showboating without an end. Dana would've forgiven all of that had it ended in spectacular fashion. I think that when fighters don't engage then its really hard for someone like Silva to get off cause hes a counter puncher in general and especially against BJJ guys. He isn't willing to get reckless and go in for the kill when to be honest it isn't necessary. When other fighters do this we call it a good game plan, but since we hold Anderson to this inhuman level then when he executes a game plan we say hes bored or has just lost his mind.
> 
> Fact is Maia either couldn't execute or didn't have a game plan and criticizing Silva for not going for broke is very hypocritical seeing as how it took Maia 3 and a half rounds to actually throw a punch. Take away some of the things Silva did, to entertain the crowd (and I believe thats what he was trying to do), he fought a smart fight. Hit accurately and not get caught up in Maia's strengths.


also figure in what silva got paid 4 the fight and the fact that ufc was trying to impress the abu dhabi crowd and bigshots...dana should be pissed.


----------



## loci

Silva...super talented, but a bit of fanny isnt he. 
(uk version of fanny) :thumbsdown:


----------



## Toxic

Quit comparing Anderson to Ali, its two different sports, the game plan of every single person Ali fought was to punch him a whole lot. The showboating would frustrate them and they would throw. News flash for you Anderson Silva is not a boxer, he is a mma fighter and his opponents don't always want to striker with him, sometimes his opponent clearly knows he is outclassed on the feet and even if he puts on a 25 minute performance of river dance it won't change that.


----------



## acowyes

osmium said:


> Most champions would have gotten subbed by someone as good as Maia.


That is because most champions don't run away like they are afraid. When did running away after you score some points become not only an acceptable tactic, but the tactic of pound for pound fighters? Sorry, but running away after you score some points doesn't make you great. It makes you despicable.

Not that I am approving it, but even lay and pray actually takes some skill (you have to take your opponent down and keep him down). Seriously, what skill does running away take? Please tell me.

I guess Kimbo and Houston Alexander are on the same level as Anderson. I guess if one of them had started to taunt the other for not engaging he would have been showing his total superiority.


----------



## Toxic

Quit comparing GSP to this crap, if Anderson had gassed his heavy breathing likely would have knocked Maia over. The fact that Anderson managed to go to carry somebody to a decision who was that messed is somewhat surprising. I mean really it would have had to have taken effort at that point not to finish the fight.


----------



## JoshKnows46

acowyes said:


> That is because most champions don't run away like they are afraid. When did running away after you score some points become not only an acceptable tactic, but the tactic of pound for pound fighters? Sorry, but running away after you score some points doesn't make you great. It makes you despicable.
> 
> Not that I am approving it, but even lay and pray actually takes some skill (you have to take your opponent down and keep him down). Seriously, what skill does running away take? Please tell me.
> 
> I guess Kimbo and Houston Alexander are on the same level as Anderson. I guess if one of them had started to taunt the other for not engaging he would have been showing his total superiority.



why would anderson lay and pray on maia, that would be retarded....if you want a fight to a desision against a bjj guy, you keep it standing and score points, and move away...if you want a desision against a striker, you do what gsp does almost every fight since the serra fight, and you lay on your opponete....one doesn;t really take more skill then the other...anderson silva totally dominated maia for the first 3 rounds, i agree he should have finished him, but that was a more injoyable fight than any gsp fight, i'm more angry with how he tryed to demascilate maia for no apparent reason, plus i have no problem with showboating, but you have to finish if your going to showboat....this is by far anderson's worst performance ever, but its still better than anything I've seen out of gsp in a while, gsp will not risk getting hit at all anymore, he wont even poster up for some gnp when in a dominate position, as bad as anderson's performance was, he's still more of fighter than gsp can ever hope to be.


----------



## coldcall420

Toxic said:


> Quit comparing Anderson to Ali, its two different sports, the game plan of every single person Ali fought was to punch him a whole lot. The showboating would frustrate them and they would throw. News flash for you Anderson Silva is not a boxer, he is a mma fighter and his opponents don't always want to striker with him, sometimes his opponent clearly knows he is outclassed on the feet and even if he puts on a 25 minute performance of river dance it won't change that.


 
I was at a loud place I must admit watching this, were they booing Anderson??? What did he say to Rogan???


----------



## Mauricio Rua

JoshKnows46 said:


> why would anderson lay and pray on maia, that would be retarded....if you want a fight to a desision against a bjj guy, you keep it standing and score points, and move away...if you want a desision against a striker, you do what gsp does almost every fight since the serra fight, and you lay on your opponete....one doesn;t really take more skill then the other...anderson silva totally dominated maia for the first 3 rounds, i agree he should have finished him, but that was a more injoyable fight than any gsp fight, i'm more angry with how he tryed to demascilate maia for no apparent reason, plus i have no problem with showboating, but you have to finish if your going to showboat....this is by far anderson's worst performance ever, but its still better than anything I've seen out of gsp in a while, gsp will not risk getting hit at all anymore, he wont even poster up for some gnp when in a dominate position, as bad as anderson's performance was, he's still more of fighter than gsp can ever hope to be.


He wont poster up for some ground and pound because its not as easy as its said, the level of competition GSP is fighting is better than what Anderson is taking... and obviously GSP tried to finish the fight with the sub attempts but anyways, if Anderson was that good then he would've beat Maia at his own game. Didnt Anderson say he had some ground tricks up his sleeve and would surprise Maia on the ground, obviously he was scared to go to the ground the whole time and when Maia would attack with those wild throws Anderson didnt even try to counterstrike with his "crisp" shots which leads me to believe he is starting to play it safe now (like GSP you can say). I dont like either fighter but Id still take GSP anyday cause I know he'll give a working clinic and you never know what you;ll get from Anderson


----------



## JoshKnows46

coldcall420 said:


> I was at a loud place I must admit watching this, were they booing Anderson??? What did he say to Rogan???


yea they were booing anderson, and chanting maia maia maia, and then they started to chant gsp gsp gsp.

at the end of the fight, anderson said he didn't know what came over him, and it wont happen again, that he should be more humble cus thats what got him there, not word for word, but sumthin like that...


----------



## coldcall420

JoshKnows46 said:


> yea they were booing anderson, and chanting maia maia maia, and then they started to chant gsp gsp gsp.
> 
> at the end of the fight, anderson said he didn't know what came over him, and it wont happen again, that he should be more humble cus thats what got him there, not word for word, but sumthin like that...


 
Thanks dude:thumbsup:


----------



## JoshKnows46

Mauricio Rua said:


> He wont poster up for some ground and pound because its not as easy as its said, the level of competition GSP is fighting is better than what Anderson is taking... and obviously GSP tried to finish the fight with the sub attempts but anyways, if Anderson was that good then he would've beat Maia at his own game. Didnt Anderson say he had some ground tricks up his sleeve and would surprise Maia on the ground, obviously he was scared to go to the ground the whole time and when Maia would attack with those wild throws Anderson didnt even try to counterstrike with his "crisp" shots which leads me to believe he is starting to play it safe now (like GSP you can say). I dont like either fighter but Id still take GSP anyday cause I know he'll give a working clinic and you never know what you;ll get from Anderson


i'm sure you say things before the fight to make your opponete think opposite of what you will do??....anderson has only ever lost by submition, so he isn't gonna go on the ground or take any extra risk against this type of fighter imo.

you know what your gonna get from anderson depending on the type of fighter he fights....he's gonna be cautious win 3 rounds and then coast against any bjj fighter...he's gonna knock any striker out in brutal fashion in under 2 rounds....

gsp you know will be boring, and have the weakest gnp you've ever seen in your life, almost every fight, inless he's fighting fitch....i love ground work, but not when gsp does it...his karate was so much more exciting....his ground game is horrible, he makes the simplest mistakes with submitions, and he's corner doesn't even want him to advance his position, wtf is that??


harder is a higher level of compation that maia???..maia's ground game is 10X more dangerous than hardy's stand-up.

hendo, franklin, and forrest are all former champions, nate marquart would probable beat gsp in a middlewieght fight, how is anderson silva fighting softer comp than gsp??

gsp is scarred of any contact at all, anderson chased maia around the ring for the first 3 rounds atleast, and had maia scareder than gsp was of hardy's stand-up...gsp has lost all fighters spirt since his serra lose, he isn't even a fighter anymore, he's a wrestler, he doesn;t improve his position, he doesn't poster up, he just wrestles, and lays there, and holds the position, that is all.


----------



## Thiago_Alves

What did Anderson said to Maia DURING the fight? Someone knows?


----------



## coldcall420

Maia....he said he was being sworn at...I have heard no specifics....:thumbsup:


----------



## Squirrelfighter

osmium said:


> Cote clearly blew his own knee out as to avoid a further ass kicking.


This is honestly one of the dumbest things I've ever seen in my entire life. Why would a person blow out their own knee to avoid a fight? Cote took the best Anderson had and kept coming. He didn't even look rattled after taking shots that have made guys like Rich Franklin and Forrest Griffin go to sleep.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Squirrelfighter said:


> This is honestly one of the dumbest things I've ever seen in my entire life. Why would a person blow out their own knee to avoid a fight? Cote took the best Anderson had and kept coming. He didn't even look rattled after taking shots that have made guys like Rich Franklin and Forrest Griffin go to sleep.


I'm almost positive you fell victim to sarcasm.


----------



## coldcall420

*UFC Quick Quote: Demian Maia 'sorry' for slow start and 'okay' with Silva antics*

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/4/11/1415461/ufc-quick-quote-demian-maia-sorry



> _"It took time for me to get warmed up. I started to feel better in the middle of the fight but I didn't do well in the first two rounds. I think in the last two rounds I did well, I went to fight and he was running around but it's okay that's his game and I knew he was going to do that. He was very disrespectful to me but no problem, it's his way. After the fight he apologized but I don't think it's right for him to do this during the fight. He was swearing to me in the middle of the fight, it happens, it's okay, he's the best in the world. I do want to say sorry that it took me so long to get in the fight. I never fought five rounds before so I was trying to hold [back] a little in the first few rounds but then after I got in the motion of the fight I start to fight better but he was winning already, trying to keep his points and walk away."_​Grappling guru Demian Maia apologizes to fight fans (via *UFC.com*) for his participation in last Saturday's UFC 112 main event from the Concert Arena on Yas Island in Abu Dhabi. The five round fiasco started with the comedic efforts of Anderson Silva as he taunted and baited his foe while teeing off at will. Unfortunately "The Spider" went completely overboard with his antics, swearing at his adversary and running around the ring in frustration. Maia did try to make it a fight in the final rounds; however, Silva had already closed up shop for the night and seemed content to backpedal and coast to the finish line -- which even prompted a warning from referee Dan Miragliotta. There has been a lot of finger pointing following the April 10 event -- any Maniacs out there pointing at someone other than Silva?


 
Hmmm....


----------



## Mauricio Rua

JoshKnows46 said:


> i'm sure you say things before the fight to make your opponete think opposite of what you will do??....anderson has only ever lost by submition, so he isn't gonna go on the ground or take any extra risk against this type of fighter imo.
> 
> you know what your gonna get from anderson depending on the type of fighter he fights....he's gonna be cautious win 3 rounds and then coast against any bjj fighter...he's gonna knock any striker out in brutal fashion in under 2 rounds....
> 
> gsp you know will be boring, and have the weakest gnp you've ever seen in your life, almost every fight, inless he's fighting fitch....i love ground work, but not when gsp does it...his karate was so much more exciting....his ground game is horrible, he makes the simplest mistakes with submitions, and he's corner doesn't even want him to advance his position, wtf is that??
> 
> 
> harder is a higher level of compation that maia???..maia's ground game is 10X more dangerous than hardy's stand-up.
> 
> hendo, franklin, and forrest are all former champions, nate marquart would probable beat gsp in a middlewieght fight, how is anderson silva fighting softer comp than gsp??
> 
> gsp is scarred of any contact at all, anderson chased maia around the ring for the first 3 rounds atleast, and had maia scareder than gsp was of hardy's stand-up...gsp has lost all fighters spirt since his serra lose, he isn't even a fighter anymore, he's a wrestler, he doesn;t improve his position, he doesn't poster up, he just wrestles, and lays there, and holds the position, that is all.


Well the same can be said about GSP, he beat BJ, Hughes, Alves, Fitch, Sherk etc. many champs in there... The reason Im saying Anderson's fighting softer comp. is because look at all the way too one dimensional fighters hes getting... Leben and Irvin were pure strikers and dont even look good at it, Forrest? what the hell is he supposed to be? Any good fighter can beat him on the ground or standing up.... We have yet to see Anderson fight a good striker, Vitor is probably the best striker we'll get from the MW division cause I have no intentions of seeing Wanderlei vs Anderson, Anderson needs to move up to LHW or HW permanently and he'll get the strikers he wants. Oh and we wont see him beat them "in brutal fashion in under 2 rounds"...


----------



## Nomale

Toxic said:


> Quit comparing Anderson to Ali, its two different sports, the game plan of every single person Ali fought was to punch him a whole lot. The showboating would frustrate them and they would throw. News flash for you Anderson Silva is not a boxer, he is a mma fighter and his opponents don't always want to striker with him, sometimes his opponent clearly knows he is outclassed on the feet and even if he puts on a 25 minute performance of river dance it won't change that.


Hmm not sure if this "news flash" was directed at me. I'm not comparing gameplans or sports but isn't it pretty obvious Anderson wanted to taunt Maia to become frustrated and engage? Their tauntings hadn't such a disimilar intention behind. But Ali's antics wasn't just all strategy - he clearly displayed disrespectful behaivour on occasion. An example would be when he towered over a knocked down opponent screaming "Get up!". 

What we saw here was pretty unique in mma and it's not strange to discuss it in comparison to a person known for his unique antics in another fighting sport.

Btw you have some talent for a provoking attitude yourself Toxic, but I'm not sure it's a good thing for an admin. :confused02:


----------



## JoshKnows46

Mauricio Rua said:


> Well the same can be said about GSP, he beat BJ, Hughes, Alves, Fitch, Sherk etc. many champs in there... The reason Im saying Anderson's fighting softer comp. is because look at all the way too one dimensional fighters hes getting... Leben and Irvin were pure strikers and dont even look good at it, Forrest? what the hell is he supposed to be? Any good fighter can beat him on the ground or standing up.... We have yet to see Anderson fight a good striker, Vitor is probably the best striker we'll get from the MW division cause I have no intentions of seeing Wanderlei vs Anderson, Anderson needs to move up to LHW or HW permanently and he'll get the strikers he wants. Oh and we wont see him beat them "in brutal fashion in under 2 rounds"...


rich frabklin was running thru middlewieghts before anderson showed up....when is the last time you saw leben even get knocked down in a fight, much less destroyed in under a round?...hendo held titles in middlewieght and lhw in pride....he was a lhw champion, and anderson took him out in under 2 rounds, so what makes you think he won't do that to anyone else in the lhw division when he did it already against two former lhw champs in forrest griffin, and dan henderson???....whens the last time you saw henderson choked out??....whens the last time you saw nate marquart dominated, and is he not a great striker????.

there is no one at lhw that can beat anderson??, on any givin day anyone can beat anyone, but anderson would be the clear favorite in any fight at lhw....he'd be a 3 to 1 favorite against rua or machida.

you say he's fighting one dimensinal fighters, but what is dan hardy??, what is jon fitch??


----------



## Squirrelfighter

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I'm almost positive you fell victim to sarcasm.



Ugh, jesus, I think you're right. But the rest stands!


----------



## Ape City

coldcall420 said:


> Do we actually know anderson swore a him??? Maybe Maia is pissed cuz he was disresected and got out-danced???


fixed it for you.


----------



## Toxic

It wasn't aimed at anyone the comparisons to Ali have been popping up since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Mauricio Rua

JoshKnows46 said:


> rich frabklin was running thru middlewieghts before anderson showed up....when is the last time you saw leben even get knocked down in a fight, much less destroyed in under a round?...hendo held titles in middlewieght and lhw in pride....he was a lhw champion, and anderson took him out in under 2 rounds, so what makes you think he won't do that to anyone else in the lhw division when he did it already against two former lhw champs in forrest griffin, and dan henderson???....whens the last time you saw henderson choked out??....whens the last time you saw nate marquart dominated, and is he not a great striker????.
> 
> there is no one at lhw that can beat anderson??, on any givin day anyone can beat anyone, but anderson would be the clear favorite in any fight at lhw....he'd be a 3 to 1 favorite against rua or machida.
> 
> you say he's fighting one dimensinal fighters, but what is dan hardy??, what is jon fitch??


Okay, forget about how favorited he'd be for the fight, but do you think Anderson would dominate in the striking game against Machida, Shogun, Rampage, Dos Santos, Carwin and others? He'd probably beat some of them, but the reason he's looked so invincible at MW is because there's not that many dangerous strikers there, you'd think Marquardt with his heavy hands would finish fights faster and would actually beat some of his past opponents, Henderson has had trouble against other strikers in the past... when we see Anderson dominate (like at MW) some of the guys stated above then we'll see him as the best MMA striker ever


----------



## JoshKnows46

Mauricio Rua said:


> Okay, forget about how favorited he'd be for the fight, but do you think Anderson would dominate in the striking game against Machida, Shogun, Rampage, Dos Santos, Carwin and others? He'd probably beat some of them, but the reason he's looked so invincible at MW is because there's not that many dangerous strikers there, you'd think Marquardt with his heavy hands would finish fights faster and would actually beat some of his past opponents, Henderson has had trouble against other strikers in the past... when we see Anderson dominate (like at MW) some of the guys stated above then we'll see him as the best MMA striker ever


anderson doesn't chose who he fights, all he can do is beat the guys that are in HIS wieghtclass....

now he is moving up to the lhw wieghtclass, and he still is the favorite to beat everyone in a wieghtclass that he doesn't even belong in, that should say somethin already.

and yes i do think he will dominate against anyone the lhw division that strikes with him, his striking is so much beter than anyone in the ufc.

i didn't say anything about the heavywieght division, thats a division he has never fought in, against monsters like carwin, lesner, jds and cain....thats 2 wieghtclasses above his own, and 3 wieghtclasses above the wieghtclass he entered mma in.

jds would be one of the only people i'd be intrested to see if anderson could stand and bang with, and not be close to 100% he'd come out the winner.

lesner, carwin, and cain would probable all pound his head into the mate, and he'd have to be consider a underdog in those fights, with the size and wrestling advantage he'd be givin up.

jon jones i think has the best chance in lhw to beat him today, becuase he has the best wrestling in the division, and he has vicious gnp...anyone that strikes with silva will have next to no chance, inless they have crazy power and technic like JDS (a guy he wont fight cus they train together.)

gsp would get beat, i'd much rather see him fight a big lhw with great wrestling in jon jones over gsp.

guys that i think would give him a fight, the top 5 hw's and jon jones (just cus of matchup, not becuase i think jones is better than rua or machida), no one else.


----------



## raphael

Hey guys, I´m brazilian.

Apparently Anderson Silva was pissed of cause Demian said that thing "if he is a spider, maybe I can take one of his legs" (I don´t remember the exact words).

As for what he said during the fight, I didn´t heard anything, but some friends heard Anderson and his corner saying things like "where´s your jiu jitsu now?" and swearing at him.

Anyway, it was very disrespectful.


----------



## tjverr12

i hope sonnen smashes silva,


----------



## Thiago_Alves

His corner?? Fuckin hell..

I CANT believe Silva got "disrepectd" ONLY because of the spider thing, thats just stupid.

**** nows what happend yesterday to Silva..


----------



## Thiago_Alves

*Is this why Silva was pissed off with Maia?*






If not, i really dont understrand.

Is from 08 tho.


----------



## Ansem

Personally I think Maia is a very respectable fighter even if he said something im sure he did not mean it in a way Anderson thought it out to be, Demian speaks portugese and some good english too, Im guessing w/e was said was said in English by Maia and understood by Anderson in another context, I dont think Maia deserved anything that was brought upon him and I can see why he gained fans in that fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Maia is a great guy! It's hard not to like him. He became one of my favourite fighters last night.

I don't think Anderson was that pissed off Maia's comments, wich were really harmless.

My theory stand  Andy didn't wanted to hurt Demian more!!!

I can't explain it to me otherwise..


----------



## Dan0

That may be the only time Damien has cracked a joke :laugh:
Great find.


----------



## Thiago_Alves

But this video is the only reason i can think Silva was upset with , because Silva said that Maia disrepcted him..and i only saw Maia demonstrating some aboslute respect towards silva..

I dunno, this whole maia vs silva was really Bizarre, but Maia dident diserve all that was said to him.

thanks:thumb02:


----------



## Leed

It seems like Silva doesn't like when his opponents think they can beat him, and you can't say stuff like "I'm going to try to take his arm home"..


----------



## BobbyCooper

Silva wasn't upset about Maia's comments. He was only using it as a basis to not wound Demian even more in the last 2 rounds, cause he actually likes him as a person!


----------



## Dan0

BobbyCooper said:


> Silva wasn't upset about Maia's comments. He was only using it as a basis to not wound Demian even more in the last 2 rounds, cause he actually likes him as a person!


Is your goal to post that theory in every thread here? :laugh:


----------



## BobbyCooper

Dan0 said:


> Is your goal to post that theory in every thread here? :laugh:


I guess I am to much in love with this one^^


----------



## Rastaman

I have more respect for Demain Maia after this fight than I've had for pretty much anyone. I was baffled by this fight in general.


----------



## Freiermuth

Maia is a straight up dude, WYSIWYG.


----------



## SideWays222

BobbyCooper said:


> I guess I am to much in love with this one^^


Sounds like something Rob Emerson would do.


----------



## vaj3000

the whole disrespect thing is an pitiful excuse to cover his ass...maia didnt say anything out of the ordinary....silva actually believes that he's some kinda demigod that no one can say anything bad about.... 

Cant wait to see what he thinks of chael sonnen....if maia's 'comments' upset him to the extent that he forgot to throw a punch in the later rounds chael sonnen will really wind him up


----------



## MikeHawk

You'd think that if Silva felt he was disrespected he would try to hurt Maia even more.


----------



## Spec0688

Props to Maia for taking it well and in stride, but you cant really lay off against Silva. You have to go at him from the start and keep pressure on him. I would think that the fighters going in there against him would realize that by now.


----------



## oldfan

Anderson was grasping for excuses last night. Maia never legitimately insulted him. He thought he was being a great showman and when he realized how badly it was received he was like one of my kids "he started it!"


----------



## box

You remind me alittle bit of Ali, Toxic.


----------



## andyn1986

*Ufc Magazine*

If i'm remembering correctly, on the cover of one of the first UFC magazines there was a quote from Maia saying "I'm gonna break his arm", seems like enough reason to me for Anderson to want to embarrass Maia like he was and attempted to do through out the fight


----------



## JoshKnows46

andyn1986 said:


> If i'm remembering correctly, on the cover of one of the first UFC magazines there was a quote from Maia saying "I'm gonna break his arm", seems like enough reason to me for Anderson to want to embarrass Maia like he was and attempted to do through out the fight


he imbarrased himself in the 2 rounds, he ran away from demian maia's striking, lol, and he had the whole crowd chanted maia's name, man he really hurt maia there.

i have no clue why anderson' wouldn't knock such a weak striker out in the 4th and 5th rounds, it took nate marquart 1 round, and anderson couldn't do it in 5.

i'm over it now, i still like anderson, but that was weak.


----------



## Indestructibl3

Man I know I wouldn't've taken it as well as Demien is, much respect goes to him.


----------



## Soakked

Hmmm... didn't watch UFC 112, so I can't comment as a witness obviously, but judging from some of the comments posted it sounds like the fight was a Silva/Cote x10, which pissed me off then so I can imagine what this fight looked like. I've been a Silva fan since his debut in the octagon, but I've been a fan of him as a fighter not as a person. To me, he's been getting more and more cocky, and as a personality he sucks balls(*looks around*).

Did he really get mad because Damien said that comment about spider and his legs? Cause that's bull, Leben told him to go back to Japan where the comp is weaker in his pre-fight, which is a huge disrespect imo. Damien's comment is similar to a striker saying he's gonna knock out someone out cold.

Still a fan of his(as a fighter), but I hope Chael smashes him all the while talking crap, just to take him off his fcking high horse and humble him a little.


----------



## coldcall420

Soakked said:


> Hmmm... didn't watch UFC 112, so I can't comment as a witness obviously, but judging from some of the comments posted it sounds like the fight was a Silva/Cote x10, which pissed me off then so I can imagine what this fight looked like. I've been a Silva fan since his debut in the octagon, but I've been a fan of him as a fighter not as a person. To me, he's been getting more and more cocky, and as a personality he sucks balls(*looks around*).
> 
> Did he really get mad because Damien said that comment about spider and his legs? Cause that's bull, Leben told him to go back to Japan where the comp is weaker in his pre-fight, which is a huge disrespect imo. Damien's comment is similar to a striker saying he's gonna knock out someone out cold.
> 
> Still a fan of his(as a fighter), but I hope Chael smashes him all the while talking crap, just to take him off his fcking high horse and humble him a little.


http://mixedmartialartvideos.com/and...12/#more-11456


:thumb02:


----------



## Soakked

coldcall420 said:


> http://mixedmartialartvideos.com/and...12/#more-11456
> 
> 
> :thumb02:


Page not found 

But I appreciate the kindness sir :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420

Dam and I only watched it there like an hour ago.....Would rep but have to spread...


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

tjverr12 said:


> i hope sonnen smashes silva,


I believe I have the strangest deja vu going on.


----------



## Rachmunas

*So this is what Anderson said to Maia in the fight! Wow!!!*

The MMA community is still reeling from the bizarre behavior of Anderson Silva in the main event of UFC 112. Word came out after the the fight from Demian Maia stating that he was disrespected and cursed at. Maia opted not to expand on this, but a new article on the Fighters Only Magazine Website sheds light on this. 

Fans of Silva's native Brazil heard what Silva was speaking during the fight last night in Portuguese. Silva used terms against Maia that were very hateful and disrespectful that have made Silva infamous now in his home country. 

MMA message forums in the Portuguese language have been talking about Silva's insults against Maia during the fight. Toward the end of the second round, Silva allegedly stated in Portuguese, "Bate na minha cara playboy." This is apparently translated into English as "Come on, hit me in the face playboy." 

"Playboy" is actually is a tremendous insult in Brazil because of the class divisions in the country between rich and poor. In Brazil, playboys are hedonistic rich people that are pampered and care nothing for poor people and know nothing about actual life. 

Silva also is said to have stated "Cade o Jiu-Jitsu?" or in English, "Where is your Jiu-Jitsu?" 

When Maia could not get Silva to the floor, Silva is said to have shouted "Get up off your ass and get hit some more." 

The tone of Brazilian MMA forums right now is that many fans are shocked and disappointed by Anderson with his performance and comments. 

A poster that goes by the handle of Gomes on the Portal do Vale Tudo stated the following: 

"Wow, the guy went mad. American are usually super socially-conscious with this kind of discrimination, when they discover what he said, heads will fly. This guy has lost all notion of what you can do in a fight. This type of social/personal insult is the equivalent of ‘Iron' Mike Tyson saying 'I'll f*ck until you love me, bitch!'"


----------



## SpoKen

Oh dear god.. Anderson, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!?


----------



## diablo5597

I'm not saying that this is false, but it could be.


----------



## 420atalon

So he called taunted him to try and get him to punch him, asked him where his jiu jitsu was and told him to stand up like a man instead of butt scooting across the ring.

None of that is that bad imo...

Edit: Although I just noticed that there is a rule that states no abusive language in the ring so he should be punished in some way, maybe a fine?


----------



## swpthleg

Say it ain't so, Spider!


----------



## Kodiac26170

Awesome find. I never have liked Silva I hope there is someone who can absolutely school him and it happens soon. There is always someone....always.


----------



## Freiermuth

420atalon said:


> So he called him a playboy, asked him where his jiu jitsu was and told him to stand up like a man instead of butt scooting across the ring.
> 
> None of that is that bad imo...


Are you Ed Soares?


----------



## AlphaDawg

Did they seriously just insinuate that what Anderson said was the equivalent to Mike Tyson saying "I'll f*ck you till you love me ******?"


----------



## Guy Incognito

heres a beak down of what he said from the UG 

It has been registered in Brazilian MMA forums that what we saw Anderson doing, was indeed much worse than thought... 

What he was saying to Demian was in the lines of: "Bate na minha cara playboy" (rough translation: "Hit me in the face rich/spoiled brat", [which Maia isn't; even though Maia comes from a better family than Anderson and is from SP, Brazil's richest state, he certainly wasn't a spoiled brat]). This may not sound offensive to some Americans, but in Brazil it is considered very offensive, due to social class clashes, which are similar to racial problems in the US. The rich referr to the poor as "favelado" ("someone who lives in the slums"), and the poor equally referr to the rich as "playboy" (a term that would in it's essence be positive - i.e. somewhat of a bon vivant style of living, but takes a very negative essence, as meaning that someone is spoiled and uncaring for the poor)... It is like a black man in the US calling uneducated white folks "white trash", and racist whites referring to blacks as "******s". Just that in Brazil the problem has nothing to do with race but with social status. 

Anderson was also recorded as saying "Cade o Jiu-Jitsu?", "Where is your Jiu-Jitsu?", in very aggressive fashion. Andre Galvao, world champion, has trained with Demian, and is one of Anderson's partners. This kind of offense might not have played well even with Anderson's sparring people. 

Anderson's antics are being very, very ill-seen in Brazil. More so even than in the US.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

I am getting the impression that Silva thinks he is Mohamed Ali with all the taunting and showboating. Rogan made a comment that Silva worships Ali. Silva, Ali never stooped to this level. Even without the translation, Silva is an embarrassment.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx

AlphaDawg said:


> Did they seriously just insinuate that what Anderson said was the equivalent to Mike Tyson saying "I'll f*ck you till you love me ******?"


Not that I know anything about Brazilian culture or how derogatory the comments are, but you have to keep in mind it is a different culture. Things in Western cultures like the U.S. and Western Europe aren't derogatory but they can be VERY negative in other parts of the world..


----------



## TraMaI

AlphaDawg said:


> Did they seriously just insinuate that what Anderson said was the equivalent to Mike Tyson saying "I'll f*ck you till you love me ******?"


Essentially, yes. From the way it sounds, Silva basically dropped the N Bomb on him inside the ring.

Also, from the unified rules:



> 13:46-24A.14 Warnings
> 
> (a) The referee shall issue a single warning for the following infractions. After the initial warning, if the prohibited conduct persists, a penalty will be issued. The penalty may result in a deduction of points or disqualification.
> 
> 1. Holding or grabbing the fence;
> 
> 2. Holding opponent’s shorts or gloves; or
> 
> 3. The presence of more than one second on the fighting area perimeter.
> 
> 13:46-24A.15 Fouls
> 
> (a) The following are fouls and will result in penalties if committed:
> 
> 1. Butting with the head;
> 
> 2. Eye gouging of any kind;
> 
> 3. Biting or spitting at an opponent;
> 
> 4. Hair pulling;
> 
> 5. Fish hooking;
> 
> 6. Groin attacks of any kind;
> 
> 7. Intentionally placing a finger in any opponent’s orifice;
> 
> 8. Downward pointing of elbow strikes;
> 
> 9. Small joint manipulation;
> 
> 10. Strikes to the spine or back of the head;
> 
> 11. Heel kicks to the kidney;
> 
> 12. Throat strikes of any kind;
> 
> 13. Clawing, pinching, twisting the flesh or grabbing the clavicle;
> 
> 14. Kicking the head of a grounded fighter;
> 
> 15. Kneeing the head of a grounded fighter;
> 
> 16. Stomping of a grounded fighter;
> 
> * 17. The use of abusive language in fighting area;*
> 
> 18. Any unsportsmanlike conduct that causes an injury to opponent;
> 
> 19. Attacking an opponent on or during the break;
> 
> 20. Attacking an opponent who is under the referee’s care at the time;
> 
> 21. Timidity (avoiding contact, or consistent dropping of mouthpiece, or faking an injury);
> 
> 22. Interference from a mixed martial artists seconds;
> 
> 23. Throwing an opponent out of the fighting area;
> 
> 24. Flagrant disregard of the referee’s instructions;
> 
> 25. Spiking an opponent to the canvas on his or her head or neck.



Uh oh...


----------



## 420atalon

I personally don't have an issue with what Silva said but looking up something else I noticed that it is a rule that you cannot use abusive language in the ring. Should maybe get fined or something for doing it, only reason the ref probably didn't do anything is because he didn't know what Silva was saying.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I am getting the impression that Silva thinks he is Mohamed Ali with all the taunting and showboating. Rogan made a comment that Silva worships Ali. Silva, Ali never stooped to this level. Even without the translation, Silva is an embarrassment.


he's trying to be roy jones


----------



## Soakked

The class-ism remark makes sense now. That's like a caucasian calling a black person a nig.. or a black person calling a caucasian a cracka, but with class included. Guess no one would really know unless they were Brazilian. I mean AS is dark skinned and Maia light skinned(durr) and in some places in South America(and in the Caribbean) class-ism and racism is worse than in the states.



> I am getting the impression that Silva thinks he is Mohamed Ali with all the taunting and showboating. Rogan made a comment that Silva worships Ali. Silva, Ali never stooped to this level. Even without the translation, Silva is an embarrassment.


Errr not really. See the Ali/Patterson fight for a good comparison. Ali taunted the whole fight and refused to knock Patterson out when everyone knew he could, he all called him an uncle tom, which is similar to the "playboy" comment. By saying that Ali was basically calling Patterson a house nigg..


----------



## WestCoastPoutin

420atalon said:


> So he called taunted him to try and get him to punch him, asked him where his jiu jitsu was and told him to stand up like a man instead of butt scooting across the ring.
> 
> None of that is that bad imo...






Rachmunas said:


> "Playboy" is actually is a tremendous insult in Brazil because of the class divisions in the country between rich and poor. In Brazil, playboys are hedonistic rich people that are pampered and care nothing for poor people and know nothing about actual life.
> 
> This type of social/personal insult is the equivalent of ‘Iron' Mike Tyson saying 'I'll f*ck until you love me, bitch!'"


I dont mind the terms **** sucker, ***, dirty stinking ****, boy-lover, butt muncher or any other of these insults, but I am intelligent enough not to use them in public, and I know not to use them to insult somebody who has agreed to compete with me in a sporting event.

I grew up french canadian, and just saying words relating to the church like: "Chalice or Tabernacle'' are very bad swear words. They arent swear words in english so it would be hard for most americans to understand.

Probably the same thing here.


----------



## Freiermuth

xbrokenshieldx said:


> Not that I know anything about Brazilian culture or how derogatory the comments are, but you have to keep in mind it is a different culture. Things in Western cultures like the U.S. and Western Europe aren't derogatory but they can be VERY negative in other parts of the world..


Yeah, I've lived in a few countries and we Americans are probably the most vulgar so if someone said those things to me I'd probably laugh. I mean calling someone a 'Playboy' in Brazil might incite as much rage as the Tyson comment...just not to me.


----------



## hunterx

If Silva was so worked up maybe a 5 second knockout(which he clearly could have done) would have sent a better message than being a jackoff for 5 rounds.


----------



## DJ Syko

I wonder what the Nog brothers and Machida have to say about this seeing how they are very respectful fighters and are his training partners. That being said i think all of this has been blown way out of proportion, Anderson didnt do much wrong IMO, he was going a little overboard when he start punching the floor and stuff, but other than that he done nothing that we havnt seen or heard before. It just seems that because its Anderson, its discraceful.


----------



## xgarrettxvx

In all the post-fight interviews i watched Silva kept talking about how maia had no respect for silva. That maia had said something right before the fight or something. So i'm thinking he got pissed and embarrassed him in the first 2 rounds and yelled that stuff out of anger, but i have no idea why he did what he did in the last 3 rounds.


----------



## TraMaI

*I just thought of something absolutely hilarious*

So being called a play boy, we've established, to a Brazilian is highly offensive. The rules state a rule against abusive language in the arena. 


What if Demian/Dana push this into the NSAC? Think that would teach Anderson a lesson?


----------



## Soakked

WestCoastPoutin said:


> I grew up french canadian, and just saying words relating to the church like: "Chalice or Tabernacle'' are very bad swear words. They arent swear words in english so it would be hard for most americans to understand.
> 
> Probably the same thing here.


Pretty much summed it up. Maybe AS and Maia have history together back in their country. I doubt it's just the spider comment.



> So being called a play boy, we've established, to a Brazilian is highly offensive. The rules state a rule against abusive language in the arena.
> 
> 
> What if Demian/Dana push this into the NSAC? Think that would teach Anderson a lesson?


No. That would make Maia look bad, right now he has the sympathy vote(well deserved), however if he did that he'll be called butt-hurt and a snitch.


----------



## M_D

I dont see it, I guess im reading this wrong, I dont see what everyone is so worked up about? heck I call my friends worse things then he did and he was in the heat of the moment in a fight. 

I was more disgusted by his actions then his words honestly, I thought what he was saying was going to be way worse


----------



## VolcomX311

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I am getting the impression that Silva thinks he is Mohamed Ali with all the taunting and showboating. Rogan made a comment that Silva worships Ali. Silva, Ali never stooped to this level. Even without the translation, Silva is an embarrassment.


I think he's trying to be an Ali-Jones, Jr. hybrid. That hands down, face leaning forward into a surprise straight and dramatic dancing around reminded me a whole lot of Roy Jones, Jr.'s show boat performances.

It starts around the 0:45 mark


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Soakked said:


> Errr not really. See the Ali/Patterson fight for a good comparison. Ali taunted the whole fight and refused to knock Patterson out when everyone knew he could, he all called him an uncle tom, which is similar to the "playboy" comment. By saying that Ali was basically calling Patterson a house nigg..


Patterson insulted Ali's religion and refused to call him by his non-slave name before the fight. Ali just responded in kind during the fight.

I am more bothered by his entire demeanor during the fight.


----------



## americanfighter

AlphaDawg said:


> Did they seriously just insinuate that what Anderson said was the equivalent to Mike Tyson saying "I'll f*ck you till you love me ******?"


its called cultural relativism man. Things done in our culture that may not be a big deal are a big deal in some other cultures and vise-versa. so in brazilian culture it may be that bad. 

here is another example when you watch GSP walk out to the cage and he has a gi on with advertisements all over it most people think thats not a big deal. However in the traditional martial arts culture that is absolutely unacceptable and extremely disrespectful. 

in some asian cultures even something as simple as rubbing chopsticks together is an insult or putting them down on your plate crossed is a symbol of death.


----------



## Soakked

VolcomX311 said:


> I think he's trying to be an Ali-Jones, Jr. hybrid. That hands down, face leaning forward into a surprise straight and dramatic dancing around reminded me a whole lot of Roy Jones, Jr.'s show boat performances.
> 
> It starts around the 0:45 mark


I never get sick of that. Call it a contradiction, but even with all the showboating Roy Jones JR at his prime was a artist making countless masterpieces.


----------



## 420atalon

VolcomX311 said:


> I think he's trying to be an Ali-Jones, Jr. hybrid. That hands down, face leaning forward into a surprise straight and dramatic dancing around reminded me a whole lot of Roy Jones, Jr.'s show boat performances.
> 
> It starts around the 0:45 mark


Haha, I am not a boxing fan so I didn't realize RJJ was this way but that is almost the exact same stuff as we see from Silva. 

I would actually really love to see them in a boxing match now...


----------



## Guy Incognito

DJ Syko said:


> I wonder what the Nog brothers and Machida have to say about this seeing how they are very respectful fighters and are his training partners. That being said i think all of this has been blown way out of proportion, Anderson didnt do much wrong IMO, he was going a little overboard when he start punching the floor and stuff, but other than that he done nothing that we havnt seen or heard before. It just seems that because its Anderson, its discraceful.


i think machida won't worry about it as he seems to do his own thing and ignore anything negative while big nog will most likely pull him to the side and have a word but i wonder what JDS will think as he isn't a big fan of disrespectful peopl only last month he was talking about how werdum was arrogant and he didn't like it that much


----------



## Soakked

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Patterson insulted Ali's religion and refused to call him by his non-slave name before the fight. Ali just responded in kind during the fight.
> 
> I am more bothered by his entire demeanor during the fight.


Yes that's 100% true, and Patterson deserved what he got. I was just responding to you saying Ali never conducted himself like that, however justified .


----------



## xgarrettxvx

xgarrettxvx said:


> In all the post-fight interviews i watched Silva kept talking about how maia had no respect for silva. That maia had said something right before the fight or something. So i'm thinking he got pissed and embarrassed him in the first 2 rounds and yelled that stuff out of anger, but i have no idea why he did what he did in the last 3 rounds.


so...has anyone heard what maia did that anderson took as disrespect?


----------



## JimmyJames

This isnt that big a deal IMO......

I am sure if we really wanted to look into it there would be a lot of shit talking in the cage during a fight.

People are just pissed at Anderson so they are looking at every reason to hate him. This has been done before. Frank Mir anyone?????


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Soakked said:


> Yes that's 100% true, and Patterson deserved what he got. I was just responding to you saying Ali never conducted himself like that, however justified .


What Silva did still feels different, through my eyes. Silva just seemed to loose it in the ring for no real good reason (as far a I can tell so far). Just my opinion, but Ali never look like as big a fool as Anderson did against Maia. Ali never stopped fighting and Ali would finish in the end when he was really pissed at someone. That fight was just plain bad for MMA. Made it look as bad as some of the terrible boxing matches lately. Sigh.


----------



## TraMaI

M_D said:


> I dont see it, I guess im reading this wrong, I dont see what everyone is so worked up about? heck I call my friends worse things then he did and he was in the heat of the moment in a fight.
> 
> I was more disgusted by his actions then his words honestly, I thought what he was saying was going to be way worse


Like many are saying it's the cultural divide that makes it so you can't see it. Think of it as calling someone the N word or calling a woman a ****.


----------



## Guy Incognito

420atalon said:


> Haha, I am not a boxing fan so I didn't realize RJJ was this way but that is almost the exact same stuff as we see from Silva.
> 
> I would actually really love to see them in a boxing match now...


you think roys good check out sweat pea


----------



## EricSa

Hello. I'm Brazillian and i visit this forum for a long time but i didnt had registrated myself yet. But now i had to do it to let this thing clear.

To call someone a playbloy here in Brasil is not highly ofensive at all. Depending of the context it isnt even an insult.


----------



## marcthegame

TraMaI said:


> Like many are saying it's the cultural divide that makes it so you can't see it. Think of it as calling someone the N word or calling a woman a ****.


I really don't see the big deal out of this, did anyone see the video about Maia saying he going to bring the spiders leg home. It ban on youtube but pretty sure that is what made Anderson acted like this. Plus if people are surprise over this what are u going to say when rampage and evans step into the octagon. Both of those guys are calling each other N**** and B**** every second.


----------



## TraMaI

xgarrettxvx said:


> so...has anyone heard what maia did that anderson took as disrespect?


Maia said he could "Stand with him long enough to get the fight to the ground" and would "Take one of the spiders 4 legs home with him" or something close to that. I see that as hardly deserving of what Anderson has done (maybe something else lost in translation?) and i honestly think that "Maia offended me" is a thin veil that Anderson is hiding behind to save face for being an arrogant jackass. I don't buy it in the least.



> I really don't see the big deal out of this, did anyone see the video about Maia saying he going to bring the spiders leg home. It ban on youtube but pretty sure that is what made Anderson acted like this. Plus if people are surprise over this what are u going to say when rampage and evans step into the octagon. Both of those guys are calling each other N**** and B**** every second.


Well first off, saying you're going to "take someones arm home" is fairly common practice in BJJ. It's another way of saying I'm going to submit him but make it sound good for fight hype. It's not anywhere near what Anderson did.

Also, in America, what Rampage and Rashad do is fairly common practice and isn't seen as that offensive.


----------



## Life B Ez

I wish they would have gotten the translator on with Mike and Rogan, so that we could have known while it was going on. It's not like they had anything else to talk about.


----------



## Soakked

Mr. Sparkle said:


> What Silva did still feels different, through my eyes. Silva just seemed to loose it in the ring for no real good reason (as far a I can tell so far). Just my opinion, but Ali never look like as big a fool as Anderson did against Maia. Ali never stopped fighting and Ali would finish in the end when he was really pissed at someone. That fight was just plain bad for MMA. Made it look as bad as some of the terrible boxing matches lately. Sigh.


I hear ya, even though we might not know the whole reason behind Silva's intentions(like we did with Ali), Silva comes out like a pompous fool sometimes. Again I haven't seen the fight, just reading the aftermath which is wrong, but I've seen plenty of his fights to know pretty much how the fight went. Still a Silva fan though, but right now I feel for Maia. But maybe there's more to the story I dunno :dunno:



TraMaI said:


> Maia said he could "Stand with him long enough to get the fight to the ground" and would "Take one of the spiders 4 legs home with him" or something close to that. I see that as hardly deserving of what Anderson has done (maybe something else lost in translation?) and i honestly think that "Maia offended me" is a thin veil that Anderson is hiding behind to save face for being an arrogant jackass. I don't buy it in the least.


Agreed.


----------



## Soakked

guy incognito said:


> you think roys good check out sweat pea


Yeah loved him too. Too bad he didn't have the punching power to go along with the sweet boxing skills


----------



## xgarrettxvx

TraMaI said:


> Maia said he could "Stand with him long enough to get the fight to the ground" and would "Take one of the spiders 4 legs home with him" or something close to that. I see that as hardly deserving of what Anderson has done (maybe something else lost in translation?) and i honestly think that "Maia offended me" is a thin veil that Anderson is hiding behind to save face for being an arrogant jackass. I don't buy it in the least.


i was wondering if it was something he was using as an excuse. he's my favorite fighter and all but last night was very disappointing.


----------



## M_D

TraMaI said:


> Like many are saying it's the cultural divide that makes it so you can't see it. Think of it as calling someone the N word or calling a woman a ****.


I was thats the thing, its in the heat of the moment in a fight, heck Diaz has said much worse in the ring and also even flipped of the opponent corner when he had their fighter in a triangle and he was praised for it. 

I disliked what andy did in the last two rounds thats it, the first three rounds I knew he was going to act like that so I cant dislike him more for doing it, heck if anything i have to dislike myself for watching it even though I know he is going to do it, heck with fighters like Rashad that does it I just dont watch his fights, but with anderson I actually like allot about the man so I watch his fights, what I cant forgive is his actions in the last two rounds for that was disrespectful to me as a fan (even though I am one illegally watching it on a stream but ehh whatever lol) what he said in the cage I just take it as two grown men in a fight words come out this is actually polite insults compared to what I have herd people say in fights pro and regular. 

to chastise a fighter for what he says in the heat of the moment in a fight is stupid IMO


----------



## EricSa

Hi there. I'm Brazillian and I visit this forum for a long time but i didnt had registred until now. But I had to do that to let this thing clear.

To call someone playboy here in Brasil is not highly ofensive at all. Depending of the context it isnt even an insult.


----------



## TraMaI

M_D said:


> I was thats the thing, its in the heat of the moment in a fight, heck Diaz has said much worse in the ring and also even flipped of the opponent corner when he had their fighter in a triangle and he was praised for it.
> 
> I disliked what andy did in the last two rounds thats it, the first three rounds I knew he was going to act like that so I cant dislike him more for doing it, heck if anything i have to dislike myself for watching it even though I know he is going to do it, heck with fighters like Rashad that does it I just dont watch his fights, but with anderson I actually like allot about the man so I watch his fights, what I cant forgive is his actions in the last two rounds for that was disrespectful to me as a fan (even though I am one illegally watching it on a stream but ehh whatever lol) what he said in the cage I just take it as two grown men in a fight words come out this is actually polite insults compared to what I have herd people say in fights pro and regular.
> 
> to chastise a fighter for what he says in the heat of the moment in a fight is stupid IMO


First, flipping off a corner is not nearly as bad as what's essentially a racial slur. Also, I never praised him for that and I don't remember many either, I remember it was sort of a non-issue though. I'll never be the one supporting fighters who do shit like either of those examples though, for the record. Like I said, martial artists do not act like that. Pre-fight hype is one thing because that's being a business man, doing shot like that DURING a fight is a WHOLE different story. What I love MMA for is the sense of camaraderie I get from fighting and after a fight. Touching gloves is a sign of respect. Punching some dude in his face until he goes out cold and then helping the dude up or making sure he's okay is a sign of respect. Those are things a martial artist does. Those things are why our sport is, in my opinion, on a whole different level than boxing (most of the time). 

Honestly, I don't think this was a "heat of the moment" thing... they were in the ring for what, 15 minutes by the time he started screaming at him? By that time the adrenaline dump is way past.


----------



## Soakked

EricSa said:


> Hi there. I'm Brazillian and I visit this forum for a long time but i didnt had registred until now. But I had to do that to let this thing clear.
> 
> To call someone playboy here in Brasil is not highly ofensive at all. Depending of the context it isnt even an insult.


Well maybe we're looking into to it more than it is. Maybe they just didn't like each other.


----------



## TraMaI

EricSa said:


> Hi there. I'm Brazillian and I visit this forum for a long time but i didnt had registred until now. But I had to do that to let this thing clear.
> 
> To call someone playboy here in Brasil is not highly ofensive at all. Depending of the context it isnt even an insult.


Uh oh, conflicting data!


----------



## xeberus

I've said much worse to get someone to fight me.. I've gone to making fun of a guys manhood, even his girlfriend (when present) and trust me my words weren't less than R rated. 

In a fight its a little different and I don't think what he said was so bad.


----------



## Life B Ez

xeberus said:


> I've said much worse to get someone to fight me.. I've gone to making fun of a guys manhood, even his girlfriend (when present) and trust me my words weren't less than R rated.
> 
> In a fight its a little different and I don't think what he said was so bad.


Make fun of his manhood sure, but his girlfriend? come one, who are you going to hit on after you knock some one if you just called her fat or ugly?


----------



## xgarrettxvx

i understand that the want to be recognize and professional and mainstream, but a sport fight or not, it's still two dudes fighting, and sometimes something happens pre-fight and the dudes with some hostility, i don't think essentially saying, "hit me" or "get up, so i can hit you some more" are that big of a deal. And as the brazilian poster said, playboy isn't even a big insult. So, get up and hit me in the face buddy..isn't something to make a big deal about. the lack of action is what was upsetting.


----------



## osmium

So basically rich brazilians are mad that he called Maia a child of priviledge. That isn't equivalent to racism in america it is classism. Hating rich people because they have oppressed you and/or your family isn't the same thing as hating someone because of their skin color. I have no problem with him saying that if he feels that way.


----------



## Guy Incognito

came across these gifs on the UG


----------



## Life B Ez

guy incognito said:


> came across these gifs on the UG


LMAO the guitar hero one is great


----------



## SideWays222

Yeah Anderson has pretty much lost all respect from me.

His actions in the octagon were unacceptable and his words in the octagon are unacceptable. Also he should speak English if he is going to talk smack to his opponent. I feel like he is trying to hide his insults which is just annoying. The octagon is no place to run your mouth... if your going to do it do it before the fight.


----------



## Indestructibl3

If this is true, all my respect for him is gone.


----------



## Guymay

*Anderson Silva Facing Backlash From Brazilian Fans For Maia Slurs*



> News
> Back to News Index
> 11/04/10 - Anderson facing backlash from Brazilian fans for Maia slurs
> 
> Anderson Silva is facing a backlash from fans in his native Brazil after ringside microphones for the UFC 112 broadcast of his fight with Demian Maia apparently picked up Silva taunting his opponent in Portuguese, using terms which are considered very offensive in Brazil.
> 
> Portuguese-language MMA forums have been abuzz with discussion over the insults Silva levelled at Maia at points in the fight. The end of the second round is when he is said to have been most offensive, allegedly telling Maia "Bate na minha cara playboy" (“Come on, hit me in the face playboy.")
> 
> Odd as it sounds, ‘playboy’ is a serious insult in Brazil when levelled at certain targets. The stark class and economic divides in Brazil make for a wide gulf in status between the rich and poor. In Brazilian terms, a playboy is a hedonist rich kid, the product of a pampered upbringing who cares little for the poor and knows nothing of real life.
> 
> Anderson is also said to have cried out "Cade o Jiu-Jitsu?" ("Where is your Jiu-Jitsu?”) as Maia failed to get him to the floor, and also told him “Get up off your ass and get hit some more” when Maia dropped to his back looking to play guard.
> 
> According to the general tone on the major Brazilian MMA forums right now, Anderson has surprised and upset many of his fans with his comments. Maia told Fighters Only yesterday that Anderson had sworn at him during the fight but declined to go into detail about what was said.
> 
> That was a sporting and honourable thing for Maia to do but fans have already picked up on the comments are spreading them around the forums. So far this particular backlash has been confined to Brazilian fans but a poster named Gomes on Portal do Vale Tudo summed the feeling up:
> 
> “Wow, the guy went mad. American are usually super socially-conscious with this kind of discrimination, when they discover what he said, heads will fly. This guy has lost all notion of what you can do in a fight. This type of social/personal insult is the equivalent of ‘Iron’ Mike Tyson saying "I'll **** until you love me, bitch!"


source

Never liked Anderson.he give More reasons not to .


----------



## BWoods

Hm... if this is true then he was throwing some serious insults out during the course of the fight. I'm surprised Maia seemed to take it all in stride when asked about it.


----------



## HexRei

I find this all hilarious. Go Silva.


----------



## Guy Incognito

silvas just trying to copy chael


----------



## Woodenhead

I don't care how much talent AS has - his attitude & in-ring actions add up to FAIL as far as I'm concerned. He's dead to me now.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Honestly, I don't care when he showboats. However, to take it to the extent that he did..well, it's just not cool. I mean he took the term "bullying" to the fullest.

Then again, the guy did put his hands down, stuck his chin out for a good 7 seconds and Maia did nothing with it.

While trust me, I'm in the same agreement as to I felt that Anderson last night was a complete toolbag...these dumb shits on here that diminish his TALENTS because of this just need to stop talking. He is not less of a FIGHTER because of this, he's more of an asshole.


----------



## Harness

I would probably find this so funny if it wasn't to Maia as he is a nice guy, and that Anderson is so smug in and out of the octagon that he thought just saying sorry would make everything ok. There is no excuse for 25 minutes of messing with a guy.


----------



## Moonlight604

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Rogan made a comment that Silva worships Ali. Silva, Ali never stooped to this level. Even without the translation, Silva is an embarrassment.


are u delusional??? have u never heard of the infamous "whats my name" fight Ali had against Terrel? Have u never heard of his antics before the thrilla in manilla fight in which he was boo'ed the whole fight because of the extent he went to de-face Joe Fraizer in the black community. To this day Joe still wants to kick his ass for embarassing him in that fashion.


----------



## AlphaDawg

I wonder if people would have felt bad had it been Chael in the octagon Satuday instead of Maia. I bet fans would be equally mad at his performance but I wonder if it would have changed the aftermath at all.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Moonlight604 said:


> are u delusional??? have u never heard of the infamous "whats my name" fight Ali had against Terrel? Have u never heard of his antics before the thrilla in manilla fight in which he was boo'ed the whole fight because of the extent he went to de-face Joe Fraizer in the black community. To this day Joe still wants to kick his ass for embarassing him in that fashion.


the crowd went nuts evertime ali hit joe with a clean shot or did a flurry and as for the "whats my name" incident
IMO it was justified


----------



## Moonlight604

guy incognito said:


> the crowd went nuts evertime ali hit joe with a clean shot or did a flurry and as for the "whats my name" incident
> IMO it was justified


hmmm, justified or not, it's still unprofessional,regardless if ur trying to employ ring psychology with it.


----------



## Saenchai

1. fire him
2. strikeforce signs him
3. strikeforce feeds him to fedor
4. fedor blasts his a$$
5. strikeforce fires him
6. yes?


----------



## Saenchai

diablo5597 said:


> I'm not saying that this is false, but it could be.


it's not fake, he said it..


----------



## TraMaI

HexRei said:


> I find this all hilarious. Go Silva.


I honestly don't see how it's funny. The man (if this is true) is essentially throwing the Brazilian equivalent of a racial slur.


----------



## jongurley

Why can't anyone including Dana white get it through there heads that they need to give Anderson some competition.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,, Anderson wants to challenge himself and his skills win or lose,, I think Anderson sees it as a insult fighting these guys,, yes damien maia is a awesome fighter,, but Anderson Silva is 1 in a million,, in our lifetime we won't see another Anderson Silva,, garuanteed,, I bet if Dana would offer Silva a fight with Brock Lesnar he would take it, that is the type of fighter he is and wants to be,, I think GSP and him would be a great fight,, it would challenge Silva,, just my 2 cents,,


----------



## HaVoK

Bad or not it was obnoxious. Screaming hit me while backing up tells me nothing other then you really dont want to be there. Anderson acts as if he is afraid to attack and perhaps he has forgotten how too. He relies heavily on counter-striking. Not only did he not behave as a Champion he did not behave as a Professional Fighter should. And he certainly did not act like the Best Pound4Pound Fighter in the World. It was obnoxious and I for one will never purchase another fight where he is the main event. I actually do not even care to see him fight anymore. That is saying a lot considering he was among my favorite fighters to watch perform. 

I hope nobody attempts to make excuses for Anderson. He is a grown man and can hold himself accountable. No need for so-called analyst to attempt and break this shit down. He acted like a complete and utter moron and its on video for all to see. 

IMO he should be stripped of his title and be forced to earn it back. This want happen and many will disagree but that is what I would love to see happen regardless.

Bring in the Yellow Cards I say. When the ref is even pissed off that is pathetic. I wonder how Anderson felt when he woke up the next day and realized what he has done. And all that respect he pretends to have...we all know now it is nothing but a farce.

Move over Tito there is a new ass in town.


----------



## limba

Silva = Hypochrit !
Remember: he bowed to Maia and the fans on his knees. 
And then he goes out there and does that non-sense. 
Maybe he appologised in advance. 
Don't realy know, but i know he lost a lot of fans the other night.


----------



## No_Mercy

Just watched the fight a second time. You know what, Anderson was landing at will the first two rounds and a half and Demian was not doing anything. He didn't land one punch at all. Again don't want to get into a big debate over his antics, but I can understand his frustration a bit. Demian was just bouncing around literally and trying to shoot in...

Anyways...no more BJJ experts or grapplers. This is what's gonna happen...


----------



## vaj3000

what a nasty little man!


----------



## TheNinja

I actually find it funny. How do we know Maia isn't from a a rich family? And where was his jitz? This isn't even real trash talk...Watch football from the sideline sometime:sarcastic12:


----------



## The Dark Knight

Rar, Silva's finally exposed his full fledged arseholeness. I always knew he was a bit arrogrant, and some of his previous antics have wound me up a bit (dropping Forrest and then giving him his hand was a subtle show a pure arrogrance), but this takes the piss. Even sadder was I was startin to think he was alright again. I defended him for the Thales Leites fight because I thought it was Leites lack of fighting spirit that made it a terrible fight, but now I realise it was as much Anderson's fault as it was Thales. 

What he did to Maia was well out of order and there is little to nothing anybody can say to defend and justify such actions. He's a ******* prick, simple as. Hell everybody at Blackhouse save the two Nogs are pompous as. 

Boo Anderson Silva :angry08:


----------



## BobbyCooper

Silva has all the right in the World, to act like he did that night! He is by far the king of his Sport today. He is the god of MMA! It's just damn normal to be arrogant and cocky if you are called the best of the best. You know how I would act like?? You can't imagine how arrogant I would be! We should bless Anderson for staying so humble over the years. Many many others would act so much worse.

How would you act if you were Anderson Silva? It's so easy to blame him for his actions if you don't know nothing about his situation.

I tell you guys we would all act so much worse then Silva does. He is King of his Sport! It's just damn normal that he is arrogant and sometimes can't behave himself like everybody wishes.


----------



## Thiago_Alves

Exactly, if thats actually what hhapend, ok its bad for A SILVA cuz in the octagon the should only be respect, but is isent that bad IMO, like they say,watch the football from the sideline and youll see whats wrong to say xD


----------



## Guy Incognito

Thiago_Alves said:


> Exactly, if thats actually what hhapend, ok its bad for A SILVA cuz in the octagon the should only be respect, but is isent that bad IMO, like they say,watch the football from the sideline and youll see whats wrong to say xD


the big games aren't even that bad compared to the local games where the parents are running up and down the field screaming and when it's the mothers it absolutely terrible


----------



## Mckeever

BobbyCooper said:


> Silva has all the right in the World, to act like he did that night! He is by far the king of his Sport today. He is the god of MMA! It's just damn normal to be arrogant and cocky if you are called the best of the best. You know how I would act like?? You can't imagine how arrogant I would be! We should bless Anderson for staying so humble over the years. Many many others would act so much worse.
> 
> How would you act if you were Anderson Silva? It's so easy to blame him for his actions if you don't know nothing about his situation.
> 
> I tell you guys we would all act so much worse then Silva does. He is King of his Sport! It's just damn normal that he is arrogant and sometimes can't behave himself like everybody wishes.


You never earn the right to be an arrogant prick, i dont care how good you are. Look at greats like rodger federer, how great he is and what he has accomplished, hes still a great guy and a class act.

Thanks for summing up what kind of guy you are in a nut shell, an arrogant prick.


----------



## Warchild

jongurley said:


> Why can't anyone including Dana white get it through there heads that they need to give Anderson some competition.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,, Anderson wants to challenge himself and his skills win or lose,, I think Anderson sees it as a insult fighting these guys,, yes damien maia is a awesome fighter,, but Anderson Silva is 1 in a million,, in our lifetime we won't see another Anderson Silva,, garuanteed


This is exactly what I was thinking, to a tee. He's basically telling Dana, "You don't tell me how to fight, I could knock anyone out at will and do so when I please. Get me someone worth expending energy against and I'll finish them quick."


----------



## The Dark Knight

BobbyCooper said:


> Silva has all the right in the World, to act like he did that night! He is by far the king of his Sport today. He is the god of MMA! It's just damn normal to be arrogant and cocky if you are called the best of the best. You know how I would act like?? You can't imagine how arrogant I would be! We should bless Anderson for staying so humble over the years. Many many others would act so much worse.
> 
> How would you act if you were Anderson Silva? It's so easy to blame him for his actions if you don't know nothing about his situation.
> 
> I tell you guys we would all act so much worse then Silva does. He is King of his Sport! It's just damn normal that he is arrogant and sometimes can't behave himself like everybody wishes.



I hope most of that was tounge in cheek, mate. ):

There is absolutely nothing to justify Silva's behaviour. I wouldn't say it's normal to act like that just because he happens to be extremely good at his profession. GSP doesn't act like that and he is often held in the same regard as Silva. Same with guys like BJ Penn and Fedor. There is just no need for it. 


I love showmanship as much as the next person, but when you start using bully boy antics and humiliation techniques on your opponent then I draw the line.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Mckeever said:


> You never earn the right to be an arrogant prick, i dont care how good you are. Look at greats like rodger federer, how great he is and what he has accomplished, hes still a great guy and a class act.
> 
> Thanks for summing up what kind of guy you are in a nut shell, an arrogant prick.


Lol you have no Idea! And I would recommend you to finally get a life, in order to pick on every single post I make on this board. It's getting pretty annoying dude. I was holding back pretty long now, but you are to obstinate. You are the only one who I seriously couldn't care less! Sorry!

And No I am far from an arrogant prick! I told the truth, how 95% of the ppl would act like in Anderson's place. And I am pretty sure you are one of them.


----------



## Mckeever

BobbyCooper said:


> Lol you have no Idea! And I would recommend you to finally get a life, in order to pick on every single post I make on this board. It's getting pretty annoying dude. I was holding back pretty long now, but you are to obstinate. You are the only one who I seriously couldn't care less! Sorry!
> 
> And No I am far from an arrogant prick! I told the truth, how 95% of the ppl would act like in Anderson's place. And I am pretty sure you are one of them.


Because your posts annoy the shit out of me thats why. You've basically just admitted that you are infact an arrogant prick, who probably looks down on others. I ******* hate people like that. Like i said, no matter how good you are at your profession, there is no need for arrogance, i know for a fact i wouldnt act like anderson, its not in my nature, your admitting you would, and to me, that sums you up as a human being.

95 percent would act like anderson if we were in his shoes? What a load of bollocks, GSP doesnt act like that, machida doesnt act like that, bj penn doesnt act like that, lots of great icons from other sports dont ******* act like that and i know for a fact i wouldnt act like that, so dont come at me with that bullshit.


----------



## Guy Incognito

"THIS IS A DIFFERENT TYPE OF ARROGANCE"


----------



## sNatch204

I dont think what he said was a big deal. Who cares. The big deal was him fighting the way he did. Look what guys like Nate Diaz say in all of his fights.


----------



## BobbyCooper

The Dark Knight said:


> I hope most of that was tounge in cheek, mate. ):
> 
> There is absolutely nothing to justify Silva's behaviour. I wouldn't say it's normal to act like that just because he happens to be extremely good at his profession. GSP doesn't act like that and he is often held in the same regard as Silva. Same with guys like BJ Penn and Fedor. There is just no need for it.
> 
> 
> I love showmanship as much as the next person, but when you start using bully boy antics and humiliation techniques on your opponent then I draw the line.


You can't behave yourself forever! At one point even a guy like Anderson sees red. It's just human and pretty understandable in Silva's place. It's so easy to hate on a guy, if you have no idea what his situation looks like. Silva is one of the most humble guys in the world. He grew up that way and learned it in his tough childhood.

I am such a huge Lyoto Machida fan, because he is such a great and loving human being! Something you don't see very often. He is truly someone to look up to in life! 

I totally agree that there is no need to act like that, but sometimes even a guy like Anderson blow's the fuses.


----------



## sNatch204

I will say this. What Anderson was saying in the cage, isnt something we havent seen before from other fighters. I dont think this is a big deal. What i do think is Anderson is a "fake" nice guy. I have thought this ever seen he illegally kicked Okami in the face and got DQ'd. The way he acted after that fight was a little weird and wrong. He just seems so fake to me. GSP is a real nice humble guy, same with Marquardt. You can just tell those two are 100% real. I look at Silva and it just looks like a big act to me.


----------



## pipe

Surely this isn't as bad as the trash talk in the Nick Diaz v Robbi Lawler fight a few years ago.


----------



## Guy Incognito

pipe said:


> Surely this isn't as bad as the trash talk in the Nick Diaz v Robbi Lawler fight a few years ago.


the difference is the way anderson was acting while diaz tends to just say stuff like "come on bitch"


----------



## thrshr01

People are missing why some fans are so upset with his actions. This is a mixed MARTIAL ARTS competition. The first thing they teach you on any of the major martial art out there is RESPECT, and that is something that Silva lacked and did a complete 180 on. Not only did he not show respect but he completely disrespected and humiliated Maia by acting like a bully. 

For those comparing this to football is like comparing apples and oranges...no apples and rocks. In martial arts they teach you respect, in football they teach kids to spit and cuss (to a certain extent) during hell week to "toughen" them up. Try doing that in a dojo and see what the master does to you. 

For those thinking it's okay to do what Silva did and is a part of mixed martial arts, maybe backyard brawls on youtube or the WWE is more your cup of tea?


----------



## G_Land

Back when Silva beat Forrest I said the next fight Silva is in he will get his ass kicked....I didnt think he would fight maia....but oh well...after this I want him to get smoked so bad it hurts....Andy has mad tallent but it in no way warrents this crap...Im really glad I went to a bar to watch this I would have been so pissed if I bought it....I think Silva needs to be beat just like Penn did...Because I will bet you anything we will see the best B.J. Penn ever in his next fight.....BOOOOO to you Silva!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Moonlight604 said:


> are u delusional??? have u never heard of the infamous "whats my name" fight Ali had against Terrel? Have u never heard of his antics before the thrilla in manilla fight in which he was boo'ed the whole fight because of the extent he went to de-face Joe Fraizer in the black community. To this day Joe still wants to kick his ass for embarassing him in that fashion.


I am well aware of both fights and in neither did Ali act the clown like Silva did in the ring. Terrel got what he deserved and the Thrilla was just promotion - and a good payday for a fading Joe. Ali never hated Joe and certainly didn't disrespect him as a fighter. Joe just couldn't compete in the verbal match-up, but he tried in his own way and threw his own share of insults. The worst things that Ali said to Joe were: Ugly, dumb and gorilla.


----------



## vilify

So Maia is crying because Silva called him a playboy? That's great for the sport.


----------



## Grotty

Silva best p4p fighter!??, couldnt finish Maia in 5 rounds, i would question Silvas willingness to fight anymore.
I respected Silva and his skill level but imo he is an arrogant arsehole and will be paying for this disrespect to his opponent and the UFC and Fans for sometime.


----------



## tangoking

One can't help but wonder if this fight was fixed. Methinks that there was a lot of money in it for someone if this fight went all five rounds to a decision.

This fight was just too weird--there was a hidden agenda. This would explain why Silva backed off in the middle of the third round, and just circled for the rest of the fight.


----------



## swpthleg

Mckeever said:


> Because your posts annoy the shit out of me thats why. You've basically just admitted that you are infact an arrogant prick, who probably looks down on others. I ******* hate people like that. Like i said, no matter how good you are at your profession, there is no need for arrogance, i know for a fact i wouldnt act like anderson, its not in my nature, your admitting you would, and to me, that sums you up as a human being.
> 
> 95 percent would act like anderson if we were in his shoes? What a load of bollocks, GSP doesnt act like that, machida doesnt act like that, bj penn doesnt act like that, lots of great icons from other sports dont ******* act like that and i know for a fact i wouldnt act like that, so dont come at me with that bullshit.


Please stop insulting other members.


----------



## mma_official

TraMaI said:


> So being called a play boy, we've established, to a Brazilian is highly offensive. The rules state a rule against abusive language in the arena.
> 
> 
> What if Demian/Dana push this into the NSAC? Think that would teach Anderson a lesson?


NSAC? The fight took place in Abu Dhabi, which looks a bit like Caesar's Palace, but I assure you is nowhere near Nevada. There was no presiding commission so the UFC was calling the shots and it would be up to them to punish Silva. 

The problem is Dan, as ref, should have kept him on a shorter leash. He should have been on him about his talking and about his lack of pressing the action.


----------



## Mckeever

swpthleg said:


> Please stop insulting other members.


He basically just admitted that he would act the way Anderson behaved if he was in his shoes. It needed to be posted.


----------



## element

Oh noes!! Silva was trash talking!! That never,EVER happens during sport.


----------



## mma_official

I think the thing that made it particularly insulting was the formal bow to his opponent before and after the fight. That is entirely inconsistent with his actions during the fight.


----------



## FrankMir20

vilify said:


> So Maia is crying because Silva called him a playboy? That's great for the sport.


its like a white man calling a black man the N word, would that be allowed in boxing and or mma? HELL NO..

Its like a white person calling me a ***** in a mma match...i would be more upset then maia thats for sure


----------



## Wookie

I think he was pissed about how the fight was going. It was like the Leites fight all over again. It was a bad fight stylistically and everybody knew what was going to go on before the fight even started. I thought it was pretty damned funny how he was taunting him throughout the fight but I guess everyone has different opinions.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

mma_official said:


> I think the thing that made it particularly insulting was the formal bow to his opponent before and after the fight. That is entirely inconsistent with his actions during the fight.


It is consistent with someone who is not truly what they portray. Acting humble when you really arent and knowing how to speak english, but acting like you dont are just two examples that come to mind.

Great fighter, but I dont think any of us know what the real Anderson is about cause he certainly isnt what I thought he was a year ago.


----------



## ACTAFOOL

well i live in brazil, and what he said isnt that bad actually, the term playboy is tossed around a lot, its NOT as serious as the N word for you guys.

the rest wasnt that bad either =S.....man when mir said that crap about brock there was less hate then this...wtf...he just showboated and couldnt finish the fight, sure he went overboard, but hell every other fight is a highlight reel

and i found it entertaining, i dont want him to do that to every fighter, but i also think he wouldnt, he just really hated maia, in older fights where there was hate involved stuff like this happened

also, if anderson had KTFO ppl would be saying hes the best ever, just because he didnt finish ppl say hes a disgrace, if he hadnt finisshed griffin it would be the same thing

hypocrysy is a bitch huh...go figure...


----------



## limitufc

*No Blame on Maia? Really?*

I agree, Anderson showboated, and in the 5th round, Maia finally decided to engage and Anderson had the nerve not to engage back. Very hypocritical. And embarrassing.

But to not put any blame on Maia as article after article I read on the subject and including the post conference Dana White interview, is not fair.

Damian Maia didn't put himself in the fight until the 5th round.

Maia would drop to his butt and wait for Anderson. To get hit and get knocked down is one thing, but to be a challenger to a title fight and sit down on your butt time and time again is ridiculous. 

At this point, the GSP vs Anderson Silva fight has to happen. That's it. Stop wasting everyone's time, and get this super fight, which will be the biggest fight in years ready to happen.


----------



## Choke_Wire

yes....i agree.....i reli do


----------



## UFCFAN89

Kind of hard to charge a guy thats arguably the best striker in MMA when your own standup is your weakness...Maia kept looking for a TD or a leg when he had the chance. You can't expect for Maia to just bull-rush someone like Anderson. He did it late in the 5th as a desperation play because he knew he wasn't going to win a decision.

EDIT : I understand what you're saying, but Maia's gameplan was to submit him...and if he couldn't do that, he'd lose anyways.


----------



## ToeZup

I don't think what Anderson said was all that bad i'm just surprised he is taking that route. I think he's an amazing fighter but it's hard to have respect for someone that doesn't have any for others.


----------



## TLC

Rachmunas said:


> The MMA community is still reeling from the bizarre behavior of Anderson Silva in the main event of UFC 112. Word came out after the the fight from Demian Maia stating that he was disrespected and cursed at. Maia opted not to expand on this, but a new article on the Fighters Only Magazine Website sheds light on this.
> 
> Fans of Silva's native Brazil heard what Silva was speaking during the fight last night in Portuguese. Silva used terms against Maia that were very hateful and disrespectful that have made Silva infamous now in his home country.
> 
> MMA message forums in the Portuguese language have been talking about Silva's insults against Maia during the fight. Toward the end of the second round, Silva allegedly stated in Portuguese, "Bate na minha cara playboy." This is apparently translated into English as "Come on, hit me in the face playboy."
> 
> "Playboy" is actually is a tremendous insult in Brazil because of the class divisions in the country between rich and poor. In Brazil, playboys are hedonistic rich people that are pampered and care nothing for poor people and know nothing about actual life.
> 
> Silva also is said to have stated "Cade o Jiu-Jitsu?" or in English, "Where is your Jiu-Jitsu?"
> 
> When Maia could not get Silva to the floor, Silva is said to have shouted "Get up off your ass and get hit some more."
> 
> The tone of Brazilian MMA forums right now is that many fans are shocked and disappointed by Anderson with his performance and comments.
> 
> A poster that goes by the handle of Gomes on the Portal do Vale Tudo stated the following:
> 
> "Wow, the guy went mad. American are usually super socially-conscious with this kind of discrimination, when they discover what he said, heads will fly. This guy has lost all notion of what you can do in a fight. This type of social/personal insult is the equivalent of ‘Iron' Mike Tyson saying '*I'll f*ck until you love me, bitch*!'"


And these comments mean just as much as Mike's comments. **** all.


----------



## box

Most people saw it coming even before the fight was announced. Maia was the only healthy person, which was a weak excuse to setup the fight in the first place. Just my opinion on that though.


----------



## vilify

FrankMir20 said:


> its like a white man calling a black man the N word, would that be allowed in boxing and or mma? HELL NO..
> 
> *Its like a white person calling me a ***** in a mma match*...i would be more upset then maia thats for sure


No the hell its not!

He called him a playboy not a whiteboy or a ****** or anything else so please stop the madness. Maia lost some points big time for taking the bitch route imo.


----------



## TLC

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I am getting the impression that Silva thinks he is Mohamed Ali with all the taunting and showboating. Rogan made a comment that Silva worships Ali. Silva, *Ali never stooped to this level.* Even without the translation, Silva is an embarrassment.


:laugh:

Learn your boxing young one.


----------



## Foose

I think most people are upset, (including myself), not because of his antics in the first 2 rounds, but because he seemingly could have finished the fight at any time he wanted, but didn't. Maia was extremely outclassed on his feet. So, I don't think you can blame him for fighting the way he did. He was waiting to get his hands on Anderson to submit him. On the flip side, Silva could have finished that fight anytime he wanted. He hit Maia whenever he wanted. Watch the fight again. He was toying with Maia plain and simple. I think that is why most people are upset, including Dana. 

To me, Anderson showed us a side of himself that totally changed his reputation. He has always been a very respectful fighter. I really don't care if he showboats or not. I have no problem with a fighter doing that if they can back it up . . . and he can. But, to taunt someone and curse at them in the middle of a fight shows no class. I didn't hear anything pre-fight from Maia that was disrespectful. All fighters hype fights, thats the name of the game. So, I really don't see where Anderson's "anger" came from in that fight. I really just don't know how to process it at this time. 

Maia didn't engage as much as he should have, but I don't blame him for that beacuse that is not HIS game. His game was to get Anderson to the ground and submit him. He just never got the chance.


----------



## vilify

Maia has no one but himself to blame for being such a wuss imo. he was totally outclassed and embarassed and dana knows this.


----------



## tlilly

vilify said:


> Maia has no one but himself to blame for being such a wuss imo. he was totally outclassed and embarassed and dana knows this.


I agree he was outclassed... but doesn't it bother you that silva didn't finish a guy that supposedly he outclassed?

I hate to bring on the gsp argument but at least gsp tried to rip hardy's arm off. He didn't get it done, but no where did he just lay on him and wait until the round was over. Also, GSP was probably harder on himself than any of his critics. Anderson, although I can't pretend to know what he really feels, definitely isn't showing to his fans the kind of remorse GSP displayed. 

I guess you can't blame a guy for winning, and I'm not. But to showboat and NOT finish the fight, that seems excessive. I don't think anderson owe anything to the fans. However, I do agree that fans have the right to question his desire to finish. 

my worthless 2 cents.


----------



## streetpunk08

Can't believe how badly people are blowing this up seriously. It's not equivilant to the N word so stop tossing around your opinions on things you don't know. I know a guy who grew up in Brazil and I asked him and he said it wasn't even close to the N word so please stop saying that, it makes you look like an idiot. Also I'm a life long Ali fan and have watched every shred of TV programming on him and read any and all articles and books on his life inside and out of the ring, for your information yes he did taunt people during fights, the Ernie Terrell fight he purposely refused to KO him and kept the fight going so he can embarrass and humiliate him for calling him Clay instead of Ali in the infamous "what's my name" fight after every punch. He also did something similar to Floyd Patterson but calling him an uncle tom instead. Ali is loved by almost everyone nowadays but back when he was fighting he was by far the most revered athlete


----------



## NATAS

It is in no way similar to calling someone the N-bomb. I myself have been to Brazil twice this past year alone and can tell you I heard the term playboy being thrown around all the time.

It is definitly offensive, but similar to the N-bomb? 

NOPE

I thought the whole thing was hilarious but he should f'kued him up good by the end of it.


----------



## Danm2501

Only just got the Internet back, so thought I'd make add my comment. I really enjoyed the show-boating in the first 2 and a half rounds. Silva looked the genius he was hyped to be, and was doing damage. The 2nd half of the fight was just dire though, one of the worst performances I've seen since Houston Alexander's 'gameplan' against Kimbo. I honestly thought he'd started to suffer with his elbow injury, and was just trying to last out the 5 rounds; but it was worse than that. 

However, I've not lost complete respect for the man. I still rate him as the #1 in the world, though Fedor's stock was risen in the past few weeks, what with GSP and Silva's poor performances and BJ's loss. I do still think Silva is the best fighter in the world, and it was just a poor performance. I just hope he puts it right in his next fight, and that this performance doesn't jeapordise the possibilities of a contract extension. Was a very poor fight though, was expecting Anderson to put Maia away quickly after what happened with Leites.


----------



## NATAS

I agree with you post. One thing I have noticed about Anderson is that he really respects the belt and demolished people to get it.

That should be the attitude of his challengers. I can understand waiting him out a bit, he doesnt have to try to out strike him but your game is to take him down so you gotta try doing that! lol


----------



## osmium

Anderson did fight back when Maia went arm punch tornado on him infact he dropped him again. Watch the shit when he is on his knees again he gave him two uppercuts while dodging those punches and knocked Maia on his ass. I don't see how people can be mad at him for using footwork and avoiding damage he was being bullrushed by a grappler he probably assumed a shot was coming.


----------



## coldcall420

box said:


> You remind me alittle bit of Ali, Toxic.


 
Is it the hair cut?????:confused02:


----------



## Kang-War




----------



## Sicilian_Esq

The blame is on the UFC. Marquardt proved Maia was heavily deficient in his striking, and Silva showed he will not go to the ground w/ the Leites fight.

The UFC could have thrown Silva up to 205 if they couldn't find a true challenger at 185. It isn't as if Silva hasn't been there before, and Silva has stated he wants challenges. 

Silva was a bored cat playing with his food, a lame mouse.


----------



## IndependentMOFO

Maia didn't do much wrong in my eyes. Did anyone really expect Demian to try and strike with him when Anderson begged him to? He knew what would have happened if he played into Anderson's game. And the absolute disrespect was just disgusting. Swearing at someone cause they won't fight where their weakest and your strongest is abmysmal. Maybe Demian should have butt scooted and called Anderson a ***** for not coming to the ground.


----------



## SideWays222

The dumbest thing Silva did was when Maia would engage he would run..... That makes no sence especially since he is tryng to "taunt" him.


----------



## Iuanes

If you can show me a gif of the total offense Maia attempted in a 25 min fight, he didn't do enough.

Its a terrible gameplan he came in with. Barely better than Leites. Submit him, great. How are you going to get him to the ground? This is mixed martial arts, if you want to submit somebdoy learn takedowns, if you want to take someone down keep them honest with some striking.

Maia came in with hope and left in embarrassment. These gameplans are garbage, and I know I'm just a dude behind a computer, and Maia had to take on the greatest striker in the world. Whatever. If you want to be a champion take the belt, be inventive, be risky, understand you can't just hope the other guy makes a mistake.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

IndependentMOFO said:


> Maia didn't do much wrong in my eyes. Did anyone really expect Demian to try and strike with him when Anderson begged him to? He knew what would have happened if he played into Anderson's game. And the absolute disrespect was just disgusting. Swearing at someone cause they won't fight where their weakest and your strongest is abmysmal. Maybe Demian should have butt scooted and called Anderson a ***** for not coming to the ground.


I see. Maia shouldn't go after the champion, it is the champion who must go after the contender. 

In yet another instance, the phrase "you have to take the belt from the champ" is proven to be outdated. 

Question for you: Had Maia won, would he have had to stand and strike with all future opponents?


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

I read on a forum from some guy that what Silva said is extremely insulting in another culture that I don't know much about. It must be true, and I am mortified. 

:serious01:


----------



## xgarrettxvx

i'm a huge anderson silva fan, but i think fault lies with both fighters. It's funny that everyone know is calling for Silva's blood and wants a striker in there with them, but look what he does to people that actually strike. I guess it's safe to assume now that Silva vs. Striker entertaining, Silva vs. submission fighter, probably not so good. However he has had entertaining fights against ground guys in the past.


----------



## Iuanes

IndependentMOFO said:


> Maia didn't do much wrong in my eyes. Did anyone really expect Demian to try and strike with him when Anderson begged him to? He knew what would have happened if he played into Anderson's game. And the absolute disrespect was just disgusting. Swearing at someone cause they won't fight where their weakest and your strongest is abmysmal. Maybe Demian should have butt scooted and called Anderson a ***** for not coming to the ground.


Another question; how did Maia expect to win WITHOUT engaging Silva?

Maia knows the rules of MMA, every round starts with 2 men standing up, and there are no rules that say it has to go to the ground. He should be better prepared and more willing to risk something in order to get Silva to commit. Being good at BJJ is not a gameplan. Hoping Silva will jump into your guard is not a gameplan.

Maia had a chance at the Championship and he didn't come prepared for the fight. Silva is a different issue entirely.


----------



## vilify

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I read on a forum from some guy that what Silva said is extremely insulting in another culture that I don't know much about. It must be true, and I am mortified.
> 
> :serious01:


lol me too


----------



## marcthegame

I blame the ufc for this one, yes anderson did f up big time. But how is the ufc gonig to keep putting people who will drive at anderson. U don't put the best striker in the game with someone who has no stand up. All of anderson worst fights are agaist guys who could not doing anything standing up. I don't see y Maia was the guy to fight anderson when there was better completion available.


----------



## AlexZ

NATAS said:


> It is in no way similar to calling someone the N-bomb. I myself have been to Brazil twice this past year alone and can tell you I heard the term playboy being thrown around all the time.
> 
> It is definitly offensive, but similar to the N-bomb?
> 
> NOPE
> 
> I thought the whole thing was hilarious but he should f'kued him up good by the end of it.


Thank you!!! "Playboy" would be the equivalent to calling someone "preppy" in America. Since when has remarks about economic status been equal to insult based on race? :sarcastic12:

It's acceptable when fighter's talk about ripping people's arms off or knocking off their heads during pre-hype but all of a sudden MMA fans turn sensitive and get upset about taunting their opponents to fight?:confused03:


----------



## ScouseMMAfan

No its not brazilian members have clearly stated it is not as offensive as people are making out. Guys saying its like us americans saying the N word... how the **** do you know your not brazilian. With that said Either am i although it has been confirmed by two brazilian members that it isnt even nere as offensive as saying the N word.


----------



## G_Land

Somebody can call me white trash,*******, hick or cracker and it doesnt bother me ..BUT say that to somebody else and they might swing on you ....What is offensive to you might not be to the next person and vise versa


----------



## TLC

G_Land said:


> Somebody can call me white trash,*******, hick or cracker and it doesnt bother me ..*BUT say that to somebody else and they might swing on y*ou ....What is offensive to you might not be to the next person and vise versa


Unless you are Anderson Silva saying it to Demian Maia.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7




----------



## HexRei

haha wow, miragliotta looks seriously pissed at andy!


----------



## TLC

HexRei said:


> haha wow, miragliotta looks seriously pissed at andy!


lmao, disgusted is more of the word.


----------



## G_Land

TLC said:


> lmao, disgusted is more of the word.


 
I wonder why???????????:confused02:


----------



## osmium

I'm disgusted with the actions of Dan Miragliotta on a fairly consistent basis.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7

FrankMir20 said:


> its like a white man calling a black man the N word, would that be allowed in boxing and or mma? HELL NO..
> 
> Its like a white person calling me a ***** in a mma match...i would be more upset then maia thats for sure


Hey man white people can be insulted too  lol


----------



## SideWays222

FiReMaN11d7 said:


>


First thing Dan has ever done that i agree with lol


----------



## GMK13

haha this sums up the fight!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

TLC said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Learn your boxing young one.



I have been watching boxing for 35 years. Have you been alive that long? Care to point out which Ali fight...I have seen them all. Show me one where the promoter walked out from being so disgusted with Ali's performance. These are two different fighters with two different motivations - the difference is that Ali doesn't think he's Silva. Ali never made an ass of himself in the ring like that.


----------



## tlilly

tlilly said:


> I agree he was outclassed... but doesn't it bother you that silva didn't finish a guy that supposedly he outclassed?
> 
> I hate to bring on the gsp argument but at least gsp tried to rip hardy's arm off. He didn't get it done, but no where did he just lay on him and wait until the round was over. Also, GSP was probably harder on himself than any of his critics. Anderson, although I can't pretend to know what he really feels, definitely isn't showing to his fans the kind of remorse GSP displayed.
> 
> I guess you can't blame a guy for winning, and I'm not. But to showboat and NOT finish the fight, that seems excessive. I don't think anderson owe anything to the fans. However, I do agree that fans have the right to question his desire to finish.
> 
> my worthless 2 cents.





> No Blame on Maia? ...	04-12-2010 04:38 PM	stfu dumbass random


lol whoever gave me that neg rep i want you to know that I'm not upset because you made my day. Thanks for the laughter.


----------



## vaj3000

Sicilian_Esq said:


> The blame is on the UFC. Marquardt proved Maia was heavily deficient in his striking, and Silva showed he will not go to the ground w/ the Leites fight.
> 
> The UFC could have thrown Silva up to 205 if they couldn't find a true challenger at 185. It isn't as if Silva hasn't been there before, and Silva has stated he wants challenges.
> 
> Silva was a bored cat playing with his food, a lame mouse.


Maia tried to utilise his skills but couldnt. Just remember the fight starts on the feet. The emphasis was on Silva to get the KO, he didnt instead he chose to dance around like austin powers or something:confused02:


----------



## jongurley

Grotty said:


> Silva best p4p fighter!??, couldnt finish Maia in 5 rounds, i would question Silvas willingness to fight anymore.
> I respected Silva and his skill level but imo he is an arrogant arsehole and will be paying for this disrespect to his opponent and the UFC and Fans for sometime.


And GSP hasn't finished anyone lately either,, the difference is,, Anderson could have dropped maia and killed him in 1 minute,, GSP has actually been trying to finish and can't,,, so to answer your remark,, yes he is the best P4P in the world


----------



## Squirrelfighter

BobbyCooper said:


> Silva has all the right in the World, to act like he did that night! He is by far the king of his Sport today. He is the god of MMA! It's just damn normal to be arrogant and cocky if you are called the best of the best. You know how I would act like?? You can't imagine how arrogant I would be! We should bless Anderson for staying so humble over the years. Many many others would act so much worse.
> 
> How would you act if you were Anderson Silva? It's so easy to blame him for his actions if you don't know nothing about his situation.
> 
> I tell you guys we would all act so much worse then Silva does. He is King of his Sport! It's just damn normal that he is arrogant and sometimes can't behave himself like everybody wishes.


Bobby, you've had my back many times during various discussions, and I'm grateful of that, but in this case... There's no part of me that can agree with you. 

Anderson Silva has portrayed himself, and been portrayed as a humble champion with tremendous skill. Sure he's celebrated after wins with a few rediculously funny poses, but those were usually after sick KOs. This case is very different. He did almost NOTHING worth celebration. He honestly didn't even hit Maia more than a few times(mostly because he didn't seem to care at all). He did what he always does against JJ ponies, point-fight. But this time he did something different than punching his opponent in the knee to show how terrible he was. He used language than in certain contexts is vulgar and insulting. He acted like a flaming douchebag. 

If I was Anderson Silva, I very well might act like he did. But I'm not a world class MMA figher. And he is to be compared, not to you and me, but to other world class MMA fighters. On that point I ask, is Fedor a dirtbag in the cage? Is Machida? Is GSP? And how about Chuck Liddel when he owned this sport? Was he ever anything but a humble and grateful champion? No on all counts. Those are the fellows he is to be compared to...and its not a pretty picture.


----------



## Wookie

I see SF in Maia's future. Just like Leites, if he can't improve his stand-up he needs to move on to another organization. He did the same thing Leites did and it was just about as effective. I never want to see Anderson fight a BJJ or JJ fighter ever again. The blame should go where it belongs with Dana or Joe Silva, both who knew better before hand. And Maia got destroyed by Marquart one fight before this one. Why would he have ever got the shot? Freaking mind boggling it is.


----------



## BobbyCooper

Squirrelfighter said:


> Bobby, you've had my back many times during various discussions, and I'm grateful of that, but in this case... There's no part of me that can agree with you.
> 
> Anderson Silva has portrayed himself, and been portrayed as a humble champion with tremendous skill. Sure he's celebrated after wins with a few rediculously funny poses, but those were usually after sick KOs. This case is very different. He did almost NOTHING worth celebration. He honestly didn't even hit Maia more than a few times(mostly because he didn't seem to care at all). He did what he always does against JJ ponies, point-fight. But this time he did something different than punching his opponent in the knee to show how terrible he was. He used language than in certain contexts is vulgar and insulting. He acted like a flaming douchebag.
> 
> If I was Anderson Silva, I very well might act like he did. But I'm not a world class MMA figher. And he is to be compared, not to you and me, but to other world class MMA fighters. On that point I ask, is Fedor a dirtbag in the cage? Is Machida? Is GSP? And how about Chuck Liddel when he owned this sport? Was he ever anything but a humble and grateful champion? No on all counts. Those are the fellows he is to be compared to...and its not a pretty picture.


I hope I still have your back even after this one!
You got mine, Promised!

Silva had one moment of madness! Would you forgive him one single moment of humanness? One little moment of weakness? I know we are not used to see Anderson doing this compared to many others who call themself "Martial Artists".. thats the reason why everybody is so shocked and upset about it (including myself) and tries to take one little moment of weakness to call out somebodys personality and change it around 180 degree! 

Like I said earlier, you can't behave yourself forever! At one point even a guy like Anderson sees red. It's just human and pretty understandable in Silva's place and we should bless him that he could hold it back for so long. I don't know why it happened against one of the most lovable persons in MMA that day, that night.. it's hard to explain.. but he is human and it's his right to be cocky someday, like we all have our bad days and good days.
It's very easy to hate on a guy, if you have no idea what his situation looks like. Silva is still by far one of the most humble guys in the world, cause he is a guy who doesn't forget where he is coming from.


----------



## jcal

VolcomX311 said:


> I think he's trying to be an Ali-Jones, Jr. hybrid. That hands down, face leaning forward into a surprise straight and dramatic dancing around reminded me a whole lot of Roy Jones, Jr.'s show boat performances.
> 
> It starts around the 0:45 mark


Ya gotta love RJJ dudes amazing!


----------



## Squirrelfighter

BobbyCooper said:


> I hope I still have your back even after this one!
> You got mine, Promised!
> 
> Silva had one moment of madness! Would you forgive him one single moment of humanness? One little moment of weakness? I know we are not used to see Anderson doing this compared to many others who call themself "Martial Artists".. thats the reason why everybody is so shocked and upset about it (including myself) and tries to take one little moment of weakness to call out somebodys personality and change it around 180 degree!
> 
> Like I said earlier, you can't behave yourself forever! At one point even a guy like Anderson sees red. It's just human and pretty understandable in Silva's place and we should bless him that he could hold it back for so long. I don't know why it happened against one of the most lovable persons in MMA that day, that night.. it's hard to explain.. but he is human and it's his right to be cocky someday, like we all have our bad days and good days.
> It's very easy to hate on a guy, if you have no idea what his situation looks like. Silva is still by far one of the most humble guys in the world, cause he is a guy who doesn't forget where he is coming from.



I think both sides are valid. Maybe I overreacted, maybe you've underreacted. I think we'll see how things are when he's interviewed at a later date after all the initial dust from the emotional upheaval the fanboys are enduring has passed. I genuinely hope he just snapped and will return to the humble guy everyone thought and still hopes he is, and with someone like Silva its completely possible. ray01:


----------



## TLC

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I have been watching boxing for 35 years. Have you been alive that long? Care to point out which Ali fight...I have seen them all. Show me one where the promoter walked out from being so disgusted with Ali's performance. These are two different fighters with two different motivations - the difference is that Ali doesn't think he's Silva. Ali never made an ass of himself in the ring like that.


Ali-Terrell. Ali-Patterson II.

Ali was quite the asshole. Poor Patterson was washed up and had an injury and Ali decided to just taunt and punish him for the full 15.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

TLC said:


> Ali-Terrell. Ali-Patterson II.
> 
> Ali was quite the asshole. Poor Patterson was washed up and had an injury and Ali decided to just taunt and punish him for the full 15.


Wouldn't have anything to do with them dis-respecting his religion or refusing to call him by his new name, would it. Takes two to tango...maybe Terrrel and Patterson should have kept their mouths shut. There is plenty of video evidence out there that these two provoked Ali as well.


----------



## vandal

guy incognito said:


> he's trying to be roy jones


yeah except Jones KO'd everybody left and right.


----------



## Whitehorizon

Seriously who cares? Who hasn't talked smack to someone before? 


Taunting you say? I disagree, he was trying to get Maia to come at him so he could counter him. Either way, he won so who cares. This isnt the first or the last time someone has smack talked another person in the octagon. 

Every card has something crazy now a days, soon UFC will be the new WWE at this rate. People are beating the hell out of each other in there, let them say what they want to say. Doesnt change the fact he is a great fighter, just shows the type of person he is.

Either way ill always be a Silva fan.


----------



## Guy Incognito

why didn't silva play into maia's strength?


----------



## punchbag

limitufc said:


> I agree, Anderson showboated, and in the 5th round, Maia finally decided to engage and Anderson had the nerve not to engage back. Very hypocritical. And embarrassing.
> 
> But to not put any blame on Maia as article after article I read on the subject and including the post conference Dana White interview, is not fair.
> 
> Damian Maia didn't put himself in the fight until the 5th round.
> 
> Maia would drop to his butt and wait for Anderson. To get hit and get knocked down is one thing, but to be a challenger to a title fight and sit down on your butt time and time again is ridiculous.
> 
> At this point, the GSP vs Anderson Silva fight has to happen. That's it. Stop wasting everyone's time, and get this super fight, which will be the biggest fight in years ready to happen.


To be fair to Maia,I think he did the best he could in the fight, he knew his standup no way matched Andersons, who often makes good strikers look stupid, so taking unneccesary risks e.g when Anderson stood still with his chin out would have been silly. If anyone I blame the matchmakers for making such a one sided fight. Lets not forget Anderson was supposed to be fighting Vitor, which i'm sure would've been a lot more interesting imo.


----------



## box

Did anyone notice that side kick Silva was throwing? There's only one reason to throw that, and it's to blow someones knee out. I found that alittle disrespectful in itself, but tis a fight after all.


----------



## TLC

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Wouldn't have anything to do with them dis-respecting his religion or refusing to call him by his new name, would it. Takes two to tango...maybe Terrrel and Patterson should have kept their mouths shut. There is plenty of video evidence out there that these two provoked Ali as well.


You said Ali never stooped this low, then when provided two counter-examples, just try to defend his actions rather than your statement. Not to mention, coming from one of the most prolific shit-talkers of all time in Ali, a man who has said to have put a bear trap on Sonny Liston's front lawn, there is no justification for cruelty and tomfoolery in the ring, just because someone is calling you un-American(And joining a radical Muslim sect will do that)


----------



## Rationalist

IndependentMOFO said:


> Maybe Demian should have butt scooted and called Anderson a ***** for not coming to the ground.


LMFAO!!! Butt Scooted HAHAHAHA

I agree, a bit of a hypocrite to get mad when someone wont fight your fight when you wont fight their fight.


----------



## swpthleg

A bear trap? Jebus.

IDK if it's entirely accurate to compare Ali and A. Silva, since it was different times, and they come from two different disciplines.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

TLC said:


> You said Ali never stooped this low, then when provided two counter-examples, just try to defend his actions rather than your statement. Not to mention, coming from one of the most prolific shit-talkers of all time in Ali, a man who has said to have put a bear trap on Sonny Liston's front lawn, there is no justification for cruelty and tomfoolery in the ring, just because someone is calling you un-American(And joining a radical Muslim sect will do that)


No, I am explaining that I do not feel that the examples provided are valid. Ali never acted like such a fool in his fights - and, IMO, what you feel is equivalent has a lot more of a back story and still doesn't match Silva's bizarre behavior. I am not conceding your point(s). I never heard Maia outright insult Silva, attack his beliefs or religion (and I don't care if it is Muslim or not). 

Ali took a stand for what he believed in and history has vindicated him. WTF does Silva stand for or believe in. What personal beliefs of Silva's were attacked. None, yet he out did anything that Ali ever did in one fight. If Maia had been making public statements like those that had been made against Ali, then I wouldn't have cared less about Silva's behavior. There is nothing tangible in the way Silva acted. 

So no, Ali never stooped this low. There is a profound difference in the behavior of the two fighters. Silva can't even articulate what it is about Maia (or that he said) that got him into such a mood. Ali was frequently publicly criticized for his beliefs and his stance on the Vietnam war. Watch the Oscar Bonavena pre-fight conferences for an example. Oscar ran his mouth and got the beating he deserved.


----------



## TLC

swpthleg said:


> A bear trap? Jebus.
> 
> IDK if it's entirely accurate to compare Ali and A. Silva, since it was different times, and they come from two different disciplines.


What Silva did seems to be commonplace in boxing. Nobody really cares. MMA it's different, everyone is in uproar and is about to turn the world on it's side.


----------



## caveman

anderson rules :thumb02:


----------



## Life B Ez

TLC said:


> You said Ali never stooped this low, then when provided two counter-examples, just try to defend his actions rather than your statement. Not to mention, coming from one of the most prolific shit-talkers of all time in Ali, a man who has said to have put a bear trap on Sonny Liston's front lawn, there is no justification for cruelty and tomfoolery in the ring, just because someone is calling you un-American(And joining a radical Muslim sect will do that)


Ali never stooped as low as Silva did? I'm sorry watch anything between him and Frazier before they fought the third time......he called him a gorilla and an uncle tom and he said that Frazier wasn't even equal to him as a human being......


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

swpthleg said:


> A bear trap? Jebus.
> 
> IDK if it's entirely accurate to compare Ali and A. Silva, since it was different times, and they come from two different disciplines.


Yes...but the media had been invited. It wasn't like he left it (set to go off) in the dark by the garbage cans hoping to cripple Liston as he went to drop off the trash. It was a publicity stunt - Ali had been referring to Liston as the "Big Bear". 

George Chuvalo once dressed up like an old washer woman and harassed Ali into a fight by chasing him around and accosting him. This stemmed from Ali saying that George threw punches like an old washer woman. All in good fun and it worked to get George a fight with Ali.

When it started getting more personal (race, religion, war), then the mood changed. Calling someone a bear, washer woman or even Gorrilla...big deal.


----------



## TLC

Life B Ez said:


> Ali never stooped as low as Silva did? I'm sorry watch anything between him and Frazier before they fought the third time......he called him a gorilla and an uncle tom and he said that Frazier wasn't even equal to him as a human being......


Why are you arguing with me? I'm not the one who said that, I was arguing against that.



Mr. Sparkle said:


> Yes...but the media had been invited. It wasn't like he left it (set to go off) in the dark by the garbage cans hoping to cripple Liston as he went to drop off the trash. It was a publicity stunt - Ali had been referring to Liston as the "Big Bear".
> 
> George Chuvalo once dressed up like an old washer woman and harassed Ali into a fight by chasing him around and accosting him. This stemmed from Ali saying that George threw punches like an old washer woman. All in good fun and it worked to get George a fight with Ali.
> 
> When it started getting more personal (race, religion, war), then the mood changed. Calling someone a bear, washer woman or even Gorrilla...big deal.


Convenient you left out the Uncle Tom part, which by far was the biggest issue in the rivalry. Frazier forgave Ali(probably out of pity because of Ali's state) but if you ask me, he still probably hates him for alienating him from the black community.


----------



## Life B Ez

TLC said:


> Why are you arguing with me? I'm not the one who said that, I was arguing against that.


Sorry quoted the wrong person, just consider it support lol


----------



## TLC

To be honest, I'm mulatto, and I'd rather someone call me a n-bomb than a house *****/Uncle Tom. 

Of course house ***** is especially insulting to me because of my beige skin, but it is still a mammoth insult to any African-American.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Life B Ez said:


> Ali never stooped as low as Silva did? I'm sorry watch anything between him and Frazier before they fought the third time......he called him a gorilla and an uncle tom and he said that Frazier wasn't even equal to him as a human being......












The anger!!! - Just kidding.

I still see it as Ali promoting a fight and Joe not really being thick skinned enough and never feeling he got his due as a heavyweight champ. I, for one, would consider it a great honor to meet Joe. Some have written, that in an odd way (and I know you'll take exception to this) that Ali was helping Frasier out with the Thrila in Manila in an attempt to give him one more big payday and was promoting the fight by building the hostility. Ali certainly didn't clown with him or disrespect him in the ring. Ali was very complimentary of Joe.


----------



## Guy Incognito

here this is the meaning of what anderson said it's a LONG article but you only have to read a small part of it to know what it means.

https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/jcramer2/www/lsd/Roth-Gordon%20(2007).pdf


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

TLC said:


> Convenient you left out the Uncle Tom part, which by far was the biggest issue in the rivalry. Frazier forgave Ali(probably out of pity because of Ali's state) but if you ask me, he still probably hates him for alienating him from the black community.


The Uncle Tom part came after Patterson refused to stop calling him by his slave name, "Cassius Clay" and insulting his faith. Not left out, but if you want to get into who started what that ball is in Patterson court. Ali made it very clear that he no longer wished to go by Clay, and for very good reason. For Patterson to continue to call him Clay was wrong.

Oh, and if you were referring to Joe, Joe did the same thing (called him Clay) and said that he'd go to Veitnam if called.


----------



## Life B Ez

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I still see it as Ali promoting a fight and Joe not really being thick skinned enough and never feeling he got his due as a heavyweight champ. I, for one, would consider it a great honor to meet Joe. Some have written, that in an odd way (and I know you'll take exception to this) that Ali was helping Frasier out with the Thrila in Manila in an attempt to give him one more big payday and was promoting the fight by building the hostility. Ali certainly didn't clown with him or disrespect him in the ring. Ali was very complimentary of Joe.


Ali may have been promoting the fight, but to call Joe an uncle tom is just so far beyond anything that is just promoting, that is one of the most serious insults he could have put on Joe. 

And Ali clowned plenty of fighters in the ring, look at what he did to Foreman. He just didn't stand in front of them and taunt them, but he would have if he ever fought a guy that was that far out of his league.


----------



## TLC

TLC said:


> Why are you arguing with me? I'm not the one who said that, I was arguing against that.
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient you left out the Uncle Tom part, which by far was the biggest issue in the rivalry. Frazier forgave Ali(probably out of pity because of Ali's state) but if you ask me, he still probably hates him for alienating him from the black community.





Mr. Sparkle said:


> The anger!!! - Just kidding.
> 
> I still see it as Ali promoting a fight and Joe not really being thick skinned enough and never feeling he got his due as a heavyweight champ. I, for one, would consider it a great honor to meet Joe. Some have written, that in an odd way (and I know you'll take exception to this) that Ali was helping Frasier out with the Thrila in Manila in an attempt to give him one more big payday and was promoting the fight by building the hostility. *Ali certainly didn't clown with him or disrespect him in the ring. Ali was very complimentary of Joe.*


Probably because it's not a good idea to clown a fighter who has already beaten you.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Life B Ez said:


> Ali may have been promoting the fight, but to call Joe an uncle tom is just so far beyond anything that is just promoting, that is one of the most serious insults he could have put on Joe.


And Joe called him Clay first and made comments about going to Vietnam if called. Ali changed his name for a reason. Many do not agree with it, but I do. So to continue to call him Clay is equally insulting. You are basically calling him a slave.


----------



## TLC

Mr. Sparkle said:


> The Uncle Tom part came after Patterson refused to stop calling him by his slave name, "Cassius Clay" and insulting his faith. Not left out, but if you want to get into who started what that ball is in Patterson court. Ali made it very clear that he no longer wished to go by Clay, and for very good reason. For Patterson to continue to call him Clay was wrong.
> 
> Oh, and if you were referring to Joe, Joe did the same thing (called him Clay) and said that he'd go to Veitnam if called.


That's not justification. Insulting his faith is pushing it, and honestly when your faith is a radical faith based in racism and violence, you have no right to be protected from comments like that. Do you think anyone is going to defend the Taliban? Same deal. Albeit less extreme....barely. Farrakhan and co are known racists and the incident with Malcolm X speaks for itself in terms of the groups violent habits.


----------



## Life B Ez

Mr. Sparkle said:


> And Joe called him Clay first and made comments about going to Vietnam if called. Ali changed his name for a reason. Many do not agree with it, but I do. So to continue to call him Clay is equally insulting. You are basically calling him a slave.


So because Joe called him Clay, Joe is subservient to white people........


----------



## TLC

Mr. Sparkle said:


> And Joe called him Clay first and made comments about going to Vietnam if called. Ali changed his name for a reason. Many do not agree with it, but I do. So to continue to call him Clay is equally insulting. You are basically calling him a slave.


Complete BS. Just because Ali says so, does not make it so. Damn you are on his sack. :confused03:


----------



## WestCoastPoutin

Who are we to say how insulted Ali 'should' have been? If he didnt want to be called 'Casius Clay' and they decided to call him that, they asked for it. Its pretty simple to me.

Dont call me a "whatever". If you do, I'll retaliate. And Im BETTER at verbal wars than you are!


----------



## Life B Ez

WestCoastPoutin said:


> Who are we to say how insulted Ali 'should' have been? If he didnt want to be called 'Casius Clay' and they decided to call him that, they asked for it. Its pretty simple to me.
> 
> Dont call me a "whatever". If you do, I'll retaliate. And Im BETTER at verbal wars than you are!


Here's the thing, if you decide your name is now Jack and you used to be John, if I call you John would you consider calling a inferior human being a fair trade?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

TLC said:


> That's not justification. Insulting his faith is pushing it, and honestly when your faith is a radical faith based in racism and violence, you have no right to be protected from comments like that. Do you think anyone is going to defend the Taliban? Same deal. Albeit less extreme....barely. Farrakhan and co are known racists and the incident with Malcolm X speaks for itself in terms of the groups violent habits.


Ah...and all the other religions of the world are free from this. Christians...they are a great bunch if you want to start categorizing religions. 

Really, I'd rather not get into a religious debate. It meant a lot to Ali and means a lot to other people. It was an attempt to goad Ali and was therefore pre-meditated.


----------



## coldcall420

I look at it like this, Anderson had bad blood with this guy they both talked shit and IMO Anderson never went there to win the fight or i should say finish it, he would have if Maia engaged more but why would Maia.....his intention IMO was to simply embarrass him the entire time....why.....cuz he tried Anderson...that simple...


Is it right??? No....but thats what happened.....along with all the shit talk and all that in the cage.....

Anderson did himself no favor's but some people literally thrive off principle and pride( I am one) and i ain't gonna hate on Anderson for this i just wanna see better opponents that bring more in the stand up....


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Life B Ez said:


> So because Joe called him Clay, Joe is subservient to white people........


Is Ali subservient to white people? Should he not have the choice to not be called by a slave name?


----------



## coldcall420

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Is Ali subservient to white people? Should he not have the choice to not be called by a slave name?


 

Thread serioiusly off track here......what does this have to do with what Anderson said to Maia....


Nothing.....


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

TLC said:


> Complete BS. Just because Ali says so, does not make it so. Damn you are on his sack. :confused03:


This is what is documented by third parties. Have I quoted Ali? Just because you say so does it make what you say true?


----------



## Life B Ez

Is anyone wondering why Maia continued to circle with Anderson? Maia could easily have turned this around on him if he just took the middle of the cage and stood there with his hands on his hips. 

At the worst Silva would have gotten pissed and finished him.


----------



## TLC

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Ah...and all the other religions of the world are free from this. Christians...they are a great bunch if you want to start categorizing religions.
> 
> Really, I'd rather not get into a religious debate. It meant a lot to Ali and means a lot to other people. It was an attempt to goad Ali and was therefore pre-meditated.


I don't care about other people's religions. When you are in a group strongly resembling a hate group you have no room to enact so-called revenge. What's next you gonna defend a Klansman? Somethings are justified and some are not, calling people house ******, and stripping them of their ethnicity is vile and despicable.


----------



## coldcall420

Life B Ez said:


> Is anyone wondering why Maia continued to circle with Anderson? Maia could easily have turned this around on him if he just took the middle of the cage and stood there with his hands on his hips.
> 
> At the worst Silva would have gotten pissed and finished him.


 
Im not sure Anderson wanted to finish him.....I think he wanted to beat him......


----------



## Life B Ez

coldcall420 said:


> Im not sure Anderson wanted to finish him.....I think he wanted to beat him......


Well if Maia had just stood in the center of the cage and mocked Anderson the same way, it's possible Silva would have gotten mad and KO'd him.


----------



## machidaisgod

How long can you guys keep this up, its hilarious, he called him a spoiled rich kid and asked him to hit him in the face, lmao. God you people just love to complain, buts its sooo funny, I'm sure Anderson cares, especially when you buy his next pay-per-view and he beats another one of your heros. Where were all you goody too shoes when Donte Stallworth killed a man walking home while driving drunk, spent a month in prison and then signed a million dollar contract in the NFL, guess that was not as bad as taunting a guy who talked smack before the fight:confused03:


----------



## TLC

Mr. Sparkle said:


> This is what is documented by third parties. Have I quoted Ali? Just because you say so does it make what you say true?


Like I said, complete BS. Not one person is going to believe calling someone by their given name is calling them a slave. The only controversy stemmed from the whole incident is Ali's words and actions following it. Also you are flip-flopping. First you said that it was a big deal to Ali, then you say he was only hyping the fight? Which is it? Obviously Joe felt was offended, and hated Ali for decades, rightfully so.


----------



## Life B Ez

machidaisgod said:


> How long can you guys keep this up, its hilarious, he called him a spoiled rich kid and asked him to hit him in the face, lmao. God you people just love to complain, buts its sooo funny, I'm sure Anderson cares, especially when you buy his next pay-per-view and he beats another one of your heros.


To be honest I don't even know what this thread started on, I just opened it and seen people talking about Ali and Frazier and jumped in on that, hahah. I don't really care what Anderson said to Maia.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

TLC said:


> I don't care about other people's religions. When you are in a group strongly resembling a hate group you have no room to enact so-called revenge. What's next you gonna defend a Klansman? Somethings are justified and some are not, calling people house ******, and stripping them of their ethnicity is vile and despicable.


Yes, they hate the people who took them from their homeland, they hate the people who made them slaves, they hate the people who continue to subjugated them and marginalize them. What terrible people for wanting it to end. When the Americans fought for freedom from England they were heroes and patriots - weren't they really hate filled radicals and terrorists too? Or were they trying to get away from the oppression of England and it was ok cause they were white? If black people try to get the same equality they are radicals filled with hate. Maybe they have a right to be filled with hate. I be pretty mad if I was an African American looking back on my history.

And with that I am out of here as this thread truly is off track and will be shut down at any moment.


----------



## AlexZ

coldcall420 said:


> I look at it like this, Anderson had bad blood with this guy they both talked shit and IMO Anderson never went there to win the fight or i should say finish it, he would have if Maia engaged more but why would Maia.....his intention IMO was to simply embarrass him the entire time....why.....cuz he tried Anderson...that simple...
> 
> 
> Is it right??? No....but thats what happened.....along with all the shit talk and all that in the cage.....
> 
> Anderson did himself no favor's but some people literally thrive off principle and pride( I am one) and i ain't gonna hate on Anderson for this i just wanna see better opponents that bring more in the stand up....


Why would Maia engage the Champ? Because he had a title shot, a chance to take the belt from the champion!! If Maia thought he could win the belt w/out engaging then :sarcastic12:

Anderson's bread and butter is feeding off the aggression of his opponents as demonstrated against Leben, Franklin I and II, Irvin, Forrest, etc. all finished in devastating manner. You can't blame Silva if the other fighter doesn't want to engage, I believe this frustrated him and lead to his antics. After Maia didn't want to engage despite blatant "provocation" he felt disrespected and reversed the role in the last rounds, when Maia "felt" like actually fighting.

All this talk about punishing Silva, I want Dana to stick to his word and not send him packing but rather "Beat him off" just like Junie(sp?) Browning. 

Silva best MMA fighter to grace this earth.


----------



## coldcall420

AlexZ said:


> Why would Maia engage the Champ? Because he had a title shot, a chance to take the belt from the champion!! If Maia thought he could win the belt w/out engaging then :sarcastic12:
> 
> Anderson's bread and butter is feeding off the aggression of his opponents as demonstrated against Leben, Franklin I and II, Irvin, Forrest, etc. all finished in devastating manner. You can't blame Silva if the other fighter doesn't want to engage, I believe this frustrated him and lead to his antics. After Maia didn't want to engage despite blatant "provocation" he felt disrespected and reversed the role in the last rounds, when Maia "felt" like actually fighting.
> 
> All this talk about punishing Silva, I want Dana to stick to his word and not send him packing but rather "Beat him off" just like Junie(sp?) Browning.
> 
> Silva best MMA fighter to grace this earth.


You need to get your shit together, we are in agreement.....so go jerk someone else off....:sarcastic12: I dont need you to tell me Silva's accomplishments....k...thanx


----------



## Life B Ez

coldcall420 said:


> You need to get your shit together, we are in agreement.....so go jerk someone else off....:sarcastic12: I dont need you to tell me Silva's accomplishments....k...thanx


Sorry, I'm going to have to make it a circle jerk....:sarcastic12:


----------



## coldcall420

Life B Ez said:


> Sorry, I'm going to have to make it a circle jerk....:sarcastic12:


 
Well......now your here its a party, all we need is D.P.????:thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez

coldcall420 said:


> Well......now your here its a party, all we need is D.P.????:thumbsup:


How about some autoerotic asphyxiation.....:sarcastic05:

Or maybe something a little rougher? :mistress01:

Or possibly.......:sarcastic07:


----------



## coldcall420

Life B Ez said:


> How about some autoerotic asphyxiation.....:sarcastic05:
> 
> Or maybe something a little rougher? :mistress01:
> 
> Or possibly.......:sarcastic07:


 
Whatever you prefer, but make sure you bring the leather pants....:confused05:


----------



## Life B Ez

coldcall420 said:


> Whatever you prefer, but make sure you bring the leather pants....:confused05:


they are already packed sir, do you have the mouth-guards?




BTW. love the serious thread hijack.


----------



## box

That brought a image to my head of Maia throwing a temper tantrum on the ground, while silva hits himself in the face swearing at him.


----------



## coldcall420

This thread is a train wreck.....:confused05:


----------



## Life B Ez

Yes....yes it is.


----------



## AlexZ

coldcall420 said:


> You need to get your shit together, we are in agreement.....so go jerk someone else off....:sarcastic12: I dont need you to tell me Silva's accomplishments....k...thanx


LMAO, I'm just a little sensitive with all this A. Silva bashing. It's hard to swing off his nuts w/all the haters taking cheap shots at him just because he called his opponent a "playboy"

I give him 2-3 more fights and then everyone will be back to swinging and forget his "disrespectful" antics!!!


----------



## coldcall420

AlexZ said:


> LMAO, I'm just a little sensitive with all this A. Silva bashing. It's hard to swing off his nuts w/all the haters taking cheap shots at him just because he called his opponent a "playboy"
> 
> I give him 2-3 more fights and then everyone will be back to swinging and forget his "disrespectful" antics!!!


 
I think he fights Belfort next wins and everyone is happy but thats just me.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez

coldcall420 said:


> I think he fights Belfort next wins and everyone is happy but thats just me.....:thumbsup:


If Belfort drops him people will hate on Silva so much he'll end up like Tito, except he'll win.


----------



## Biowza

Iuanes said:


> Another question; how did Maia expect to win WITHOUT engaging Silva?
> 
> Maia knows the rules of MMA, every round starts with 2 men standing up, and there are no rules that say it has to go to the ground. He should be better prepared and more willing to risk something in order to get Silva to commit. Being good at BJJ is not a gameplan. Hoping Silva will jump into your guard is not a gameplan.
> 
> Maia had a chance at the Championship and he didn't come prepared for the fight. Silva is a different issue entirely.


This.

And I made a thread before the fight putting it forward that this might be Leites/Silva 2 but no-one really agreed. Being agressive against guys like Dan Miller, Nate Quarry, etc is different from being agressive against the best MMA striker in the world. Maia really didn't commit, even when getting his face blown up. Good on him for trying in the 5th, but he didn't really 'engage' Anderson before that.


----------



## Guy Incognito

AlexZ said:


> LMAO, I'm just a little sensitive with all this A. Silva bashing. It's hard to swing off his nuts w/all the haters taking cheap shots at him just because he called his opponent a "playboy"
> 
> I give him 2-3 more fights and then everyone will be back to swinging and forget his "disrespectful" antics!!!




read some of this

https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/jcramer2/www/lsd/Roth-Gordon%20(2007).pdf


----------



## TLC

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Yes, they hate the people who took them from their homeland, they hate the people who made them slaves, they hate the people who continue to subjugated them and marginalize them. What terrible people for wanting it to end. When the Americans fought for freedom from England they were heroes and patriots - weren't they really hate filled radicals and terrorists too? Or were they trying to get away from the oppression of England and it was ok cause they were white? If black people try to get the same equality they are radicals filled with hate. Maybe they have a right to be filled with hate. I be pretty mad if I was an African American looking back on my history.
> 
> And with that I am out of here as this thread truly is off track and will be shut down at any moment.


What a joke of a post. Nice to see we have black supremacists on this site.:sarcastic12:


----------



## SpoKen

TLC said:


> What a joke of a post. Nice to see we have black supremacists on this site.:sarcastic12:


Black supremacy and no one invited me? The resident black guy?

Whoa whoa, when did I fall so far out of the loop? :confused02:


----------



## Life B Ez

Spoken812 said:


> Black supremacy and no one invited me? The resident black guy?
> 
> Whoa whoa, when did I fall so far out of the loop? :confused02:


this is not the loop, post on this thread is possibly what dropped you out of the loop......


----------



## haloswin2002

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I see. Maia shouldn't go after the champion, it is the champion who must go after the contender.
> 
> In yet another instance, the phrase "you have to take the belt from the champ" is proven to be outdated.
> 
> Question for you: Had Maia won, would he have had to stand and strike with all future opponents?


Question for you: Now that Anderson is the champion, does he suddenly need to forget he is a counter-striker and bull rush all future opponents?


----------



## AlexZ

guy incognito said:


> read some of this
> 
> https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/jcramer2/www/lsd/Roth-Gordon%20(2007).pdf


Definition from the article: "A guy who dresses in fashionable, name-brand clothes and is against rock fans; a ‘preppy’from the ‘90s" a "sell-out"


"rappers popularize the social label as a way of ridiculing wealthy white youth."


"Through the term ‘playboy,’ marginalized youth implicate the middle class in Brazilian inequality."


I don't really find the term offensive, it's comparable to the underground hip-hop movement critique of rich white people from Beverly Hills, capitalism, or artist who become sell-outs. 


Silva was poor, his mother left him at a young age, and couldn't afford to train MMA(true rags to riches story) vs. Maia who received an education and went to college.


----------



## Guy Incognito

AlexZ said:


> Definition from the article: "A guy who dresses in fashionable, name-brand clothes and is against rock fans; a ‘preppy’from the ‘90s" a "sell-out"
> 
> 
> "rappers popularize the social label as a way of ridiculing wealthy white youth."
> 
> 
> "Through the term ‘playboy,’ marginalized youth implicate the middle class in Brazilian inequality."
> 
> 
> I don't really find the term offensive, it's comparable to the underground hip-hop movement critique of rich white people from Beverly Hills, capitalism, or artist who become sell-outs.
> 
> 
> Silva was poor, his mother left him at a young age, and couldn't afford to train MMA(true rags to riches story) vs. Maia who received an education and went to college.


it doesn't just mean that, "playboys" are people who look down on everyone else and believe they are better.

iv'e already said this another thread everyone knows in brazil what the meaning of "playboy" is/can be and the manner that silva used it was obviously in a derogatory way.

it's like how people aren't sure of the word indian in america if you say "oh your an indian" most likely people are gonna ignore it because it was obviously not meant to be a disrespectful remark but if you start screaming INDIAN!!!!!! at a native-american than that just makes you look like a ******* piece of shit.

maia has showed nothing but respect to everyone and do you know why? because he is martial artist and thats what they teach, for anderson to call him a "playboy" it is completely disrespectful to who maia is. he never went nuts when leban said the shit that he said but when a white brazillian says something small he chooses to attack him in a personal manner


----------



## Warchild

Why is everyone still saying it's because he called him a playboy that everyone is mad? It's because he p***y footed around and wasted everyones time and money like he has before which is why people are upset. He has the talent to destroy people in mere seconds and thats what people paid $50 to see, not for him to jump around, try to humiliate his opponent, and act like a classless idiot. Stop saying people are mad because of what he said because it's simply not true.


----------



## Toxic

This thread is hopelessly off course guys. 


Get on track or it gets the lock.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Warchild said:


> Why is everyone still saying it's because he called him a playboy that everyone is mad? It's because he p***y footed around and wasted everyones time and money like he has before which is why people are upset. He has the talent to destroy people in mere seconds and thats what people paid $50 to see, not for him to jump around, try to humiliate his opponent, and act like a classless idiot. Stop saying people are mad because of what he said because it's simply not true.


what he said is what the thread is about,that and ali vs frazier


----------



## Warchild

guy incognito said:


> what he said is what the thread is about,that and ali vs frazier


Yes it is but others are consistently saying that people are upset over what he said. Let's agree that none of us really give 2 doodies what he said. My point is simply that people are upset because yet again AS is being a defiant little child for whatever reason, he refuses to give Dana and the fans what they want. He knows Dana and the fans want a quick and impressive KO but for some yet to be discovered reason he refuses. Reminds me of the movie "Gladiator", "Are you not entertained?!!!" Also, Ali? Frazier? Really? Who cares what he did to who 100 years ago.


----------



## Thelegend

blah expected outcome, silva says some funny stuff but it isnt something new, he says stuff to his opponents in like every fight. not sure how offensive it was or wasn't but maia dissapointed me wityh his inability to take it to the ground. you cant expect to pull guard to get it to they ground anymore you have to take the other guy down.....when is vitor coming back, i want to see a vintage silva highlight reel ko....


----------



## vilify

Maia is a playboy! yeah I said it.


----------



## Warchild

vilify said:


> Maia is a playboy! yeah I said it.


Now you did it! Prepare for a beatdown!:bye02:


----------



## EVERLOST

Sometimes people are to sensitive. Its a fight. Oh insulted somebody from brazil oh no. Its a ******* fight. Also Mike Tyson never said bitch. His direct quote was 
" Shut the **** up white boy, Im gonna **** you til you love me ,******" Which Im white and i find hilarious. He was raised and taught to box by a white family.


----------



## Guy Incognito

EVERLOST said:


> Sometimes people are to sensitive. Its a fight. Oh insulted somebody from brazil oh no. Its a ******* fight. Also Mike Tyson never said bitch. His direct quote was
> " Shut the **** up white boy, Im gonna **** you til you love me ,******" Which Im white and i find hilarious. He was raised and taught to box by a white family.


that doesn't really matter because he isn't contradicting anything


----------



## mma_official

If Mario Yamasaki had reffed it I don't think the fight would have gotten so out of hand. He speaks Portugese and would have made him stop with the taunts. I also think he would have warned him to work much earlier.


----------



## Guy Incognito

mma_official said:


> If Mario Yamasaki had reffed it I don't think the fight would have gotten so out of hand. He speaks Portugese and would have made him stop with the taunts. I also think he would have warned him to work much earlier.


i don't see yamasakki that much anymore


----------



## ACTAFOOL

ok maybe some ppl didnt see my post, so heres your second chance, im from brazil, i live in brazil, and i can tell you that the slang playboy isnt a big deal! its not serious!

its not something racial, black (or african american, whatever makes you happy) ppl are called playboy too, it has nothing to do with color, and every1 uses its slang, even rich kids call other rich kids playboy, its just saying the other person has more money and has a easier life than you did

now, im sorry but it is true that maia has had, well lets say, an easier road then silva, hes had more oppertunities, more education....

anyway, playboy is something that you hear all the time, its like bitch, and when ppl do say it, we arent insulted morally or anything like that....

so what he said truley isnt a big deal, and to have said it in a fight makes it even more normal, its a competitive sport your gonna hear that, oh and poor people call poor people playboy too...every1 uses it


----------



## Guy Incognito

ACTAFOOL said:


> ok maybe some ppl didnt see my post, so heres your second chance, im from brazil, i live in brazil, and i can tell you that the slang playboy isnt a big deal! its not serious!
> 
> its not something racial, black (or african american, whatever makes you happy) ppl are called playboy too, it has nothing to do with color, and every1 uses its slang, even rich kids call other rich kids playboy, its just saying the other person has more money and has a easier life than you did
> 
> now, im sorry but it is true that maia has had, well lets say, an easier road then silva, hes had more oppertunities, more education....
> 
> anyway, playboy is something that you hear all the time, its like bitch, and when ppl do say it, we arent insulted morally or anything like that....
> 
> so what he said truley isnt a big deal, and to have said it in a fight makes it even more normal, its a competitive sport your gonna hear that, oh and poor people call poor people playboy too...every1 uses it


well iv'e heard people saying that there is a bigger deal about it in brazil than in the U.S


----------



## The Answer

God, the guy really thinks he's a god, huh?


----------



## Maximus

I still don't get it. Anderson's most important question still went unasnswered the entire fight. _Where was Maia's BJJ?_ If Maia is such a BJJ wizard (which he is), how come we didn't see it? Why didn't he make Anderson pay for those remarks? 

Maybe Anderson is just a counter puncher. But if he is, he's the best we've ever seen in the Octagon. So if he has to infuriate his opponent to make him punch so that he can get him to engage so that he can get into his bread & butter - so be it. 

At the end of the day, AS still won, he's still the champ and I don't see where he did anything out of line except not finish Maia.


----------



## The Answer

Maximus said:


> I still don't get it. Anderson's most important question still went unasnswered the entire fight. _Where was Maia's BJJ?_ If Maia is such a BJJ wizard (which he is), how come we didn't see it? Why didn't he make Anderson pay for those remarks?
> 
> Maybe Anderson is just a counter puncher. But if he is, he's the best we've ever seen in the Octagon. So if he has to infuriate his opponent to make him punch so that he can get him to engage so that he can get into his bread & butter - so be it.
> 
> At the end of the day, AS still won, he's still the champ and I don't see where he did anything out of line except not finish Maia.


He didn't do anything out of line, because he didn't do anything.. He ran away from Maia the whole frickin' time! Why the hell did you think the ref warned him (too late) ?


----------



## ACTAFOOL

guy incognito said:


> well iv'e heard people saying that there is a bigger deal about it in brazil than in the U.S


its highly offensive if you're a little bitch, every1 has been or is called a playboy, you know what they do? nothing, they laugh or just say something to prove them wrong, ive never seen a fight start because some1 called the other a playboy.

the thing is, when you do call some1 a playboy, you're not just saying they have more money but they have an easier life than you, that will be offensive depending no how each person is

if you call a person a spoiled brat in the US, those that actually arent a spoiled brat are gonna get kinda mad, you dont know anything about thim, maybe they did have a hard time in life, and when you say that, that might piss them off

same thing in brazil.....though in this case, maia didnt have a hard time...at least from what ive read about his life

not that money can say if you had and easy life or not, thats just stupid, but you get the idea


----------



## footodors

in class warfare, when the higher up person calls the lower person names, that's frowned upon, not the other way around.
A poor person can make fun of rich people all day long and get a pat on the back. Rich person does the same, he's considered an arrogant jerk.


----------



## ACTAFOOL

footodors said:


> in class warfare, when the higher up person calls the lower person names, that's frowned upon, not the other way around.
> A poor person can make fun of rich people all day long and get a pat on the back. Rich person does the same, he's considered an arrogant jerk.


lol thats true...and in this case, even though silva is NOW making more money than him, hes still the poor guy vs the spoiled brat in brazil.

these arent my opinions, just how they see it in brazil, so anderson calling him playboy is even more justified because of his past.


----------



## Wasp

The Answer said:


> He didn't do anything out of line, because he didn't do anything.. He ran away from Maia the whole frickin' time! Why the hell did you think the ref warned him (too late) ?


Did you not see Maia's face AT ALL after the 2nd/3rd round? He beat the guy up big time. Maia didn't do anything all fight either, except for a few flurries when he was already down and out which didn't hurt Silva AT ALL.

I really wish Silva just finished Maia, but it seemed like he opted to go for a psychological humiliation instead of knocking him out - kind of like an "I can hit you but you can't hit me" deal where he extends the fight just to show Maia that he can't win and has to fight through the pain.

All of this "what Silva did was despicable" stuff just sounds ridiculous to me - it's not like they're playing chess out there. If a guy is clowning you, you make him pay for it. Maia didn't, plain and simple. It's a bigger joke when Silva is standing there, hands down, staring at him, and Maia backs away. WTF is that?

Maia looked like a worse version of Hardy out there, waiting for some mistake opening from a guy who doesn't make any. For god's sake, push the tempo and impose your gameplan - it's up to YOU to dethrone the champ. Instead of scolding GSP and Silva for not finishing guys, Dana White should be telling the challengers that they better go in there and go for the win - otherwise they'll plummet down the rankings after they lose a title fight. It's a disgrace watching these title fights where the challenger just turtles the entire time, and then somehow its the Champion's fault for finishing him.


----------



## TraMaI

Wasp said:


> Did you not see Maia's face AT ALL after the *2nd/3rd round?* He beat the guy up big time. Maia didn't do anything all fight either, except for a few flurries when he was already down and out which didn't hurt Silva AT ALL.


A) Silva broke his nose, Maia blew his nose, that's the cause for the swelling you see then. A lot of fighters get their nose broken and very easily at that. He threw (I'm guessing) a total of ~10 actual strikes in that fight (by this I mean strikes meant to do damage, not that horseshit stepping on his knee). 



> All of this "what Silva did was despicable" stuff just sounds ridiculous to me - it's not like they're playing chess out there. If a guy is clowning you, you make him pay for it. Maia didn't, plain and simple. It's a bigger joke when Silva is standing there, hands down, staring at him, and Maia backs away. WTF is that?


The reason everyone (Read: Me) is pissed is because Anderson Silva claims to be a martial artist. From the sound of it, you're a UFC fan and probably have very little knowledge of how martial arts works from the inside (that's not meant as an insult). One of the FIRST things you're taught as a fighter is Respect. Then you're taught humulity. Then you're taught to fight. What Anderson did is not the behavior of a martial artist and while casual fans may be okay with that, the people that watch this sport who are martial artists (like myself and MANY people on this board) see someone act like that and instantly the guy goes from God to Douchenozzle in our books. You don't act like that in a fight, sport or life in general.


----------



## Wasp

TraMaI said:


> A) Silva broke his nose, Maia blew his nose, that's the cause for the swelling you see then. A lot of fighters get their nose broken and very easily at that. He threw (I'm guessing) a total of ~10 actual strikes in that fight (by this I mean strikes meant to do damage, not that horseshit stepping on his knee).
> 
> 
> 
> The reason everyone (Read: Me) is pissed is because Anderson Silva claims to be a martial artist. From the sound of it, you're a UFC fan and probably have very little knowledge of how martial arts works from the inside (that's not meant as an insult). One of the FIRST things you're taught as a fighter is Respect. Then you're taught humulity. Then you're taught to fight. What Anderson did is not the behavior of a martial artist and while casual fans may be okay with that, the people that watch this sport who are martial artists (like myself and MANY people on this board) see someone act like that and instantly the guy goes from God to Douchenozzle in our books. You don't act like that in a fight, sport or life in general.


1) Fightmetric has the fight scored as 62:20 hits in favour of Silva, with Maia landing a grand total of 1 strike in the first two rounds. While Maia swung a bit more freely in the final three rounds, Silva still out struck him every round (in terms of number of hits) including the 3rd, 4th and 5th rounds where, admittedly, Silva was avoiding contact and trying to coast out the win (which I don't agree with even though I am a big Silva fan - just because he has amazing strike avoidance skills shouldn't mean he should perform the way he did).

2) You are right, I am not a martial artist. Yes, he was certainly acting arrogant in the ring. In my opinion, however, it is the responsibility of the opposing fighter to either not allow displays of arrogance by, I don't know, actually fighting, or by making the showboater pay. This probably differs from traditional martial arts "law", but in my opinion in-ring showboating DURING the fight is 100% ok, simply because the other guy can do something about it. This is different from talking trash before a fight, or acting like a jackass after the fight (a la Brock/Mir 2). Trash talking and showboating are a part of every other sport in the world, why should it not be allowed in a sport where the guy being mocked can punch the other guy in the face?

This is not an insult to you or others who are offended by Silva's actions, just the way I view it. In Maia's case, instead of getting all upset that you are being mocked and calling it "disrespectful", why don't you swing at the guy's unguarded face?


----------



## AlexZ

guy incognito said:


> it doesn't just mean that, "playboys" are people who look down on everyone else and believe they are better.
> 
> iv'e already said this another thread everyone knows in brazil what the meaning of "playboy" is/can be and the manner that silva used it was obviously in a derogatory way.
> 
> it's like how people aren't sure of the word indian in america if you say "oh your an indian" most likely people are gonna ignore it because it was obviously not meant to be a disrespectful remark but if you start screaming INDIAN!!!!!! at a native-american than that just makes you look like a ******* piece of shit.
> 
> maia has showed nothing but respect to everyone and do you know why? because he is martial artist and thats what they teach, for anderson to call him a "playboy" it is completely disrespectful to who maia is. he never went nuts when leban said the shit that he said but when a white brazillian says something small he chooses to attack him in a personal manner


Did you read the article? The term is used as a slang term by the marginalized youth in poverty (whether white or black) to criticize the wealthy youth that wear designer clothing, are mainstream, didn’t grow up in the streets and are not part of the underground hip-hop movement (whether white or black). 


Your comparison w/”Indians” is incorrect. “Indians” are a marginalized group (victims of oppression) while “playboys” are privileged(whether white or black). Again, “playboy” is the equivalent of calling someone bourgeoisie(social status) and not comparable to a racist or derogatory remark.





guy incognito said:


> well iv'e heard people saying that there is a bigger deal about it in brazil than in the U.S


You’re basing you’re argument on hearsay? He said, she said? :sarcastic12: Read the article or at least take the word of someone that is from Brazil like, ACTAFOOL. Stop trying to blow what Silva said out of proportion when you have no idea what it really means :thumbsdown:


----------



## EVERLOST

In a fight you say things to keep you pumped and ready and its all about your mental psyche. Rampage screams black on black crime to Evans. Nobody got out of shape about that. I thought it was funny.


----------



## Life B Ez

EVERLOST said:


> In a fight you say things to keep you pumped and ready and its all about your mental psyche. Rampage screams black on black crime to Evans. Nobody got out of shape about that. I thought it was funny.


He didn't do it in the Cage......and I don't think people are mad about what Silva said more that he refused to fight after the second. At least that's what bothered me about it, I could care less what he said as long as he fought.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

TraMaI said:


> The reason everyone (Read: Me) is pissed is because Anderson Silva claims to be a martial artist. From the sound of it, you're a UFC fan and probably have very little knowledge of how martial arts works from the inside (that's not meant as an insult). One of the FIRST things you're taught as a fighter is Respect. Then you're taught humulity. Then you're taught to fight. What Anderson did is not the behavior of a martial artist and while casual fans may be okay with that, the people that watch this sport who are martial artists (like myself and MANY people on this board) see someone act like that and instantly the guy goes from God to Douchenozzle in our books. You don't act like that in a fight, sport or life in general.


Thank you. This is a lot of reason many people are angry at him. And why many people don't care at all. People who actually practice martial arts and respect the codes of honor, dignity and respect accociated with said arts don't want to be lumped with a disrespectful showboater like Silva at the moment. If he genuinely apologizes as shows a little humility, he'll earn back a lot of lost respect I think. 




AlexZ said:


> Did you read the article? The term is used as a slang term by the marginalized youth in poverty (whether white or black) to criticize the wealthy youth that wear designer clothing, are mainstream, didn’t grow up in the streets and are not part of the underground hip-hop movement (whether white or black).
> 
> 
> Your comparison w/”Indians” is incorrect. “Indians” are a marginalized group (victims of oppression) while “playboys” are privileged(whether white or black). Again, “playboy” is the equivalent of calling someone bourgeoisie(social status) and not comparable to a racist or derogatory remark.


Oppression is oppression. The natural human response to being oppressed is the same regardless of whether that oppression is social, racial, or economic. And to someone who is oppressed the term "playboy," used in the derogatory context, is just as offensive as refering to a poor person as a peasant. Did you actually read the article?


----------



## osmium

So basically when we put everything that happened together. Andy thought some rich kid(Maia) was trying to discredit his chops in BJJ and it pissed him off royally because of his background. Which explains the weigh ins and the start of the fight. Then after the fight started and Maia who talked all kinds of shit about how great his BJJ is didn't even attempt to fight and it enraged Silva and he lost his ******* mind for two rounds. Then after he calmed down he said **** it and just stopped fighting either from an adrenaline dump or because he already won and decided to coast. 

We won't ever be sure how accurate that is(since Anderson isn't media friendly and Ed would never admit to shit like that) but it makes sense.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

osmium said:


> So basically when we put everything that happened together. Andy thought some rich kid(Maia) was trying to discredit his chops in BJJ and it pissed him off royally because of his background. Which explains the weigh ins and the start of the fight. Then after the fight started and Maia who talked all kinds of shit about how great his BJJ is didn't even attempt to fight and it enraged Silva and he lost his ******* mind for two rounds. Then after he calmed down he said **** it and just stopped fighting either from an adrenaline dump or because he already won and decided to coast.
> 
> We won't ever be sure how accurate that is(since Anderson isn't media friendly and Ed would never admit to shit like that) but it makes sense.


Haha, that about somes it up man.


----------



## Johnni G

Weird fight


----------



## Johnni G

he must have braindamage from all the hits he has received these last years.


----------



## AlexZ

Squirrelfighter said:


> Oppression is oppression. The natural human response to being oppressed is the same regardless of whether that oppression is social, racial, or economic. And to someone who is oppressed the term "playboy," used in the derogatory context, is just as offensive as refering to a poor person as a peasant. Did you actually read the article?


So you think calling a wealthy privileged individual "preppy" is oppressive? 

I agree with you on oppression being applicable to social, racial, or economic context but the oppressor is usually the person arbitrarily using his power or authority to oppress others. :confused02: Here the term is used to criticize the oppressors or sympathizers of the oppressors by the oppressed.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

AlexZ said:


> So you think calling a wealthy privileged individual "preppy" is oppressive?
> 
> I agree with you on oppression being applicable to social, racial, or economic context but the oppressor is usually the person arbitrarily using his power or authority to oppress others. :confused02: Here the term is used to criticize the oppressors or sympathizers of the oppressors by the oppressed.



No I would not consider calling him a "preppy" as being offensive. Calling him a "useless waste of life who's who's worthy of nothing and didn't earn a goddamn thing" would be considered offense. And in this case, that seems to be a parallel to what Silva called Maia. While "playboy" means jack to some of us. To others, in the appropriate context, can mean a helluva lot. 

Because one is oppressed by the other, does not mean there are no derogatory terms for the oppressor. Calling someone in the US a "section 8" can be offensive, but so can calling someone "undeserving" but all in the right context.


----------



## AlexZ

I see what you are saying but it’s a bit of a stretch to say “playboy” is equivalent to “useless waste of life who's worthy of nothing and didn't earn a goddamn thing.” 

Either way there isn’t as much stigma when using derogatory terms towards the oppressor, in other words, there is not too much sympathy for reverse discrimination. Using extreme examples, I think most would agree that calling a white supremacist a racist skinhead Nazi or a privileged individual undeserving is not as appalling as calling someone of African descent a lazy “N word.”


----------



## dacypher

What a joke of a fight. What does the showboating proof? That people don't want to fall into your obvious trick? It doesn't show a great fighter. A great dodger maybe, with good reflexes. Honestly, that is about all I have seen from Silva, is inhuman reflexes. But what else? 

And the apology at the end was because Dana White came to his corner in between rounds and obviously screamed at them. That was just damage control for whatever was wrong with him why he wouldn't fight. He didn't really look tired (he was still moving pretty fast), so I don't know what happened.


----------



## osmium

dacypher said:


> What a joke of a fight. What does the showboating proof? That people don't want to fall into your obvious trick? It doesn't show a great fighter. A great dodger maybe, with good reflexes. *Honestly, that is about all I have seen from Silva, is inhuman reflexes. But what else? *


What was that a joke? Maia was cowering in fear until Silva decided he wasn't going to throw any more strikes for a reason. It is called Andy murdering every single fighter who tried to actually win a fight against him.


----------



## dacypher

osmium said:


> Maia was cowering in fear until Silva decided he wasn't going to throw any more strikes for a reason.


What was his reason for not throwing any more strikes? To piss off everyone watching?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

dacypher said:


> What was his reason for not throwing any more strikes? To piss off everyone watching?


He said that he went in there to prove a point because Maia disrespected him.


----------



## Zono

weird fight.. kinda, but I don't think that Silva was tired like they were saying, though Silva apologized, I still think he should've ended the fight in the third round because he'll get more shit because of this instead of ending it.


----------



## Soojooko

I've only just seen the fight, and not waded through the thread yet so apologies if I repeat something said two thousand times.

I love Silva. This fight has actually convinced me he is completely awesome. All I saw was a Jedi so far ahead of his opponent that him unleashing full fury on Maia is the equivalent of me beating on a 4 year old. He won the first 3 rounds and then turned off knowing he won. Maybe he was surprised by how pathetic Maias takedown attempts were? Maybe he had trained for war and was angry at Maias lack of challenge? That's how it looked to me.

In my opinion, Anderson Silva is the best fighter in the world. He just doesn't enjoy easily beating up people. Apparently, neither does GSP. Mark my words, When they eventually put Anderson in with some kind of decent challenge... that's when he's going to turn his Jedi knob to 11 and we are going to be fecking blown away. I'm actually now convinced Silva can demolish everybody in the UFC.

Thats what I think Gov'ner.


----------



## limitufc

*What Specifically Did Maia Say to Silva that Was Disrespectful B4 the Fight?*

Anderson Silva said Maia disrespected me by what he said.

I have still yet to find the exact words that Maia said that was disrespectful. 

Does anyone know?


----------



## FrankMir20

take his arm off, he is a spider maybe i can take an leg,,, uhmm..that was it i think..


----------



## Spec0688

he has eight legs and hes gonna rip one off..look around in the other silva threads and it discusses this plenty.


----------



## steveo412

pretty much no different than any BJJ guy says before a fight. Silva is just a straight douchebag for the way he acted.


----------



## M_D

question has been answered and there is tons of other threads on the subject if the op wants to take 2 seconds to look for them


----------



## Waddup Fool

*What did Silva do wrong?*

So yeah, I'm basically a casual fan and only have interest in MMA whenever the new season of TUF comes around, so maybe I just don't get it. But my question is, what did Silva do wrong? I watched the fight and saw that he could have clearly ended it whenever he wanted, but still, why is it so bad that he didn't? So what if he played with his opponent and talked crap? Michael Jordan and M. Ali did it all the time. Is it his fault that his boss didn't put a challenge in front of him? Speaking of his boss, I watched ESPN today so I saw Dana on Jim Rome is burning and he basically said he would cut Silva if he pulled this crap again. Is that really necessary? The guy totally won easily. Again, is it his fault that his opponent was so weak that he was able to play with him (well as I said, I am a casual fan so maybe weak opponents is Silva's fault and I just don't know it)?


----------



## coldcall420

Soojooko said:


> I've only just seen the fight, and not waded through the thread yet so apologies if I repeat something said two thousand times.
> 
> I love Silva. This fight has actually convinced me he is completely awesome. All I saw was a Jedi so far ahead of his opponent that him unleashing full fury on Maia is the equivalent of me beating on a 4 year old. He won the first 3 rounds and then turned off knowing he won. Maybe he was surprised by how pathetic Maias takedown attempts were? Maybe he had trained for war and was angry at Maias lack of challenge? That's how it looked to me.
> 
> In my opinion, Anderson Silva is the best fighter in the world. He just doesn't enjoy easily beating up people. Apparently, neither does GSP. Mark my words, When they eventually put Anderson in with some kind of decent challenge... that's when he's going to turn his Jedi knob to 11 and we are going to be fecking blown away. I'm actually now convinced Silva can demolish everybody in the UFC.
> 
> Thats what I think Gov'ner.


 
I 100% agree with this repped for truth.....


----------



## UFC on VHS

I don't know about you I don't buy a PPV to watch some clown dance around and do nothing.

It's not even so much what he did it's just his attitude. He doesn't give a **** about the fans, he feels he doesn't have to please anyone. If you are that good finish in the first round people want to see knockouts and submissions not dancing with the stars.

Another thing to note is that it's not the first time ethier. UFC 97 wasn't as bad but it was more or less the same shit.


----------



## M_D

read the other 1000 threads about that fight to see what people think he did wrong in that fight


----------



## Rachmunas

I started this thread and am a huge Silva fan. I met him in the cafe right after the Irvin vs Silva weigh ins where he was really cool and so relaxed. Just like the crowd, after the third round I was rooting for Maia. Not for him to win but you could see he was trying and not giving up. He was being professional the whole fight and Anderson pulled a Nick Diaz times 10! I was pissed off that I wasted $50 bucks on the fight and that Silva did this dancing rant again!

He needs to fight excellent wrestlers and strikers from now on that are a real threat to him. But most importantly he needs to "feel" like he is being challenged. Cote, Leites and Maia obviously pissed him off somehow and he expresses his anger differently in the cage than others. But you put guys like Frankin and Henderson in there with him and fights like a true Martial Artist.


----------



## capjo

*Silva vs Maia .gif*


----------



## Wookie

I would run too! Rooster's are pissed off animals man!


----------



## Hiro

LOL :thumb02:


----------



## M.C

Lol that pretty much sums up the fight.


----------



## slugfest

Man, that was good!


----------



## grkted55

lmao im glad i didnt buy the payperview, i feel bad for the people that bought it, main event screw up! bad match up entertainment wise, i knew it would suck


----------



## rogi

here is a better gif:


----------



## Can.Opener

ahahahaha


----------



## footodors

awesome!!!!!


----------



## gwabblesore

Both gifs in this thread are hilarious. I want a thread full of them!


----------



## Life B Ez




----------



## limba

HAHA!!
Awesome.
Good find guys :thumb02:


----------



## Indestructibl3

lol ...


----------



## JLisboa

Amazing GIFS keep'em coming :thumb02:


----------



## Woodenhead




----------



## drey2k

This thread is pure win


----------



## TraMaI

omg cheeseburger gif


----------



## Life B Ez

Shaped weird, but still....


----------



## Jamal

*Anderson Silva Gives More Details on His Fight With Demian Maia*

Anderson Silva Gives More Details on His Fight With Demian Maia 

by orcus on Apr 21, 2010 10:27 AM EDT

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/4/21/1434502/anderson-silva-full-interview-from










Q: But don’t you think you exaggerated with the provocations?

Silva: You dump, inside the octagon, all the tensions that have build up in the months prior to the fight. This is not an excuse, you let all that go inside the ring. The way that I found to do that is what’s causing all these controversies. I did things that I never saw me doing. That’s when people started saying: "This guy is crazy, he’s just fooling around!". There, at that moment, it was me letting go of three or four months of accumulations.

Q: So Demian must have said something that really offended you…

Silva: I didn’t get to the top, I didn’t become a champion without being humble. But there was really a lot of talk. He said he respected me as a fighter, but as a person he questioned my attitude, my character. He said a spider had eight legs and he would rip one of them in the ring. Of course this is just hype to promote the fight. I even had fights where the talk was even worse, but on this particular one I really needed to let everything out.

Q: Did Anderson Silva lose control of the Spider? Does he regret what he did today?

Silva: I wouldn’t say I lost control. From the bottom of my heart, I wouldn’t do it again. Better yet, I would do it differently. I tried to show people and, especially to Demian, that I’m not fooling around. I didn’t get there by chance. I am four times world champion. I have the capacity, conditions, I know who I am. There are a lot of people who talks about [the] fight [game] and don’t know what they say. I didn’t intend to disrespect Demian, I only imposed my game, my strategy and tried to make him frustrated. I respect all fighters.

Sorry if this is getting repetitive, but for those who are interested Anderson goes a bit deeper on what happened with his fight with Demian and on his personal life. Interview from "O Globo". Please note that some expressions made by Anderson would not translate well into English, therefore I gave the equivalent English expressions for those cases.


Q: After all, what got into you to fight that way against Demian, in Abu Dhabi? 

Silva: Dude, I always try to reflect [on what I do]. I try to improve, inside and out of the ring. Those who watched the fight from the outside, from another angle, might have seen something completely different. When they judge you as the best in the world, even though I don’t think I am, people change their judgment for an attitude that you take in a [given] second. They start thinking that you’re not humble. I learned a lot with this fight, a lot more than in any other. I think what happened was valid. I won, I kept the belt and the fight is in the past. In any case, I know they’ll continue to say a lot of things.

Q: But beyond the little dances, it was noticeble in the transmission you call him a "playboy"…

Silva: "There was a moment that I ended up taking the fight as a brawl and I said things; didn’t you say a spider has eight legs and you were going to take one? Let’s go than, get up, playboy! I called Demian a playboy, yes. Mike Tyson also used to provoke and was always criticized. Every big athlete is going to be criticized. It’s the same with Ronaldinho, Romário, Bebeto, Adriano, Júlio César… If there was all these repercussions and I lost the fight, it would be worse. Maybe I’d lose my job. But I came back home with the belt, without getting pinched, without getting a scratch, nothing. The Spider did what he always does: I went there, fought and won."

Q: After all, where does your nickname "Spider" come from?

Silva: this thing of "Spider" started during Pride. The funny thing about this story is that I have always been a big fan of Spider-Man. Shit, he’s the only superhero who have bills to pay, right? Batman, for example, was a playboy, Super-man pretends to work, but he comes from outer space. Meanwhile, Spider-man is always working hard, delivering pizza, with overdue rent… He’s more like us. I love comic books. I have more than 60 classic editions. And I really like the duels. Iron-man versus the Hulk, Spider-man versus Batman, Wolverine… I don’t even allow my four sons to get close to them.

Q: How was your growing up and where did you get your appetite for martial arts?

Silva: I was raised by my uncles, Edith and Benedito, since I was four years old. I was born in São Paulo, but I went to Curitiba very young. My parents were very young and were separated. So, my aunt bought my "noise" and took me to Curitiba. I was always a bit crazy, energetic. This is how I started training martial arts at eight years old. Only then I was able to calm myself down. I was terrible, an agitated child.

Q: Did you beat or get beat in the streets?

Silva: I got beat more than I gave beatings. I was skinny and daring. I would get around kids that were bigger than me, I wanted to play football.

Q: A fighter wanting to play ball usually irritates a lot of people…

Silva: Dude, my biggest frustration was not being able to be a professional football player. No joke, I could play well. But, while training martial arts, no one has the time to play and improve. But I played well.

Q: Were your family supportive of your fighting career?

Silva: They did not like the fight game too much, because everyone was a cop. My uncle was a cop. They wanted me to follow their footsteps. But what my uncle didn’t like was to do dumb things in the streets. Shit would get real then. Funny how he never spanked me, he would put fear into me with his look. He’d stare at me and I’d know it immediately that things would get bad for me. As for my aunt, the flip flops was her favorite weapon.

Q: Intimidating with a stare has a lot to do with fighting…

Silva: ah, for sure, that’s true. It looks like a staring contest for those who are on the outside, but the look [on someone’s face] is a fundamental. There are no mistakes; every time you stare at someone, you know what to expect from them. You feel what’s about to happen, you know it won’t be easy.

Q: Were you ever scared when staring at an opponent?

Silva: Not scared, by respectful. If you have fear, you end up doing things that you shouldn’t. When you have respect, you have more caution. This is why I stare a lot. When I got my first world title, in Shooto, against Hayato Sakurai, when I fixed my eyes on him, I thought to myself "shit, this is going to be a war", and it was. Against Carlos Newton, it was the same thing. The opposite has happened as well, when I stared at someone and saw that they were not well.

Q: This thing about fighters having to do abstinence weeks before a fight, is it true or myth?

Silva: Dude, that’s not a myth. Energy is energy, you have to save it because you may need it inside the ring. I have gone 23 days without sex before a fight, and I won. Now, it was two weeks before going to Abu Dhabi without getting any action, its part [of my lifestyle]. After the fight, you find your girl and everything is cool.

Q: Even though people associate MMA with violence, big fighters such as yourself, the Nogueira brothers and Lyoto Machida don’t get into trouble at night, as football players do. Do you guys resist the temptations of fame?

Silva: what we have different from other athletes, such as football players, is the philosophy in martial arts, the discipline, the mutual respect between apprentice and master. There is also the issue of going to sleep early, of dieting well to support the trainings. Why is this? After going inside the octagon, it’s just a fighter against his opponent. There is no one to run for you, or to pass the ball to the side. If you go partying at night and you’re not prepared, you’ll get a beating. Partying at night, women, people looking for trouble to show off, these things will always exist. But we have to lead by example.

Q: Why is Brazil, as in football, a Mecca for MMA [talent], but there is only money overseas for it? Is it lack of support for the sport or are there still preconceptions?
Silva: This image of violence, thank God, is changing. People had another image for us. Overseas, we are seen as idols of the sport and a vehicle for commercials. Any company wants to be associated with a champion. That’s why everybody goes there [overseas], to live there or for competing. In Brazil, I got tired of taking my resumé to places and get the response that I did not fit their profile. To this day, I have no sponsorship from a Brazilian company.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq

I love this guy.


----------



## AmdM

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I love this guy.


X2

I would really love the chance to train (and get a f*****g beating) with him one day.

raise01:


----------



## vilify

That guy is my hero !

Not really but he's pretty cool.


----------



## Choke_Wire

i donno manswers said sex before a fight is cool


----------



## Spec0688

GSP said he has done it the night before a fight, I guess Silva needs to step up his training if he wants a shot at GSP.


----------



## smokelaw1

Spec0688 said:


> GSP said he has done it the night before a fight.


But the girls were never imbressed wid iz performunz.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

Choke_Wire said:


> i donno manswers said sex before a fight is cool


One of the Californication episodes showed fighting during secks. The chick wrote a book about it called "fighting and f-ing"


----------



## vilify

smokelaw1 said:


> But the girls were never imbressed wid iz performunz.


:laugh:


----------



## leifdawg

Well that explains why GSP is always laying on his opponents. He's taking a nap because he is all tuckered from the night before.


----------



## leifdawg

LV 2 H8 U said:


> One of the Californication episodes showed fighting during secks. The chick wrote a book about it called "fighting and f-ing"


Actually it was "Punching and F***ing".


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

leifdawg said:


> Actually it was "Punching and F***ing".


Yes! your right. Awesome show IMO.
OK, now back to the actual thread subject. Sorry for the distraction folks.


----------



## No_Mercy

Nice post.

Got a good laugh at this...lolz!!!

Silva: this thing of "Spider" started during Pride. The funny thing about this story is that I have always been a big fan of Spider-Man. Shit, he’s the only superhero who have bills to pay, right? Batman, for example, was a playboy, *Super-man pretends to work, but he comes from outer space.* Meanwhile, Spider-man is always working hard, delivering pizza, with overdue rent… He’s more like us. I love comic books.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

No_Mercy said:


> Nice post.
> 
> Got a good laugh at this...lolz!!!
> 
> Silva: this thing of "Spider" started during Pride. The funny thing about this story is that I have always been a big fan of Spider-Man. Shit, he’s the only superhero who have bills to pay, right? Batman, for example, was a playboy, *Super-man pretends to work, but he comes from outer space.* Meanwhile, Spider-man is always working hard, delivering pizza, with overdue rent… He’s more like us. I love comic books.


Thats funny cause the US has a shit ton of aliens right now that only pretend to work too. But somehow I dont think they are related to Superman.


----------



## osmium

So basically he is saying that Demian Maia lost because batman doesn't have super powers he is just some rich kid. 

Really good interview.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

osmium said:


> So basically he is saying that Demian Maia lost because batman doesn't have super powers he is just some rich kid.
> 
> Really good interview.


Was that really sarcasm? 

You think Batman would do any of that stuff if he was busy working for a living?


----------



## punchbag

smokelaw1 said:


> But the girls were never imbressed wid iz performunz.


To quote Hughes as an opinion on this comment"I love it",lol


----------



## AlphaDawg

The thing that stood out the most to me was the amount of times he said "Dude."


----------



## Prolific

Anderson is real cool in this interview he talks about how he slipped,how hes a comic nerd and sex what else could you want in a interview


----------



## Guy Incognito

smokelaw1 said:


> But the girls were never imbressed wid iz performunz.


----------



## Nomale

> Mike Tyson also used to provoke and was always criticized.


 Yes, but he never pretended to be the most humble guy either..

Still... Now I do come to think about that knee straight to the head of Maia. Man, he has such skill..


----------



## MILFHunter947

Choke_Wire said:


> i donno manswers said sex before a fight is cool


Naw dude i saw that one, it was before a game, like football, basketball, sumthin like that, but not a fight.


Although a fight could apply


----------



## alizio

sports science proved that sex before the game/fight/event doesnt affect you negatively. 

back on topic. good interview.

Anderson is the man. No apoligies. you should appreciate the show. more shows to come. put in somebody that has the courage to get KO'd and it will happen.

Chael then Vitor. Then on to LHW for the best fighter in the world (i think he can even beat that legend Gayguard Mooseassi).


----------



## MILFHunter947

Choke_Wire said:


> i donno manswers said sex before a fight is cool


Naw dude i saw that one, it was before a game, like football, basketball, sumthin like that, but not a fight.


Although a fight could apply


----------



## blingme

So all it took was an interview for people to start liking him again 

For me it's as fake as he always is though.

But why is he talking about finding a girl after his fights if he got a family already? Sounds weird to me.


----------



## alizio

blingme said:


> So all it took was an interview for people to start liking him again
> 
> For me it's as fake as he always is though.
> 
> But why is he talking about finding a girl after his fights if he got a family already? Sounds weird to me.


 he said after the fight you find YOUR girl.

but hey, we arent nitpicking around here and depending on translations.


----------



## War

> So all it took was an interview for people to start liking him again
> 
> For me it's as fake as he always is though.


This ^^

I started to notice a while back that Silva wasn't as respectful as he pretended to be. A lot of people have noticed this actually and I don't think his bandwagon will be quite as big for the time being.

All it will take is for him to destroy his next opponent in dominating fashion without taunting and the wagon will be back to rolling.

I'm sure that doesn't say anything good about Silva, but more so, it doesn't say anything good to me about people who support him.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U

War said:


> This ^^
> 
> I started to notice a while back that Silva wasn't as respectful as he pretended to be. A lot of people have noticed this actually and I don't think his bandwagon will be quite as big for the time being.
> 
> All it will take is for him to destroy his next opponent in dominating fashion without taunting and the wagon will be back to rolling.
> 
> I'm sure that doesn't say anything good about Silva, but more so, it doesn't say anything good to me about people who support him.


Humility is like beauty...if its fake its even uglier than it should be.


----------



## osmium

I'm pretty sure he is legitimately humble and respectful at times and also a complete dick at others. You know, like the rest of humanity. I don't really care for all of these people judging Andy with little to no insight into who he actually is. It isn't like he has a history of being a complete douchebag nonstop like Tito. Plus people are fans of him as a fighter we aren't scouting a life partner here, well I'm not.


----------

